# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Höyryvedon kustannukset dieseleihin verrattuna

## Antero Alku

> Tätä satua olet kertonut aikaisemminkin. Se perustuu ilmeisesti oletukseen, että höyryveturilla pääomakulut olisivat samalla tavalla merkittävässä asemassa, kuin vaikkapa uutta henkilöautoa ostettaessa. Tämä on kuitenkin harhaluulo.


Tarjoapa sinä omien satujesi katteeksi tietoa! Olen pyytänyt sitä aiemminkin, mutta en muista nähneeni.




> Höryveturilla määräävä kustannustekijä olivat polttoaineet. Niihin meni jo 3-7 vuoden aikana yhtä paljon rahaa, kuin uuden veturin hankintaan. Dieselkalustolla ja varsinkin kiskobusseilla polttoainekustannukset putosivat murto-osaan. Siksi jo pelkästään tämän takia tuli paljon halvemmaksi ostaa uusi Lättähattu ja ajaa sillä edes 20 vuotta, kuin käyttää vanhoja höyryvetureita.


"Tätä satua olet kertonut aikaisemminkin."

Mietipä hiukan sitä, miten liikennöintikustannus koostuu. Mikä osuus on kaluston pääomalla, mikä henkilökuluilla, mikä energialla ja huollolla. Selvitä sitten noiden hinnat siinä suhteessa, kun ne ovat olleet 1950-luvulla. Esitäpä jotain konkreettista, ei vain haukkuja siitä, että en hyväksy mielikuviasi.

Tuossa edellä sekoitat suhteet ja absoluuttiset arvot sekä tonnit ja rahat. Ikään kuin ratkaisevaa on vain, kuluuko hiiltä tonneissa enemmän kuin öljyä. Ymmärrätkö miksi voimalaitos polttaa hiiltä eikä öljyä? Polttoaineessa ostetaan läpöarvoa eli energiasisältöä, ei tilavuutta tai painoa.

Laskepa jonkin ihailemasi dieselveturin elinaikainen polttoaineen hinta ja vertaa sitä kyseisen veturin hankintahintaan. Onko kalliimpi samantehoinen veturi parempi siksi, että se kuluttaa polttoaineeseen hankintahintansa verran rahaa pidemmän ajan kuluessa kuin hinnaltaan halvempi veturi? Eli pitää ostaa mahdollisimman kalliita vetureita, jotta ne ovat parempia kuin höyryveturit joskus olivat?

Osoita ensin ymmärtäväsi asiat itse ennen kuin alat haukkua toisia. Annat siten itsestäsi paremman kuvan.




> Sen sijaan vaunujen osalta kaluston kierrättäminen saattoi hyvinkin tuoda säästöä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole höyryvetureiden ansio, koska vanhoja vaunuja voidaan vetää yhtä lailla diesel- ja sähkövetureilla. Ehkä kiskobusseja kohtaan tunnettu mielenkiinto lopahtikin 60-luvulla osittain sen takia, että uusien dieselvetureiden myötä voitiin vanhaa vaunukalustoa hyödyntää aikaisempaa taloudellisemmin. Siten Lättähatun ja veturijunan välinen kustannusero ei muodostunut enää niin valtavaksi, kuin vielä 50-luvulla.


Ja nyt sitten se asia, jolla moitit höyryvetureita ja kehut dieselvetureiden hankintaa kääntyykin päälaelleen, koska haluat osoittaa, että dieselveturit olivat parempia kuin lättähatut. Logiikan juhlaa!

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tarjoapa sinä omien satujesi katteeksi tietoa!


Tämä asia jauhettiin aikoinaan jo puhki keskustelussa, jota voit lukea tästä eteenpäin. Jos on oikeasti kiinnostunut eri vetovoimamuotojen kustannusrakenteesta, saa asiasta lisätietoja esim. 50- ja 60-lukujen rautatietilastoista, saman aikakauden Rautatieliikenne-lehdistä sekä 60-luvun alussa valmistuneesta sähköistyksen kannattavuusselvityksestä.

Esimerkin vuoksi käsittelin Hr1-veturin kustannuksien muodostumista aikoinaan myös tässä viestissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä asia jauhettiin aikoinaan jo puhki keskustelussa, jota voit lukea tästä eteenpäin. Jos on oikeasti kiinnostunut eri vetovoimamuotojen kustannusrakenteesta, saa asiasta lisätietoja esim. 50- ja 60-lukujen rautatietilastoista, saman aikakauden Rautatieliikenne-lehdistä sekä 60-luvun alussa valmistuneesta sähköistyksen kannattavuusselvityksestä.
> 
> Esimerkin vuoksi käsittelin Hr1-veturin kustannuksien muodostumista aikoinaan myös tässä viestissä.


Noissa viesteissäsi kirjoitat:



> Tietysti tiedän, etteivät nämä luvut tule sinulle kelpaamaan. Sinä hyväksyt vain päivä, tunti ja kilometrikustannuksen, koska tiedät, ettei palkka ja sosiaalikulujen vaikean laskettavuuden takia kukaan pysty sellaisia näin jälkikäteen täsmällisesti esittämään tai se ainakin vaatisi suunnattoman työmäärän. Eri muuttujia on niin paljon.


sekä



> Päivä, kilometri tai tuntihintaa tuskin kukaan pystyy sanomaan luotettavasti. Tämä johtuu siitä, että palkkakustannusten tarkkaa osuutta on jokseenkin mahdotonta laskea.


Kun itsekin myönnät, ettet pysty eri vetureiden liikennöinnin KOKONAISkustannuksia laskemaan, niin voisit olla silloin väittämättä tietäväsi, minkä kokonaiskulut ovat olleet suuremmat ja minkä pienemmät.

Esittämiesi kilometrikulujen vertaileminen on yhtä pätevää kuin autointoilijoiden selitykset bussista ja siten joukkoliikenteestä henkilöautoa kalliimpana sillä perusteella, että bussi kuluttaa 35 l/100 km ja henkilöauto 9 l/100 km. Ei sitä päivä-tunti-matka -laskentatapaa ole turhaan keksitty. Ja sen päälle on vielä osattava laskea rautatieliikenteessä veturin vetämä juna ja sen junan hyötykuorma.

Tämä koko keskusteluketju kiertyy tavallaan pitkälti tämä saman asian ympärille. Koska VR:n historiikkienkin mukaan sanotaan tehtyjen ratkaisujen perustuneen mm. väitteeseen tieliikenteen halvemmuudesta raideliikenteeseen nähden, niin siitähän on kysymys, onko asiat edes silloin osattu laskea oikein. Jos päätöksiä on tehty samoilla perusteilla kuin sinä pystyt esittämään, niin ei ole tehty oikein.

Tiedän, että vuosikymmeniä sitten virasto-VR tilastoi varsin huolellisesti kaikenlaista, jopa liikenteen yksikkökustannuksia. En vain ole onnistunut vanhoja dokumentteja käsiini saamaan. Kirjastoissa ei ole ja VR Oy:stä ei löydy.

Minua nuo asiat kiinnostavat saadakseni käsityksen rautatieliikenteen kustannusten kehityksestä sekä selvittääkseni sitä, miksi joukkoliikenne joskus on menestynyt ja joskus ei. Siitä tiedosta kun on hyötyä nykytilallekin. Mutta kun ei ole selvinnyt, niin ei ole. Ja puutteellisten tietojen perusteella ei pidä vaittää mielikuvia tai toiveita totuuksiksi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kun itsekin myönnät, ettet pysty eri vetureiden liikennöinnin KOKONAISkustannuksia laskemaan, niin voisit olla silloin väittämättä tietäväsi, minkä kokonaiskulut ovat olleet suuremmat ja minkä pienemmät.


En pysty laskemaan tarkkaa markkamäärää mutta kylläkin suuruustason riittävällä tarkkuudella.

Tässä viestissä kerron, että höyryveturin hankintakulut ovat laskutavasta riippuen vain 11-20 % pääomakulujen ja tarveaineiden (poltto- ja voiteluaineet, huolto) yhteisestä summasta veturin käyttöiän aikana. Siten on sataprosenttista faktaa, että pääomakulut eivät ole höyryveturilla keskeisin kustannustekijä eikä niissä saavutettava säästö ole siten pätevä syy pidättäytyä käyttökustannuksiltaan olennaisesti edullisemman kaluston hankinnasta.

Samoin on sataprosenttista faktaa, ettei palkkakulujen huomioiminen tulisi muuttamaan tilannetta höyryvetureiden kannalta ainakaan yhtään edullisemmaksi, koska se on kaikkein työvoimavaltaisin vetovoimamuoto. Siksi laskelma on tässä tapauksessa aivan riittävän pätevä.

Jos sinun on kuitenkin mahdotonta uskoa minun tai VR:n laskelmia niin kannattaa miettiä laajemminkin, miksi kaikki muutkin rautatieyhtiöt ovat pyrkineet eroon höyryvetureista tai varustamot höyrylaivoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En pysty laskemaan tarkkaa markkamäärää mutta kylläkin suuruustason riittävällä tarkkuudella.


Toisin sanoen luotat olettamuksiisi joita esität tosiasioina. Olen eläessäni laskenut ja arvioinut suuruusluokkia riittävän usein uskoakseni, ettei luulo ole tiedon väärti.




> Tässä viestissä kerron, että höyryveturin hankintakulut ovat laskutavasta riippuen vain 11-20 % pääomakulujen ja tarveaineiden (poltto- ja voiteluaineet, huolto) yhteisestä summasta veturin käyttöiän aikana. Siten on sataprosenttista faktaa, että pääomakulut eivät ole höyryveturilla keskeisin kustannustekijä eikä niissä saavutettava säästö ole siten pätevä syy pidättäytyä käyttökustannuksiltaan olennaisesti edullisemman kaluston hankinnasta.


Niinpä niin. Juuri näinhän sen pitääkin olla, mutta et vaan oivalla sitä. Höyryveturi on yksinkertainen ja halpa laite, joka ei sen vuoksi kykene hyvään hyötysuhteeseen, mutta toisaalta sille kelpaa halvan jalostusasteen polttoaine. Kokonaiskustannukset ovat investointikustannuksen ja käyttökustannusten summa. Höyryveturilla investointi on pieni ja käyttö suuri, dieselillä päin vastoin (ja sähköllä molemmat pienet kaluston osalta, koska se kallis osuus siirtyy rataan).

Pidät höyryveturia arvottomana sen vuoksi, että sen investointikustannus on pieni. Mutta millä se korvattiin? Kalliilla dieselveturilla. Sinä ajattelet, että veturi kun veturi, ei hinnalla väliä, kunhan polttoainekulut laskevat. Ja pidät vielä halpaa veturia huonompana kuin kallista vain siitä syystä, että se on halpa.

Kun nyt ei edelleenkään ole niitä 1950-luvun yksikkökustannuksia käytettävissä, niin väännän nyt esimerkin tämän päivän kustannustasolla.

Sähkökäyttöisessä paikallisliikenteessä liikennöinnin kaikki kustannukset jakautuvat tyypillisesti aika tasan siten, että kuluista kolmasosa on investointia, työvoimaa ja ajomatkakustannuksia eli energiaa ja huoltoa. Dieselkäytöllä ajomatkakustannus tulee noin 1,5-kertaiseksi, mutta työvoima- ja investointi ovat suunnilleen samat. Kysymys kuuluu nyt, kannattaako 5 vuotta vanha dieselkalusto hylätä, jos voidaan ryhtyä ajamaa sähköllä, jossa energiakulut ovat lähes puolet pienemmät ja energia ja huolto yhteensä siis vain 2/3 dieselin vastaavista kuluista.

Jotta tilanne olisi sama kuin höyrystä dieseliin siirryttäessä, lähdetään siitä, että dieselkalustoa ei saada myydyksi muualle kuin romuttajalle.

Leikitään nyt niin, että se ajettava liikenne maksaa sähkökäytöllä 1 miljoona euroa vuodessa ja dieselkäytöllä 1,17 miljoonaa. Dieseljunan taloudellinen käyttöikä olisi 20 vuotta ja sähkökalustolla 40 vuotta.

Jos viiden vuoden päästä pannaan dieseljuna romuksi sen vuoksi, että säästetään vuodessa 0,17 milliä, heitetään hukkaan 15 vuotta dieseljunan käyttöaikaa. Hukkaan heitetty käyttöarvo on 15 vuotta x vuotuinen dieseljunan investointikulu eli 0,33 miljoonaa. Siis heitetään hukkaan 5 miljoonaa. Se vastaa 29 vuoden säästöjä.

Kannattiko? No ajatellaanpa siihen asti, kun sähköjunalle tulee poistoaika 40 vuoden päästä. 45 vuoden liikennöintikulut 5 vuotta dieselillä + 40 vuotta sähköllä ovat 5 x 1,17 + 40 x 1 = 45,85 miljoonaa. Ja kaikki on romuna, edessä on uuden kaluston hankinta. Jäännösarvo on nolla.

Jos ajetaan 20 vuotta dieselillä ja 25 sähköllä, 45 vuoden kulut ovat 48,4 miljoonaa. Siis enemmän kuin äsken. Mutta: sähköjunalla on 15 vuotta käyttöaikaa jäljellä. Sen arvo on 15 x 0,33 eli 4,95 miljoonaa. Tämä vähennetään kuluista, joten 45 vuoden liikennöinti maksoi tällä tavoin 43,45 miljoonaa.

Kumpi siis kannattikaan? Tässä tapauksessa ei kannattanut romuttaa dieseljunaa, vaan ajaa se loppuun. Ja mikä tässä investoidessa ratkaisee? Se, mitä uusi hankinta maksaa, koska siihen joudutaan panemaan rahaa. Se, mikä säästetään tai heitetään hukkaan on uuden investoinnin käyttöarvo eikä vanhan.

Tästä syystä kirjoitin 15.1.:



> En aloita kanssasi muutaman vuoden takaista keskustelua siitä, miten järkevää oli ottaa dieselöinnistä välivaihe ylipäätään tai tilata läjäpäin uutta kalustoa ja romuttaa ennenaikaisesti varsin tuoretta joskin tekniikaltaan nopeasti vanhentunutta kalustoa.





> Samoin on sataprosenttista faktaa, ettei palkkakulujen huomioiminen tulisi muuttamaan tilannetta höyryvetureiden kannalta ainakaan yhtään edullisemmaksi, koska se on kaikkein työvoimavaltaisin vetovoimamuoto. Siksi laskelma on tässä tapauksessa aivan riittävän pätevä.


Kun kerran kertaus on opintojen äiti: Älä tee arvauksia, kun et kerran tiedä. Höyryveturissa välittömät palkkakulut olivat samat kuin dieselissä = veturinkuljettaja ja lämmittäjä/koneapulainen. Höyryveturin varikolla tapahtuvan huoltotoiminnan henkilökulut ovat samoja, joita dieselissä sisältyy vaativampaan teknisen ylläpidon ketjuun mm. varaosien työvoimakuluissa. Ero on siis ajomatkakustannuksissa. Ne olivat dieselillä pienemmät kuin höyryveturilla, mutta höyryveturilla investointi oli pienempi kuin dieselillä. Ja kun et kerran ajomatkakustannuksia tiedä, et tiedä tarpeeksi voidaksesi osoittaa asiasi tuohon tapaan kuin tuo esimerkki tuossa yllä.




> Jos sinun on kuitenkin mahdotonta uskoa minun tai VR:n laskelmia niin kannattaa miettiä laajemminkin, miksi kaikki muutkin rautatieyhtiöt ovat pyrkineet eroon höyryvetureista tai varustamot höyrylaivoista.


Oletko koskaan tullut ajatelleeksi, miksi nimenomaan köyhissä maissa on käytetty höyryvetureita hyvin pitkään? Yksinkertainen selitys on, ettei niillä ole ollut varaa dieselöintiin tai sähköistykseen. Vaan höyryveturi on ollut halvin vetovoimamuoto.

Siksi toiseksi tunnetko työntutkija Jukka Nurmisen työtä ja laskelmia dieselöinnin kannattavuudesta? Hän oli aikalainen, ja hänellä oli tiedossa ne asiat, joita me emme tässä tiedä. Hän sai entiseltä työnantajaltaan toruja siitä, että hän laski ja julkaisi sopimattomia asioita, kun ne olivat VR:n virallista totuutta vastaan.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Höyryveturilla investointi on pieni ja käyttö suuri, dieselillä päin vastoin.


Höyryveturilla käyttökulut olivat suuret ja dieselillä pienet. Investointi oli molemmilla samaa tasoa. Dieselveturi kyllä maksoi kahden höyryveturin verran mutta yksi diesel pystyi tekemään työtä kahden höyryveturin edestä, joten tarvittavien vetureiden määrä on dieselkäytössä olennaisesti pienempi.

Tässä on taas pakko viitata tähän erinomaiseen kirjoitukseen, jossa asia selvitetään perusteellisesti. Esimerkki on tosin tavaraliikenteestä mutta pätee muuhunkin junaliikenteeseen. Erikseen sieltä voisi poimia tämän kiteytyksen:




> From the discussion I have presented, I can draw only one conclusion.... The railroads should convert to diesel electric locomotives as soon as possible and the steam engines should all be cut up for scrap. Oh......wait.......they did that. (Yes I enjoy watching them, listening to them, and smelling them. But I sure don't want 'em on the point of my freights).


Lopuksi voisi vielä esittää erään VR:n laskelman, joka on esitetty aikoinaan Rautatieliikenne-lehdessä. Muitakin on julkaistu mutta tämä on sopivan lyhyt tässä esitettäväksi. Hinnat ovat vuodelta 1974 ja kustannukset kertyvät 1,4 miljoonan kilometrin ajomatkalla.

Tr1: kunnossapito 2,03 Mmk, polttoaine 1,96 Mmk, vesi 0,19 Mmk, ylimääräiset palkat 0,78 Mmk. Tämä tekee yhteensä 4,96 Mmk.

Dv12: kunnossapito 0,57 Mmk, polttoaine 0,37 Mmk, poisto 5 % vuodessa 2,20 Mmk, korko 6 % vuodessa 1,65 Mmk. Tämä tekee yhteensä 4,79 Mmk tai 3,14 Mmk ilman korkoa.

Dv12 tilanteessa, jossa 1 Dv12 korvaa 1,3 Tr1-veturia: kunnossapito 0,57 Mmk, polttoaine 0,37 Mmk, poisto 5 % vuodessa 1,80 Mmk, korko 6 % vuodessa 1,35 Mmk. Tämä tekee yhteensä 4,09 Mmk tai 2,74 Mmk ilman korkoa.

----------


## PNu

> Oletko koskaan tullut ajatelleeksi, miksi nimenomaan köyhissä maissa on käytetty höyryvetureita hyvin pitkään?


Juu olen. Tähän on lähinnä kolme syytä. Alikehittyneissä maissa ei ensinnäkään työvoima maksa mitään eikä työturvallisuus ja ergonomia kiinnosta ketään. Tämä parantaa selvästi höyryveturin kilpailuasemaa diesel- ja sähkövoimaan verrattuna.

Toinen syy on, ettei höyryveturi vaadi yhtä korkeatasoista teknistä osaamista, joten sitä voidaan käyttää melko kouluttamattomallakin työvoimalla ja yksinkertaisilla välineillä.

Kolmas syy on, että höyryveturi keksittiin aikaisemmin ja liikenne on siksi aikoinaan aloitettu niillä. Myöhempinä aikoina ei sitten yksinkertaisesti löytynyt rahaa uuteen kalustoon investoimiseen.

----------


## petteri

Sitten vielä yhtenä syynä höyryvetureiden käyttöön on kiskotus ja akselipainot. Osassa kehitysmaista rautatiet ovat Suomen 1900-luvun alkupuolen tasolla. Höyryveturit ovat keveitä eivätkä vaadi korkeatasoista rataa. Kevyt veturi on myös helpompi nostaa kiskoille ja korjata, kun rata taas kerran hajosi. 

Pääomat ovat tiukassa. Höyryveturin pystyy rakentamaan kehitysmaiden osaamisellakin paikallisesti. Uudet (ja käytetyt) dieselveturit ovat usein myös liian raskaita kehitysmaiden infralle.

Höyryvetureiden polttoaineen käsittely on helpompaa. Kivihiili(tai muut kiinteät polttoaineet) eivät vaadi umpinaisia astioita ja putkia, vaan polttoainetta voidaan säilyttää taivasalla. Polttoainetta ei tarvitse jalostaa(vrt Diesel). Ja jos kivihiili on loppu, veturi kulkee puulla tai vaikka kuivatulla lannalla.

Kun hyötykuorma, nopeudet ja akselipainot ovat hyvin matalat dieselvetureiden suhteellinen kilpailukyky on huonompi kuin nykyaikaisella rataverkolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lopuksi voisi vielä esittää erään VR:n laskelman, joka on esitetty aikoinaan Rautatieliikenne-lehdessä. Muitakin on julkaistu mutta tämä on sopivan lyhyt tässä esitettäväksi. Hinnat ovat vuodelta 1974 ja kustannukset kertyvät 1,4 miljoonan kilometrin ajomatkalla....


En esittelisi vuoden 1974 lukuja kun arvioidaan 1950-luvun tapahtumia.

Ei ole epäselvyyttää siitä, pitäisikö junia vielä vetää höyryveturein vai ei, vaan siitä, mikä oli tilanne 1950-luvulla.

Tämän vuoksi on turhaa myös esitellä kehittymättömien maiden olosuhteita vertaamalla niitä nykyisiin olosuhteisiin teollisuusmaissa. Tai verrata vaikka veturinkuljettajan työoloja nykyisissä vetureissa höyryvetureihin. Ei 1950-luvulla vaihtoehtona ollut Sr2 tai Hr1.

Edelleen tuon esittelemäsi vertailun oletusta siitä, että yksi Dv12 = 1,3 x Tr1 voi sanoa varsin ontuvaksi. Jo pelkästään kitkapainon vuoksi Dv12 ei vedä yhtä raskasta junaa kuin Tr1. Eikä rautatieyritys mitoita vetovoimatarvettaan pelkän moottori- tai konetehon mukaan (mihin luultavasti tuo 1,3 x perustuu), vaan vetureita tarvitaan tietty määrä.

Maailmalta voi aina löytää artikkeleita oman mielikuvansa tueksi, jos niitä etsii. Mikäli vastaan tulee mielikuvan vastainen artikkeli, sen voi huoletta unohtaa ja sitten puolustella omaa kantaansa sillä, miten paljon löysi mieleisiään kirjoituksia. Mutta määräkään ei korvaa laatua. Yksi pätevä teksti voi kumota 100 yleisiä kliseitä toistavaa tarinaa. On toki helppo kirjoittaa juttuja, jotka puolustelevat tapahtunutta, jonka vuoksi määrällisesti sellaisia on yleensä aina eniten.

Kysmys on myös ehdottomuudesta. Et PNu pysty hyväksymään edes sitä, että edes epäilen tehtyjen asioiden perusteita. Kirjoitan, ettei ole käytettävissä tietoa, jonka perusteella voi olla varma. Sinun mielestäsi voi olla varma, kunhan vain jotain löytyy oman kannan tueksi.

Minulla ei valitettavasti ole antaa tässä lähdeviitteitä työntutkija Jukka Nurmisen kirjoituksista, koska olen lukenut niitä joskus 1970- ja 80-luvuilla. Kun olet ahkera, voisit yrittää kaivella niitäkin, vaikka ne ovat omaa kantaasi vastaan. Hänen ydinviestinsä kuitenkin oli, että dieselöinnin perusteiksi tehtiin laskelmia, joista unohdettiin suuri osa dieselvetokaluston ylläpidon kustannuksista, jotka itse asiassa laskettiin höyryvetureiden kustannuksiksi. Muistaakseni esim. konepajojen kustannuksia laskettiin rasittamaan höyryvetureita, mutta ei dieselkalustoa aivan kuin dieseleitä ja niiden moottoreita ei huollettaisi ja korjattaisi missään. Nykyään tällaista nimitetään tavoitetutkimukseksi: Asetetaan ensin haluttu tulos, sitten keksitään, miten siihen voitaisiin päästä. Todella uskottavaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä on taas pakko viitata tähän erinomaiseen kirjoitukseen, jossa asia selvitetään perusteellisesti. Esimerkki on tosin tavaraliikenteestä mutta pätee muuhunkin junaliikenteeseen.


Voi voi. Tuossa artikkelissa sotketaan asioita yhtä tarkoitushakuisesti kuin tässä keskustelussakin. Minun on vaikea uskoa, että kirjoittaja oikeasti ymmärtää sen enempää höyryveturin kuin dieselsähköisenkään veturin toimintaa.

Artikkeli on sen verran pitkä, etten viitsi ryhtyä ruotimaan sitä sanasta sanaan. Mutta tärkeimmät virheet voin poimia.

Alussa kirjoittaja moittii höyryveturia siitä, että höyrykone on mäntä-kiertokanki-mekanismi. Kirjoittajan kannalta valitettavasti myös dieselmoottori on samanlainen mekanismi, mutta siitä ei ole hänen mielestään mitään haittaa. Asiaansa kirjoittja yrittää vakuuttaa sinänsä joutavilla laskelmilla höyrykoneen rakenteen mitoista.

Kirjoittaja moittii höyryveturia siitä, että sen vetovoimaa rajoittaa vetoakseleiden akselipaino. Vaikka sama on tilanne dieselveturinkin kohdalla, se ei ole kuitenkaan mikään haitta.

Kirjoittaja sekoittaa suvereenisti vetovoiman ja tehon merkityksen ja pitää yksinkertaisesti tehoa ainoana merkittävänä veturin ominaisuutena. Todistelut nousukyvystä mäissä ovat hölynpölyä. Kirjoittaja ei ymmärrä, mitä tarkoittaa höyryveturin tehonsäätö eli sylinterin täytöksen säätäminen. Eikä hän ymmärrä, että höyryveturin suorituskyvyssä kattilan ja koneiston ominaisuuksia kuten kummankin tehoa on arvioitava erikseen ja jatkuvan ja hetkellisen suorityskyvyn kautta.

Kirjoittaja puhuu dieselsähköveturista pitäen sitä vakiotehoisena veturina. Kirjoittaja unohtaa tai ei ymmärrä, että dieselsähköveturi on periaatteessa vaikiovetovoiman tuottava veturi samalla tavalla kuin höyryveturikin. Ajomoottorin magneettikenttä kun antaa ajomoottorin akselille ja siten vetopyörälle periaatteessa vakiovääntömomentin eli pyörän kehälle vakiovetovoiman. Käytännössä dieselsähköveturissa dieselmoottori ja sen teho vastaa höyryveturin kattilaa ja ajomottori höyrykonetta, ja niillä molemmilla on samaan tapaan erilaiset dynaamiset ominaisuudet. Höyryveturilla on dieselsähköveturiin nähden vain se ero, että kattila kykenee hetkelliseen jatkuvan tehon ylitykseen mihin dieselmoottori ei kykene. Toisaalta ajomoottori kykenee hetkelliseen maksimivetovoiman ylitykseen, johon puolestaan höyrykone ei kykene. Maksimivetovoiman ylityksestä vaan ei ole mitään hyötyä, koska maksimivetovoiman rajoittaa hankauspaino. Ja jos se on molemmilla vetureilla sama, myös niiden maksimivetovoima on sama.

Kirjoittaja tuntuu ajattelevan, että höyryveturi on samanlainen "yhteen asentoon säädetty" kone kuten perinteinen mekaanisella venttiiliohjauksella varustettu dieselmoottori. Niinpä hän soveltaa dieselmoottorin ongelmia höyrykoneeseen, koska ei ilmeisesti ymmärrä, että höyrykonetta voi ja sitä myös säädetään sen käytön aikana. Nykyäänhän tosin tehdään polttomoottoreita samalla periaatteella, jotta ne saataisiin höyrykoneen tapaan toimimaan laajalla kierrosnopeusalueella.

Lopussa kirjoittaja näpertelee vetureiden koon ja moniajon kanssa, koska ei ymmärrä sitä syytä, minkä tähden tehtiin Big Boyn kaltaisia kahden koneiston vetureita. Kun veturista tulee suuritehoisena pitkä, se on pahasta höyryveturille, mutta ei mikään haitta dieselille. Kirjoittaja unohtaa tyystin, että lähes kaikki diesellinjaveturit ovat Big Boy:n kaltaisia vetureita, koska niissä on kaksi teliä. Siis kaksi runkoon nähden kääntyvää "veturia", koska halutun kitkapainon vaatimalla akseleiden määrällä saadaan teliveturina paremmat kulkuominaisuudet.

Kirjoittaja ei myöskään tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, miten dieselmoottoreita rakennetaan. Eli tehtäessä isompitehoinen dieselmoottori veturikäyttöön, sylinterin kokoa ei voida kasvattaa veturin mittojen ulkopuolelle, joten ainoa keino on kasvattaa moottorin pituutta. Siis asentaa veturiin lisää yhden sylinteirin dieselmoottoreita (=lisätä yhteen runkoon rakennetun moottorin sylinterimäärää). Tämä on kirjoittajan mielestä täysin hyväksyttävä käytäntö dieselveturille, mutta ei höyryveturille.

Kirjoittaja sortuu myös tässä keskustelussakin tehtyyn virheeseen eli vertaamaan vanhaa tekniikkaa ja käytäntöjä nykyisiin, millä perusteella voi tuomita sitten sen, minkä esittää vanhan mukaisena. Höyryveturin voi esimerkiksi tehdä yhden miehen ajettavaksi, jos niin halutaan. Jopa kiinteällä polttoaineella, vaikka se olisi puuta! Toimiihan kiinteistön puupellettikattilakin täysin automaattisesti, kun toisaalta vuosikymmenten takaiset öljylämmityskattilat edellyttivät talonmiehen jatkuvaa valvontaa ja säätämistä.

Ja itse asiassa koko höyryvetureiden käyttöajan useat höyryveturit olivatkin yhden miehen ajettavia. Eli erilaiset pien- ja vaihtoveturit. Toisaalta alkuaikojen mottoriveturit saatettiin hoitaa kahdella miehellä siten, että koneapulaiselle oli jätetty tehtäviä, joita ei välitetty automatisoida, kun kerran työvoimaa oli käytettävissä. Oletko PNu muuten käynyt katsomassa, millä miehityksellä ajetaan höyryvetureita Disneylandissa? Saattaa jopa kolauttaa höyryveturiharrastajan miehistä kunniaa!

Tuo artikkeli ei todellakaan ole erinomainen, vaan erinomaisen surkea. Se on pikkunäppärä yrittäessään todistella kirjoittajan ilmeisen tunteellista mielikuvaa. Ihmettelen, miksi sitä pitää todistella noin monimutkaisesti, sillä höyry- ja dieselvetureiden taloudellisuuden vertailun voi tehdä paljon yksinkertaisemmin. Mutta jos ei ole asioista perillä, ei sitä ehkä ymmärrä.

Ihmettelen ylipäätään mikä tuo sivusto mahtaa olla. Se ei minulle selvinnyt About us -sivulta. Siellä ei sanottu, kuka vastaa sivujen sisällöstä ja onko kirjoittajilla yleisesti jokin pätevyys asiansa esittämiseksi. Tämän artikkelin perusteella en luota tuon sivuston tarjoamaan tietoon pätkän vertaa, enkä kehota muitakaan uskomaan mitä tuolla sanotaan.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Edelleen tuon esittelemäsi vertailun oletusta siitä, että yksi Dv12 = 1,3 x Tr1 voi sanoa varsin ontuvaksi.


Rautatietilastojen perusteella on laskettavissa, että raskas dieselveturi (Dr12) pystyi tekemään työtä yhtä paljon kuin kaksi raskasta höyryveturia (Hr1, Tr1, Tr2). Dr12 on suorituskyvyltään noin 1,5 Dv12-veturia, joten en ihmettele lainkaan, jos yhden Dv12-veturin on katsottu korvaavan 1,3 Tr1-veturia.




> Jo pelkästään kitkapainon vuoksi Dv12 ei vedä yhtä raskasta junaa kuin Tr1.


Tr1-veturin kitkapaino oli 68 t. Dv12-veturilla se oli alun perin 60-66 t valmistuserästä riippuen. Dv12 kykenee hyödyntämään kitkan ehkä 30 % tehokkaammin kuin Tr1, koska Dv12 ei vedä nykien toisin kuin höyryveturi. Siten Dv12 vastaisi kitkavoimaltaan 78-86 t hankauspainon omaavaa kaksisylinteristä höyryveturia eli se saa liikkeelle raskaamman junan kuin Tr1.




> Eikä rautatieyritys mitoita vetovoimatarvettaan pelkän moottori- tai konetehon mukaan (mihin luultavasti tuo 1,3 x perustuu), vaan vetureita tarvitaan tietty määrä.


Oikeasti teho (noin 40-80 km/h ajettaessa) on suunnilleen ainoa asia,  jossa Tr1 voittaa Dv12-veturin. Tosin aikatauluja ja junapainoja laadittaessa pelkkä teho ei ratkaise vaan myös liikkeellelähtö- ja mäennousukyky vaikuttavat. Siksi Dv12- ja Tr1-vetureille sallittiinkin yleensä sama junapaino ja aikataulu vertailukelpoisissa olosuhteissa. Ero syntyy kuitenkin siitä, ettei Dv12 vaadi yhtä paljon huoltoa ja ylläpitoa. Siksi se viettää enemmän aikaa ajossa ja tekee siis hyvinkin 1,3:n Tr1-veturin työt.




> Et PNu pysty hyväksymään edes sitä, että edes epäilen tehtyjen asioiden perusteita.


Se nyt on minulle aivan samantekevää, mitä epäilet tai olet epäilemättä. Ainoa motiivini on varmistaa, ettei kukaan palstan lukija erehdy olemaan kyseenalaistamatta näitä kirjoituksiasi. Olet näet taitava esittämään omat mielipiteesi ja toiveajatuksesi ikään kuin ne olisivat faktoja. Siksi näen vaarana, että joku hätäinen lukija voi ottaa kirjoituksesi tosissaan, jos kukaan ei niiden epäkohtiin puutu.

----------


## PNu

> Alussa kirjoittaja moittii höyryveturia siitä, että höyrykone on mäntä-kiertokanki-mekanismi. Kirjoittajan kannalta valitettavasti myös dieselmoottori on samanlainen mekanismi, mutta siitä ei ole hänen mielestään mitään haittaa.


Dieselveturin osalta siitä ei olekaan haittaa, koska voimaa ei välitetä sylintereistä vetopyöriin suoraan mekaanisesti vaan sähköisen tai hydraulisen voimansiirron avulla. Näin dieselmoottori voi käydä lähes ajonopeudesta riippumatta täydellä teholla ja veturi vetää sitä sitkeämmin, mitä hitaammin kuljetaan. Sen sijaan höyrykoneen iskuluku vähenee nopeuden hidastuessa ja siten höyryveturin teho on pienillä nopeuksilla vaatimaton.




> Kirjoittaja moittii höyryveturia siitä, että sen vetovoimaa rajoittaa vetoakseleiden akselipaino. Vaikka sama on tilanne dieselveturinkin kohdalla, se ei ole kuitenkaan mikään haitta.


Se ei ole dieselvetureissa ongelma läheskään samassa suhteessa. Höyryveturissa kampikoneisto aiheuttaa rataan hakkaavan voiman, koska pyöristä kiskoon kohdistuva paino ei pysy tasaisena. Samoin kampikoneisto lisää veturin jousittamattoman massan määrää. 

Linja-ajoon tarkoitetut dieselveturit ovat harvoin kytkintankokoneita, joten niissä ei tätä ongelmaa ole. Siksi dieselveturille voidaan sallia samalla radalla suurempi akselipaino kuin höyryveturille.

Lisäksi dieselveturissa yleensä kaikki akselit ovat vetäviä eli veturin koko paino voidaan hyödyntää vetovoiman kehittämisessä. Linja-ajoon tarkoitetuissa höyryvetureissa sen sijaan painosta saadaan yleensä vain 35-50 % vetopyörille. Muu osa menee tenderille ja juoksuakseleille eli on täyttä hukkapainoa.




> Kirjoittaja sekoittaa suvereenisti vetovoiman ja tehon merkityksen ja pitää yksinkertaisesti tehoa ainoana merkittävänä veturin ominaisuutena. Todistelut nousukyvystä mäissä ovat hölynpölyä.


Teho on vetovoiman ja vauhdin tulo. Jos teho pysyy vakiona ja vauhti putoaa niin silloin vetovoima vastaavasti kasvaa. Dieselveturi käyttäytyy tällä tavalla ja siksi sillä on suuri reservivoima mäennousuja varten. 

Sen sijaan höyryveturilla myös teho putoaa vauhdin hidastuessa ja siksi vetovoima ei lisäänny tai se lisääntyy huomattavasti vähemmän kuin dieselillä. Tästä syystä höyryveturi jää paljon herkemmin mäkeen kiinni.




> Kirjoittaja puhuu dieselsähköveturista pitäen sitä vakiotehoisena veturina. Kirjoittaja unohtaa tai ei ymmärrä, että dieselsähköveturi on periaatteessa vaikiovetovoiman tuottava veturi


Täällä on kuva sähköisellä voimansiirrolla varustettujen Dr13- ja Dr16-vetureiden vetovoimakäyristä. Ovatko käyrät mielestäsi vaakasuoria eli pysyykö dieselveturin vetovoima siis nopeudesta riippumatta vakiona?




> Maksimivetovoiman ylityksestä vaan ei ole mitään hyötyä, koska maksimivetovoiman rajoittaa hankauspaino. Ja jos se on molemmilla vetureilla sama, myös niiden maksimivetovoima on sama.


Tässä olet täysin väärässä. Jos höyry- ja dieselvetureilla on sama hankauspaino, pystyy dieselveturi yleensä aina kehittämään kitkan puolesta suuremman vetovoiman. Tämä johtuu siitä, että höyryveturi vetää nykien ja siksi se lyö huomattavasti herkemmin ympäri, kuin keskimääräisen vetovoiman perusteella pitäisi. Dieselveturi vetää tasaisesti, joten siinä ei ole tätäkään ongelmaa. Dieselvetureissa on lisäksi ollut jo 60-luvulta lähtien erilaisia luistonestolaitteita.




> Lopussa kirjoittaja näpertelee vetureiden koon ja moniajon kanssa, koska ei ymmärrä sitä syytä, minkä tähden tehtiin Big Boyn kaltaisia kahden koneiston vetureita. Kun veturista tulee suuritehoisena pitkä, se on pahasta höyryveturille, mutta ei mikään haitta dieselille.


Ylettömän suuri koko on aina pahasta. Dieselveturilla tämä ongelma voidaan kuitenkin välttää tekemällä vetureista vain kohtuullisen kokoisia ja kytkemällä suurta vetovoimaa tarvittaessa useita vetureita yhden kuljettajan ajettavaksi. Keveitä junia vedettäessä veturit voidaan jälleen erottaa eikä kaikkien ole myöskään pakko olla huollossa samaan aikaan.

Höyryvetureilla kahden tai useamman veturin yhteisajo vaati useita miehistöjä ja siten raskaita junia vetämään tarkoitetuista vetureista oli miehistökustannusten säästämiseksi pakko rakentaa suuria. Tästä seurasi, että veturi oli paljon huoltoa vaativa ja keveissä junissa tarpeettoman suuri ja epätaloudellinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Siksi Dv12- ja Tr1-vetureille sallittiinkin yleensä sama junapaino ja aikataulu vertailukelpoisissa olosuhteissa. Ero syntyy kuitenkin siitä, ettei Dv12 vaadi yhtä paljon huoltoa ja ylläpitoa. Siksi se viettää enemmän aikaa ajossa ja tekee siis hyvinkin 1,3:n Tr1-veturin työt.


Hienosti selitetty. Veturi, jolla vedetään samanlaisia junia, vastaa kuitenkin 1,3:a veturia, jolla vedetään samanlaisia junia. Kun esittelet näitä väitteitäsi, vertaile vain sellaisia asioita, jotka ovat yhteismitallisia. Nyt vertailusi on yhä älykästä kuin sanoa, että 41 numeron kenkä on isompi kuin 38 numeron takki.




> Se nyt on minulle aivan samantekevää, mitä epäilet tai olet epäilemättä. Ainoa motiivini on varmistaa, ettei kukaan palstan lukija erehdy olemaan kyseenalaistamatta näitä kirjoituksiasi. Olet näet taitava esittämään omat mielipiteesi ja toiveajatuksesi ikään kuin ne olisivat faktoja. Siksi näen vaarana, että joku hätäinen lukija voi ottaa kirjoituksesi tosissaan, jos kukaan ei niiden epäkohtiin puutu.


Ehkäpä pitäisi ihailla sinisilmäisyyttäsi ja auktoriteettiuskoasi. Uskon kuitenkin, että foorumin lukijat haluavat ja kykenevät arvioimaan lukemaansa. Sekä foorumia että niitä "virallisia" kirjoituksia, joihin horjumatta uskot.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Dieselveturin osalta siitä ei olekaan haittaa, koska voimaa ei välitetä sylintereistä vetopyöriin suoraan mekaanisesti vaan sähköisen tai hydraulisen voimansiirron avulla. Näin dieselmoottori voi käydä lähes ajonopeudesta riippumatta täydellä teholla ja veturi vetää sitä sitkeämmin, mitä hitaammin kuljetaan. Sen sijaan höyrykoneen iskuluku vähenee nopeuden hidastuessa ja siten höyryveturin teho on pienillä nopeuksilla vaatimaton.


Niin. Pienellä nopeudella tarvitaan vähemmän tehoa kuin suurella. Ja kun ilmanvastus otetaan huomioon, nopeuden noustessa tarvitaan hieman enemmän vetovoimaa kuin hitaalla nopeudella. Dieselmoottorin "huudattaminen" täydellä teholla on pienellä nopeudella turhaa ja tarpeetonta.

On totta, että dieselveturi vetää "sitkeämmin" pienellä nopeudella, koska dieselmoottorin teho mitoitetaan siten, että suurilla nopeuksilla teho ei enää anna veturille maksimivetovoimaa toisin kuin höyryveturi tekee. Näethän sen itsekin linkkaamistasi vetovoimakäyristä. Dr16:n maksimivetovoima (vastaa hankauspainoa) on 270 kN, mutta nopeudella 100 km/h vetovoima putoaa jo alle 50 kN:in.




> Se (vetoakseleiden akselipaino) ei ole dieselvetureissa ongelma läheskään samassa suhteessa. Höyryveturissa kampikoneisto aiheuttaa rataan hakkaavan voiman, koska pyöristä kiskoon kohdistuva paino ei pysy tasaisena. Samoin kampikoneisto lisää veturin jousittamattoman massan määrää.


Minkähänlaista kokemusta sinulla on höyryveturin käytöstä ja liikkeellelähdöstä raskaan junan kanssa? Mutkikkaat teoriat ovat akateemisesti kivoja, mutta olisi hyvä tuntea niiden käytännön merkitys.

Liikkeellelähdössä ratkaisevat vetävien akseleiden akselipaino ja pyöränrenkaan ja kiskon välinen lepokitka. Ei se, muodostuuko akselipaino kattilasta vai dieselmoottorista. Selitys sille, ettei dieselveturia enää saa "sutimaan" kun juna on liikkeellä näkyy jo äsken mainituista vetovoimakäyristä. Ajomoottoreille (dieselsähköveturissa) ei enää saada kylliksi tehoa, jotta niiden tuottama vääntömomentti saisi aikaiseksi kitkapainon ylittävän vetovoiman.




> Linja-ajoon tarkoitetut dieselveturit ovat harvoin kytkintankokoneita, joten niissä ei tätä ongelmaa ole. Siksi dieselveturille voidaan sallia samalla radalla suurempi akselipaino kuin höyryveturille.


Jollain radalla sallittu akselipaino on eri asia kuin veturin vetovoiman rajoittava hankauspaino. Sillä ei nyt ole puheena olevan asian kanssa mitään tekemistä.




> Lisäksi dieselveturissa yleensä kaikki akselit ovat vetäviä eli veturin koko paino voidaan hyödyntää vetovoiman kehittämisessä. Linja-ajoon tarkoitetuissa höyryvetureissa sen sijaan painosta saadaan yleensä vain 35-50 % vetopyörille. Muu osa menee tenderille ja juoksuakseleille eli on täyttä hukkapainoa.


Usein dieselvetureiden ongelmana on, ettei niihin saada kylliksi painoa, jotta koneiston aikaansaama maksimivetovoima olisi hyödynnettävissä. Tästä syystä linkaamassasi Dr16:n vetovoimakäyrässä on vaakasuora osuus nopeusalueella 0-10 km/h. Ja meillä on joihinkin vetureihin yksinkertaisesti pantu lisää terästä nostamaan veturin kokonaismassaa paremman vetovoiman aikaansaamiseksi. Höyryvetureiden massivisen rakenteen vuoksi niissä harvemmin oli tätä ongelmaa. Ja juoksuakseleiden tai tenderin "ylimääräinen" paino oli käytännössä merkityksetön suhteessa vedettävien junien massaan.




> Teho on vetovoiman ja vauhdin tulo. Jos teho pysyy vakiona ja vauhti putoaa niin silloin vetovoima vastaavasti kasvaa. Dieselveturi käyttäytyy tällä tavalla ja siksi sillä on suuri reservivoima mäennousuja varten.


Käännät asian näppärästi ylösalaisin. Tosiasia on niin päin, että dieselveturin ominaisuuksien vuoksi vetovoima laskee voimakkaasti nopeuden kasvaessa - kuten linkkaamasi käyrä osoittaa. Siitä seuraa, että dieselveturi ei selvitä mäkiä hidastamatta nopeutta saavuttaakseen vetovoiman, joka nousuun riittää.

Mekaanisilla vaihteistoilla varustetuissa kuorma-autoissa tätä samaa dieselmoottorille ominaista ongelmaa avitetaan siten, että moottorin venttiilit ajoitetaan siten, että moottorin antama vääntömomenttihuippu on alhaisella kierroslukualueella. Kuorma-auton tullessa mäkeen sen vauhti alkaa vetovoiman puutteen vuoksi hidastua, mutta samalla moottorin antama vääntömomentti eli pyörille välittyvä vetovoima nousee. Jos auton suunnittelussa on kokonaisuutena onnistuttu, mäki voidaan ehkä nousta tarvitsematta vaihtaa pienemmälle vaihteelle. 

Tässä välissä pidetään luennolla tauko, koska foorumi ei jaksa näin pitkiä luentoja yhdessä erässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ja nyt sitten vanhan veturitekniikan luento jatkuu.




> Sen sijaan höyryveturilla myös teho putoaa vauhdin hidastuessa ja siksi vetovoima ei lisäänny tai se lisääntyy huomattavasti vähemmän kuin dieselillä. Tästä syystä höyryveturi jää paljon herkemmin mäkeen kiinni.


Valitan, et ymmärrä höyrykoneen toimintaa. Höyrykoneella ei ole laskevaa vääntömomenttikäyrää, kuten dieselveturin vetoakselilla on. Höyryn kuristuminen koneen kierrosnopeuden kasvaessa laksee vääntömomenttia, mutta ei läheskään siten kuin dieselin vetovoima laskee. Ja jos kuristuminen ei laske vääntömomenttia alle kitkan rajoittaman vetovoiman, veturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora, eikä junaa edes tarvitse hidastaa ylämäkeen kuten dieselillä.

Juna jää mäkeen "kiinni" vain silloin, kun mäen jyrkkyydestä aiheutuva junaa alaspäin vetävä voima ylittää veturin vetovoiman, ja samanaikaisesti junan nopeutta joudutaan laskemaan niin, ettei junan liike-energiasta olekaan enää apua nousussa. Koska dieselveturin laskevan vetovoimakäyrän vuoksi nopeuden pudotus on sillä suurempi kuin höyryveturilla, mäet ovat dieselille suurempi riski.




> Täällä on kuva sähköisellä voimansiirrolla varustettujen Dr13- ja Dr16-vetureiden vetovoimakäyristä. Ovatko käyrät mielestäsi vaakasuoria eli pysyykö dieselveturin vetovoima siis nopeudesta riippumatta vakiona?


Tässä siis tuo useaan otteeseen mainitsemani viittaus dieselveturin vetovoimakäyrään.

En ole väittänyt, että dieselveturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora (kuten höyryveturilla). Ainoastaan, että dieselsähköisen veturin ratamoottorin vetovoimakäyrä on suora. Käytännössä dieselsähkövetureihin ei vain asenneta niin tehokkaita moottoreita, että veturi pystyisi tuottamaan kylliksi tehoa, jotta ratamoottorin täysi vääntömomentti ja siten vetovoima pyörän kehällä voitaisiin saavuttaa myös veturin maksiminopeudella.

Dieselsähköinen veturi ja pelkkä sähköveturi ovat ratamoottoreiden (sama asia kuin ajomoottori) osalta periaatteessa samanlaiset. Ero on siinä, että dieselsähköveturissa ratamoottoreihin syötettävä sähkö tuotetaan veturin mukana olevalla dieselmoottorilla. Sähköveturissa ajovirta otetaan ajolangasta ja johdetaan muuntajan ja tehonsäädön kautta ratamoottoreille. Ajolangasta tehoa saadaan huomattavasti enemmän kuin veturin dieselmoottorista, minkä ansiosta tehoa riittää ratamoottorin maksimivääntömomenttiin myös suurilla nopeuksilla toisin kuin dieselsähköveturissa. Ja sen vuoksi sähkövetureille ilmoitetut maksimitehotkin ovat "alyttömän suuria" saman painoisiin dieselsähkövetureihin verrattuna.




> Tässä olet täysin väärässä. Jos höyry- ja dieselvetureilla on sama hankauspaino, pystyy dieselveturi yleensä aina kehittämään kitkan puolesta suuremman vetovoiman...


Näinköhän. No, jos et usko perusfysiikkaan, niin sitten on turha edes keskustella tästä aiheesta.

Edellä tuli jo selvitetyksi, ettei dieselveturista löydy vetoakselille kylliksi vääntömomenttia jotta se löisi ympäri junan ollessa liikkeellä. Vasta liikkeellä olevan höyryveturin koneiston dynamiikalla on merkitystä. Mutta se merkitys johtuu myös siitä, että höyrykoneen vääntömomentti ei laske kuten dieselin.




> ...Dieselvetureissa on lisäksi ollut jo 60-luvulta lähtien erilaisia luistonestolaitteita.


Höyryveturin luistonesto onkin kuljettajan kädessä hänen avatessaan valtaventtiiliä. Ihan samalla tavalla oli alkuaikojen dieseleidenkin laita. Höyryveturi keksittiin 1800-luvun alussa. Moottoriveturikaluston automaattiset luistonestot lähes 200 vuotta myöhemmin.




> Ylettömän suuri koko on aina pahasta. Dieselveturilla tämä ongelma voidaan kuitenkin välttää tekemällä vetureista vain kohtuullisen kokoisia ja kytkemällä suurta vetovoimaa tarvittaessa useita vetureita yhden kuljettajan ajettavaksi. Keveitä junia vedettäessä veturit voidaan jälleen erottaa eikä kaikkien ole myöskään pakko olla huollossa samaan aikaan.


Tiedän kyllä tämän, ja yritin sitä selvittää, kun viittaamasi artikkelin kirjoittaja ei näyttänyt asiaa ymmärtävän.

Tosin ei se suuri koko aina pahasta ole. Kyllä esim. Kiirunan malmiradan veturit on ihan tarkoituksella tehty niin suuriksi kuin ne ovat.




> Höyryvetureilla kahden tai useamman veturin yhteisajo vaati useita miehistöjä ja siten raskaita junia vetämään tarkoitetuista vetureista oli miehistökustannusten säästämiseksi pakko rakentaa suuria. Tästä seurasi, että veturi oli paljon huoltoa vaativa ja keveissä junissa tarpeettoman suuri ja epätaloudellinen.


Eri kokoisia höyryvetureita käytettiin eri kokoisten junien vedossa. Ei silloin ihan tyhmiä oltu, vaikka jotkut näyttävät niin luulevan ja kirjoittelevat luulojaan vielä "tieteellisinä" artikkeleina.

Eri kokoisten vetureiden tarve muuten ei ole poistunut dieselveturin keksimisellä. Yksi tehokas dieselveturi on halvempi kuin kaksi pienempää, joista saadaan yhdessä sama teho. Eivät turhat ohjaamot ja moniajolaitteet mitään ilmaisia ole. Amerikkalaiset tekivätkin ohjaamottomia dieseleitä ja neuvostoliittolaiset kiinteästi yhteenkytkettyjä veturipareja, joista jätettiin tarpeettomat ohjaamot kalustamatta. Ja siitä huolimatta myös eri kokoisia dieselvetureita erilaisiin vetovoimatarpeisiin.

Tiedän kyllä, että höyryveturi on tässä mielessä joustamattomampi. Iloksesi voin mainita senkin, että tavara- ja henkilöjuniin tehtiin samasta höyryveturista eri versiot, kun ei voinut olla moottorivetureiden tapaan aluevaihteistoa. Siis Hr1 ja Tr1 ovat samat veturit, mutta niillä on eri vetovoima ja eri huippunopeus - mutta sama kattilateho!

Veturitekniikan oppitunti on tältä erää päättynyt. Toivottavasti salissa on joku vanhasta asiasta kiinnostunut, niin kirjoittaminen ei mennyt aivan hukkaan. Jos ei ymmärtänyt asiaa, sitä ei ole pakko paljastaa kirjoittamalla sitä kaikille. Tenttiä en kurssista järjestä.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Hieman asiaan liittyen, vielä 21. vuosisadalla kehitellään uutta höyryveturia.

Pakko kuitenkin myöntää, että PNun ja Anteron keskustelu jäi puutteellisten pohjatietojeni vuoksi hieman vajaaksi, ranskalaisilla viivoilla esitetty yhteenveto Anteron "luennosta" selkiyttäisi pakkaa.

Jos höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora, eikö sellaisia kannattaisi sitten tilata vetämään Vartiuksen malmijunia, jotka joutuvat nykyään työskentelemään täysillä Härmänmäessä?  :Wink:

----------


## PNu

> On totta, että dieselveturi vetää "sitkeämmin" pienellä nopeudella, koska dieselmoottorin teho mitoitetaan siten, että suurilla nopeuksilla teho ei enää anna veturille maksimivetovoimaa toisin kuin höyryveturi tekee.


Siinä olet oikeassa, että dieselveturi vetää pienellä nopeudella sitkeämmin. Sen sijaan täysin väärässä olet väittessäsi, että höyryveturi saavuttaisi maksimivetovoiman vielä suurillakin nopeuksilla. Tästä lisää jäljempänä.




> Liikkeellelähdössä ratkaisevat vetävien akseleiden akselipaino ja pyöränrenkaan ja kiskon välinen lepokitka.


Sekä erityisesti se, miten lähellä kitkarajaa vetovoima kyetään pitämään. Tämä taas riippuu suuresti veturin voimansiirrosta ja ohjausjärjestelmästä. Ratkaisevia tekijöitä ovat vedon tasaisuus, tehonsäädön tiheä porrastus sekä veturin luistonesto-ominaisuudet. 

Kaksisylinterinen höyryveturi on kitkan hyödyntäjänä huono, koska se vetää nykien eli vetovoima on hetkellisesti paljon suurempi, kuin pyörille saatava keskimääräinen voima. Siten veturi sutii herkemmin kuin sen oikeasti pitäisi. Kampikoneiston liikkeet voivat myös saada vetopyörät luistamaan sivusuunnassa eli veturi luikertelee. Tämä altistaa pyörät entistä herkemmin ympärilyönnille. Kolmas ongelma oli automaattisen luistoneston puuttuminen, joskin tähän alkoi diesel- ja sähkövetureissakin löytyä tehokkaita ratkaisuja vasta 60-luvulla. 




> Usein dieselvetureiden ongelmana on, ettei niihin saada kylliksi painoa, jotta koneiston aikaansaama maksimivetovoima olisi hyödynnettävissä. Tästä syystä linkaamassasi Dr16:n vetovoimakäyrässä on vaakasuora osuus nopeusalueella 0-10 km/h.


Dr16-veturin vetovoimakäyrässä oleva vaakasuora osuus nopeusalueella 0-10 km/h ei johdu kitkasta vaan nimenomaan koneiston maksimivetovoimasta. Toisin sanoen Dr16-veturin sähköinen voimansiirto mahdollistaa enintään 270 kN:n vetovoiman ja tämän enempää veturi ei pysty tuottamaan, vaikka kitkaa olisi rajattomasti. 

Toki käytännössä koneiston maksimivetovoima pyritään yleensä mitoittamaan lähelle arvoa, joka vastaa kitkaa hyvällä kelillä. Tämä pätee sitten yhtä lailla höyry-, diesel-, kuin sähkövetureihinkin. Eihän näet yleensä ole mielekästä rakentaa koneistoa niin järeäksi, että veturi tuottaisi vetovoima-arvoja, joita kitkan puolesta olisi optimioloissakin mahdotonta saavuttaa.

----------


## PNu

> En ole väittänyt, että dieselveturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora (kuten höyryveturilla).


Tämä väitteesi, että höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä olisi suora, on oikein klassikkoesimerkki siitä mitä tarkoitan, kun olen täällä sanonut sinun vääristelevän asioita.

Oikeastihan väite pätee vain teoreettiseen höyryveturiin, jossa kattilan höyryntuottokyky oletetaan lähes rajattomaksi ja lisäksi nopeuden kasvamisen aiheuttamat häviöt höyryn kuristumisen ja kampikoneiston laakerivastuksien muodossa on saatu eliminoitua. 

Missään et kuitenkaan kerro, että tarkastelet vain tämän kaltaista mielikuvitusveturia. Siten jää täysin lukijan oman tiedon varaan, ymmärtääkö hän asian oikein vai erehtyykö luulemaan, että myös oikea höyryveturi käyttäytyisi kuvaamallasi tavalla. 

Oikean höyryveturin osalta tilanne on sellainen, että höyrykonetta voidaan kyllä käyttää nopeassakin ajossa suurella täytöksellä eli höyrykoneen puolesta vetovoima olisi periaatteessa nopeudesta riippumaton. Höyryveturin kattilaa ei kuitenkaan koskaan mitoiteta niin suureksi, että se pystyisi huippunopeudellakin ajettaessa tuottamaan maksimitäytöksen vaatiman höyrymäärän. Kattilaa ei nimittäin ole mitään järkeä mitoittaa näin suureksi, koska höyryveturi toimii suurella täytöksellä ajettaessa erittäin epätaloudellisesti.

Siksi meillä Suomessa mitoitettiin höyryvetureiden kattilat niin, että ne pystyivät tuottamaan vain noin nopeuteen 20 km/h asti maksimitäytöksen vaatiman höyrymäärän. Tästä ylöspäin höyryveturin vetovoimaa rajoittaa kattilan teho aivan siinä missä dieselveturin vetovoimaa rajoittaa dieselmoottorin teho. Höyryveturia voidaan tosin hetkellisesti hieman ylikuormittaa mutta se on sitten vain luokkaa 20 % muutaman minuutin ajan tai jotain. Sen jälkeen kattilapaine putoaa niin alas, että teho kuitenkin heikkenee.  

Lisäksi tulee vielä huomioida höyryn kuristumisen ja laakerivastuksien aiheuttamat häviöt. Yksinomaan kampikoneiston laakerivastuksien lasketaan haukkaavan huippunopeudella ajettaessa 25 % sylintereiden tuottamasta tehosta.

Oikean höyryveturin vetovoima on siis huippunopeudella ajettaessa paljon pienempi kuin veturin maksimivetovoima. Se ei siten eroa tässä suhteessa mitenkään olennaisesti dieselveturista. 

Nopeuden hidastuessa esim. ylämäen takia, dieselveturi ylläpitää koko ajan maksimitehoa eli se vetää sitä sitkeämmin mitä hitaammin kuljetaan. Höyryveturi käyttäytyy periaatteessa samoin, koska vauhdin hidastuessa täytöstä voidaan lisätä ja laakereista johtuvat häviöt pienenevät. Täytöksen lisääminen alentaa kuitenkin hyötysuhdetta ja siksi vetovoima ei lisäänny yhtä paljon kuin dieselillä. 

Jos höyryjunan nopeus pääsee putoamaan arvoon 20 km/h, on maksimitäytös ja siten täysi vetovoima jo käytössä. Mikäli junan vauhti vielä tällöinkin putoaa eikä mäen harja ole lähellä, on junalla suuri vaara jäädä mäkeen kiinni. Tämän nopeuden alapuolella nimittäin veturi ei pysty antamaan enää lainkaan lisää vetovoimaa eli kaikki riippuu siitä, pienenevätkö junan vastukset vauhdin hidastuessa vielä niin paljon, että juna sittenkin selviää mäen päälle. 

Sen sijaan dieselveturi tuottaa nopeudella 20 km/h jo selvästi suuremman vetovoiman kuin höyryveturi ja se saattaa pystyä lisäämään vetovoimaansa tästäkin vielä 15-35 %, jos junan vauhti yhä pienenee.




> Eri kokoisia höyryvetureita käytettiin eri kokoisten junien vedossa. Ei silloin ihan tyhmiä oltu


Valitettavasti käytännön junaliikenteessä esiintyy tarvetta ajaa hyvin erikokoisia junia. Jos vetureille halutaan saada tehokas kierto, tulee niiden soveltua joustavasti niin pienten kuin suurienkin junien vetämiseen. Diesel- ja sähkövetureilla tämä onnistuu helposti mutta höyryvetureilla selvästi huonommin.

Erikoistarpeisiin kuten juuri Kiirunan malmiradalle voidaan tietysti suunnitella omia vetureita. Ne ovat sitten pieniä sarjoja ja sellaisina yleensä kalliita.

----------


## PNu

> Jos höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora, eikö sellaisia kannattaisi sitten tilata vetämään Vartiuksen malmijunia, jotka joutuvat nykyään työskentelemään täysillä Härmänmäessä?


Ei kannata, koska oikean höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on kaikkea muuta kuin tasainen. Puheet höyryveturin tasaisesta vetovoimakäyrästä ovat Anteron mielikuvituksen tuotetta, joka olisi syytä jättää kokonaan omaan arvoonsa.

----------


## PNu

> Ja meillä on joihinkin vetureihin yksinkertaisesti pantu lisää terästä nostamaan veturin kokonaismassaa paremman vetovoiman aikaansaamiseksi. Höyryvetureiden massivisen rakenteen vuoksi niissä harvemmin oli tätä ongelmaa.


Esim. Hr1 painoi 155 t ja siitä vetopyörille saatiin ainoastaan 51 t. Dv12 painoi alun perin 60-66 t ja tämä kaikki on kitkapainoa. Lisäksi Dv12 pystyy käyttämään kitkan ehkä 30 % tehokkaammin kuin Hr1. 

Vaikka Hr1 on siis melkein 2,5 kertaa niin suuri veturi kuin Dv12 niin silti Dv12-veturin kitkavoima on arviolta 50-70 % Hr1:n kitkavoimaa suurempi.

Tästä jokainen voi miettiä, oliko kitkapainon ja vetovoiman riittämättömyys oikeasti ongelma dieseleissä vai sittenkin höyryvetureissa.




> Ja juoksuakseleiden tai tenderin "ylimääräinen" paino oli käytännössä merkityksetön suhteessa vedettävien junien massaan.


Merkityksetön ja merkityksetön. Hr1 painoi 90-95 t enemmän kuin Dv12. 4-akselinen puurakenteinen matkustajavaunu painoi täydessä kuormassa noin 40 t. Dv12 saattoi siis vetää kahden matkustajavaunun verran hyötykuormaa sillä tehomäärällä, joka Hr1:ltä kului oman painonsa liikutteluun.

----------


## PNu

Tässä voisi vielä ottaa esiin Mikko Ivalon teoksen Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito ja sieltä osan Veturi työkoneena. Sivuilla 565 ja 566 (vuoden 1945 painos) on esimerkkikuvia höyryvetureiden vetovoimakäyristä ja nehän eivät todellakaan ole mitään vaakasuoria viivoja.

Kaikkein mielenkiintoisin on sivun 569 taulukko, josta on luettavissa indikoidut tehot ja vetopyörillä olevat vetovoimat useille vanhemmille VR:n höyryvetureille. Esim. hiilipolttoisen H8:n (Hv1) vetovoimaksi saadaan eri nopeuksilla likimain alla olevia arvoja. Olen muuttanut ne valmiiksi kN-muotoon.

30 km/h 62 kN 
40 km/h 51 kN
50 km/h 43 kN
60 km/h 36 kN
70 km/h 30 kN
80 km/h 26 kN
90 km/h 21 kN
100 km/h 16 kN. 

Hv1:n suurin laskennallinen vetovoima (liikkeelle lähdettäessä) on sivun 531 taulukon perusteella 68 kN.

Esim. nopeudella 100 km/h on vetovoima siis vain noin neljäsosa nopeudella 30 km/h saavutettavasta arvosta. Kaikenlaiset puheet höyryvetureiden tasaisista vetovoimakäyristä kannattaa siis lopettaa viimeistään tähän, koska ne ovat täydellisen virheellisiä väitteitä.

Vertailun vuoksi voisi esittää myös Dv12-veturin vastaavat vetovoima-arvot.

M-vaihde: 
30 km/h 86 kN
40 km/h 71 kN
50 km/h 56 kN
60 km/h 47 kN
70 km/h 41 kN
80 km/h 36 kN
90 km/h 32 kN
100 km/h 28 kN. 

Liikkeelle lähdettäessä vetovoima on 138 kN.

T-vaihde: 
30 km/h 93 kN
40 km/h 71 kN
50 km/h 56 kN
60 km/h 47 kN
70 km/h 41 kN
80 km/h 37 kN. 

Liikkeelle lähdettäessä vetovoima on 200 kN. 

Vaikka Hv1 painoi noin 90 t eli se oli 35-50 % suurempi, kuin 60-66 t painava Dv12 niin silti Dv12 oli kaikilla nopeuksilla selvästi vahvempi ja liikkeelle lähdettäessä täysin ylivoimainen. Tässä tulee juuri selvästi esiin dieselvetureiden kyky kehittää suuri vetovoima pienellä nopeudella ja liikkeelle lähdettäessä. Samalla se vastaa ultrix:in kysymykseen, miksi Härmänmäen nousua varten ei kannata hankkia höyryvetureita.

Tosin en sano tätä moittiakseni höyryvetureita sillä nekin olivat tietysti omana aikanaan erinomaisia. Haluan kuitenkin tuoda painokkasti esiin, että dieselöinnille ja myöhemmin tapahtuneelle pääratojen sähköistykselle oli oikeasti vankat perusteet, vaikka nostalgiahenkisistä sen myöntäminen ehkä onkin vastenmielistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kannata, koska oikean höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on kaikkea muuta kuin tasainen. Puheet höyryveturin tasaisesta vetovoimakäyrästä ovat Anteron mielikuvituksen tuotetta, joka olisi syytä jättää kokonaan omaan arvoonsa.


Hyvä PNu. Ylle lainattu kirjoittamasi osoittaa, ettei sinulla ole pitäviä argumentteja. Sen vuoksi sinun täytyy ryhtyä moittimaan minua henkilökohtaisesti, jotta sillä perusteella voisi kaiken kirjoittamani asettaa kyseenalaiseksi.

Minä en hauku sinua henkilönä, koska en tunne sinua. Sen sijaan voin kernaasti kehua sinua ahkeruudesta penkoa lähteitä ja etsiä tietoja omien näkemystesi tueksi.

Mutta sinun kanssasi on mahdotonta keskustella asioista älyllisesti, koska olet epäjohdonmukainen ja perustelet ajatuksiasi asioilla, jotka eivät ole vertailukelpoisia, yhteismitallisia tai liity muuten toisiinsa. Paitsi näennäisesti, kun kirjoitat niin kuin asiat olisivat vertailukelpoisia tai toisiinsa liittyviä. Ja kohta sitten todistelet väitteitäsi sillä, että olet jo aikaisemmin väittänyt itse jotain.

Tarkoitan edellä sanotulla vastaavaa tilannetta, kuin jos minä ensin kirjoittaisin, että vesi jäätyy kun se laitetaan sähköliedelle ja kytketään virta levylle, jolle vesi asetettiin. Seuraavaksi väittäisin, että keittiössä on aina kylmä, koska siellä on aina jäätä. Kun sitten joku vastaisi siihen, ettei keittiössä ole kylmä, koska siellä ei edes ole jäätä, minä yrittäisin kumota tuon kirjoittamalla, että johan aikaisemmin olen sanonut, että liedellä vesi jäätyy, joten totta kai keittiössä on jäätä ja kylmä.

Parissa viimeksi kirjoittamassasi viestissä käytät edellä luonnehtimiani taktiikoita. Vertailet sekaisin teoriaa ja käytännön vetureita ja heittelet numeroarvoja, joilla enimmäkseen ei ole mitään arvoa sen vuoksi, ettet kiinnitä niitä mihinkään toiseen arvoon, johon niitä voisi verrata.

Höyryveturi ja dieselveturi toimivat eri tavalla. Vieläpä erilaiset dieselveturitkin toimivat eri tavalla, eli onko niiden voimansiirto mekaaninen, hydraulinen vai sähköinen. Tarkkaan ottaen on olemassa erilaisia höyryvetureitakin (eri kattilarakenteet, erilaiset koneistot ja vielä höyrysähköveturikin), mutta olen huomannut, että et ole tarkoittanut kuin vain mäntähöyrykoneveturia, jossa höyrykone käyttää suoraan vetoakseleita.

Tunnen noiden kaikkien tekniikan ja toimintaperiaatteen sekä sen, mitä käytännön toteutukset vaikuttavat teoreettiseen toimintaan. Tiedän, että höyry kuristuu koneen solissa (taisin siitä mainitakin), ja tiedän senkin, että ratamoottorina käytettyjen sähkömoottoreidenkin ominaisuudet riippuvat kierrosnopeudesta, jännitteestä ja virrasta epälineaarisesti, vaikka teoriassa niin ei olisikaan.

Mutta insinöörinä tiedän myös sen, että suunniteltaessa käytännön koneita ne tehdään aina niin, että kone toimii riittävän tarkasti teoreettisen koneen mukaisesti niissä olosuhteissa, joihin konetta suunnitellaan. Sen sijaan sinun argumentointisi esim. tässä Härmänmäen tapauksessa perustuu siihen, että höyryveturi olisi siellä suorituskykynsä äärirajoilla tai pikemminkin suorituskykynsä ulkopuolella. Eli suomeksi sanottuna, sinne olisi laitettu nousujyrkkyyteen ja junapainoon nähden liian pieni höyryveturi, ja sen perusteella kaikki mahdolliset höyryveturit ovat kelvottomia.

Sen sijaan dieselveturin väität kelpaavan kaikkeen, koska tässäkin mäessä olisi käytössä sellainen veturi, että se olisi mitoitettu selviämään mäestä nopeutta laskematta.

Vaan mitä Niklas Savinsaaren kuvassa nähdään: 3 x Dr16 ja 2 x Dv12. Siinähän toteutuu kaikki se, millä perusteella väität höyryvetureita kelvottomiksi, mutta miksi veturit ovatkin dieseleitä? 5 dieseleveturia ja kaksi miehistöä tarvitaan hoitamaan tilanne, jonka yksi raskas höyryveturi ja yksi miehistö olisi hoitanut mennen tullen! Garrat-tyyppinen höyryveturi voi myös käyttää kaiken oman painonsa kitkapainoksi kuten dieselitkin. Ja erityisesti Garrat-malliseen veturiin on helppo tehdä niin suuri kattila, että siitä riittää höyryä pitkäänkin mäkeen - vaikka arinan ja tulipesän mitoitus ei vastaakaan teholtaan sitä "hetkellistä" tehoa, joka mäen nousussa koneistosta otetaan.

Ei höyryvetureista ole luovuttu siksi, että mäntähöyrykone on kelvoton laite junan vetämiseen ja dieselmoottorilla varustettu veturi sen sijaan on ylivoimainen kaikilta junan vetämiseen liittyviltä ominaisuuksiltaan. Eikä höyryvetureista ole luovuttu senkään vuoksi, että niiden työolot ovat AINA ja VÄLTTÄMÄTTÄ 1930-luvun tasolla, ja KAIKKI dieselveturit ovat ilmastoituja ja servo-ohjattuja sekä varustettu runkoon nähden jousitetulla ohjaamolla ja Recaron kuljettajanistuimella. Tällaisia perusteita yrität selittää sotkemalla teorioita ja käytännön ratkaisuja, eri aikakausien suunnitteluperiaatteita ja -käytäntöjä. Kun haluat todistaa, että dieselveturi on höyryveturia parempi sen vuoksi, kun dieselveturi on keksitty myöhemmin.

Höyryveturilla on lukuisia teknisiä ylivoimaisuuksia verrattuna dieselveturiin - riippuen tietenkin molempien rakenneratkaisuista. Mutta eri polttoaineiden maailmanmarkkinahinta on se syy, miksi sähköistämättömillä radoilla nykyään käytetään dieselmoottorilla varustettuja vetureita, vaikka joissain tilanteissa ja ominaisuuksissa höyryveturi olisikin parempi.

Ja täsmälleen samasta syystä käytetään sähkövetureita, kun vaan liikennettä on kylliksi jotta rata kannattaa sähköistää.

Ja ehkäpä kiusaksesi voin todeta, että sähkövedon kanssa onkin sitten palattu höyryveturiin. Koska suuri osa sähköstä tuotetaan höyryvoimalaitoksissa, joiden polttoaineena on joko kivihiili tai uraani. Junan vetämisen kannalta sähköveturi on dieselmoottorilla toimivaa veturia parempi sikäli, että sähköveturi tarjoaa höyryveturille tyypillisiä ominaisuuksia. Teoriassa tasaisen vetovoimakäyrän ja höyrykattilan tarjoaman mahdolisuuden käyttää hetkellisesti tehoa sen maksimivetovoiman saavuttamiseksi myös suurella nopeudella.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hieman asiaan liittyen, vielä 21. vuosisadalla kehitellään uutta höyryveturia.


Mielenkiintoinen juttu. Olen samaa mieltä, että perinteistä höyryveturia olisi toki voinut kehittää edelleen myös. Olen joskus lukenut, että viittaamassasi sivustossakin mainittu ranskalainen veturi-insinööri Chapelon olisi suunnitellut uusimpiin ranskalaisiin höyryvetureihin parannuksia, joiden todettiin käytännössä tehneen mäntähöyryveturista yhtä taloudellisen kuin aikansa dieselit.

Mutta ihmiset ovat yleensä enemmän innostuneita uudesta tekniikasta ja sen kehittämisestä. Ja diesel- tai sähköveturi ovat käytön kannalta käytännöllisempiä. Sähkötekniikan ansiosta kiinteän polttoaineen käyttö voimalaitoksessa on helpompaa ja tehokkaampaa, joten kiinteän polttoaineen hintaedun hyöydntäminen kannattaa pikemmin sähkövedon kuin höyryveturin muodossa.




> Pakko kuitenkin myöntää, että PNun ja Anteron keskustelu jäi puutteellisten pohjatietojeni vuoksi hieman vajaaksi, ranskalaisilla viivoilla esitetty yhteenveto Anteron "luennosta" selkiyttäisi pakkaa.


Jos viitsit kirjoittaa joukon kysymyksiä, minulle on helpompi vastata niihin, kuin kirjoittaa yhteenveto yrittäen arvata, mitä siihen haluaisit.




> Jos höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora, eikö sellaisia kannattaisi sitten tilata vetämään Vartiuksen malmijunia, jotka joutuvat nykyään työskentelemään täysillä Härmänmäessä?


Asiallinen vastaus tähän kysymykseen saadaan siten, että Härmänmäen pituuden ja kaltevuuden perusteella voisi suunnitella, minkälainen olisi oltava ominaisuuksiltaan tuosta mäestä selviävä höyry- tai dieselveturi. Siinä laskelmassa otetaan huomioon myös junan paino ja pituus sekä mäen ylittämiseen haluttu nopeus.

Mäntähöyrykonella varustetun veturin etuna olisi, että suurella täytöksellä saataisiin liikkeellelähdössä käytettävä vetovoima eli vetovoima, jota rajoittaa vetävien pyörien akselipaino. Tietenkin menetettäisiin hyötysuhdetta ja kattilan koko olisi mitoitettava sen mukaan, että sieltä riittää höyryä siksi ajaksi kun täydellä täytöksellä vedettäisiin. Arvelen, ettei tämä olisi kovin vaikeata toteuttaa käytännössä, ja kohtuullisella mitoituksella päästäisiin ainakin lähelle asetettua tavoiteratkaisua. Kyse olisi kokonaisuutena mäkiselle radalle suunnitellusta höyryveturista, jossa tähän suuren nopeuden suuren vetovoiman aikaansaamiseen olisi kiinnitetty huomiota myös lukuisissa yksityiskohdissa. Kuten höyrykoneen höyrykanavien mitoituksessa, kattilan vedenkorkeuden vaihteluvälissä ja vedensyötön tehossa.

Dieselveturilla ei ole veturikattilan tapaista tehoreserviä, vaan korkean vetovoiman pitäminen suurella nopeudella edellyttää liikkeellelähdön ja tasaisella ajon kannalta moninkertaista eli ehkä 4-5 -kertaista moottoritehoa. Veturi olisi siten varustettava yhtä paljon suuremmalla moottorilla. On olemassa keinoja, joilla dieselmoottorista voidaan ottaa hetkellisesti "ylitehoa", mutta niillä keinoin ei voida moninkertaistaa kierrosnopeutta tai vääntömomenttia. Dieselsähköisen veturin generaattori ja ajomoottorit luultavasti kävisivät sellaisenaan, sillä ovathan ne mitoitetut maksimivetovoiman mukaiselle virralle. Molempien jäähdytystä ehkä kuitenkin olisi tehostettava, jotta ne kestäisivät huipputeholla käyttämistä mäen pituuden ajan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä voisi vielä ottaa esiin Mikko Ivalon teoksen Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito ja sieltä osan Veturi työkoneena. Sivuilla 565 ja 566 (vuoden 1945 painos) on esimerkkikuvia höyryvetureiden vetovoimakäyristä ja nehän eivät todellakaan ole mitään vaakasuoria viivoja....


Olen Ivaloni lukenut jo 1960-luvulla.

Hv1 on suunniteltu 1900-luvun ensimmäisellä vuosikymmenellä keveiden junien nopeaksi veturiksi eli henkilöpikajunien veturiksi. Sillä ei tavoiteltu maksimaalista vetovoimaa raskaille junille jyrkissä mäissä. Tavoillesi uskollisena kumminkin vertailet sitä 50 vuotta myöhemmin suunniteltuun yleiskäyttöiseen dieselveturiin tuomitaksesi sillä perusteella höyryveturit yleisesti.

Ehkä minun ei kannata tuhlata aikaani selvittääkseni sitä, miten nuo viittaamasi käyrät ja arvot on määritelty ja millä tavalla ne kuvaavat Hv1:n kattilan dynamiikkaa ja koneiston toimintaa eri täytöksillä ja eri nopeuksilla. Sen varmaan jo huomasit, että käyrästössä on sentään erikseen kuvaajat kivihiilelle ja haloille. Mutta mahdatko ymmärtää, miksi kuvaajat ovat erilaiset, vaikka on kyse samasta veturista, kattilasta ja koneistosta?

Mutta kuten olen sanonut, arvostan ahkeruuttasi. Sinun täytyisi vain ymmärtää oikein, mitä löytämäsi tiedonmuruset merkitsevät.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tarkkaan ottaen on olemassa erilaisia höyryvetureitakin (eri kattilarakenteet, erilaiset koneistot ja vielä höyrysähköveturikin), mutta olen huomannut, että et ole tarkoittanut kuin vain mäntähöyrykoneveturia, jossa höyrykone käyttää suoraan vetoakseleita.


VR:llä on ollut vain mäntähöyryvetureita ja dieseleillä korvattiin siksi vain niitä, joten on täysin joutavaa sivartelua yrittää sekoittaa tähän keskusteluun jotain muita. Sama pätee esim. aikaisempiin kuorma-autovertauksiisikin, koska dieselveturin ja kuorma-auton voimansiirrot toimivat eri tavalla. Ilmeisesti tarkoituksenasi on vain sotkea keskusteluun mahdollisimman paljon epäolennaisuuksia, jotta perusväitteittesi täydellinen virheellisyys ei näkyisi niin räikeästi.




> 5 dieseleveturia ja kaksi miehistöä tarvitaan hoitamaan tilanne, jonka yksi raskas höyryveturi ja yksi miehistö olisi hoitanut mennen tullen! Garrat-tyyppinen höyryveturi voi myös käyttää kaiken oman painonsa kitkapainoksi kuten dieselitkin.


Tuolla linkissä kerrotaan eräänkin näistä Garratt-vetureista kehittävän huimat 265 kN. Yhden Dr16-veturin vetovoima on 270 kN ja 3*Dr16 + 2*Dv12 kehittävät yhteensä 1210 kN. 1210 kN vaatii höyryveturille tyypillisellä kitkakertoimella (0,2-0,25) 500-600 tonnin kitkapainon eli veturi olisi vähintään kahden Big Boy:n kokoinen. Mikähän järki sellaisenkin veturin rakentamisessa olisi ja vielä Suomen olosuhteissa paria malmijunaa varten?

----------


## PNu

> Hv1 on suunniteltu 1900-luvun ensimmäisellä vuosikymmenellä keveiden junien nopeaksi veturiksi eli henkilöpikajunien veturiksi.


Siksipä esitinkin Dv12-veturin vetovoimat molemmilla aluevaihteilla. Pikajunakäytössä Hv1-veturia voi siis verrata Dv12-veturin M-vaihteella saavutettaviin vetovoimiin.

Tosin veturille ei suinkaan ole eduksi, jos se soveltuu vain tietyn tyyppiseen liikenteeseen, kuten höyryvetureiden kohdalla asia on. Dieselvetureiden suurempi työsaavutus johtuukin osittain siitä, että ne voivat vetää yhtä hyvin matkustaja- kuin tavarajuniakin ja siksi veturikerrot voidaan tehdä tehokkaammiksi.  




> Sillä ei tavoiteltu maksimaalista vetovoimaa raskaille junille jyrkissä mäissä. Tavoillesi uskollisena kumminkin vertailet sitä 50 vuotta myöhemmin suunniteltuun yleiskäyttöiseen dieselveturiin tuomitaksesi sillä perusteella höyryveturit yleisesti.


Vertailu on mielestäni täysin perusteltua, koska Dv12-sarjalla korvattiin mm. juuri Hv-sarjan vetureita. Tästä nähdään miksi uuteen vetovoimaan kannatti siirtyä.

Toisaalta 50-luvulla VR:lle rakennetut Hr1-veturitkaan eivät teknisesti eronneet mitenkään ratkaisevasti Hv1-sarjasta, vaikka ne tehtiin melkein samoihin aikoihin ensimmäisten dieselvetureiden kanssa. Hv1:tä suurempia ne toki olivat. Hr1-sarjaa voisikin sitten vertailla vaikkapa Dr12-veturin kanssa.

Mistään höyryvetureiden tuomitsemisesta tässä ei ole kysymys (Miten asiaa voi edes ajatella noin tunnepitoisesti?). Edellähän jo sanoin, että Hv1 oli uutena erinomainen mutta aina aikansa kutakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä moitin sinua sen takia, että levität täällä virheellistä tietoa, joka on suuri karhunpalvelus kaikille tätä palstaa lukeville. Ultrix oli tuolla edellä jo käsittänyt asian aivan väärin kirjoituksesi takia eikä varmasti ole ainoa. Antaisin tämän täysin anteeksi, jos se perustuisi siihen, ettet oikeasti tunne näitä asioita. Koska kuitenkin esiinnyt täällä asiantuntijana, insinöörinä ja konsulttina niin tulkitsen sinun kyllä tietävän asioiden todellisenkin laidan eli levität virheellistä tietoa ilmeisesti tarkoituksella. Kun tämä ei ole edes ensimmäinen kerta, vaan kirjoituksissasi tuntuu olevan päivänvaloa kestämättömiä asioita jatkuvasti niin näihin ei aina jaksa vastata ylitsevuotavan ystävällisesti.


Ymmärrät varmaan, että edellä kirjoittamasi täyttä eräitä rikokseksi Suomen laissa määriteltyjä tunnusmerkkejä. Sinähän herjaat minua julkisesti.

Se, että et itse ymmärrä ehkä tekniikasta kylliksi tai sitten et ymmärrä mitä kirjoitan ei tarkoita sitä, että kirjoitan väärin. Kerta toisensa jälkeen oion kärsivällisesti selityksiäsi, mutta aina palaat samoihin tai vastaavanlaisiin väitteisiin. Omien näkemystesi toistaminen ei tee niistä totuutta.




> VR:llä on ollut vain mäntähöyryvetureita ja dieseleillä korvattiin siksi vain niitä...


Jaaha, että nyt ei olekaan enää kyse höyry- ja dieselveturin vertailusta ylipäätänsä, vaan ainoastaan Suomessa olleista yksilöistä? Sinä muutat keskustelun rajaustakin mielesi mukaan kun et pärjää muuten. Suomessa muuten on ollut myös mekaanisella vaihteistolla varustettuja dieselvetureita, joten on täysin perustetua mainita kuorma-autot, jotka ovat myös mekaanisella vaihteistolla varustettuja dieselvetureita, tosin toimivat kumipyörillä.




> Tuolla linkissä kerrotaan eräänkin näistä Garratt-vetureista kehittävän huimat 265 kN. Yhden Dr16-veturin vetovoima on 270 kN ja 3*Dr16 + 2*Dv12 kehittävät yhteensä 1210 kN....


Kuten ennenkin, poimit jonkin esimerkin joka sopii väittämiisi. Sitten yleistät sen tarkoittamaan kaikkea. Ja kun löytyy toinen esimerkki, joka ei tue sinun väitettäsi, rajaatkin yhtäkkiä keskustelun siten, ettei se ikävä esimerkki nyt tulekaan kyseeseen.

Tässä tapauksessa ehdotat itse, että Suomeen pitäisi hankkia pari BigBoyn kokoista höyryveturia Lapin malmijuniin sähköiseteylle rataosalle (Savinsaaren kuvassa näkyy selvästi sähkölanka). Ja moitit minua tuosta omasta ehdotuksestasi.

Jos et kykene asialliseen keskusteluun ja argumentointiin vaan herjaukseen, en välitä tätä kanssasi jatkaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ymmärrät varmaan, että edellä kirjoittamasi täyttä eräitä rikokseksi Suomen laissa määriteltyjä tunnusmerkkejä. Sinähän herjaat minua julkisesti.


No jaa. Sinähän olet tämän keskustelun aikana väittänyt monta kertaa etten minä ymmärrä mistään mitään. Mielestäni minä kirjoitan tässä melkoisesti ystävällisempään sävyyn.

En kyllä tiedä miksi sinun kanssasi nämä keskustelut menevät aina tähän. Se nyt vaan on faktaa ettei höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä ole tasainen. Miksi tätä asiaa ei saisi sanoa ääneen?




> Se, että et itse ymmärrä ehkä tekniikasta kylliksi tai sitten et ymmärrä mitä kirjoitan ei tarkoita sitä, että kirjoitan väärin. Kerta toisensa jälkeen oion kärsivällisesti selityksiäsi, mutta aina palaat samoihin tai vastaavanlaisiin väitteisiin. Omien näkemystesi toistaminen ei tee niistä totuutta.


Nämä ajatukset eivät ole minun omiani vaan ne voi tarkistaa esimerkiksi tuosta kirjasta Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito. Toki teoriassa on tietysti mahdollista, että tuo kirjakin on väärässä ja sinä olet oikeassa. Silloin kuitenkin haluaisin, että esität siitä kunnolliset todisteet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En kyllä tiedä miksi sinun kanssasi nämä keskustelut menevät aina tähän. Se nyt vaan on faktaa ettei höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä ole tasainen. Miksi tätä asiaa ei saisi sanoa ääneen?


Kerran vielä:

Mäntähöyrykone toimii sylinteriin johdetun höyryn paineella. Kattilasta virtaa sylinteriin höyryä, jonka paine on koko ajan sama, koska sylinterin tilavuus on pieni verrattuna kattilan tilavuuteen, ja kattilan vedestä kiehuu lisää höyryä sitä mukaa kun sylinterin tilavuus kasvaa männän liikkuessa.

Höyryn paine aiheuttaa mäntään voiman, joka on paineen ja männän pinta-alan tulo. Tämä voima välittyy veturin vetopyörän kehälle kiertokankimekanismin välityksellä. Vetopyörän pyöriminen ja siten veturin nopeus eivät vaikuta höyryn paineeseen, joten veturin nopeus ei vaikuta mäntään kohdisuvaan voimaan. Siten tämän voiman vetopyörän kehälle aiheuttama voima ei myöskään muutu veturin nopeuden muuttuessa.

Veturin vetovoima on siis vakio nopeuden kasvaessa. Kun nopeus kasvaa, myös veturin teho kasvaa, koska teho on voiman ja nopeuden tulo.

Tämä on perusfysiikkaa, opetetaan kai suunnilleen 11-13 vuotiaille peruskoulussa. Mitä ihmeen vastaan väittämistä ja herjaamista tähän tarvitaan?

Käytännön mäntähöyrykone ei ole teoreettinen höyrykone. Käytännön koneessa on kitkahäviöitä ja höyryn kuristumista, kun männän liikenopeus kasvaa eli myös veturin nopeus kasvaa. Mutta sitten puhutaan jo teorian soveltamisesta, jossa vaikuttavat monet ihmisen tekemät fysikaalista toimintaa rajoittavat asiat. Mutta se ei muuta perusfysiikkaa. Ja ne valinnat voi tehdä myös siten, että tuo perusfysiikan mukainen teoreettinen höyrykone toimii halutulla tarkkuudella teorian mukaan haluuttuun nopeuteen asti. Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan ihmisen tekemistä valinnoista.

On eri asia puhua yksittäisistä veturimalleista kuin vertailla vetureissa käytettyjä tekniikoita. Kun sanon, että (mäntähöyrykoneella varustetun) höyryveturin vetovoima on vakio nopeudesta riippumatta, en puhu Hv1:stä, Tr1:stä, Hr1:stä jne. sekä siitä, miten niitä käytetään ja mitkä niiden suoritusarvot eri käyttötilanteissa ja säätöasennoissa ovat. Vaan kirjoitan höyryveturin toiminnasta periaatteessa. Sama koskee dieselsähköistä veturia. Perustekniikoiden soveltamisesta kirjoitin vastaukensa Ultrixille.

En mainitse tässä lähteitä, kirjastosta löytyy fysiikan perusteiden oppikirjoja riittämiin.




> Nämä ajatukset eivät ole minun omiani vaan ne voi tarkistaa esimerkiksi tuosta kirjasta Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito. Toki teoriassa on tietysti mahdollista, että tuo kirjakin on väärässä ja sinä olet oikeassa. Silloin kuitenkin haluaisin, että esität siitä kunnolliset todisteet.


Mikko Ivalo on (tai oli) pätevä insinööri, jonka kirjassa on lukuisia virheitä, mutta ei mitään, mikä muuttaisi fysiikkaa. Et näytä ymmärtäneen kaikkia Ivalon graafeja ja lukuja, mutta en katso velvollisuudekseni ryhtyä niitä tässä selvittämään. Tällä en tarkoita sitä, ettet kykenisi niitä ymmärtämään. Pikemminkin uskon, että asiasta kiinnosteuneena varmasti ne ymmärrät. Mutta oivaltaminen ottaa aikansa. On se ottanut minultakin ja monen asian kanssa.

Kaikella ystävyydellä,
Antero

----------


## petteri

Etteköhän te höyryä aidasta ja aidanseipäästä.

Toinen (PNu ja Ivalo) puhuu ilmeisesti vetovoimasta käsitteenä.

F(vetovoima) = F(veturin vetopyöriin tuottama voima) - F(liikevastukset) - F(häviöt).

Tuo suure pienenee nopeuden funktiona. Se aiheuttaa junan kiihtyvyyden a = F(vetovoima) / m (junan massa). Jos se ei käytännössä pienenisi nopeuden funktiona nollaan, junaa voitaisiin teoriassa kiihdyttää äärettömään nopeuteen.

Antero puhuu taas käsitteestä F(veturin vetopyöriin tuottama voima) eli vääntömomentti, joka on ideaalisella höyryveturilla suunnilleen vakio nopeudesta riippumatta, kun juna liikkuu ja veturia ajetaan täysillä.

----------


## PNu

> Käytännön mäntähöyrykone ei ole teoreettinen höyrykone. Käytännön koneessa on kitkahäviöitä ja höyryn kuristumista, kun männän liikenopeus kasvaa eli myös veturin nopeus kasvaa. Mutta sitten puhutaan jo teorian soveltamisesta, jossa vaikuttavat monet ihmisen tekemät fysikaalista toimintaa rajoittavat asiat. Mutta se ei muuta perusfysiikkaa.


Kyllähän minä olen koko ajan ymmärtänyt sinun puhuvan teoreettisesta höyryveturista ja siltä osin väitteesi toki päteekin. Moitteeni kohdistuu siihen, että et tuolla aikaisemmin ole tehnyt selväksi käsitteleväsi nimenomaan vain teoreettista tilannetta. Siten on suuri vaara, että osa lukijoista ymmärtää oikean höyryveturin toimivan samalla tavalla, vaikka käytäntö on tässä suhteessa aivan eri asia kuin teoria. Näitä väärinkäsityksiä näyttää edellä jo syntyneenkin. Vetureiden suorituskyvystä tuntuu yleisesti liikkuvan niin paljon virhekäsityksiä, että asioiden tämän kaltaista hämmentämistä ei todellakaan kaivattaisi lisää.




> Mikko Ivalo on (tai oli) pätevä insinööri, jonka kirjassa on lukuisia virheitä, mutta ei mitään, mikä muuttaisi fysiikkaa.


Tiedän itsekin kirjan yksityiskohdista virheitä. Täysin virheetön noin 600-sivuinen kirja taitaisikin olla aika kova tulos. Silti perusasiat kirjassa ovat kohdallaan. Virheellinen junapainomerkintä yms. ovat sittenkin sivuseikkoja.




> Kaikella ystävyydellä,


Kiitos samoin. Poistin nyt edeltä kohdan, josta pahoitit mielesi, koska en suinkaan halunnut loukata. Saat sitten vapaasti päättää, näkyykö se jatkossa tuolla lainauksessasi. Minä en kirjoituksien muokkaamista missään tapauksessa vaadi.

----------


## PNu

> Antero puhuu taas käsitteestä F(veturin vetopyöriin tuottama voima) eli vääntömomentti, joka on ideaalisella höyryveturilla suunnilleen vakio nopeudesta riippumatta, kun juna liikkuu ja veturia ajetaan täysillä.


Kyllä me molemmat puhumme veturin vetopyörille kehittämästä voimasta. Ero on siinä, että minä ja Ivalo käsittelemme asiaa oikean höyryveturin kannalta. Antero taas teoreettista mallia, jossa kattilan höyryntuottokyky, höyryn kuristuminen ja laakerivastukset eivät aiheuta rajoitteita.

----------


## vompatti

> Eivät turhat ohjaamot ja moniajolaitteet mitään ilmaisia ole. Amerikkalaiset tekivätkin ohjaamottomia dieseleitä.


Tämän saattaa joku ymmärtää niin, että yhdysvaltalaisessa ohjaamottomassa dieselveturissa (_B-unit_ eli _booster_ tai _cabless_) ei olisi moninajolaitteita. Tarkennetaan nyt, että Yhdysvalloissa lähes jokaisessa dieselveturissa on moninajolaitteet. Muutoinhan ohjaamotonta veturia ei voisi käyttää vetämiseen lainkaan! Neuvostoliittolaisissa moniosaisissa vetureissa (esim. 2M62 ja 3M62) ei ole moninajolaitteita ja ohjaamot ovat vain veturiryhmän päissä.




> Jos höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on suora, eikö sellaisia kannattaisi sitten tilata vetämään Vartiuksen malmijunia?


Ei. Hyöty tuollaisesta olisi vain, että Härmänmäki voitaisiin ajaa suurimmalla sallitulla nopeudella ylös. Malmijunille on aivan sama, nopeutuvatko ne muutaman minuutin vai eivät. Nykyiset sähköveturikolmikot ovat riittävän tehokkaita, jotta malmijunat voitaisiin ajaa täyttä vauhtia mäki ylös. Valitettavasti kolmella Sr2-veturilla on jokin tehorajoitus, joten vauhtia pitää hiljentää.




> F(veturin vetopyöriin tuottama voima) on ideaalisella höyryveturilla suunnilleen vakio nopeudesta riippumatta, kun juna liikkuu ja veturia ajetaan täysillä.


Eikö tuo vetovoima ole kaikilla ideaalisilla vetureilla (toimintaperiaatteesta riippumatta) vakio? Ideaalisella veturilla hyvä arvo tuolle vakiolle olisi ääretön.

Uusia höyryvetureita valmistaa myös DLM.

----------


## PNu

> Hyöty tuollaisesta olisi vain, että Härmänmäki voitaisiin ajaa suurimmalla sallitulla nopeudella ylös.


Jos suurimman sallitun nopeuden ylläpitämiseksi tarvitaan kolme 8300 hv:n Sr2-veturia niin tehovaatimus olisi siis lähes 25000 hv. Eihän mikään oikea höyryveturi kehitä likimainkaan tämän kaltaisia lukemia. Esim. Tr1-sarjassa vetopyörille saatava maksimiteho lienee jotain 1400 hv:n luokkaa eli niitä tarvittaisiin malmijunan keulille ehkä 17-18 kpl, jos suurinta sallittua nopeutta haluttaisiin ylläpitää nousussakin.

----------


## PNu

> Ymmärrät varmaan, että edellä kirjoittamasi täyttä eräitä rikokseksi Suomen laissa määriteltyjä tunnusmerkkejä. Sinähän herjaat minua julkisesti.


Tarkistin vielä tämän. Herjaaminen tarkoittaa, että väittää perättömästi toisen syyllistyneen rikokseen tai vastaavaan muuhun halveksittavaan tekoon. Minä olen väittänyt sinun ainoastaan esittäneen väärää tietoa tässä ryhmässä, joka ei ole rikos eikä edes foorumin säännöissä kiellettyä. 

Lisäksi väitteeni ei ole perätön vaan totta. Edellä esitit höyryveturin vetovoimakäyristä sekä kitkavoimista tietoa, joka ei päde oikeaan höyryveturiin, joten oli väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi vain perusteltua korjata väitteet painokkaasti. Silti olen aidosti pahoillani, koska tulin näköjään loukanneeksi sinua. Yritän jatkossa pidättäytyä kommentoimasta kirjoituksiasi niin jää ainakin kaikille hyvä mieli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi väitteeni ei ole perätön vaan totta. Edellä esitit höyryveturin vetovoimakäyristä sekä kitkavoimista tietoa, joka ei päde oikeaan höyryveturiin, joten oli väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi vain perusteltua korjata väitteet painokkaasti.


Höyrykoneen ja höyryveturin suunnittelu on sen verran mutkikas juttu, etten ryhdy tässä foorumilla pitämään asiasta edes peruskurssia. Mutta kun ongelma näyttää nyt olevan siinä, että väität minun valehtelevan kun selvitän höyryveturin teoreettisia ominaisuuksia, niin yritän nyt vielä selittää yksinkertaisesti jotain siitä, miten lähelle teoreettista konetta oikea (mäntä)höyryveturi voidaan tehdä.

Käytännön suunnittelun lähtökohtana on aina veturille asetettava suorituskyky. Suorituskyky koostuu monista seikoista, joita ovat mm. miten raskaan junan veturi saa liikkeelle (vetovoima voittaa seisovan kitkan), minkälaista nopeutta veturi pystyy pitämään junan kanssa jatkuvasti ja minkälaisista nousuista veturin on selvittävä.

Tuo viimeinen on mutkikkaampi juttu, koska siihen vaatimukseen liittyvät ehdot siitä, millä nopeudella, millä junapainolla ja miten pitkällä nousulla vaatimus on voimassa.

Suunnittelijan kannalta tehtävä on oikeastaan siinä, miten suuriin vaatimuksiin saakka höyryveturin halutaan toimivan teoreettisen veturin tavoin. Eli suunnittelija ratkaisee periaatteessa sen, mihin nopeuteen saakka ja kuinka pitkän ajan veturin halutaan toimivan teoreettisen veturin tavoin ja vasta sitten tulevat vastaan käytännön rajoitukset höyryn kuristumisesta (sylinteriin ei saada enää kattilan höyrynpainetta, vetovoima alkaa laskea) ja kattilan höyrynantokyvystä (kattilan valmis höyry loppuu eikä kattila kykene keittämään kyllin nopeasti enää lisää höyryä, kattilan tehonantokyky alkaa laskea).

Kuten Ivalokin kirjoittaa, höyryveturin maksimaalinen vetovoima (ja teho) on saavutettavissa taloudellisuuden kustannuksella. Mutta liikennetalouden kannalta mahdollisuus hetkelliseen (esim. muutaman minuutin) epätaloudelliseen huipputehoon voi olla hyvinkin perusteltua. Esimerkiksi juuri mäkien vuoksi. On halvempaa ottaa mäessä irti yhdestä höyryveturista kahden tai kolmen veturin jatkuvaa vetovoimaa vastaava vetovoima (ja hetkellinen teho), vaikka hyötysuhde eli polttoaineen kulutus tuon "pyrähdyksen" aikana vastaisi esim. kuuden veturin polttoaineen kulustusta tilanteessa, jossa veturia käytetään taloudellisella tavalla.

Dieselsähköveturin ja mäntähöyryveturin teoreettinen ja käytännöllinen ero on siinä, että dieselsähköveturissa ei ole edes teoreettista mahdollisuutta vakiovetovoimaan, koska dieselmoottorin vääntömomentti ei edes teoriassa ole vakio eri kierrosnopeuksilla. Ainoa keino hetkellisenkään vetovoiman ylityksen järjestämiseksi on käyttää monta veturia. Aina ei kuitenkaan tehdä sitäkään, vaan tingitään mieluummin vaatimuksista. Eli ajetaan se mäki niin hiljaa, että dieselin vetovoima saadaan nousemaan kyllin suureksi mäestä selviämiseksi. Kuten tuli jo Vompatin viestissä todetuksi.

Tietenkin on teoriassa mahdollista tehdä niin isolla dieselmoottorilla varustettu veturi, että sen teho vastaa useata veturia, jolloin siihen mäkeen saadaan suuri vetovoima (ja teho) siksi hetkeksi kuin mäen nousu kestää. Silloin päädytään taloudellisuudessa höyryvetruin kanssa vastakkaiseen tilanteeseen. Eli dieselveturia käytetään muualla kuin siinä mäessä (siis suurin osa ajasta) hyvin pienellä moottoriteholla, jolloin moottori ei enää toimi taloudellisesti. Lisäksi itse veturista tulee tavattoman kallis.

Dieselveturi olisi siis suurimman osan ajastaan epätaloudellinen ja vain mäessä taloudellinen. Höyryveturi olisi suurimman osan ajastaan taloudellinen ja vain mäessä epätaloudellinen.




> Jos suurimman sallitun nopeuden ylläpitämiseksi tarvitaan kolme 8300 hv:n Sr2-veturia niin tehovaatimus olisi siis lähes 25000 hv. Eihän mikään oikea höyryveturi kehitä likimainkaan tämän kaltaisia lukemia. Esim. Tr1-sarjassa vetopyörille saatava maksimiteho lienee jotain 1400 hv:n luokkaa eli niitä tarvittaisiin malmijunan keulille ehkä 17-18 kpl, jos suurinta sallittua nopeutta haluttaisiin ylläpitää nousussakin.


Tämä ei nyt mennyt oikein. Mäennousukyky ratkaistaa vetovoiman, ei tehon kautta. Tr1:n vetovoima on noin 160 kN, Sr2:n 300 kN. Eli yhden Sr2:n vetovoima saadaan kahdella Tr1:llä. Kun ei ole käytettävissä kuvajaa vetovoimasta nopeuden funktiona ja Tr1:n kohdalla lisäksi eri täytöksillä sekä tietoa Tr1:n kattilan dynamiikasta, ei voi sanoa, millä nopeudella ja kuinka kauan kaksi Tr1-veturia vastaa yhden Sr2:n vetovoimaa.

Ilmoittamasi Tr1:n teho on jatkuva teho eli käytännössä kattilan tulipesän ja tuliputkien sekä tulistimen yhteenlaskettu lämmönsiirtokyky. Tr1:n koneisto kykenee käyttämään kattilan hetkellistä tehoa joka on paljon suurempi, mutta sitä ei voi määritellä yhdellä luvulla, vaan se on tehon kuvaaja ajan funktiona.

En esitä väärää tietoa, enkä ole esittänyt aikaisemminkaan. On eri asia väittää, että toinen valehtelee kuin sanoa, että epäilee toisen väitteitä.

Antero

PS: Viitaamasi Ivalon käppyrät muuten kuvaavat jatkuvaa vetovoimaa ja tehoa. Se on siis eri asia kuin hetkellinen. Ja hetkellinenkin riippuu siitä, miten pitkä se hetki on.

----------


## vompatti

> Ja ehkäpä kiusaksesi voin todeta, että sähkövedon kanssa onkin sitten palattu höyryveturiin. Koska suuri osa sähköstä tuotetaan höyryvoimalaitoksissa. Sähköveturi tarjoaa höyryveturille tyypillisiä ominaisuuksia. Teoriassa tasaisen vetovoimakäyrän ja höyrykattilan tarjoaman mahdolisuuden käyttää hetkellisesti tehoa sen maksimivetovoiman saavuttamiseksi myös suurella nopeudella.


Näillä sähkön tuotantoon käytetyillä lauhdevoimalaitoksilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että sähköveturi voi käyttää hetkellisesti huomattavan paljon tehoa. Jos kaikki maamme voimalaitokset olisivat näitä höyrykoneita, ei sähkövetureillakaan saataisi suurta tehoa "vakiovetovoiman" ylläpitämiseksi. Hetkellinen tehonlisäys saadaan vesivoimalaitoksista - ei  lauhdevoimalaitoksista. Siis höyryvoimasta huolimatta sähköveturi voi käyttää hetkellisesti suurta tehoa.




> Tämä ei nyt mennyt oikein. Mäennousukyky ratkaistaa vetovoiman, ei tehon kautta.


Luitko tuon tekstin? Tämä meni täysin oikein. Jos halutaan nousta mäki suurella nopeudella, tarvitaan vetovoiman _lisäksi_ tehoa.




> Kun ei ole käytettävissä kuvajaa vetovoimasta nopeuden funktiona


Etkös sinä aiemmin väittänyt, että höyryveturilla vetovoima on vakio nopeudesta riippumatta?

----------


## PNu

OK. Käyn vielä tämän keskustelun kanssasi loppuun, koska haluat sitä jatkaa. 




> Dieselveturi olisi siis suurimman osan ajastaan epätaloudellinen ja vain mäessä taloudellinen. Höyryveturi olisi suurimman osan ajastaan taloudellinen ja vain mäessä epätaloudellinen.


Dieselveturi on kyllä taloudellisempi kaikissa tilanteissa. Kannattaa selvittää, minkälaisilla hyötysuhteilla dieselmoottori ja höyrykone toimivat.




> Tämä ei nyt mennyt oikein. Mäennousukyky ratkaistaa vetovoiman, ei tehon kautta. Tr1:n vetovoima on noin 160 kN, Sr2:n 300 kN.


On aivan totta, että 5-6 Tr1-veturia riittää varmasti ainakin hyvällä kelillä siihen, että malmijuna pääsee Härmänmäen päälle. Vompatti puhuu yllä kuitenkin tilanteesta, jossa mäki noustaan suurinta sallittua nopeutta ja minä vastasin tietysti siihen. Sr2 pystyy ylläpitämään 300 kN nopeuteen 70 km/h asti mutta Tr1 160 kN:n vetovoimaa ilmeisesti enintään nopeuteen 20 km/h saakka. Siten tarvitaan paljon enemmän kuin 5-6 Tr1-veturia, jos nopeus ei saa pudota mäessä lainkaan. 




> En esitä väärää tietoa, enkä ole esittänyt aikaisemminkaan.


Kirjoitit edellä mm. seuraavaa:




> Maksimivetovoiman ylityksestä vaan ei ole mitään hyötyä, koska maksimivetovoiman rajoittaa hankauspaino. Ja jos se on molemmilla vetureilla sama, myös niiden maksimivetovoima on sama.





> On totta, että dieselveturi vetää "sitkeämmin" pienellä nopeudella, koska dieselmoottorin teho mitoitetaan siten, että suurilla nopeuksilla teho ei enää anna veturille maksimivetovoimaa toisin kuin höyryveturi tekee.


Mielestäni lukija saa näistä aivan selvästi käsityksen, että veturin kitkavoima riippuisi pelkästä hankauspainosta ja höyryveturi antaisi maksimivetovoimansa myös suurilla nopeuksilla. Näin asia ei kuitenkaan ole. Kitkavoima riippuu suuresti myös veturin voimansiirrosta ja ohjausjärjestelmästä eli saman hankauspainon omaavien vetureiden välillä voi olla suuri ero vetokyvyssä. Höyryveturin vetovoima ei myöskään ole suurilla nopeuksilla enää lähelläkään maksimia.




> On eri asia väittää, että toinen valehtelee kuin sanoa, että epäilee toisen väitteitä.


En sanonut, että valehtelet vaan esität väärää tietoa. Käytin tätä ilmaisua tarkoituksella, koska väärää tietoa voi esittää myös vahingossa ja varmasti jokainen tänne runsaammin kirjoittava on näin joskus tehnytkin. Minä ainakin olen. Senhän tiedät vain itse, miksi esitit asiat yllä olevalla tavalla.

Tästä on joka tapauksessa tullut aivan kohtuuttoman suuri numero. Tarkoitukseni oli vain korjata asia, joka mielestäni oli esitetty virheellisesti, koska arvelin sen palvelevan foorumin lukijoiden etua. Loukata en halunnut ketään ja pyydän anteeksi jokaiselta jolle olen mielipahaa aiheuttanut. Harmittaa, että tulin edes lähteneeksi mukaan tähän keskusteluun, kun lopputulos on tämä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> OK. Käyn vielä tämän keskustelun kanssasi loppuun, koska haluat sitä jatkaa.


Eikö tämä lopu koskaan?

Luitko sen, mitä kirjoitin tänään klo 11:18? Vai etkö ollenkaan ymmärtänyt mitä siinä sanoin? Keskustelu on hyvä asia, mutta se käy turhaksi, jos joku keskustelun osallinen ei ymmärrä mitä keskustellaan vaan toistaa jatkuvasti samoja käsityksiään jotka tässä tapauksessa ovat fysiikan ja tekniikan kannalta vääriä.

Sinä väität jatkuvasti, että minä kirjoitan vääryyksiä. Mutta asia ei ole niin, vaan sinä et itse näytä ymmärtävän asioita tai sitten ymmärrät ne tahallisesti väärin sen vuoksi, ettet halua myöntää omaa mielipidettäsi dieselveturista KAIKESSA höyryveturia parempana. Kun se nyt vaan ei ole niin tämän vetovoima- ja tehoreservin osalta. Eikä se ole kiinnii siitä, ajatellaanko asiaa teoreettisesti vai käytännön sovellusten kannalta.

Myönnän sen, että minulle kuten ihmisille yleensä on ehkä vaikea kirjoittaa itselle tutuista mutkikkaistakin asioista siten, että maallikko tekstin ymmärtää. Mutta kai minun on perusteltua olettaa sinullakin olevan jonkinlaiset tekniikan ja fysiikan perustiedot, vaikka et ole esitellyt oppiarvoasi. Päättelen vain näin kirjoitustesi perusteella.




> Dieselveturi on kyllä taloudellisempi kaikissa tilanteissa. Kannattaa selvittää, minkälaisilla hyötysuhteilla dieselmoottori ja höyrykone toimivat.


Kyllä todella tiedän, minkälaisiin hyötysuhteisiin päästään mäntähöyrykoneella ja dieselmoottorilla. Niiden hyötysuhteella vaan nyt ei tämän asian kanssa ole suoranaisesti mitään tekemistä. Liikennetalous on eri asia kuin moottorin terminen hyötysuhde.




> On aivan totta, että 5-6 Tr1-veturia riittää varmasti ainakin hyvällä kelillä siihen, että malmijuna pääsee Härmänmäen päälle. Vompatti puhuu yllä kuitenkin tilanteesta, jossa mäki noustaan suurinta sallittua nopeutta ja minä vastasin tietysti siihen. Sr2 pystyy ylläpitämään 300 kN nopeuteen 70 km/h asti mutta Tr1 160 kN:n vetovoimaa ilmeisesti enintään nopeuteen 20 km/h saakka. Siten tarvitaan paljon enemmän kuin 5-6 Tr1-veturia, jos nopeus ei saa pudota mäessä lainkaan.


Sinä et tiedä, mikä on Tr1:n kattilan dynamiikka ja kuinka kauan milläkin nopeudella Tr1:n höyrykone toimii täydellä täytöksellä hankauspainon ylittävällä vetopyörän kehän vetovoimalla. En tiedä minäkään, enkä ole väittänyt siitä asiasta siksi yhtään mitään.




> Mielestäni lukija saa näistä aivan selvästi käsityksen, että veturin kitkavoima riippuisi pelkästä hankauspainosta...


Sinäkö kirjoitat fysiikan uudestaan? Väitätkö, että jokin muu asia kuin vetopyärän ja kiskon välinen voima ja niiden välillä vaikuttava kitka vaikuttaa enemmän siihen, millä vetopyörän kehällä vaikuttavalla voimalla vetopyörä alkaa luistaa kiskoon nähden?




> ...ja höyryveturi antaisi maksimivetovoimansa myös suurilla nopeuksilla. Näin asia ei kuitenkaan ole. ... Höyryveturin vetovoima ei myöskään ole suurilla nopeuksilla enää lähelläkään maksimia.


Valitan. Höyryveturin voi rakentaa niin, että höyrykoneen vetopyörän kehälle aiheuttama voima on halutun pituisen ajan suurempi kuin vetopyörän ja kiskon välisen pystyvoiman ja vetopyörän kehän ja kiskon välisen kitkan aiheuttama kiskon suuntainen voima. Myös suuremmilla nopeuksilla kuin 0 km/h. Maksimi vetokoukkuun saatava vetovoima on se voima, jolla vetopyörä alkaa luistaa. Ja kun kerran höyrykoneen aiheuttama voima voi olla suurempi, silloin mäntähöyrykoneella toimiva veturi voi saavuttaa maksimivetovoimansa myös "suurilla" nopeuksilla - niin pitkän ajan kuin kattilasta riittää höyryä.




> ...Kitkavoima riippuu suuresti myös veturin voimansiirrosta ja ohjausjärjestelmästä eli saman hankauspainon omaavien vetureiden välillä voi olla suuri ero vetokyvyssä.


En ole perehtynyt luistonestojärjestelmien hienouksiin. En myöskään kiskon ja teräspyörän väliseen syvälliseen dynamiikkaan. Tiedän hyvin, että teoreettiset arvon ja käytännön mittaustulokset eroavat toisistaan aina, ja tutkimalla voidaan selvittää, mistä erot johtuvat. Mutta ei luistoneston tekniikka ole enää mäntähöyrykoneveturin ja dieselsähköveturin periaatteiden vertailua. - Vai oletko sinä kirjoittanutkin koko ajan jostain aivan muusta asiasta kuin veturityyppien periaatteellisesta vertaamisesta?




> En sanonut, että valehtelet vaan esität väärää tietoa.


Kun väität tiedon olevan väärää, sinun pitäisi voida osoittaa se. Kun et voi, voisit lopettaa väittämästä vääräksi tietoa, jonka oikeellisuutta et ehkä ymmärrä. Yritän jatkuvasti palauttaa asiat yksinkertaiseen muotoon, jotta niiden ymmärtäminen olisi mahdollisimman helppoa. Mutta sitten taas sinulle ei kelpaa se yksinkertainen esitystapa. Jos et usko fysiikkaan, niin eihän tälle voi mitään.




> Tästä on joka tapauksessa tullut aivan kohtuuttoman suuri numero. Tarkoitukseni oli vain korjata asia, joka mielestäni oli esitetty virheellisesti, koska arvelin sen palvelevan foorumin lukijoiden etua. Loukata en halunnut ketään ja pyydän anteeksi jokaiselta jolle olen mielipahaa aiheuttanut. Harmittaa, että tulin edes lähteneeksi mukaan tähän keskusteluun, kun lopputulos on tämä.


On aivan oikein yrittää korjata asioita, jos on sitä mieltä, että ne ovat väärin. Nyt vaan asiat eivät ole olleet väärin. Ne ovat ehkä olleet epätäsmällisesti tai liian suurpiirteisesti esitetyt niin, että lukija ei ole ymmärtänyt asiaa oikein, jos ei ole ollut tarpeeksi asiantuntemusta pohjalla.

Ihmisillä voi olla ja saakin olla erilaisia mielipiteitä. Mutta tekniikka, fysiikka ja luonnontieteet eivät ole mielipiteitä. Ne ovat luonnon tosiasioita, joita ei ihminen halujensa ja toiveidensa mukaan voi muuttaa.

Mutta jotta tästä kaikesta olisi vaikka jotain hyötyä, niin kerro meille ja minullekin, mistä johtuvat mainitsemasi erot samanpainoisten (hankauspainon eli vetopyörien kiskoa vasten kohdistaman painon) vetureiden vetovoimissa. Eli miksi mittaamalla saadaan eri suuria vetovoimia, ja minkälaisissa olosuhteissa näitä on mitattu?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näillä sähkön tuotantoon käytetyillä lauhdevoimalaitoksilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että sähköveturi voi käyttää hetkellisesti huomattavan paljon tehoa. Jos kaikki maamme voimalaitokset olisivat näitä höyrykoneita, ei sähkövetureillakaan saataisi suurta tehoa "vakiovetovoiman" ylläpitämiseksi. Hetkellinen tehonlisäys saadaan vesivoimalaitoksista - ei  lauhdevoimalaitoksista. Siis höyryvoimasta huolimatta sähköveturi voi käyttää hetkellisesti suurta tehoa.


Mitähän nyt ajoit takaa? Ei tässä ole tärkeätä se, mikä on Suomen sähköntuotannon jakauma erilaisiin voimalaitostyyppeihin vaan vain se, että voimalaitoksen teho on aina niin suuri, ettei se rajoita sitä tehoa, jonka sähköveturi voi voimalaitoksen tuotannosta ottaa.

Sähköä tuotetaan maailmassa aika lailla höyryvoimaloissa eli höyryvoimaprosessilla sen eri muodoissa. Silloin kun sähköveturi käyttää höyrvoimalaitoksen tuottamaa sähköä, se on perimmältään höyryveturi. No, sähköverkossahan ei oikein erota, mistä se sähkö tulee. Mutta esimerkiksi tekemällä sopimus Helsingin energian kanssa operaattori ajaa sähköveturinsa höyryvoimalla. Tjaa, Helsingin energialla taitaa kuitenkin olla osuuksia mm. Teollisuuden voimasta ja ehkä sellaisistakin yhtiöistä, joilla on vesivoimaloita, joten meninpä pahasti harhaan...  :Sad:  Anteeksi valehteluni, mutta siitähän olen jo tunnettu.




> Luitko tuon tekstin? Tämä meni täysin oikein. Jos halutaan nousta mäki suurella nopeudella, tarvitaan vetovoiman _lisäksi_ tehoa.


Luin oikein. Tr1:n jatkuva teho PNu:n mukaan on 1400 hv. Se on kattilan teho, ei veturin koneiston teho täydellä täytöksellä ja täydellä höyryn paineella jollain nopeudella.

Mäen vetämisessä tarvitaan ensisijaisesti vetovoimaa, jota Sr2 tarjoaa 300 kN ja Tr1 160 kN. Ei puhuta vielä nopeudesta, joten teholla ei ole merkitystä. Siksi meni väärin se, että PNu jakoi 8400 hv / 1400 hv ja sanoi tarvittavan Tr1-vetureita tuon jakolaskun mukainen määrä.

Teho = voima x nopeus. Tämän perusteella: 1400 hv = noin 1000 kW, joten Tr1 antaa 160 kN vetovoiman nopeudella 6,4 m/s = 23 km/h. Sr2 käyttää tuolla nopeudella ja 300 kN:n vetovoimalla tehoa 6,4 x 300 = 1900 kW. Siis ei silloin 8400 hp joka on noin 6100 kW.

PNu kirjoitti, että Sr2 antaa maksimivetovoimansa nopeudella 70 km/h. Kirjoitin jo toisessa viestissä, että en tiedä Tr1:n ominaiskäyriä ja sitä, miten kauan kattilasta saadaan höyryä jne. Mutta oletetaan, että käännetään Tr1:n täytös maksimiin (taitaa olla 85 %) ja ajatellaan, että jonkin hetken höyryä riittää niin, että kone antaa 160 kN vetovoiman nopeudella 70 km/h. Kone antaa silloin tehoa 19,4 x 160 = 3100 kW. Siis Tr1 pystyy hetkellisesti kolminkertaistamaan tehonsa jatkuvaan tehoon nähden. Tämä on höyryveturin rakenteelle tyypillinen ominaisuus, johon dieselveturi ei pysty voimansiirron rakenteesta riippumatta.




> Etkös sinä aiemmin väittänyt, että höyryveturilla vetovoima on vakio nopeudesta riippumatta?


Joo, niin tein ja niin on periaatteessa ja tietyissä rajoissa käytännössä.

Teoriassa siksi, että mäntään vaikuttaa sama paine koneen kiertäessä kuin sen ollessa paikallaankin. Käytännössä siksi, että höyrykoneen aiheuttama vetovoima pyörän kehällä ylittää yleensä kitkapainon aiheuttaman voiman. Mutta tietyssä rajassa käytännössä siksi, että kattilan höyrynantokyky mitoitetaan aina pienemmälle nopeudelle kuin veturin suurimmalle sallitulle nopeudelle. Koska sitä maksimivetovoimaa tarvitaan liikkeellelähdössä ja mäissä. Mäissä voidaan ajaa hiljempaa kuin maksiminopeutta, kuten itsekin aivan oikein kirjoitit.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Mutta oletetaan, että käännetään Tr1:n täytös maksimiin (taitaa olla 85 %) ja ajatellaan, että jonkin hetken höyryä riittää niin, että kone antaa 160 kN vetovoiman nopeudella 70 km/h. Kone antaa silloin tehoa 19,4 x 160 = 3100 kW. Siis Tr1 pystyy hetkellisesti kolminkertaistamaan tehonsa jatkuvaan tehoon nähden.


Ja jos näin tehdään niin siinä on todennäköisesti kysymys vain sekunneista, kun kattilapaine putoaa niin alas, että vetovoima kuitenkin heikkenee. Sillä ei siis ajeta mitään kilometrien nousuosuuksia. Lisäksi tässäkin unohdetaan tehohäviöiden osuus nopeuden kasvaessa. Niiden täytyy olla melkoiset, jos täydellä täytöksellä ajetaan 70 km/h, vaikka en tähän toki mitään kaavaa pystykään heittämään. Ilmoitetut vetovoimien maksimiarvot saavutetaan vain melko pienillä nopeuksilla, kun häviöt ovat vielä kohtuulliset.

----------


## vompatti

> Mitähän nyt ajoit takaa?


Virkistetään muistia:



> Suuri osa sähköstä tuotetaan höyryvoimalaitoksissa. Sähköveturi tarjoaa höyryveturille tyypillisiä ominaisuuksia.


Näillä kahdella asialla ei ole juuri mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa. Sähköveturilla saattaa olla höyryveturin ominaisuuksia, mutta nämä ominaisuudet eivät johdu siitä, että sähkö tuotetaan lauhdevoimalalla.




> Silloin kun sähköveturi käyttää höyrvoimalaitoksen tuottamaa sähköä, se on perimmältään höyryveturi.


Höyryveturi ehkä voi toimia hetkellisesti jatkuvaa tehoaan suuremmalla teholla (en ota tähän kantaa, saatte kiistellä kaksin). Sähköveturikin ehkä voi toimia hetkellisesti jatkuvaa tehoaan suuremmalla teholla. Mutta _yksinomaan höyrysähköllä_ toimiva sähköveturi ei voi toimia _hetkellisesti_ muuta kuin sovitulla teholla. Mikäli halutaan, että sähköveturi voi hetkittäin toimia reilusti normaalia suuremmalla tai pienemmällä teholla, tarvitaan joku muu voimalaitos kuin tyypillinen suomalainen lauhdevoimala. Sopiva voimalaitostyyppi on esimerkiksi vesivoimala tai dieselvoimala. Ja huomaa, että tällä asialla on *suurta merkitystä* vain silloin, kun sähköveturi on ainoa sähköverkkoon kytketty koje.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Virkistetään muistia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Suuri osa sähköstä tuotetaan höyryvoimalaitoksissa. Sähköveturi tarjoaa höyryveturille tyypillisiä ominaisuuksia.
> ...


No jaa. Se sähköveturin mäntöhöyryveturimainen ominaisuus on, että sähköveturilla ja sen sähkömoottorilla on myös (teoriassa) nopeudesta riippumaton vetovoima. Ja jos se energia tuotetaan höyryllä, niin silloin sähköveturi toimii höyryvoimalla.




> Höyryveturi ehkä voi toimia hetkellisesti jatkuvaa tehoaan suuremmalla teholla (en ota tähän kantaa, saatte kiistellä kaksin). Sähköveturikin ehkä voi toimia hetkellisesti jatkuvaa tehoaan suuremmalla teholla....


Yleensä ei, koska jatkuva teho määräytyy veturin sähkötekniikan maksimivirrasta, jota on vaikea ylittää.




> Mutta _yksinomaan höyrysähköllä_ toimiva sähköveturi ei voi toimia _hetkellisesti_ muuta kuin sovitulla teholla. Mikäli halutaan, että sähköveturi voi hetkittäin toimia reilusti normaalia suuremmalla tai pienemmällä teholla, tarvitaan joku muu voimalaitos kuin tyypillinen suomalainen lauhdevoimala. Sopiva voimalaitostyyppi on esimerkiksi vesivoimala tai dieselvoimala. Ja huomaa, että tällä asialla on *suurta merkitystä* vain silloin, kun sähköveturi on ainoa sähköverkkoon kytketty koje.


En ajatellut, että voimalaitos pyörii yksinomaan sähköveturia varten. Olihan sähkövedon alkuaikoina toki niinkin. Rautatieyhtiöillä oli omia voimaloita.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja jos näin tehdään niin siinä on todennäköisesti kysymys vain sekunneista, kun kattilapaine putoaa niin alas, että vetovoima kuitenkin heikkenee. Sillä ei siis ajeta mitään kilometrien nousuosuuksia....


En sano mitään minuuteista tai sekunneista, kun en tiedä. Pitäisi kysyä niiltä, jotka ovat höyryvetureita ajaneet.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Yleensä ei, koska jatkuva teho määräytyy veturin sähkötekniikan maksimivirrasta, jota on vaikea ylittää.


Sähköveturi kylläkin voi ylittää jatkuvan tehonsa ja toisinaan jopa reilusti. Siksi sähkövetureille ilmoitetaankin yleensä sekä jatkuva teho että tuntiteho. Esim. Sr2:n jatkuva teho on 5000 kW ja tuntiteho 6000 kW. Sähköveturin suuri etu on nimenomaan ylikuormittamisen mahdollisuus. Dieselvetureilla sitä ei ole moottorin puolesta lainkaan (voimansiirron osalta kylläkin voidaan käyttää hetkellisesti jatkuvaa vetovoimaa korkeampia arvoja) ja höyryvetureillakin vain niukasti.

Täsmennetään tähän vielä, että sähköveturilla suurin mahdollinen ratamoottorivirta ei siis tarkoita samaa kuin kestovirta. Esim. Sr1:llä maksimivirta on 1450 A, jossa siis ylivirtareleet laukeavat. Tätä arvoa saisi ohjeen mukaan ylläpitää muistaakseni 5 sekuntia yhtäjaksoisesti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Arvoisat keskustelijat, voitte onnitella itseänne, nimittäin nyt lopultakin oivalsin, mistä tässä kaikessa on kyse. Sivuuttaen tekniset yksityiskohdat olennaista on, että höyryveturin kattilassa (onko termi oikein?) on paineistettua höyryä, mikä luonnollisesti sisältää energiaa ja johtuen mäntäkoneen toiminnasta voidaan tätä energiaa ottaa ulos nopeammin kuin tulipesä kehittää uuttaa energiaa paineiseen höyryyn. 

Ja näin ollen avainkysymys on, kuinka kauan höyryveturin voi olettaa ylläpitävän sanotaan nyt vaikka kuusinkertaista hetkellistä tehoa verrattuna jatkuvaan maksimitehoon. Ja tämä taasen pohjimmiltaan riippuu siitä, kuinka paljon höyryssä on energiaa, sillä teho määritelmällisesti kertoo kuinka nopeasti energiaa kulutetaan. 

Asia olisi tietenkin laskettavissa, jos minulla olisi tiedossa kuinka suuri höryn tilavuus ja paine jossain höyrykoneessa on. Mutta jonkinlaista osviittaa saadaan, kun muistetaan, että höyryveturia pitää lämmittää ennen käyttöönottoa ainakin puolisen tuntia. Ja tämä siksi, että kattilan paine saadaan nostettua riittäväksi. Tästä arvioisin, että ekstratehoa voidaan ylläpitää ajan, joka on paremmin laskettavissa minuuteissa kuin sekunneissa, mutta joka ei missään tapauksessa ole puolta tuntia. Huomautus: arvio on jokseenkin karkea.

----------


## PNu

> Tästä arvioisin, että ekstratehoa voidaan ylläpitää ajan, joka on paremmin laskettavissa minuuteissa kuin sekunneissa, mutta joka ei missään tapauksessa ole puolta tuntia. Huomautus: arvio on jokseenkin karkea.


Minä muistelen nähneeni kirjallisuudessa arvoja, että höyryveturia voitaisiin ylikuormittaa luokkaa 20-30 % 5 min ajan. Jos veturista kuitenkin otetaan irti kolminkertainen teho jatkuvaan tehoon verrattuna ja vielä maksimitäytöksen aiheuttamat häviöt huomioidaan niin siinä tuskin puhutaan minuuteista. Kymmenistä sekunneista korkeintaan, jos niinkään pitkistä ajoista.

----------


## Junantuoma

Tämä on aiheeltaan erittäin mielenkiintoinen keskustelu, mutta mennyt vähän turhan epitaksiaaliksi. Näin välihuutona ehdotankin että argumentit esitetään ranskalaisn viivoin, ilman henk.koht. kommentointia.

----------


## Compact

> Sähköä tuotetaan maailmassa aika lailla höyryvoimaloissa eli höyryvoimaprosessilla sen eri muodoissa. Silloin kun sähköveturi käyttää höyryvoimalaitoksen tuottamaa sähköä, se on perimmältään höyryveturi. No, sähköverkossahan ei oikein erota, mistä se sähkö tulee. Mutta esimerkiksi tekemällä sopimus Helsingin energian kanssa operaattori ajaa sähköveturinsa höyryvoimalla. Tjaa, Helsingin energialla taitaa kuitenkin olla osuuksia mm. Teollisuuden voimasta ja ehkä sellaisistakin yhtiöistä, joilla on vesivoimaloita, joten...


Helsingin raitiotiet ja metro saavat siis sähkönsä höyryvoimalasta. Vieläpä kivihiiltä polttamalla tuotetusta.




> En ajatellut, että voimalaitos pyörii yksinomaan sähköveturia varten. Olihan sähkövedon alkuaikoina toki niinkin. Rautatieyhtiöillä oli omia voimaloita.


Esimerkiksi Helsingin Raitiotie ja Omnibus-Osakeyhtiöllä oli alkujaan oma höyryvoimalaitos Hakaniemessä. Yöksi raitioliikenteen seisahduttua voima-asemalla kytkettiin virta pois ajojohdoista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minä muistelen nähneeni kirjallisuudessa arvoja, että höyryveturia voitaisiin ylikuormittaa luokkaa 20-30 % 5 min ajan. Jos veturista kuitenkin otetaan irti kolminkertainen teho jatkuvaan tehoon verrattuna ja vielä maksimitäytöksen aiheuttamat häviöt huomioidaan niin siinä tuskin puhutaan minuuteista. Kymmenistä sekunneista korkeintaan, jos niinkään pitkistä ajoista.


No tästä on turha tapella, asia pitäisi laskea. Itse en tunne höyryvetureideden mekaniikkaa siinä määrin, että siihen pystyisin, mutta sen sijaan hetken mietittyäni huomasin, etta jokseenkin pelkistetyn laskun pystyy tekemään: Oletetaan aluksi, että höyrun energiasta E voidaan hyödyntää tietty osuus a, jolloin käytettävissä oleva energia on Ea. Oletetaan, että tätä energiaa käytetään t minuuttia, jolloin saatu lisäteho T_l = Ea/t. Ajatellaan sitten, että kattilaa lämmitettäessä käytetään täyttä lämmitystehoa, jolloin E = hT, missä h on lämmitysaika minuutteina ja T veturin keskimääräinen maksimiteho. (Huomatkaa, että tehohukkaa höyryn keittämisessä ei tarvitse huomioida, koska käsittelemme koko ajan veturin tehoja, ei tulipesän. Jolloin myös tässä laskussa höyryn energia on nimenomaan hyödynnettävissä oleva energia.) Siispä jos veturia käytetään hetkellisesti k-kertaisella teholla, saadaan kT = T + hTa/t, mistä voidaan ratkaista t: t = ha/(k-1).

Tällainen kaava ei tietenkään kelpaa kuin vain kokoluokan katsomiseen, sillä siinä ei ole huomioitu mahdollisia uusia tehohävikkejä yms. Se antaa teoreettisen ylärajan, kuinka kauan ylinmääräistä tehoa voidaan ylläpitää. Siispä ehdoton maksimi vaikkapa juuri tapauksessa kolminkertainen hetkellinen teho saadaan olettamalla yläkanttiin, että a = 1/4 ja h = 60 min, jolloin t = 7,5 min. Alaraja taas olettamalla a = 1/20 ja h = 15, jolloin t = 22,5 sekuntia.

Siinäpä se. Itse luvut voivat olla mitä sattuu, mutta kertaluokat lienevät oikeita, puhumme siis joistain minuuteista. Siis sillä edellytyksellä, että ekstratehojen käyttö ei lisää merkittävästi energiahukkaa. 

Tämän pitemmälle en itse pääse.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sähköveturi kylläkin voi ylittää jatkuvan tehonsa ja toisinaan jopa reilusti. Siksi sähkövetureille ilmoitetaankin yleensä sekä jatkuva teho että tuntiteho. Esim. Sr2:n jatkuva teho on 5000 kW ja tuntiteho 6000 kW.


En tiedä miten sähköinsinöörit ajattelevat, mutta tuntiteho ei minun mielestäni kuvaa hetkellistä tehoa. Tunti on aika pitkä hetki.

Sähkömoottorissa "ylikuormitus" tarkoittaa sitä, että moottoriin syötetään virtaa enemmän kuin moottorin hukkalämpöä kyetään johtamaan moottorista pois. Jos sähkömoottorista todellakin halutaan erittäin kovia hetkellisiä tehoja (sekunteja tai minuutteja), jatkuva teho voidaan ylittää reilustikin. Mutta usein tämä ei ole mahdollista siksi, että sähköveturissa hajoaa jokin muu. Esimerkiksi Sr1:n herkkä paikka lienevät päätyristorit.

Pari esimerkkiä vielä sähkömoottoreista.

Autojen starttimoottorit ovat tyypiltään "ylkuormitettuja" sähkömoottoreita. Ne on suunniteltu käytettäväksi vain muutamien sekuntien ajan, joten kokoonsa nähden niihin syötetään tavattoman suurta tehoa.

HKL:n lisäpalan saanut nivelraitiovaunu 80 on päätynyt "pysyvään" ylikuormaan. Kun vaunusta tuli raskaampi, moottoritehoa tarvitaan lisää. Niinpä moottoreita ajetaan nyt suuremmalla virralla. En tiedä, mitä moottoreille on tehty vai onko tarvinnut tehdä yhtään mitään.

Dr15-veturissa ratamoottoreita ryhdyttiin käyttämään korkeammalla virralla kuin Dr12-veturissa käytettiin, kun Dr16:n moottorikin oli tehokkaampi. Dr15 hanke kaatui osittain tähän. Ratamoottorit eivät kestäneet vaan paloivat (siis ylikuumenivat ja vaurioituivat). Päämoottorin lisäksi Dr15-saneeraus olisi siten edellyttänyt myös ratamoottoreiden uusimista. Sitä ei pidetty enää taloudellisesti järkevänä.




> Sähköveturin suuri etu on nimenomaan ylikuormittamisen mahdollisuus. Dieselvetureilla sitä ei ole moottorin puolesta lainkaan (voimansiirron osalta kylläkin voidaan käyttää hetkellisesti jatkuvaa vetovoimaa korkeampia arvoja) ja höyryvetureillakin vain niukasti.


Pidän kylläkin höyryveturin ylikuormittamismahdollisuutta aivan ylivoimaisena, jos voidaan puhua siitä, kuinka moninkertainen teho saadaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Arvoisat keskustelijat, voitte onnitella itseänne, nimittäin nyt lopultakin oivalsin, mistä tässä kaikessa on kyse.


Kiitos onnitteluista. Lienemme molemmat siis melkoisia taulapäitä kirjoittajina, koska vasta nyt joku muu ymmärsi, mistä on kyse.  :Sad: 




> Sivuuttaen tekniset yksityiskohdat olennaista on, että höyryveturin kattilassa (onko termi oikein?) on paineistettua höyryä, mikä luonnollisesti sisältää energiaa ja johtuen mäntäkoneen toiminnasta voidaan tätä energiaa ottaa ulos nopeammin kuin tulipesä kehittää uuttaa energiaa paineiseen höyryyn.


Kyllä höyryveturissa on kattila.




> Ja näin ollen avainkysymys on, kuinka kauan höyryveturin voi olettaa ylläpitävän sanotaan nyt vaikka kuusinkertaista hetkellistä tehoa verrattuna jatkuvaan maksimitehoon. Ja tämä taasen pohjimmiltaan riippuu siitä, kuinka paljon höyryssä on energiaa, sillä teho määritelmällisesti kertoo kuinka nopeasti energiaa kulutetaan.


No kai pitäisi ajatella, paljonko kattilassa on energiaa sitoutuneena veden ja höyryn lämpöön sekä paineeseen.




> ...kun muistetaan, että höyryveturia pitää lämmittää ennen käyttöönottoa ainakin puolisen tuntia.


Höyryveturin kattilaa pitää lämmittää useita tunteja, mutta se johtuu enempi siitä, ettei nopeassa lämmityksessä tavahtuva epätasainen lämpölaajeneminen riko kattilaa. Minimiajat ovat muutamia tunteja, ja ne ovat kaikenkokoisilla kattiloilla lähellä toisiaan sen vuoksi, että aikahan riippu tulipinnan ja kattilan massan suhteesta eikä kattilan koosta.

Minulla ei ole käsillä minkään veturihöyrykattilan täsmällisiä mittoja, mutta jotain suuntaa voin antaa käytännön tilanteesta.

Kattilassa on 60-75% sisätilavuudesta vettä, loppu on varattu höyrylle. Esim. Tr1-veturin kattilan tilavuus on noin 20 m3 josta vedelle 11,6 m3. Kattilan paine on 15 bar (täsmällisesti 15 kp/cm2) ja tässä paineessa vesi noin 200 asteen lämpöistä. Koneistolle johdettava höyry tulistetaan vielä 350 asteiseksi. Kattilan tulipinta on 195 m2. Kivihiilellä vettä keitetään noin 55 kg/h/m2 ja saadaan tulistettua höyryä n. 9 m3/h/m2. Tr1:n kattila keittää siis vettä noin 3 kg/s ja höyryä saadaan 0,5 m3/s. Nämä luvut on poimittu Mikko Ivalon kirjasta.

Tr1:n iskunpituus on 700 mm ja sylinterin halkaisija 610 mm. Suurin mäntävoima on 428 kN. Vetopyörän halkaisija on 1600 mm.

Veden ominaislämpökapasiteetti on 4,18 kJ/kg/Celciusaste.

Tr1:n sylinteritilavuus on 0,2 m3. 70 km/h nopeudella (19,4 m/s) kone kiertää 3,87 r/s. 80 %:n täytöksellä Tr1 kuluttaa siten höyryä 2,5 m3/s. Höyrynkulutus on 5-kertainen kattilan höyrystyskykyyn nähden.

Kun höyryä käytetään enemmän kuin sitä keitetään, kattilan paine alkaa laskea. Mutta toisaalta höyryä kiehuu lisää paineen laskun vuoksi, ja tämä höyry syntyy veden sisältämästä energiasta. Toisaalta veturin arinalla voidaan polttaa lähes 2-kertaisella teholla hiiltä taloudelliseen polttamiseen nähden.

Siitä kun olen laskenut kattilan toimintaa on aika monta vuotta, eikä niitä laskuohjeita ole nyt käsillä ja ulkoa en muista. Siksi en laske enempää, vaan arvaan, että lopputulos on, että suurella täytöksellä ja jatkuvaa taloudellista tehoa suuremmalla teholla polttamalla koko veturista saadaan 2-3 -kertaista ylitehoa useita minuutteja.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikka Hv1 painoi noin 90 t eli se oli 35-50 % suurempi, kuin 60-66 t painava Dv12 niin silti Dv12 oli kaikilla nopeuksilla selvästi vahvempi ja liikkeelle lähdettäessä täysin ylivoimainen. Tässä tulee juuri selvästi esiin dieselvetureiden kyky kehittää suuri vetovoima pienellä nopeudella ja liikkeelle lähdettäessä.


Dv12 on siis täyshydraulisella voimansiirrolla varustettu diesellinjaveturi. Ykkösvaihteena toimii momentinmuunnin (tunnetaan myös momentinvahvistajana) ja kahtena isompana kaksi nestekytkintä. Momentinmuunnin on tuttu kapistus myös tieliikenneajoneuvojen hydraulismekaanisista automaattivaihteistoista.
Momentinmuunnin on läheistä sukua nestekytkimelle. Kummassakin pumppupyörä, joka on mekaanisessa yhteydessä moottorin kampiakseliin, laittaa vaihteistoöljyn virtaamaan siten, että turbiinipyörä pyrkii pyörimään parhaansa mukaan samalla nopeudella pumppupyörän kanssa. Turbiinipyörältä on yhteys pidemmälle voimansiirtoon, aina lopulta vetäville pyörille saakka.

Käytännössä pumppupyörä ja turbiinipyörä eivät pyöri juuri koskaan samalla nopeudella, vaan niiden pyörintänopeuksien välille syntyy _jättämä_. Puhutaan luistosta, joka samalla merkitsee tehohäviötä. Käytännössä tämä häviö on ilmeisesti havaittu hieman suuremmaksi kuin sähköisen voimansiirron se häviö, kun mekaanista energiaa muutetaan sähköiseksi ja jälleen päin vastoin. Toisaalta moottoria voi pyörittää varsin vapaasti tarpeen mukaan joko suurimman vääntömomenttinsa kierroslukualueella tai suurimman tehonsa kierroslukualueella olematta välittömästi sidoksissa ajonopeuteen (aivan kuten sähköisenkin voimansiirron ollessa kyseessä mutta juuri toisin kuin mekaanisen voimansiirron ollessa kyseessä). Siinä mielessä dieselhydraulisen (tai dieselsähköisen) veturin vetokykyä arvioitaessa ei ehkä kannattaisi liikaa tuijottaa dieselmoottorin teoreettisiin vääntöominaisuuksiin niin korostetusti, kuin osassa puheenvuoroja tuolla edellä on tehty. Lisäksi momentinmuunnin vahvistaa moottorin vääntömomenttia tietyissä oloissa merkittävästi. Höyryveturi puolestaan vastaa voimansiirtonsa osalta vaikkapa yksivaihteista polkupyörää. Olisi sinänsä mielenkiintoista, jos joku olisi rakentanut höyryhydraulisen tai höyrysähköisen veturin tai lokomobiilin joskus. Sellaisesta olisi voinut kehittyä vetovoimansa puolesta hieman haastavampi kilpailija dieselkäyttöisille vetopeleille (ainakin teoriassa).

En tällä viestillä pyri osoittamaan sormella, kuka tässä ketjussa on oikeassa tai väärässä. Esille on tullut monia varsin mielenkiintoisia näkökulmia ja pidän hyvänä, että keskustelu jatkuu. Omalla näkökulmallani pyrin tuomaan aikaisempia puheenvuoroja terävämmin esille voimansiirtoratkaisujen merkityksen siihen, miten vetovoimaa järjestetään vetopyörille moottorin välittömistä ominaisuuksista riippumatta eri tilanteita ajatellen. Tässä on kysymyksessä varsin monitahoisista asioista ja niiden kokonaisvaltainen arvionti ihan vain harrastuspohjalta ei välttämättä ole niin helppoa kuin äkkipäätään voisi ajatella.

Millä vetureilla selvitään missäkin tilanteessa, selviää esimerkiksi aikataulukokeissa. Siinä voi sitten katsoa, kuinka hyvin teoriat ja todellinen käytäntö kulkevat käsi kädessä. Laitetaan tietyn painoinen juna kulkemaan jollekin haasteelliselle välille ja katsotaan minkälaisen veturin (-yhdistelmän) kanssa mennään tavoiteaikataulussa ja minkä kanssa ei.

Toivotan kaikille keskusteluun osallistuneille mukavaa päivänjatkoa ja iloisia hetkiä junien maailmassa vastakin.  :Smile:

----------


## PNu

> Kattilassa on 60-75% sisätilavuudesta vettä, loppu on varattu höyrylle. Esim. Tr1-veturin kattilan tilavuus on noin 20 m3 josta vedelle 11,6 m3.
> 
> Tr1:n kattila keittää siis vettä noin 3 kg/s ja höyryä saadaan 0,5 m3/s. Nämä luvut on poimittu Mikko Ivalon kirjasta.
> 
> Tr1:n sylinteritilavuus on 0,2 m3. 70 km/h nopeudella (19,4 m/s) kone kiertää 3,87 r/s. 80 %:n täytöksellä Tr1 kuluttaa siten höyryä 2,5 m3/s. Höyrynkulutus on 5-kertainen kattilan höyrystyskykyyn nähden.


Jos nyt ymmärsin nuo mainitsemasi luvut oikein niin Tr1:n kattilassa on noin 8,4 m3 höyryä ja 70 km/h ajettaessa kone kuluttaa 2,5 m3/s. Eikö tämä tarkoita karkeasti ottaen, että kattilassa valmiina oleva höyry riittää noin 3-4 sekunnin ajaksi ylläpitämään maksimitäytöksen mukaista vetovoimaa? Arvioni siitä, että teho putoaa kattilapaineen heikkenemisen takia muutamassa sekunnissa olisi siis täysin oikea.




> Kun höyryä käytetään enemmän kuin sitä keitetään, kattilan paine alkaa laskea. Mutta toisaalta höyryä kiehuu lisää paineen laskun vuoksi, ja tämä höyry syntyy veden sisältämästä energiasta. Toisaalta veturin arinalla voidaan polttaa lähes 2-kertaisella teholla hiiltä taloudelliseen polttamiseen nähden.


Juuri tähän ominaisuuteen minun ymmärtämykseni mukaan höyryveturin "ylikuormittamismahdollisuus" perustuukin. Kuitenkin Mikko Ivalon mukaan arinalla voidaan järkevällä tavalla polttaa hetkellisesti enintään noin 50 % ylimääräistä polttoainetta ja höyryä ei saada tuotettua hyötysuhteen heikkenemisen vuoksi lisää läheskään samassa suhteessa. Olikohan esimerkkitapaus niin, että 25 % ylimääräistä polttoainetta merkitsee noin 15 % lisää höyryä ja suhde heikkenee koko ajan, kun polttoaineen määrää lisätään. 

Siten edellä mainitsemani muistikuva, että höyryveturia voitaisiin ylikuormittaa 20-30 % noin 5 min ajan voisi olla hyvinkin lähellä totuutta. Tämä höyrymäärä siis saavutettaisiin tuolla 50 % lisätyllä polttoaineen määrällä.

----------


## PNu

> Käytännössä tämä häviö on ilmeisesti havaittu hieman suuremmaksi kuin sähköisen voimansiirron se häviö, kun mekaanista energiaa muutetaan sähköiseksi ja jälleen päin vastoin.


Hydraulisella voimansiirrolla saavutettava hyötysuhde lienee väliltä 75-80 %, kun sähköisellä saavutetaan 80-85 %. Tämähän on osasyynä siihen, että Dr13-veturia pidettiin vahvempana pikajunan vetäjänä kuin Dv12-paria, vaikka molemmissa oli kaksi samanlaista moottoria. Tosin on tähän epäilemättä muitakin syitä.




> Millä vetureilla selvitään missäkin tilanteessa, selviää esimerkiksi aikataulukokeissa. Siinä voi sitten katsoa, kuinka hyvin teoriat ja todellinen käytäntö kulkevat käsi kädessä. Laitetaan tietyn painoinen juna kulkemaan jollekin haasteelliselle välille ja katsotaan minkälaisen veturin (-yhdistelmän) kanssa mennään tavoiteaikataulussa ja minkä kanssa ei.


Oma pessimismini höyryveturin ylikuormittamisen mahdollisuuksien suhteen perustuukin paljolti siihen, että dieselvetureiden myötä kiistatta junapainoja nostettiin tai aikatauluja kiristettiin ja usein jopa molempia samanaikaisesti.

Lisäksi mäkiin kiinni jäämisen väitetään olleen höyryvetureiden aikana todellinen ongelma eikä se liene ihan perätöntä puhetta, koska joissain mäkipaikoissa on ollut jopa sivuraide, jotta juna voitiin tarvittaessa puolittaa ja vetää ylös kahdessa osassa. Eihän mitään tämän kaltaista olisi tarvittu, jos höyryveturia voitaisiin ylikuormittaa enemmän kuin sähköveturia konsanaan.

----------


## PNu

> Itse luvut voivat olla mitä sattuu, mutta kertaluokat lienevät oikeita, puhumme siis joistain minuuteista. Siis sillä edellytyksellä, että ekstratehojen käyttö ei lisää merkittävästi energiahukkaa.


Mutta sehän lisää energiahukkaa paljon. Jos ajetaan maksimitäytöksellä niin höyry ei pysty laajenemaan sylintereissä ja tekemään suhteellisesti yhtä paljon työtä, kuin jatkuvassa ajossa pienellä täytöksellä. Lisäksi ongelmana ovat kuristumisen aiheuttamat tehohäviöt. 

Kuristumisen takia höyryveturin maksimivetovoima kyetäänkin saavuttamaan vain melko pienillä nopeuksilla. Siksi Tr1:n vetovoima saattaa nopeudella 70 km/h olla maksimitäytökselläkin esim. vain 80 kN, jos pienellä nopeudella saavutetaan 160 kN.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt ymmärsin nuo mainitsemasi luvut oikein niin Tr1:n kattilassa on noin 8,4 m3 höyryä ja 70 km/h ajettaessa kone kuluttaa 2,5 m3/s. Eikö tämä tarkoita karkeasti ottaen, että kattilassa valmiina oleva höyry riittää noin 3-4 sekunnin ajaksi ylläpitämään maksimitäytöksen mukaista vetovoimaa? Arvioni siitä, että teho putoaa kattilapaineen heikkenemisen takia muutamassa sekunnissa olisi siis täysin oikea.


Arviosi ei ole oikea. Kattila toimii siten, että se muutta vettä höyryksi koko ajan. Kattilan paineen pysyessä vakiona, höyryä keitetään kattilan tulipinnan välittämällä lämpöteholla. Jos höyryä käytetään enemmän kuin tulipinnan lämpöteho sitä keittää, paine laskee, ja höyryä syntyy kuumasta vedestä paineen laskemisen vuoksi.

Tr1-veturin tulistetun höyryn tilavuus on 167 litraa/kg. Ylipäätään höyryn tilavuus on 100-1600 -kertainen sen veden tilavuuteen nähden, josta höyry keitetään. Vaihteluväli riippuu paineesta.

Käytännössä höyryveturista voi ottaa ylitehoa epäilemättä useita minuutteja. En osaa sanoa kuinka kauan tässä Tr1:n tapauksessa nopeudella 70 km/h. Tietenkin yliteho laksee koko ajan, koska kattilan paine alkaa laskea. Mutta kun täyden täytöksen teho on noin 3 kertaa talouden kannalta optimaalisen täytöksen teho, ylitehoa veturista saadaan niin kauan kunnes 15 baarin kattilapaine on laskenut 5 baariin.

Tälle väitteelleni - siis minuuttien ylitehosta - ja tämän ylitehon käytännön merkitykselle voi esittää kaksi perustetta, jotka varmaan sinunkin on hyväksyttävä.

Ensinnä höyrysäiliövetureiden olemassa olo ylipäätään. Höyrysäiliöveturissa ei ole lainkaan tulipesää energian lähteenä, vaan veturin energia ladataan johtamalla korkeapaineista tulistettua höyryä veturin "kattilaan" eli höyrysäiliöön. Säiliössä on myös vettä, ja "kattila" toimii pelkästään siten kuin ylitehon ottaminen tavallisen veturin kattilasta esimerkiksi mäessä. Eli paine laskee, mutta säiliön vedestä kiehuu jatkuvasti uutta höyryä. Tällä tavalla veturia voidaan käyttää 15-30 minuuttia.

Toinen peruste on luettavissa myös Mikko Ivalon kirjasta. Eli höyryveturin käytössä mäissä normaali käytäntö on täytöksen lisääminen, kuten kirja opastaa mäessä ajosta sekä selvittää kattilan ja höyrykoneen toiminnan yhteydessä.




> Siten edellä mainitsemani muistikuva, että höyryveturia voitaisiin ylikuormittaa 20-30 % noin 5 min ajan voisi olla hyvinkin lähellä totuutta....


5 minutta on eri asia kuin 3-4 sekuntia, josta kirjoitit ensin. 70 km/h nopeudella 5 minuutin aikana taittuu matkaa lähes 6 kilometriä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi mäkiin kiinni jäämisen väitetään olleen höyryvetureiden aikana todellinen ongelma eikä se liene ihan perätöntä puhetta, koska joissain mäkipaikoissa on ollut jopa sivuraide, jotta juna voitiin tarvittaessa puolittaa ja vetää ylös kahdessa osassa. Eihän mitään tämän kaltaista olisi tarvittu, jos höyryveturia voitaisiin ylikuormittaa enemmän kuin sähköveturia konsanaan.


Junan jääminen mäkeen ja ylitehon ottaminen suuressa nopeudessa ovat eri asiat.

Mäkeen jäämisessä on kysymys vetovoimasta, nopeudessa on kysymys tehosta. Ja ne eivät ole sama asia, se lienee jo kiistatta selvää.

Veturi jää mäkeen, jos juna on niin raskas, ettei veturin vetovoima riitä kumoamaan sekä normaalia tasaisen maan kulkuvastusta että mäen kaltevuudesta aiheutuvaa vetovoiman lisätarvetta.

Mäki voidaan ylittää myös tilanteessa, jossa veturin vetovoima - kuten hankauspaino - ei ylitä junan vierintävastusta ja mäen lisävastusta, jos mäki aloitetaan kyllin suurella nopeudella. Tällöin junan omaa liike-energiaa vapautuu potentiaalienergiaksi (korkeusasemaan perustuvasksi energiaksi), eli junan nostaminen mäen päälle tapahtuu osin veturista saatavan energian avulla, osin junan nopeuden hidastumisesta saatavalla energialla.

Tämä selitys voi kuulostaa monimutkaiselta, mutta jokainen ymmärtää asian jopa käytännön leikeistä. Kun vaikka pallolle antaa vauhtia vastamäkeen, pallo nousee aikansa ja vierii sitten takaisin. Tässä yksinkertaisessa leikissä käytetään liiken-energian muuttamista potentiaalienergiaksi ja päin vastoin.

Vetovoiman ongelma ja mäkeen jäänti eivät riipu siitä, onko veturissa dieselmoottori vai höyrykone, vaan vetovoimasta, joka puolestaan viime kädessä on kysymys hankauspainosta.

Mäkeen jäänti riippuu myös kuljettajan taidoista. Jos ei ota vauhtia eikä osaa säätää konetta, riski mäkeen jäämisestä kasvaa. Höyryveturin ajaminen on vaikeampaa ja siis vaativampaa kuin dieselveturin ajaminen. Sen vuoksi ei ole yllätys, jos dieseleiden kanssa kuljettajat tekivät vähemmän virheitä ja selvittivät mäet paremmin.

Mäissä sallittujen junapainojen nostoa voi perustella myös nopeuksien kasvulla (mkeen voitiin ottaa vauhtia suuremmalla nopeudella). Junien nopeudet olivat ylipäätään vielä kasvussa kun höyryvetureiden valmistus loppui. Kasvu ei johtunut siitä, että otettiin käyttöön dieselvetureita, sillä myös höyrykaudella junanopeudet olivat jatkuvasti kasvaneet ja olisivat voineet kasvaa yhtä hyvin vaikka dieselvetureita ei olisikaan otettu käyttöön.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Arviosi ei ole oikea.


Mikko Ivalon mukaan tulistetun höyryn tilavuus on noin 50 % suurempi kuin tulistamattoman. Hyväksyn siis, että 8,4 m3 höyryä kattilassa vastaa 12,5-13 m3 höyryä sylintereissä. Kun kulutus on 2,5 m3/s niin höyryä riittää siis Tr1:n kattilassa noin 5 sekunnin ajaksi, jos ajetaan 70 km/h maksimitäytöksellä. Sen jälkeen vetovoima kuitenkin heikkenee. Lukema on täysin merkityksetön, kun edessä on kilometrien mittainen nousuosuus.




> Jos höyryä käytetään enemmän kuin tulipinnan lämpöteho sitä keittää, paine laskee, ja höyryä syntyy kuumasta vedestä paineen laskemisen vuoksi.


Tässä olet oikeassa mutta Ivalon mukaanhan painetta nimenomaan ei saa laskea. Syy on siinä, että kattilapaine on jossain vaiheessa pakko nostaa taas ylös ja paineen nosto on paljon työläämpää kuin sen pitäminen jatkuvasti tasaisena.

Kattilapaineen pudottaminen on siis vähän sama kuin se kuuluisa housuihin laskeminen pakkasella. Veturista saadaan kyllä hetkellisesti normaalia suurempi teho mutta sen jälkeen joudutaan matelemaan hitaasti pienellä teholla painetta jälleen nostaen. Jos juna on vielä ylämäessä, se todennäköisesti jää nousuun kiinni.




> Ylipäätään höyryn tilavuus on 100-1600 -kertainen sen veden tilavuuteen nähden, josta höyry keitetään. Vaihteluväli riippuu paineesta.


Ivalon mukaan tulistetun höyryn tilavuus on 144-kertainen Tr1:n kattilassa olevan veden tilavuuteen verrattuna. Yhdestä kuutiosta vettä saadaan siis 144 m3 höyryä eli tämäkin riittää 2,5 m3/s kulutuksella vain alle minuutiksi. Lisäksi se tapahtuu siis paineen heikkenemisen kustannuksella eli vaikeuksia kerjäten. Kovin suurta määrää vettä ei tällä tavoin voida edes höyryksi muuttaa ilman kattilan kuivumisen ja kattilaräjähdyksen vaaraa.




> Ensinnä höyrysäiliövetureiden olemassa olo ylipäätään.


Höyrysäiliöveturit on yleensä tarkoitettu vain vaihtotöihin eli niillä ajetaan pienillä nopeuksilla ja tehoilla, jolloin höyryn kulutus on melko vähäinen. 

Höyrysäiliöveturissa myöskin säiliön täyttöpaine on selvästi suurempi, kuin höyrykoneen käyttöpaine, joten paineen laskeminen ei heti alenna höyrykoneen tehoa. Sen sijaan Tr1:n maksimivetovoimaa laskettaessa sylintereissä vaikuttavaksi paineeksi katsotaan häviöitä lukuunottamatta sama 15 kp/cm2 kuin kattilassa, joten kattilapaineen putoaminen alentaa heti myös tehoa.

Näistä syistä huolimatta höyrysäiliöveturinkin toiminta-aika on varsin lyhyt ja vetovoima säiliön paineen ehtyessä lopulta hyvin vaatimaton.




> Toinen peruste on luettavissa myös Mikko Ivalon kirjasta. Eli höyryveturin käytössä mäissä normaali käytäntö on täytöksen lisääminen, kuten kirja opastaa mäessä ajosta sekä selvittää kattilan ja höyrykoneen toiminnan yhteydessä.


Ivalon mukaan mäkiin tulee ottaa vauhtia ja nopeuden annetaan ylämäessä pudota. Täytöksen lisääminen onnistuu siis siksi, että vauhdin pudotessa höyrykoneen iskuluku vähenee ja se kuluttaa siksi koko ajan vähemmän höyryä.

Tilannetta voidaan auttaa lisäämällä hetkellisesti polttoaineen määrää 25-50 %, jonka avulla saadaan 15-30 % lisää höyryä. Samoin kattilaan voidaan syöttää hetkellisesti todellista kulutusta vähemmän vettä, jonka ansiosta kattilapaineen alenemisen riski vähenee. Näillä keinoilla saavutettanee se aikaisemmin mainitsemani ylikuormitusarvo eli 20-30 % lisää tehoa 5 min ajan.

----------


## PNu

> Kuristumisen takia höyryveturin maksimivetovoima kyetäänkin saavuttamaan vain melko pienillä nopeuksilla. Siksi Tr1:n vetovoima saattaa nopeudella 70 km/h olla maksimitäytökselläkin esim. vain 80 kN, jos pienellä nopeudella saavutetaan 160 kN.


Täytyy vielä täydentää itseään, kun tähänkin näyttää löytyvän vastaus Ivalon kirjasta Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito. Sivulla 297 (vuoden 1945 painos) kerrotaan höyryn tekevän esim. täytöksellä 30 % ajettaessa 2,18 kertaa niin paljon työtä kuin täytöksellä 100 %. 

Jos Tr1 kehittäisi vaikkapa 50 kN:n vetovoiman jatkuvassa ajossa nopeudella 70 km/h, kun täytös on 30 % niin teoriassa 100 % täytöksellä vetovoima olisi 166,7 kN ((50 kN / 30) * 100 = 166,7 kN). Koska 30 % täytöksellä höyry tekee kuitenkin suhteellisesti 2,18 kertaa enemmän työtä niin todellinen vetovoima olisi 100 % täytöksellä vain 76,5 kN (166,7 kN / 2,18 = 76,5 kN). Täytöksen lisääminen arvosta 30 % arvoon 100 % lisää siis vetovoimaa vain arvosta 50 kN arvoon 76,5 kN, jos nopeus pysyy vakiona. 

Tietysti tämän kaltainen laskelma on hyvin yksinkertaistettu mutta kuitenkin suuntaa antava. Tr1:n suurin hetkellinenkin vetovoima nopeudella 70 km/h on siis mitä ilmeisimmin paljon vähemmän kuin hitaassa ajossa saavutettava maksimi 160 kN. Todennäköisesti se on jopa alle 100 kN ja teho vastaavasti alle 2000 kW. Lisäksi näitäkin arvoja voidaan ylläpitää lähinnä vain sekunteja yhtäjaksoisesti, jos kattilapaineen ei haluta putoavan. Niillä ei siis ole mitään käytännön merkitystä.

----------


## PNu

> Junan jääminen mäkeen ja ylitehon ottaminen suuressa nopeudessa ovat eri asiat.


Eivät täysin eri asioita. Suuremman tehon omaava veturi voi yleensä ottaa nousuihin helpommin vauhtia eikä nopeus myöskään putoa ylämäessä yhtä nopeasti. Siten suuri teho auttaa paljon myös mäennousuissa. Tämä on nimenomaan sähköveturin etu diesel- ja höyryvetureihin nähden.




> Vetovoiman ongelma ja mäkeen jäänti eivät riipu siitä, onko veturissa dieselmoottori vai höyrykone, vaan vetovoimasta, joka puolestaan viime kädessä on kysymys hankauspainosta.


Usein se kyllä riippuu nimenomaan siitä onko junassa diesel- vai höyryveturi. Kuten edellä olen jo useaan kertaan todennut niin dieselveturi pystyy tasaisemman vedon ja helpomman säädettävyyden takia yleensä aina höydyntämään kitkan tehokkaammin kuin höyryveturi. Siten saman hankauspainon omaavista diesel- ja höyryvetureista dieselveturi on yleensä vahvempi. 

Lisäksi dieselvetureissa on usein selvästi suurempi hankauspaino kuin vastaavissa höyryvetureissa. Dieseleissä kun veturin koko paino on tavallisesti vetopyörillä mutta linja-ajoon tarkoitetuissa höyryvetureissa näin oli vain harvoin.

Sitten on vielä sekin, että vaikka keli olisikin niin hyvä, ettei kitkaraja tule vastaan edes veturin koneistosta irtoavalla maksimivoimalla (joka on täysin mahdollinen tilanne) niin diesel on silloinkin yleensä vahvempi. Tämä johtuu siitä, että sähköisen tai hydraulisen voimansiirron asiosta dieselmoottori voi käydä jo pienelläkin nopeudella ajettaessa suurella teholla ja veturista saadaan siten suuri vetovoima. Höyryveturilla teho sen sijaan lisääntyy vasta koneen iskuluvun kasvamisen myötä eli nopeuden noustessa. 

Tämä on juuri keskeinen sisältö tässä jo aikaisemmin viittaamassani artikkelissa, joka on täyttä asiaa ja kannattaa jokaisen aiheesta kiinnostuneen ehdottomasti lukea. 




> Mäissä sallittujen junapainojen nostoa voi perustella myös nopeuksien kasvulla (mkeen voitiin ottaa vauhtia suuremmalla nopeudella).


Suuritehoisten sähkövetureiden osalta tämä pätee mutta diesel- ja höyryvetureiden kohdalla harvoin.




> Junien nopeudet olivat ylipäätään vielä kasvussa kun höyryvetureiden valmistus loppui. Kasvu ei johtunut siitä, että otettiin käyttöön dieselvetureita, sillä myös höyrykaudella junanopeudet olivat jatkuvasti kasvaneet ja olisivat voineet kasvaa yhtä hyvin vaikka dieselvetureita ei olisikaan otettu käyttöön.


VR:n tavarajunakäyttöön tarkoitetuilla höyryvetureilla suurin sallittu nopeus oli Tr1:tä lukuunottamatta vain 45-65 km/h. Dieselvetureiden vetämillä tavarajunilla suurin sallittu nopeus oli yleensä 75 km/h, joten nopeuksien kasvaminen johtui nimenomaan dieselvetureihin siirtymisestä. 

Tosin ei pelkästään suurimman sallitun nopeuden kasvamisen vuoksi vaan dieselvetureiden suuremman vetovoiman ja tehon ansiosta aikatauluja voitiin nopeuttaa muutenkin. Siksihän dieselvetureiden vetämien tavarajunien aikatauluja nopeutettiin usein Tr1-vetoistenkin junien aikaisempiin aikatauluihin verrattuna, vaikka niilläkin suurin sallittu nopeus oli yleensä 75 km/h.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät täysin eri asioita. Suuremman tehon omaava veturi voi yleensä ottaa nousuihin helpommin vauhtia eikä nopeus myöskään putoa ylämäessä yhtä nopeasti. Siten suuri teho auttaa paljon myös mäennousuissa. Tämä on nimenomaan sähköveturin etu diesel- ja höyryvetureihin nähden.


Olemme tähän mennessä verranneet höyry- ja dieselvetureita. Vaihdatko nyt aihetta?




> Usein se kyllä riippuu nimenomaan siitä onko junassa diesel- vai höyryveturi. Kuten edellä olen jo useaan kertaan todennut niin dieselveturi pystyy tasaisemman vedon ja helpomman säädettävyyden takia yleensä aina höydyntämään kitkan tehokkaammin kuin höyryveturi...


Pyysin jo aiemmin sinua selittämään, mihin tämä väitteesi perustuu. Ei ole oikein vakuuttavaa, että vetoat vain omiin ajatuksiisi todistellessasi mielipiteitäsi.




> Tämä on juuri keskeinen sisältö tässä jo aikaisemmin viittaamassani artikkelissa, joka on täyttä asiaa ja kannattaa jokaisen aiheesta kiinnostuneen ehdottomasti lukea.


En välitä kirjoittaa uudelleen sitä, mitä tuosta artikkelista jo kirjoitin tässä viestissä. Lyhyesti sanottuna juttu on täyttä roskaa.

Eikö sinulla ole mitään uuttaa jo kumottujen väitteidesi jälkeen? Ei ole mitään mieltä alkaa kiertää kehää ja aloittaa taas samoista asioista.




> VR:n tavarajunakäyttöön tarkoitetuilla höyryvetureilla suurin sallittu nopeus oli Tr1:tä lukuunottamatta vain 45-65 km/h. Dieselvetureiden vetämillä tavarajunilla suurin sallittu nopeus oli yleensä 75 km/h, joten nopeuksien kasvaminen johtui nimenomaan dieselvetureihin siirtymisestä.


Tarkoitatko, että jos dieselvetureita ei olisi 1960-luvulta lähtien hankittu, niiden sijasta kalustoa olisi uusittu hankkimalla vanhanaikaisia höyryvetureita, joiden suorituskyky olisi ollut pienempi kuin uusimpien höyryvetureiden?

Kaluston suorityskyvyn kehitystä voi havainnollistaa panemalla aikajanalle kulloinkin hankitun kaluston nopeuksia, vetovoimia ja tehoja. Ei kehitykseen vaikuta veturitekniikka, vaan aika.




> Tosin ei pelkästään suurimman sallitun nopeuden kasvamisen vuoksi vaan dieselvetureiden suuremman vetovoiman ja tehon ansiosta aikatauluja voitiin nopeuttaa muutenkin.


Ymmärrä nyt jo, että suurin vetovoima on kiinni veturin hankauspainosta, ei tehosta eikä voimanlähteen tekniikasta. Teho vaikuttaa siihen, miten nopeasti junia voi vetää.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täytyy vielä täydentää itseään, kun tähänkin näyttää löytyvän vastaus Ivalon kirjasta Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito. Sivulla 297 (vuoden 1945 painos) kerrotaan höyryn tekevän esim. täytöksellä 30 % ajettaessa 2,18 kertaa niin paljon työtä kuin täytöksellä 100 %. 
> 
> Jos Tr1 kehittäisi vaikkapa 50 kN:n vetovoiman jatkuvassa ajossa nopeudella 70 km/h, kun täytös on 30 % niin teoriassa 100 % täytöksellä vetovoima olisi 166,7 kN ((50 kN / 30) * 100 = 166,7 kN). Koska 30 % täytöksellä höyry tekee kuitenkin suhteellisesti 2,18 kertaa enemmän työtä niin todellinen vetovoima olisi 100 % täytöksellä vain 76,5 kN (166,7 kN / 2,18 = 76,5 kN). Täytöksen lisääminen arvosta 30 % arvoon 100 % lisää siis vetovoimaa vain arvosta 50 kN arvoon 76,5 kN, jos nopeus pysyy vakiona.


Tässä sinulla menevät nyt sekaisin työn ja voiman käsitteet.

Kun Ivalo selittää kirjassaan höyrykoneen täytöksien eroja, hän puhuu siitä, miten paljon höyryn sisältämästä energiasta voidaan muuttaa junaa eteenpäin vetaväksi mekaaniseksi energiaksi. Tämä asia on keskeinen höyrykoneen taloudellisen käytön kannalta.

Toki täytös vaikuttaa tehoon ja keskimääräiseen vetovoimaan. Mutta ei niitä esittämälläsi tavalla lasketa. Eli että 100 %:n täytös vähentäisi keskimääräistä vetovoimaa 30 %:n täytökseen verrattuna, kun tosiasia on päin vastoin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä olet oikeassa mutta Ivalon mukaanhan painetta nimenomaan ei saa laskea. Syy on siinä, että kattilapaine on jossain vaiheessa pakko nostaa taas ylös ja paineen nosto on paljon työläämpää kuin sen pitäminen jatkuvasti tasaisena.
> 
> Kattilapaineen pudottaminen on siis vähän sama kuin se kuuluisa housuihin laskeminen pakkasella. Veturista saadaan kyllä hetkellisesti normaalia suurempi teho mutta sen jälkeen joudutaan matelemaan hitaasti pienellä teholla painetta jälleen nostaen. Jos juna on vielä ylämäessä, se todennäköisesti jää nousuun kiinni.


Jos nyt malttaisit edes lukea ajatuksella Ivaloasi, kun et ehkä voi keskustella jonkun kokeneen höyryveturin kuljettajan kanssa, joka voisi selostaa sinulle, miten höyryveturia on käytännössä ajettu. Kyllä Ivalokin se selostaa, mutta Ivalolta ei voi kysyä, eikä Ivalo korjaa oitis, jos ymmärrät väärin.

Liikkeellelähdössä ja mäissä höyryveturista otetaan tarvittaessa enemmän tehoa kuin kattila tuottaa, koska kattilan ominaisuus on, että se toimii höyrypaineakkuna samalla kun se myös tuottaa energiaa polttoaineen palamisesta.

Kun juna on matkavauhdissa tai ylittänyt mäen, tarvitaan junan vetämiseen tehoa vähemmän kuin kattilan maksimiteho, eli silloin keitetään höyryä juuri kulutetun energiareservin palauttamiseksi.

Et ehkä ole oivaltanut sitäkään, ettei höyryveturin koneistoa käytetä tasaisessa vedossa täydellä paineella. Sillä täytöstä ei voi käytännössä asettaa pienemmäksi kuin noin 25 %. Ja mikäli täydellä paineella koneen teho on silloin liian suuri eli junan vauhti yhtä kiihtyy, vakionopeus asetetaan valtaventtiilillä eli höyryä kuristamalla, jolloin sylinterin maksimipaine laskee.

Saatat nyt kysyä, että miksi näin, koska täytöksen pienentäminen lisää hyötysuhdetta samoin kuin paineen nosto.

Vastaus on, että peraatteessa samasta syystä, kuin dieselmoottorissakin joudutaan rajoittamaan puristussuhdetta ja polttoaineen palamisesta aiheutuvaa maksimipainetta: kone ei kestä mitä vain ja koko veturi mitoitetaan tietylle kuormalle ja kone toimimaan taloudellisimmin sitä kuormaa vastaavalla teholla.




> Yhdestä kuutiosta vettä saadaan siis 144 m3 höyryä eli tämäkin riittää 2,5 m3/s kulutuksella vain alle minuutiksi. Lisäksi se tapahtuu siis paineen heikkenemisen kustannuksella eli vaikeuksia kerjäten. Kovin suurta määrää vettä ei tällä tavoin voida edes höyryksi muuttaa ilman kattilan kuivumisen ja kattilaräjähdyksen vaaraa.


Unohda nyt jo nämä omat teoriasi ja itse arvaamasi lukuarvot. Ja mistähän poimit tuon arvon 144 m3?

Jos haluat todistaa, ettei höyrysäiliöveturi toimi kuin muutaman sekunnin ja koska sama efekti höyrykattilassa ei mielestäsi toimi kuin muutaman sekunnin, niin esitä asiasta pätevä teoria tai esimerkkilaskelma, ei vain omaa arvaustasi.

Vinkkinä tälle työllesi voin kertoa, että tarvitset tiedon siitä, mikä on veden kiehumislämpötila paineen funktiona. Se tulos, mikä sinun tulisi saada on tieto siitä, miten paljon höyryä kiehuu 200-asteisesta vedestä, jonka paine on 15 bar, kun höyryä johdetaan kattilasta pois. Lopputilan voit valita itse. Eli esimerkiksi paineeseen 5 bar (jolloin vielä imurit toimivat ja kattilan käyttöä voidaan jatkaa).

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Olemme tähän mennessä verranneet höyry- ja dieselvetureita. Vaihdatko nyt aihetta?


En. Halusin vain muistuttaa, ettei diesel- ja höyryvetureiden välillä ole vauhdinottokyvyssä mitään niin merkittäviä eroja, että tämä selittäisi dieselvetureiden suuremmat junapainot. Vauhdinottokyky on pätevä argumentti korkeintaan sähkövetureiden junapainoja tarkasteltaessa.




> Pyysin jo aiemmin sinua selittämään, mihin tämä väitteesi perustuu. Ei ole oikein vakuuttavaa, että vetoat vain omiin ajatuksiisi todistellessasi mielipiteitäsi.


Ja selitinkin sen jo edellä muutamaan kertaan mutta otetaan nyt vielä kerran. 

Höyryveturin sylintereissä vaikuttava voima ei ole tasainen vaan veturi vetää nykien. Muistaakseni voima on suurimmillaan sillä hetkellä, kun höyry päästetään sylinteriin ja se pienenee männän liikkeen mukana. Tästä johtuen myös veturin vetopyörillä vaikuttava voima vaihtelee. Suurin hetkellinen voima on siis selvästi suurempi, kuin keskimääräinen pyörien kehällä vaikuttava vetovoima.

Ympärilyöntiherkkyys määräytyy sen mukaan, mikä on suurin hetkellinen vetovoima. Tämän takia höyryveturin vetovoima täytyy säätää niin pieneksi, että se pysyy kitkarajan alapuolella silläkin hetkellä, kun voima on maksimissaan. 

Junan vetämisen kannalta ratkaisevaa on kuitenkin keskimääräinen vetovoima. Se on siis höyryveturilla huomattavasti hetkellistä maksimivoimaa pienempi ja siten myös huomattavasti kitkarajaa pienempi.

Sen sijaan dieselveturi vetää tasaisesti ja se pystyy siksi pitämään vetovoimansa koko ajan lähellä kitkarajaa. Siksi keskimääräinen kitkavoima saadaan korkeammaksi. 

Lisäksi dieselvetureissa on jo 60-luvulta lähtien ollut automaattisia luistonestojärjestelmiä, jotka helpottavat vetovoiman pitämistä kitkarajan tuntumassa entisestään. Esim. Dr13-veturin suurtartuntakytkentä oli tämän kaltainen järjestelmä. Dr13-veturit ehtivät liikennöidä höyryvetureiden rinnalla yli 10 vuoden ajan.

Dieselvetureiden paremmuus kitkan hyödyntäjänä höyryvetureihin verrattuna on aivan veturitekniikan perusasioita ja siihen törmää alan kirjallisuudessa ja artikkeleissa jatkuvasti. Se muuten mainitaan myös tässä samassa artikkelissa.




> Ymmärrä nyt jo, että suurin vetovoima on kiinni veturin hankauspainosta, ei tehosta eikä voimanlähteen tekniikasta. Teho vaikuttaa siihen, miten nopeasti junia voi vetää.


Hyvillä keleillä veturin vetovoimaa ei useinkaan rajoita kitkan loppuminen vaan suurin koneistosta irti saatava vetovoima. Siksi on tärkeää, että veturi voi tuottaa jo pienellä nopeudella suuren tehon, koska silloin myös vetovoima on suuri ja tämä nimenomaan riippuu voimansiirron tekniikasta. Diesel- ja sähkövetureilla suuren tehon tuottaminen onnistuu pienelläkin nopeudella mutta höryvetureilla ei. 




> Eikö sinulla ole mitään uuttaa jo kumottujen väitteidesi jälkeen?


Mitkä on kumottu ja mitkä ei. Lukijoiden täytyy tietysti tehdä tästä omat johtopäätöksensä. Varmasti lukijoiden joukossa on runsaasti myös niitä, jotka tietävät nämä asiat paljon paremmin kuin kumpikaan meistä, vaikka eivät ota osaa keskusteluun. Se on kuitenkin totta, ettei asiasta kannata enää kinata, kun ei meillä kummallakaan ole enää mitään uutta sanottavaa.

----------


## PNu

> Toki täytös vaikuttaa tehoon ja keskimääräiseen vetovoimaan. Mutta ei niitä esittämälläsi tavalla lasketa. Eli että 100 %:n täytös vähentäisi keskimääräistä vetovoimaa 30 %:n täytökseen verrattuna, kun tosiasia on päin vastoin.


En minä sanonut, että täytöksen lisääminen vähentäisi vetovoimaa. Päinvastoin laskin, että täytöksen lisääminen arvosta 30 % arvoon 100 % lisää vetovoimaa arvosta 50 kN arvoon 76,5 kN. 

Pointti on siinä, että täytösen lisääminen ei nosta suurilla nopeuksilla vetovoimaa arvoon 160 kN asti eli veturin maksimivetovoimaan saakka vaan tämä kyetään saavuttamaan vain pienellä nopeudella.

----------


## PNu

> Jos haluat todistaa, ettei höyrysäiliöveturi toimi kuin muutaman sekunnin ja koska sama efekti höyrykattilassa ei mielestäsi toimi kuin muutaman sekunnin, niin esitä asiasta pätevä teoria tai esimerkkilaskelma, ei vain omaa arvaustasi.


Sitäkään en ole väittänyt, että höyrysäiliöveturi toimisi vain muutaman sekunnin vaan että Tr1 ei pysty ylläpitämään 70 km/h ajettaessa kolminkertaista tehoa jatkuvaan tehoon verrattuna kuin muutaman sekunnin ilman kattilapaineen ja tehon putoamista. Tosin kolminkertaista tehoa siitä ei mitä ilmeisimmin voida saada teoriassakaan irti, kuten tässä viestissä kerroin. Näin ollen ei mitään perusteita sanoa höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrää tasaiseksi.

Tämä ei tarkoita, etteikö Tr1-veturin kattilasta silti voitaisi ottaa jatkuvaa tehoa suurempaa höyrymäärää minuuttienkin ajan. Tämänhän olen todennut edellä monta kertaa itsekin.




> Ja mistähän poimit tuon arvon 144 m3?


Vertaamalla Ivalon kertomia kuuman veden (1156 dm3/t) ja tulistetun höyryn (167 dm3/kg) tilavuuksia.

----------


## PNu

> En välitä kirjoittaa uudelleen sitä, mitä tuosta artikkelista jo kirjoitin tässä viestissä.


Ja minä taas kerroin tässä viestissä, miksi artikkelin väitteet pätevät kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja minä taas kerroin tässä viestissä, miksi artikkelin väitteet pätevät kuitenkin.


Tarkoittanee tämän viestiketjun viestiä 12? Olen omasta puolestani mm. viestissä 14 oikaissut käsityksiäsi. Ja sitten viestissä 15 jne. Niinhän tätä jaarittelua on jatkettu.

Veturit ovat teknisiä laitteita ja ne toimivat luonnonlakien mukaan. Niitä ei joku asioita ymmärtämätön voi muuttaa, kirjoittaa sitten hölynpölyartikkeleita englanniksi tai suomeksi. Kävin artikkelin pääkohdat läpi kertoen, mikä artikkelissa on pielessä. Yritit vääntää asioita uudelleen solmuun, ja kumosin nekin. Nyt palaat taas tuohon artikkeliin pyhänä totuutena.

Tuntuu todella turhalta yrittää selittää asioita, sillä kun päästään sille tasolle, ettet enää voi kieltää tosiasioita, vaihdat aihetta ja jonkun ajan päästä väität uudelleen samoja asioita jotka on jo käsitelty loppuun.

Kun pyydän sinua osoittamaan väitteitäsi tosiksi joidenkin muiden kuin omien aiempien väitteidesi perusteella, sivuutat asiat. Tai sitten palaat selittämällä asioilla, jotka on jo aiemmin puitu.

Minun ja sinun inttämisessä on se olennainen ero, että minä perustelen asiat pätevillä muiden tekemillä lähteillä tai perusfysiikalla. Sinä vetoat johonkin netissä julkaistuun artikkeliin, jolla ei ole minkäänlaista luotettavuusarvoa (perustelin artikkelin epäluotettavuuttakin viestin 10 lopussa) tai omiin aiemmin esittämiisi luuloihin.

Kirjoitin jokin aika sitten näin:



> Jos haluat todistaa, ettei höyrysäiliöveturi toimi kuin muutaman sekunnin ja koska sama efekti höyrykattilassa ei mielestäsi toimi kuin muutaman sekunnin, niin esitä asiasta pätevä teoria tai esimerkkilaskelma, ei vain omaa arvaustasi.


Koska sinä olit kirjoittanut näin:



> Yhdestä kuutiosta vettä saadaan siis 144 m3 höyryä eli tämäkin riittää 2,5 m3/s kulutuksella vain alle minuutiksi.


Ja nyt sinä vastaat näin:



> Sitäkään en ole väittänyt, että höyrysäiliöveturi toimisi vain muutaman sekunnin vaan että Tr1 ei pysty ylläpitämään 70 km/h ajettaessa kolminkertaista tehoa jatkuvaan tehoon verrattuna kuin muutaman sekunnin ilman kattilapaineen ja tehon putoamista.


Esitä nyt jo se laskelma tai jokin muu pätevä todiste kuin vain omat väitteesi. Jos et osaa laskea ja jos sinulla ei ole käytännön tietoa tästä asiasta, älä väitä asian olevan jollain lailla vaikka itse luulet niin.

Osaatko muuten laskea sen, kuinka kauan ja millä paineella Tr1:n kattilasta saadaan höyryä kun alussa kattilapaine on 15 bar?

Ole hyvä ja vastaa ensin tähän kysymykseen osaamisestasi ennen kuin kirjoitat mitään muuta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Ja mistähän poimit tuon arvon 144 m3?
> 
> 
> Vertaamalla Ivalon kertomia kuuman veden (1156 dm3/t) ja tulistetun höyryn (167 dm3/kg) tilavuuksia.


Miksi et katsonut oikeata tietoa siitä Ivalon kirjan taulukosta, jossa on lueteltu muutamien veturisarjojen kattiloiden paineita, lämpötiloja ja tilavuuksia?

Mutta vastaa ensin edellisen viestin kysymykseen siitä, osaatko laskea Tr1:n kattilan höyrynantokykyä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> En minä sanonut, että täytöksen lisääminen vähentäisi vetovoimaa. Päinvastoin laskin, että täytöksen lisääminen arvosta 30 % arvoon 100 % lisää vetovoimaa arvosta 50 kN arvoon 76,5 kN.


Sinä kirjoitit näin:



> Jos Tr1 kehittäisi vaikkapa 50 kN:n vetovoiman jatkuvassa ajossa nopeudella 70 km/h, kun täytös on 30 % niin teoriassa 100 % täytöksellä vetovoima olisi 166,7 kN ((50 kN / 30) * 100 = 166,7 kN). Koska 30 % täytöksellä höyry tekee kuitenkin suhteellisesti 2,18 kertaa enemmän työtä niin todellinen vetovoima olisi 100 % täytöksellä vain 76,5 kN (166,7 kN / 2,18 = 76,5 kN). Täytöksen lisääminen arvosta 30 % arvoon 100 % lisää siis vetovoimaa vain arvosta 50 kN arvoon 76,5 kN, jos nopeus pysyy vakiona.


Ensinnä aloitat arvaamalla jotain (Jos Tr1 kehittäisi vaikkapa...).

Sitten lasket väärin täytöksen merkityksen keskimääräiselle vetovoimalle ((50 kN / 30) * 100 = 166,7 kN), sillä täytöksen päättymisen jälkeen sylinterin paine ei ole nolla. 

Sitten ymmärrät väärin, mitä Ivalo kertoimella 2,18 tarkoittaa. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että jokin voima on 2,18 kertaa jokin toinen voima, vaan sitä, että täydellä täytöksellä ei käytetä hyväksi tulistetun höyryn paisuntaa paineen laskiessa. Jos paisuntaa käytetään hyväksi, 30 %:n täytöksellä saadaan höyrystä 2,18-kertainen energiamäärä verrattuna siihen, että täytös olisi 100 % eli paisuntaa ei käytetä hyödyksi. 

Sitten ymmärrät väärin sen, mitä tämä merkitsee höyrykoneen tekemän työn määrälle siinä tapauksessa, että täytös on 30 tai 100 % ja lähtöpaine ja höyryn lämpötila ovat molemmissa tapauksissa samat. Tehtyjen töiden määrien suhde ei riipu pelkästään täytösten erosta kuten luulet vaan myös höyryn paineesta ja lämpötilasta. Suuntaa antava suuruusluokka on, että 100 %:n täytöksellä höyrykoneen tekemä työ on 25-35 % suurempi kuin 30 %:n täytöksellä.

Osaatko muuten selittää miksi? Ennen kuin vastaat, vastaa kuitenkin aiemman viestini kysymykseen siitä, osaatko laskea Tr1:n kattilan höyrynantokykyä.




> Pointti on siinä, että täytösen lisääminen ei nosta suurilla nopeuksilla vetovoimaa arvoon 160 kN asti eli veturin maksimivetovoimaan saakka vaan tämä kyetään saavuttamaan vain pienellä nopeudella.


Pointtisi olet päätellyt täysin väärin, minkä edellä osoitin. Siksi toiseksi et omassa "teoriassasi" käsitellyt lainkaan nopeutta, joten et edes teoriasi perusteella voi sanoa mitään nopeudesta. Kuitenkin todistelet teoriasi selittävän nyt jotain nopeudesta.

Nopeus vaikuttaa siten, että jollain veturin nopeudella höyryputkien ja koneiston rakenne alkavat rajoittaa höyryn virtausnopeutta. Mutta koska et tiedä, miten Tr1-veturin rakenne höyryn virtausta rajoittaa, et voi väittää tästä asiasta tämän esimerkiksi valitsemasi veturin kohdalta mitään.

Mutta käytännön höyryveturissa veturin maksimivetovoima voidaan saavuttaa, vaikka höyryn virtaus rajoittaisikin maksimipainetta koneistossa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että käytännössä kaikkien höyryvetureiden koneen kehittämä vetovoima vetopyörän kehällä ylittää hankauspainon. Sinä tosin olet jossain edellä väittänyt, ettei näin olisi kun dieselvetureissa ei ole niin, mutta olet valitettavasti väärässä. Ivalon kirjassa on kaikki tiedot voidaksesi laskea siellä käsiteltyjen veturisarjojen osalta koneiston vetopyörän kehällle kehittämän vetovoiman ja verrata sitä hankauspainon kautta saatavaan veturin maksimivetovoimaan. Ja sitten voit todeta itse, että väitit jotain vastoin tietoa, joka oli itselläsikin käsillä.

Minä sovin nyt yksipuolisesti niin, että en enää jatka höyryveturin toiminnan opettamista sinulle, ennen kuin kerrot, osaatko laskea Tr1:n kattilan höyrynantokykyä vai et. Jos sanot, ettet osaa, silloin myönnät kaiken siitä väittämäsi olevan perätöntä, koska sinulla ei ole ollut mitään perustetta väitteillesi "vain muutamasta sekunnista". Jos osaat laskea, niin sitten varmaan lasket ja joudut myöntämään, että olisi kannattanut laskea heti aluksi eikä alkaa väittää muuta kuin laskusi tulos osoittaa.

Jos laskusi on oikein, mutta osoittaa, että höyryä riittää muutamaksi sekunniksi (muutama tarkoittaa jotain arvoa, jonka suuruusluokka on sama kuin 3-4 sekuntia, josta kirjoitit viestissäsi 54 tässä ketjussa), nostan sinulle hattua ja myönnän itse, että minun olisi kannattanut laskea.

Mutta katsotaan nyt miten tässä käy.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Minun ja sinun inttämisessä on se olennainen ero, että minä perustelen asiat pätevillä muiden tekemillä lähteillä tai perusfysiikalla. Sinä vetoat johonkin netissä julkaistuun artikkeliin, jolla ei ole minkäänlaista luotettavuusarvoa (perustelin artikkelin epäluotettavuuttakin viestin 10 lopussa) tai omiin aiemmin esittämiisi luuloihin.


Tämän keskustelun kaksi olennaisinta kysymystä ovat olleet, määräytyykö vetureiden välinen kitkavoiman ero pelkän hankauspainon mukaan ja onko höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä tasainen eli nopeudesta riippumaton. En ole nähnyt sinun tähän mennessä esittävän yhtäkään lähdettä, joka näiltä osin tukisi väitteitäsi. 

Minä sen sijaan olen esittänyt omien väitteitteni tueksi tämän artikkelin sekä Mikko Ivalon kirjassa Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito olevat vetovoimakäyrät sivuilla 565, 566 ja 569 (vuoden 1945 painos), jotka eivät todellakaan ole tasaisia vaan osoittavat höyryveturin vetovoiman heikkenevän merkittävästi nopeuden kasvaessa. Tarvittaessa löytäisin ainakin kitkavoimaan liittyvään kysymykseen useitakin muita lähteitä. 

Valitettavasti tämä keskustelu on kuitenkin taas menossa sävyltään niin ikävään suuntaan, että en haluaisi tätä enää jatkaa. Tarkoitukseni oli aivan vilpittömästi käydä keskustelua vetureista eikä haastaa riitaa. Toki myönnän että intouduin varmaan välillä käyttämään tarpeettoman kovaa kieltä. En ole siitä millään lailla ylpeä ja pyydän vielä kerran anteeksi, jos loukkasin jotain.

----------


## PNu

> Suuntaa antava suuruusluokka on, että 100 %:n täytöksellä höyrykoneen tekemä työ on 25-35 % suurempi kuin 30 %:n täytöksellä.


Tämä onkin vielä pakko kommentoida. Minähän laskin edellä, että vetovoima olisi 30 % täytöksellä 50 kN ja 100 % täytöksellä 76,5 kN. 100 % täytöksellä vetovoima olisi siis 53 % suurempi kuin 30 % täytöksellä. 

Jos nyt on niin, että oikeasti 100 % täytöksellä vetovoima on vain 25-35 % suurempi kuin 30 % täytöksellä niin silloinhan väitteeni (ettei Tr1 kykene saavuttamaan hetkellisestikään 160 kN vetovoimaa 70 km/h ajettaessa) on vielä vankemmin totta.

Jos näet jatkuvassa ajossa vetovoima on nopeudella 70 km/h tuo 50 kN 30 % täytöksellä niin sittenhän sinun laskutavallasi 100 % täytöksellä voitaisiin saavuttaa vain 62,5-67,5 kN.

Sitten kysyit mistä minä tuon arvon 50 kN otin. Se on vain arvaus, kuten edellä kerroinkin mutta mielestäni varsin valistunut sellainen. Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito kertoo sivun 569 taulukossa hiilipolttoisen Hv1:n jatkuvaksi vetovoimaksi nopeudella 70 km/h arvon 30 kN. Koska Tr1 on selvästi suurempi veturi mutta ei teholtaan kuitenkaan kaksinkertainen niin Tr1:n vastaava jatkuva vetovoima voisi hyvinkin olla tuo 50 kN. Tarkka lukema voi aivan yhtä hyvin olla esim. 48 kN tai 55 kN mutta tämä ei muuta tulosta niin paljon, että erilaiseen johtopäätökseen olisi aihetta. 

Tr1:n suurin hetkellinenkin vetovoima nopeudella 70 km/h on siis mitä ilmeisimmin paljon vähemmän kuin 160 kN. Siten myöskään höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä ei ole tasainen edes pelkkää hetkellistä vetovoimaa tarkasteltaessa.

----------


## PNu

Kitkan osalta voitaisiin vielä katsoa, mitä Wikipedia siitä sanoo. On huomattava, että tässä tapauksessa kitkakertoimella tarkoitetaan arvoa, joka saadaan jakamalla veturin kitkapaino vetovoimalla. Veturi käyttää siis kitkan sitä tehokkaammin, mitä pienempi kerroin on.




> Diesel and electric locomotives  can work with a much lower factor of adhesion than a reciprocating steam locomotive because their power is applied smoothly, unlike the latter's pulsed power delivery.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole siitä millään lailla ylpeä ja pyydän vielä kerran anteeksi, jos loukkasin jotain.


En minä loukkaannu siitä, jos väität asioiden olevan toisin kuin ne ovat. On vain turhauttavaa toistaa samoja asioita.




> Tämän keskustelun kaksi olennaisinta kysymystä ovat olleet, määräytyykö vetureiden välinen kitkavoiman ero pelkän hankauspainon mukaan...


Käytännössä mikään asia ei ole pelkästään, vaan kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen. Kysymys on siitä, mikä asia vaikuttaa merkittävästi, mikä ei. Hankauspaino on ensisijainen veturin vetokoukussa olevaan suurimpaan mahdolliseen vetovoimaan vaikuttava tekijä.

Pyörän ja kiskon välinen tehollinen kitka "suurella nopeudella" (joka pitäisi määritellä kun siitä puhutaan), kuten vaikka 70 km/h ei ole enää olennainen tekijä verrattaessa höyryveturin ja dieselveturin suurinta mahdollista tehollista vetovoimaa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että dieselveturi ei kykene tuottamaan vetopyörän kehälle läheskään sellaista vetovoimaa, että kitkavoima ylittyisi. Sen varmaan todistit jo itsekin aivan alussa käyttäen esimerkkinä Dr16:n vetovoimkäyrää.

Kirjoitin nyt tehollisesta kitkasta ja tehollisesta vetovoimasta. "Tehollinen" tarkoittaa, että nämä suureet määritellän tehon kautta keskimääräisinä arvoina. Todellisuudessa veturin kulkiessa kitka muodostuu sekä liuku- että seisovasta kitkasta, koska pyörän ja kiskon kosketuksessa tapahtuu sekä liukumista että vierimistä. Sen sijaan liikkeellelähdössä tilanne on toinen. 




> ... ja onko höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä tasainen eli nopeudesta riippumaton. En ole nähnyt sinun tähän mennessä esittävän yhtäkään lähdettä, joka näiltä osin tukisi väitteitäsi.


Ivalosta löytyy kaikki tieto tästä asiasta. Tietoa voi vahvistaa perusfysiikan oppikirjoilla. Olen tainuut mainita nämä jo muutaman kerran riittäviksi lähteiksi. Mutta on ymmärrettävä, mitä kummissakin sanotaan.

Höyryveturin vetovoimakäyrä on tasainen niin monen männäniskun ajan kuin kattila antaa koneeseen höyryä, jonka paineella kone ylittää vetopyörien kitkavoiman ja siten vetovoimaa rajoittaa vetopyörien välinen kitka. Dieselveturissa vetovoimaa rajoittaa dieselmoottorin teho, jota ei hetkellisesti voi nostaa samalla tavalla kuin höyryveturin kattilan antamaa tehoa voi nostaa. Olen pyytänyt sinua laskemaan tuon "hetken" pituuden, ja odotan laskusi tulosta edelleen.




> Minä sen sijaan olen esittänyt omien väitteitteni tueksi tämän artikkelin sekä Mikko Ivalon kirjassa Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito olevat vetovoimakäyrät sivuilla 565, 566 ja 569 (vuoden 1945 painos), jotka eivät todellakaan ole tasaisia vaan osoittavat höyryveturin vetovoiman heikkenevän merkittävästi nopeuden kasvaessa. Tarvittaessa löytäisin ainakin kitkavoimaan liittyvään kysymykseen useitakin muita lähteitä.


Ja olen referoinut tuon artikkelin, joka ristiriitaisuuksien ja väärin ymmärryksen vuoksi on arvoton.

Taisin jo aiemmin kertoa, että viittaamasi Ivalon vetovoimakäyrät ovat tehollisia jatkuvan vetovoiman käyriä, joissa vetovoimaa rajoittaa kattilan höyrystyskyky. Ne siis eivät kuvaa hetkellistä vetovoimaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä onkin vielä pakko kommentoida. Minähän laskin edellä, että vetovoima olisi 30 % täytöksellä 50 kN ja 100 % täytöksellä 76,5 kN. 100 % täytöksellä vetovoima olisi siis 53 % suurempi kuin 30 % täytöksellä...


Työ ja vetovoima eivät ole sama asia, kuten jo kirjoitin.

Työ = voima x matka.
Voima = voima.
Männän tekemä työ = mäntään vaikuttava paine x männän liike.

Kun mäntään vaikuttava paine ei ole vakio, männän tekemä työ on paineen integraali männän kulkemalta matkalta. Integraalin arvo on paineen muodostaman kuvion pinta-ala. Jakamalla tuo pinta-ala matkalla saadaan muuttuneen paineen tekemää työmäärää vastaava vakio paine. Siis se paineen arvo, joka tekisi saman työn kuin muuttuva paine. Sitä kutsutaan teholliseksi keskipaineeksi. Pinta-ala ja siten tehollinen keskipaine eivät muutu suorassa suhteessa höyrykoneen täytöksen arvoon, joten et voi käyttää samoja prosenttiarvoja täytökselle ja tehollisesta keskipaineesta lasketulle voimalle.

Nyt tarvitsee varmaan mainita jo kolmas lähde matematiikan osalta: lukion matematiikan pitkän oppimäärän oppikirja (niitä on monta, ei tarvitse yksilöidä tekijöiden mukaan).




> Sitten kysyit mistä minä tuon arvon 50 kN otin. Se on vain arvaus, kuten edellä kerroinkin mutta mielestäni varsin valistunut sellainen.


Kas vain. Sinä tiukkaat minulta lähteitä, mutta sinun puoleltasi riittävät arvaukset.  :Smile: 




> Minä sovin nyt yksipuolisesti niin, että en enää jatka höyryveturin toiminnan opettamista sinulle, ennen kuin kerrot, osaatko laskea Tr1:n kattilan höyrynantokykyä vai et. Jos sanot, ettet osaa, silloin myönnät kaiken siitä väittämäsi olevan perätöntä, koska sinulla ei ole ollut mitään perustetta väitteillesi "vain muutamasta sekunnista". Jos osaat laskea, niin sitten varmaan lasket ja joudut myöntämään, että olisi kannattanut laskea heti aluksi eikä alkaa väittää muuta kuin laskusi tulos osoittaa.


Missä vastaus viipyy?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Porkkanat sekä uusimmat Hr1- ja Tr1-veturit olivat virhehankinta, koska niitä voitiin käyttää vain 15-25 vuotta ja siitäkin suuri osa muussa kuin alkuperäisessä käyttötarkoituksessa.


Hr1-sarja oli käytössä 1939-1975 (36 vuotta), Tr1 vuodesta 1940-1975 (35 vuotta) ja Dm8-9 oli käytössä 1964-1990 (26 vuotta). Viimeinen Hr1 ja Tr1 valmistuivat 1957. Näitä vetureita siis valmistettiin 18 vuoden ajan, mistä on syytä laskea pois 2. maailmansodan aika ongelmineen.

Höyryvetureiden käyttö kokonaisuutena alkoi laskea vuodesta 1964, joten viimeisenä käyttövuonna ei ajettu paljon. Siten voi muotoilla Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjojen olleen käytössä 25-36 vuotta. Uusimpien yksilöiden 18 vuoden kyättöaika oli toki lyhyempi kuin vanhimpien. Dm8-9-sajojen hylkäykset alkoivat 1980, joten niiden kohdalla käyttöaika oli 16-25 vuotta.

Sähköistyksestä tilattiin saksalaisilta suunnitelma 1957. Sähköistys oli kuitenkin ollut esillä jo 1930-luvulla. Maailman mittakaavassa VR ei hankkinut uusia höyryvetureita mitenkään ihmeellisen myöhään, mutta sähköistyksen kanssa se oli liikkeellä hyvin myöhään. Tämä johti turhaan massiivisen dieselöinnin välivaiheeseen, josta voi sanoa että diesellinjavetureiden hankinta oli turhaa. Ajoissa tehdyllä sähköistyksellä Hr11-13 -sarjojen sijasta olisi voitu hankkia sähkövetureita.

Todettakoon vielä, että Hr11-sarja oli epäonnistunut eikä sitä kannata verrata muihin sarjoihin. Hr12 valmistettiin 1959-1662 ja poistaminen tapahtui 1977-1990. Hr13 valmistui 1963-1966 ja poistettiin 1972-2000. Ensimmäiset poistot johtuivat kolarivaurioista (3 yksilöä), ja varsinainen poistoaika oli 1990-luku. Sarjoina Hr12 oli siten käytössä 31 vuotta ja Hr13 37 vuotta. Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjat olivat siis pidempään käytössä kuin Hr12 ja yhtä kauan kuin Hr13.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Hr11-veturit olivat epäonnistuneita mutta säilyivät silti ajossa vuoteen 1972, kun saman ikäiset eli 1955 valmistuneet Hr1-veturit 1012-1019 poistettiin käytöstä 1969-1971. Tästä päätellen Hr11 ei ollut aivan niin kehno, kuin yleensä annetaan ymmärtää.

Hr1-vetureita oli käytössä vuosina 1937-1974 eli noin 36,5 vuotta mutta olennaista on, että 22 yksilöä käsittävästä sarjasta vain kuusi vanhinta eli 1937-1940 valmistuneet 1000-1005 ehtivät saavuttaa noin 30 vuoden käyttöiän, koska ne poistettiin 1969-1970. Numerot 1006-1011 valmistuivat 40-luvun lopussa ja poistettiin 1969-1970 eli käyttöiäksi jäi noin 20 vuotta. Edellä mainitut 1012-1019 olivat käytössä noin 15 vuotta ja 1957 valmistuneet 1020 ja 1021 noin 17 vuotta ennen 1974 tapahtunutta poistoa. Tosin kaksi viimeksi mainittua olivat 70-luvun alussa pari vuotta kokonaan poissa liikenteestä, joten todellisia käyttövuosia kertyi niillekin vain noin 15.

Toinen merkittävä seikka on, että Hr1-sarjan ajomäärä oli jo 1962 enää noin 70 % ja 1965 noin 30 % 50-luvun lopun huippuvuosien ajomääristä. Vaikka sarjan veturit olivat virallisesti käytössä vuosiin 1969-1974 niin ei niillä loppuaikoina paljoakaan ajettu. Oikeastaan totuus on tätäkin karumpi, koska viimeisten vuosien aikana vähäisetkin kilometrit kertyivät usein keveissä henkilöjunissa tai tavara- ja sorajunissa. Näitä töitä olisi yhtä hyvin ja luultavasti kustannustehokkaammin voitu hoitaa niillä Hv- ja Tv-sarjojen vetureilla, joita laskettiin jo 60-luvun alkupuolella käytön puutteessa kylmäksi. 

Arvioisin, että esim. 1962 tarvittiin päivittäisessä kierrossa enää 7-9 ja viikonloppuisin 9-11 Hr1-veturia hoitamaan niitä töitä, joihin dieselvetureita ei riittänyt ja joihin muut höyryveturit huonommin pystyivät. Tähän päälle muutama varaveturiksi ja loput työllistettiin muille höyryvetureille yhtä hyvin tai paremmin soveltuvissa tehtävissä. 1955-1957 rakennetuille vetureille 1012-1021 ei siis enää tässäkään vaihessa ollut todellista tarvetta.

Tr1-vetureita oli 67, joista 13 valmistui sotien aikana ja loput ehtivät tästäkin sarjasta olla ajossa vain noin 20 vuotta. Osa hieman yli 20 vuotta ja osa hieman alle. Sikäli Tr1-vetureiden asema oli vähän parempi, että ajomäärät lähtivät laskuun oikeastaan vasta vuodesta 1962 eli työt vähenivät Hr1-sarjaan verrattuna muutaman vuoden viiveellä. Silti pidän kyseenalaisena kannattiko tästäkään sarjasta ainakaan vetureita 1081-1096 rakentaa. Tietysti vaikeaa tulevaisuuden ennustaminen oli 50-luvullakin enkä väitä, että päättäjät tekivät sen ajan näkökulmasta huonon valinnan.

Hr12 on merkitykseltään aivan eri tasolla kuin Hr1. Hr12-vetureita oli 42 kpl, jotka kaikki valmistuivat runsaan neljän vuoden aikana (1959-1963) ja olivat 60-luvulla erittäin tehokkassa käytössä. Tyyppi oli vuosista 1961-1962 alkaen noin 10 vuoden ajan käytännössä VR:n tärkein veturi, vaikka lukumäärällisesti se ei ollutkaan likimainkaan yleisin. Pääasiassa varaveturin asemaan se ajautui vasta 1983-1984 eli 20-25 vuoden iässä ja viimeiset yksilöt olivat ajossa vuoden 1990 loppuun eli noin 30 vuotta.

Hr13-vetureita oli 54 kpl, jotka rakennettiin 1962-1966 ja näistä useimmat olivat aktiivisessa käytössä 90-luvun puoliväliin eli noin 30 vuoden ajan ja osa jopa vuoteen 2000 eli 35-37 vuotta. Lisäksi tällä sarjalla vedettiin viimeiseen käyttöpäivään saakka jopa useita pikajunavuoroja. Hr13-vetureille ei siis tullut samanlaista vuosia kestänyttä jäähdyttelykautta kuten Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureille, joten pelkkä käyttövuosien vertailu ei ole perusteltua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hr13-vetureille ei siis tullut samanlaista vuosia kestänyttä jäähdyttelykautta kuten Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureille, joten pelkkä käyttövuosien vertailu ei ole perusteltua.


Niin, tätä viimeisten vuosien käyttöä et eritellytkään dieseleiden kohdalta yhtä perusteellisesti kuin höyryvetureiden kohdalta. Ei tainnut yhdestä päivästä päättyä dieseleidenkään käyttö.

Asioiden oikea suhteuttaminen pitäisi tehdä huomattavasti useamman ympäristötekijän suhteen kuin vain veturimäärät ja vuodet. Suoritusarvot eivät po. veturisarjoilla ole samat, joten niitä ei edes voi käyttää samaan tarkoitukseen suhteuttamatta tarkoituksia liikenteen kehitykseen.

Karkeasti voidaan sanoa, että Dr12-13-sarjat korvattiin Sr2-sarjalla. Tosin Sr2:ssa on 2-3 kertaa niin paljon tehoa ja nopeuttakin melkein tuplaten. Hurut eivät voisi hoitaa Sr2:n tehtäviä, eivätkä Hr1 ja Tr1 -veturit Hurujen töitä samoista syistä. Myös ylläpidossa on samansuuntaiset erot. Sr2-sarjaa ei tarvitse kierrättää konepajalla mittavassa täyskorjauksessa kuten dieselveturia mekaanisesti kuluvan ja kalliisti korjattavan päämoottorin vuoksi. Höyryvetureissa taas oli enemmän ylläpitämistä kuin dieseleissä.

Olennaista on, että sähköveto oli kaupallisesti käyttökelpoista tekniikkaa jo 1930-luvulla, mutta sähköistämättömille radoille ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin höyryveturit. Niistä voitiin luopua laajassa mitassa vasta 1960-luvulla dieseltekniikan yltäessä kelvolliselle tasolle. Kun sähköistys olisi aloitettu Suomessa silloin kuin se levisi muuallakin, sähkökäyttöisiä linjavetureita olisi voitu ryhtyä hankkimaan jo silloin, kun suunniteltiin Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjat. Sähköistämättömillä radoilla olisi pärjätty kevyemmillä höyryvetureilla, jotka olisi korvattu nykyisellä Dv12-sarjalla.

Mutta tästä ei minun historiantuntemukseni mukaan voi moittia VR:ää, vaan poliitikkoja lobannutta elinkeinoelämää, joita kiinnosti oma etu mm. polttopuukaupassa. Ja epäilemättä sotiminenkin olisi sotkenut ainakin sähköistyksen etenemistä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olennaista on, että sähköveto oli kaupallisesti käyttökelpoista tekniikkaa jo 1930-luvulla, mutta sähköistämättömille radoille ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin höyryveturit. Niistä voitiin luopua laajassa mitassa vasta 1960-luvulla dieseltekniikan yltäessä kelvolliselle tasolle. Kun sähköistys olisi aloitettu Suomessa silloin kuin se levisi muuallakin, sähkökäyttöisiä linjavetureita olisi voitu ryhtyä hankkimaan jo silloin, kun suunniteltiin Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjat. Sähköistämättömillä radoilla olisi pärjätty kevyemmillä höyryvetureilla, jotka olisi korvattu nykyisellä Dv12-sarjalla.


Vedit mutkat suoriksi ja vertaat Ruotsiin. Siellähän raskaista matkustajaliikenteen höyryvetureista luovuttiin jo 1930-luvulla kun saatiin sähkövetureita käyttöön. Koko F-höyryveturisarja myytiin Tanskaan, jossa ne jatkoivat ajoaan 1960-luvulle asti. Ruotsin raskaimmat dieselit ovat todellakin Dv12 kokoisia.



> Mutta tästä ei minun historiantuntemukseni mukaan voi moittia VR:ää, vaan poliitikkoja lobannutta elinkeinoelämää, joita kiinnosti oma etu mm. polttopuukaupassa. Ja epäilemättä sotiminenkin olisi sotkenut ainakin sähköistyksen etenemistä.


Täytyy muistaa että Ruotsi oli todellakin edelläkävijämaa rautateiden sähköistyksessä. Sillä taisi olla ennätys hallussaan. Hyvin monet keski-Euroopan maat aloittivat tosissaan sähköistyksen vasta 1950-luvulta alkaen, kun sodan rauniot oli ensin siivottu pois. Suomi ei ollut mikään poikkeuksellinen höyry- tai dieselveturimaa. Ainoastaan siinä poikkesi että yhtään sähkörataa ei ollut ennen vuotta 1969. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Olennaista on, että sähköveto oli kaupallisesti käyttökelpoista tekniikkaa jo 1930-luvulla, mutta sähköistämättömille radoille ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin höyryveturit. Niistä voitiin luopua laajassa mitassa vasta 1960-luvulla dieseltekniikan yltäessä kelvolliselle tasolle.


Kumma väite. Yhdysvalloissa ja Kanadassa oli 1930-luvulla dieselvetureita liikenteessä runsaasti. Unkarissa dieselvoimin kulkevat kiskobussit olivat tuolloin jo syrjäyttäneet kevyet höyryvetoiset matkustajajunat. Ensimmäisen sukupolven dieselvetureita ei voi pitää edes kovin huonoina, sillä esimerkiksi monet EMD 567-moottorisista vanhoista dieselvetureista ovat liikenteessä vieläkin. Fairbanks-Morsen alkuperäinen dieselveturin moottori on vielä tuotannossakin. Dieseltekniikka on varmasti ollut kelvollista 1930-luvulla, jos sama moottori on tuotannossa vieläkin!

----------


## kemkim

> Suomi ei ollut mikään poikkeuksellinen höyry- tai dieselveturimaa. Ainoastaan siinä poikkesi että yhtään sähkörataa ei ollut ennen vuotta 1969.


Tästä on ollut etuakin. Suomessa voitiin valita modernein mahdollinen sähköistystekniikka, eli 25 kV järjestelmä. Maissa, joissa sähköistys tehtiin jo hyvin varhain, ollaan jouduttu tyytymään huonompiin sähköjärjestelmiin. Luinpa jostain, että Saksassa on sen verran eksoottinen sähkötaajuus rataverkolla, että sitä joskus jouduttiin jopa tuottamaan moottori-generaattori-yhdistelmillä ennen nykyaikaisten muuntajien keksimistä! Hävikki mahtoi olla mahtava tuollaisissa viritelmissä.

----------


## vompatti

> Maissa, joissa sähköistys tehtiin jo hyvin varhain, ollaan jouduttu tyytymään huonompiin sähköjärjestelmiin. Luinpa jostain, että Saksassa on sen verran eksoottinen sähkötaajuus rataverkolla, että sitä joskus jouduttiin jopa tuottamaan moottori-generaattori-yhdistelmillä ennen nykyaikaisten muuntajien keksimistä! Hävikki mahtoi olla mahtava tuollaisissa viritelmissä.


Unkari sähköisti ratojaan varhain käyttäen 50 Hz:n taajuutta. Suomessakin olisi hyvin voitu sähköistää lähiliikenneradat tasajännitteellä (näin tehtiin Tanskassa, Virossa, Yhdysvalloissa jne). Jos näin olisi tehty, tarvittaisiin nykyisin kaksijännitekalustoa, mutta vastapainoksi olisi saatu sata vuotta nauttia sähköliikenteestä!

Ruotsissa käytetään vieläkin pyöriviä koneita taajuuden muuttamiseen. Muistelen, että hyvillä moottoreilla tässä häviää vain 4-8 prosenttia sähköstä. Nykyisillä taajuusmuuttajilla tai syklokonverttereilla häviöt ovat parin prosentin luokkaa.

Sähkötekniikan oppiminuutti: Muuntajalla ei taajuutta voida muuttaa! Muuntaja muuttaa jännitteen suuruutta. Taajuden muuttamiseen tarvitaan taajuusmuuttaja tai syklokonvertteri.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kumma väite. Yhdysvalloissa ja Kanadassa oli 1930-luvulla dieselvetureita liikenteessä runsaasti. Unkarissa dieselvoimin kulkevat kiskobussit olivat tuolloin jo syrjäyttäneet kevyet höyryvetoiset matkustajajunat.


Olihan meilläkin muutamia puukorisia moottorivaunuja, joita hankittiin nimenomaan korvaamaan veturijunia. Ja kaikilla aloilla on ollut edelläkävijänsä ennen kuin alasta eli tässä tapauksessa dieselvedosta tuli maailmanmitassa valtavirtaa.

Dieseleiden suosio USA:ssa johtuu maan teollisuuden nojaamisesta vahvasti öljyyn, minkä vuoksi siellä on suosittu öljyn kuluttamista sähkön kulutuksen sijaan. Ja jopa purettu jo kerran sähköistettyjä ratoja. Euroopassa öljy on ollut kallista, mutta hiili halpaa. Taloudellisin tapa käyttää hiiltä rautateillä on sähköistys, mikä selittää sähköistyksen ja dieseleiden suhteiden eroa USA:han.

Mutta jotain dieselvetureiden pätevyydestä kertonee USA:nkin puolelta höyryvetureiden valmistuksen jatkuminen 1950-luvulle. USA:ssa vaan höyryveturitkin kävivät runsaassa määrin öljyllä. Dieselvedon ongelma on ollut suuren tehon ja vetovoiman tarpeessa. Eiköhän vasta sähkötekniikka tehnyt dieselvedosta kelvollisen, koska sähköinen voimansiirto ratkaisi liikkeellelähdön ongelman. Yksinkertainen mekaaninen kytkin kävi ratkaisuksi moottorivaunuissa ja pienvetokalustossa ja hydrauliikka vähän isommissa.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Kaikilla aloilla on ollut edelläkävijänsä ennen kuin alasta eli tässä tapauksessa dieselvedosta tuli maailmanmitassa valtavirtaa.


Ei tästä ollut kyse edelläkävijöistä vaan siitä, oliko dieselvoima käyttökelpoista tekniikkaa jo 1930-luvulla. Dieselmoottorit kiskoliikenteessä olivat valtavirtaa Yhdysvalloissa, Kanadassa ja Unkarissa, joten tekniikka on ollut käyttökelpoista.

Suomen ei tarvitse olla edelläkävijä jollain yksittäisellä alalla. Innovaatioita voisi kuitenkin hyödyntää aikaisemmin. Pian EMD 567 -moottorin valmistuksen alettua ryhtyi Nohab suunnittelemaan moottoriin perustuvia dieselvetureita. Kesti kuitenkin monta vuotta ennenkuin suomi aloitti dieselöinnin. Tekniikka on siis ollut käyttökelpoista jo kauan, Yhdysvallat ja Unkari ovat olleet edelläkävijöitä moottoreiden kehittämisessä, Ruotsi edelläkävijä tekniikan kopioinnisa ja Suomi peränpitäjä käyttöönotossa.




> Mutta jotain dieselvetureiden pätevyydestä kertonee USA:nkin puolelta höyryvetureiden valmistuksen jatkuminen 1950-luvulle. USA:ssa vaan höyryveturitkin kävivät runsaassa määrin öljyllä. Eiköhän vasta sähkötekniikka tehnyt dieselvedosta kelvollisen.


Yhdysvalloissa muutamat rautatieyhtiöt tilasivat höyryvetureita vielä 1950-luvulla. Nämä höyryveturit romutettiin alle kymmenvuotiaina ja korvattiin ensimmäisen sukupolven dieselvetureilla - joita olisi voinut ostaa samaan aikaan kuin höyryvetureitakin! Höyryvetureita tilasivat etupäässä ne rautatieyhtiöt, joiden tärkeitä asiakkaita olivat hiilikaivokset (muistaakseni Norfolk & Western halusi mielistellä asiakkaitaan ja yhtiön johtaja ilmoitti, ettei N&W dieselöi ikinä). Yhdysvalloissa suurin osa höyryvetureista toimi hiilellä eikä öljyllä. Se, että muutamat yhtiöt eivät suostuneet alkuun ostamaan dieselvetureita, ei kerro mitään vetureiden pätevyydestä vaan näiden yhtiöiden johdon pätevyydestä. Sähkötekniikka teki dieselvedosta kelvollisen juuri 1930-luvulla.

----------


## JSL

Oli Suomessakin Ds1-moottorivaunu, vuonna 1928. Ds1:en ainut vika oli ilmasyöttöinen dieselmoottori, joka havaittiin mahdottomaksi saada toimimaan kunnolla. Erään GM:n ex-johtajan kirjaa lukiessani havaitsin, että sikäläinen diesel-elektrinen linjaveturi (Ex-ja Fx, missä x kehitysversio, esim. F7) sai alkunsa juuri moottorivaunusta. Suomessa oli siis kaikki dieselöinnin avaimet jo ennen sotia. GM:n valtti oli vakiomallit, joihin tilaaja sai valita ainoastaan värityksen. Nämä vakioveturit ovat vasta viimeisen 10v aikana yleistyneet Euroopassa, esim. Taurus. Suomessa olisi säästetty pitkä penni ostamalla esim. F-sarjan vetureita, verrattuna VR:n mittatilausvetureihin Hr12 ja 13, tai ottamalla vastaan se 5:n kpl:n Nohab-tilaus ja tilaamalla niitä lisää. Perustelen kantani sillä, että lelusarjojen, kuten Dr13 ongelmat olisi vältetty toimivalla tuotteella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Dieselmoottorit kiskoliikenteessä olivat valtavirtaa Yhdysvalloissa, Kanadassa ja Unkarissa, joten tekniikka on ollut käyttökelpoista.


Joku hyvä selitys kuitenkin lienee sille, että maailman rautateillä vain kolmen valtion alueella dieselit olivat valtavirtaa. Eli muualla dieselit eivät olleet käyttökelpoisia.

Itse en ole tarpeeksi perehtynyt aiheeseen voidakseni selittää tätä tieteellisen pätevästi. Mutta tekniikan yleistietämykseni perusteella tekninen kysymys oli siitä, ettei dieselveturia pystytty valmistamaan kyllin suurena vetovoimaltaan ja teholtaan. Lisäksi dieselveturi oli monimutkainen ja hyvin kallis höyryveturiin nähden, minkä vuoksi kokonaistaloudessa höyryveturi voitti dieselin. Etenkin jos yhden höyryveturin vetovoiman aikaansaamiseksi tarvittiin useita dieselvetureita.

USA:n ja Kanadan olosuhteet olivat ja lienevät edelleen dieselille edulliset suhteessa sähköveturiin. Laajalla mantereella on pitkiä etäisyyksiä, joille sähköistys on hankalaa, kallista tai käytännössä mahdotonta. Dieselillä on silloin etu myös höyryveturiin nähden, koska dieselveturi ei tarvitse vesitystä ja sama öljymäärä riittää 2-3 -kertaiseen matkaan.

Tekniikan käyttökelpoisuus on aina suhteessa hintaan. Hintahan höyryveturin tappoi, aivan kuten dieselinkin - sopivissa olosuhteissa. Elihän Kiina höyryvetureiden kanssa hyvin myöhään, koska se oli siellä edullisinta. Eli dieselit ja sähköveturit eivät olleet käyttökelpoisia.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Dieselin käytön eriaikaisuuteen vaikuttava yksi oleellinen tekijä on luonnollisesti ollut öljynjalostus ja öljypolttoaineiden jakeluverkko. Yhdysvalloissa ja Kanadassa öljyn jalostus ja saatavuus ennen toista maailmansotaa aivan eri mittakaavassa kuin Euroopassa. Unkari oli lähellä Romaniaa, joka on öljymaa (Ploiestin kentät).
Suomen laajamittainen dieselöinti ja Naantalin öljynjalostuksen käynnistäminen 1958 osuvat yksiin.

----------


## PNu

Tässä keskustelussa viljellään taas virhekäsitystä varhaisten dieselvetureiden liian pienestä tehosta ja vetovoimasta. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että tehokkaimmat ja voimakkaimmat höyryveturit löytyivät Yhdysvalloista eli juuri sieltä, missä dieselveturi ensimmäisenä löi itsensä läpi.

Mainittu käsitys perustunee siihen, että dieselveturit rakennettiin yleensä noin 100-150 t painaviksi, kun Yhdysvalloissa suurimmat höyryveturit painoivat 400-500 t eli höyryveturit olivat kooltaan paljon suurempia. Ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään teknistä estettä, etteikö dieselvetureistakin olisi voitu rakentaa 400-500 t painavia. Sellaisia ei vain ollut järkevää tehdä, koska 100-150 t painavat veturit olivat paljon monikäyttöisempiä. Suurta vetovoimaa tarvittaessa oli mahdollista kytkeä kolme tai neljä veturia yhden kuljettajan ajettavaksi, jolloin saavutettiin 400-500 t painavan veturin suorituskyky. Keveissä junissa pärjättiin yhdellä, joten veturit voitiin jälleen erottaa toisistaan. Samoin kaikkien kolmen tai neljän veturin ei tarvinnut olla samaan aikaan huollossa.

Höyryvetureita käytettäessä esim. kolmen veturin yhteisajo vaati myös kolme miehistöä. Siksi oli käytännössä pakko rakentaa suuria vetureita, jos raskaan junan haluttiin kulkevan yhdellä miehistöllä, vaikka veturi olikin tällöin epätaloudellinen keveissä junissa ja paljon huoltoa vaativa.

Väitteet dieselvetureiden korkeasta hinnastakaan eivät ole totta. Vaikka dieselveturi maksoi ainakin 50-luvun Euroopassa kahden vastaavan tehoisen höyryveturin verran niin vastaavasti yksi dieselveturi pystyi tekemään myös kahden höyryveturin työt. Oikeasti vetovoimamuodot olivat siis hankintahinnaltaan jokseenkin saman arvoisia.

Syinä siihen, että dieselveturit yleistyivät Euroopassa toden teolla vasta 50-luvulla lienee osittain tuontipolttoaine ja osittain se, että vasta 50-luvulla markkinoille tuli dieselvetureita, joissa tehon ja painon välinen suhde oli olennaisesti parempi kuin parhaimmissa höyryvetureissa. Tehon ja painon välinen suhde oli Euroopassa tärkeä, koska radat eivät kestäneet yhtä suuria akselipainoja kuin Yhdysvalloissa. Lisäksi usein uskottiin virheellisesti, ettei dieselvetureilla ole mahdollista saavuttaa 30-40 vuoden käyttöikää kuten höyryvetureilla.

Sen sijaan jo 30-luvullakin dieselvetureiden etuja höyryveturiin nähden olivat suurempi vetovoima liikkeelle lähdettäessä ja pienillä nopeuksilla, pienempi polttoaineen kulutus, vähäisempi huoltotarve, pienemmät savu- ja kipinähaitat sekä veturimiehistön työskentelyolosuhteiden kohentuminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mainittu käsitys perustunee siihen, että dieselveturit rakennettiin yleensä noin 100-150 t painaviksi, kun Yhdysvalloissa suurimmat höyryveturit painoivat 400-500 t eli höyryveturit olivat kooltaan paljon suurempia. Ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään teknistä estettä, etteikö dieselvetureistakin olisi voitu rakentaa 400-500 t painavia.


Olikohan varmasti näin. Epäilen, sillä esittämäsi logiikan mukaan isompia dieselvetureita ei olisi pitänyt koskaan rakentaa, mutta kumminkin myöhemmin rakennettiin. Eli sitten tehtiin, kun opittiin rakentamaan dieselmoottoreita ja niiden voimansiirtojärjestelmiä paremmin. Olisi tehty varmasti aikaisemminkin, mutta kun ei onnistunut.

Tätä asiaa voi pohtia myös yksinkertaisemmin valmistustekniikan kannalta. Yksi 1000 kW:n veturi maksaa yhden veturin hinnan, kaksi kahden, kolme kolmen jne. Yksi veturi, jonka teho on 2000 kW ei maksa kaksi kertaa 1000 kW:n veturin hintaa, koska siinä ei ole tuplamäärää kaikkia osia. Tämän vuoksi tehdään ja hankitaan mieluummin riittävän tehokkaita vetureita kuin ajetaan yhteisajoa monella liian pienellä veturilla.




> Väitteet dieselvetureiden korkeasta hinnastakaan eivät ole totta. Vaikka dieselveturi maksoi ainakin 50-luvun Euroopassa kahden vastaavan tehoisen höyryveturin verran niin vastaavasti yksi dieselveturi pystyi tekemään myös kahden höyryveturin työt.


Mihin lähteisiin perustat tämän väittämän?




> Sen sijaan jo 30-luvullakin dieselvetureiden etuja höyryveturiin nähden olivat suurempi vetovoima liikkeelle lähdettäessä ja pienillä nopeuksilla...


Muistelisin, että tätä kinaa on käyty joskus aikaisemminkin. Enkä edelleenkään ymmärrä, millä perustelet tällaisen väitteen. Liikkeellelähdön vetovoima kun on yksinkertaisesti hankauspaino x kitka, mikäli voimansiirto kykenee aiheuttamaan kitkaa vastaavan voiman vetopyörän kehälle. Kitka diesel- ja höyryveturin vetopyörän ja kiskon välillä on sama. Siihen ei vaikuta se, millä konstilla voima pyörän kehälle on tuotettu. Ja tämä on ihan perusfysiikkaa, jonka paikkansapitävyydestä maailmalla ollaan aika yksimielisiä.




> pienempi polttoaineen kulutus, vähäisempi huoltotarve,


Mutta kun ratkaisevaa oli kokonaistalous. Kun hiili oli halvempaa kuin öljy ja kun työvoima oli halvempaa kuin kalliit tarkat työstökoneet, joita tarvittiin dieselmoottoreiden korjauksessa, höyryveturin käyttö oli kumminkin halvempaa. Näin se oli silloin ennen. Sitten kun tekniikka kehittyi ja työvoima muuttui kalliimmaksi, muuttui käyttötalouskin toiseksi.

Ihan vain vertailun vuoksi: Salcompin tehdas Suomessa toimi automaattikoneilla ja vähällä työvoimalla. Kun tehdas myytiin kiinalaisille, se alkoi toimia ilman automaattikoneita ihmistyöllä. Se kun on Kiinassa (toistaiseksi) halvempaa kuin automaattikoneet.

Antero

----------


## PNu

30-luvulla ei ollut teknisesti mitään estettä rakentaa esim. GM:n E- tai F-sarjan pohjalta 400-500 t painava dieselveturi, jossa useampi koneistoryhmä olisi liitetty kiinteästi yhteen. Yhdysvaltojen suurimmissa höyryvetureissakin oli 2-3 koneistoa. 400-500 t painavaa dieselveturia ei vain kannattanut tehdä, koska veturit olivat monikäyttöisempiä erillisinä 100-150 t painavina yksiköinä, joita voitiin kytkeä raskaimpiin juniin useita yhden kuljettajan ajettavaksi.

Vaikka 30-luvulla ei osattu rakentaa SD90MAC-sarjan dieselveturia niin ei se millään lailla tarkoita, etteikö 30-luvun dieselveturi ollut jo täysin käyttökelpoinen ja monessa mielessä parempi kuin höyryveturi. Ei höyryvetureiden valmistustakaan aloitettu 1804 suoraan Union Pacific 4000-luokasta (Big Boy) vaan sellainen osattiin rakentaa vasta 1941. Olennaista onkin, että jo ensimmäisen sukupolven dieselveturit pystyivät 30-luvulla hyvin kilpailemaan höyryvetureita vastaan, vaikka dieselveturit olivat vasta kehityshistoriansa alussa ja höyryveturit 130 vuoden kokeilun ja suunnittelun tulos. 

Alhaisen elintason maissa höyryveturi on ilman muuta paljon kilpailukykyisempi dieselveturiin nähden kuin kehittyneissä maissa. Höyryveturin lämmitys, huolto, polttoaineen jakelu jne. vaativat paljon työvoimaa ja tietysti kustannusero kaventuu, jos työtunti ei maksa mitään. Alhainen elintaso on epäilemättä yksi syy siihen, ettei VR satsannut dieselvetovoimaan tosissaan ennen 50-lukua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 30-luvulla ei ollut teknisesti mitään estettä rakentaa esim. GM:n E- tai F-sarjan pohjalta 400-500 t painava dieselveturi, jossa useampi koneistoryhmä olisi liitetty kiinteästi yhteen.


Teknisessä mielessä dieselveturit ovat jo 1930-luvullakin olleet täysin tarpeettomia, koska kaikki rautatiet voidaan sähköistää (jos ei välitetä kustannuksista) jolloin kaikkialla voidaan käyttää sähkövetureita, jotka ovat kaikilla tavoin parempia kuin dieselveturit. Näin ei kuitenkaan tehty, eikä tehdä vieläkään, koska välitetään kustannuksista. Ja samasta syystä 1930-luvulla höyryveturit hallitsivat vetovoimana eikä dieselvetureiden teknologia ollut kyllin kehittyneellä tasolla korvatakseen kaikkia höyryvetureita.

On tietenkin epätäsmällistä sanoa yksinkertaisesti, ettei jokin ole teknisesti mahdollista. Tarkkaan ottaen pitäisi tietenkin määritellä teknologian ja kustannusten suhde. Laboratorio-olosuhteissa tai yksin kappalein prototyyppiluontoisesti tehtynä moni sellainen asia on mahdollinen, joka ei kuitenkaan ole sarjatuotannon ja/tai kaupallisen käytön kannalta mahdollista.

Dieselvetureiden (kaupallis)tekninen taso oli 1930-luvulla vielä mopoluokkaa verrattuna siihen suorituskykyyn, mikä oli (kaupallis)teknisesti mahdollista höyryvetureilla. Eikä kyse ollut pelkästään vetureista, vaan moottoritekniikasta (koon ja painon suhde tehoon), mistä syystä meni aikansa, ennen kuin dieselmoottori korvasi höyrykoneet laivoissakaan. Jos näin ei olisi ollut, höyryvetureiden valmistus ja käyttö olisi loppunut aikaisemmin kuin miten historia kulki.

VR:n henkilöliikennestrategiaan tämä aihe liittyy kumminkin kovin löyhästi. Suomessa ei ole koskaan ollut höyrymoottorivaunuja, sillä omalla voimalla kulkeviin matkustajavaunuihin siirryttiin vasta sitten, kun polttomoottoritekniikka oli tähän raideliikennekäyttöön (kaupallis)teknisesti soveltuvaa. Mutta silloinkin näytti kokonaistalouden kannalta olevan edullisempaa käyttää vanhentuneesta kalustosta koottuja höyryveturijunia, koska moottorivaunujen kausi alkoi vasta 1950-luvulla Dm6-sarjasta.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Hieman suorituskyvyn vertailua. 30-luvun lopussa markkinoille tulleet GM:n F-sarjan veturit painoivat noin 100 t eli jokseenkin saman verran kuin 30- ja 40-lukujen vaihteessa VR:lle toimitetut 900-sarjan Hv3-veturit. Tehoa F-sarjan ensimmäisissä vetureissa oli 1350 hv eli vetopyörillä 1050-1100 hv. Hiilipolttoisessa Hv-höyryveturissa teho vetopyörillä vaihteli nopeusalueella 30-100 km/h välillä 600-820 hv. F-sarjassa vetovoima oli noin 250 kN ja Hv3:ssa noin 75 kN.

----------


## Jussi

> Mutta tästä ei minun historiantuntemukseni mukaan voi moittia VR:ää, vaan poliitikkoja lobannutta elinkeinoelämää, joita kiinnosti oma etu mm. polttopuukaupassa. Ja epäilemättä sotiminenkin olisi sotkenut ainakin sähköistyksen etenemistä.


Kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon muukin historia. Tässä ketjussa mainituista edelläkävijämaista (USA, Kanada, Ruotsi, Unkari) Unkari oli ainoa joka kärsi ensimmäisestä maailmansodasta. Unkari taas oli maailmansotien välillä käytännössä diktatuuri.
Suomi sen sijaan oli köyhä, poliittisesti epävakaa maa joka oli vasta toipumassa verisestä sisällissodasta. Ei voitane olettaa että tällainen valtio käyttäisi suuria resursseja rautateiden sähköistämiseen tai veturikaluston uudistamiseen. Etenkin kun halkopolttoiset höyryveturit käyttävät kotimaista polttoainetta, eivätkä ole yhtä herkkiä tekniikan osalta kuin sähköveturit (sähköveturi ei kulje jos sähköä ei ole saatavilla).
Suomessa lisäksi työvoima oli halpaa, joten henkilökulujen takiakaan dieselvetureiden moniajokaan ei ollut tarpeen.

----------


## vompatti

> Kysymys oli siitä, ettei dieselveturia pystytty valmistamaan kyllin suurena vetovoimaltaan ja teholtaan. Lisäksi dieselveturi oli kallis höyryveturiin nähden etenkin jos yhden höyryveturin vetovoiman aikaansaamiseksi tarvittiin useita dieselvetureita.


Kummaa, että nykyisin käytetään sähkö- tai dieselvetureita. Näitä vetureita ei vieläkään osata valmistaa niin suurina, että yksi veturi riittäisi junan vetämiseen.

Yksi Baldwinin ensimmäisistä linjadieselvetureista taisi olla halutun kaltainen iso veturi. Sitä veturia ei kuitenkaan kukaan ostanut. Kaikki halusivat niitä pieniä dieselvetureita, joita saattoi junan eteen laittaa niin monta kuin haluaa. Tälle oli selvä syy: Siirryttäessä höyryvedosta dieselvetoon junapainot kasvoivat eikä kasvun pysähtyminen ollut näköpiirissä. Pienet dieselveturit tarjosivat mahdollisuuden lisätä vetovoimaa pienin portain - juuri sopivasti jokaiselle junalle.

Dieselveturin alkuaikana yksi dieselveturi maksoi suunnilleen saman verran kuin yhdellä kohtauspaikalla tarvittavat opastimet ja turvalaitteet. Tämä sai Yhdysvalloissa rautatieyhtiöt kasvattamaan junapainoja merkittävästi. Samalla voitiin kohtauspaikkoja laukkauttaa. Rautatieyhtiöille tärkein syy dieselvetureiden hankkimiseen oli, että niitä voitiin laittaa mielivaltainen määrä junan eteen.




> Dieselvetureiden (kaupallis)tekninen taso oli 1930-luvulla vielä mopoluokkaa verrattuna siihen suorituskykyyn, mikä oli (kaupallis)teknisesti mahdollista höyryvetureilla. Eikä kyse ollut pelkästään vetureista, vaan moottoritekniikasta (koon ja painon suhde tehoon), mistä syystä meni aikansa, ennen kuin dieselmoottori korvasi höyrykoneet laivoissakaan.


Dieselmoottorin massalla ei ole kovinkaan suurta merkitystä, sillä se on vain yksi osa kokonaisen dieselveturin massasta. Vetureiden tehon ja vetovoiman suhde on ratkaiseva ja tuo suhdeluku onkin pysynyt jokseenkin samana dieselveturin alkuajoista lähtien. On totta, että 1930-luvun jälkeen dieselmoottoreiden teho on kasvanut, mutta samalla on kasvanut myös vetovoima. Kun vetovoimaa ei enää voi kasvattaa, on moottoritehon kasvukin pysähtynyt. Tämä näkyy siinä, että 6000 hv:n dieselveturit eivät käyneet kaupaksi.

Yleisesti tunnettu tosiasia on, että höyryveturista ei saa suurinta vetovoimaa alhaisella nopeudella. Dieselsähköisistä vetureista sen sijaan saa suurimman vetovoiman juuri pienellä nopeudella. Tästä syystä mäkisillä radoilla dieselveturi syrjäytti nopeasti höyryveturin.




> Erään GM:n ex-johtajan kirjaa lukiessani havaitsin, että sikäläinen diesel-elektrinen linjaveturi (Ex-ja Fx, missä x kehitysversio, esim. F7) sai alkunsa juuri moottorivaunusta. GM:n valtti oli vakiomallit, joihin tilaaja sai valita ainoastaan värityksen.


Tuo kirja taitaa olla Alfred P. Sloanin Vuoteni General Motorsilla? Olisi kiva lukea tuo kirja uudelleen. Jos jollain on tuo kirja myytävänä tai tietää mistä sen saisi halvalla (C. Hagelstamin 34 euroa on liikaa), voisi kertoa minulle.

Se, että vain väritys oli valittavana, on pelkkä myytti. Myytti on tavallaan vastine Fordin T-mallille, jossa sai valita kaiken muun paitsi värityksen (Sloan kritisoi kirjassaan kovasti Fordia nimeä mainitsematta)! Valinnanvaraa oli enemmän, sillä EMD:n ensimmäisissä dieselvetureissa ostaja sai valita värityksen lisäksi dynaamiset jarrut. Tosiasiassa valinnanvaraa oli vieläkin enemmän, sillä F-veturista sai myös kuusiakselisia versioita matkustajakäyttöön (E) ja hieman myöhemmin veturin sai myös road switcher -korilla (General Purpose, GP). Ja vielä lisäksi oli F- ja E-vetureista ohjaamottomat mallit (B niin kuin Booster).

----------


## JSL

Kirja on justiinsa Alfred P. Sloanin "Vuoteni General Motorsilla". Hyvä kirja. 
Koreista: ATSF otti 70-l vanhoista F:stä tekniikan ja telit uuteen road switcher- koriin, joka sai tunnuksen CF7. (Olisikohan Dr12:sta saanut rakennettua järjestelyveturin?)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kummaa, että nykyisin käytetään sähkö- tai dieselvetureita. Näitä vetureita ei vieläkään osata valmistaa niin suurina, että yksi veturi riittäisi junan vetämiseen.


Mitähän tämä kommentti tarkoittaa? Ei minulle ainakaan ole mitenkään epäselvää se, miksi nykyään ei teollistuneissa maissa käytetä höyryvetureita. Joten jäljelle jäävät diesel(polttomoottori)- tai sähköveturit.

Ja nähdäkseni molempia osataan valmistaa juuri sen kokoisina kuin on tarkoituksenmukaista. Tekniikka on sen verran kehittynyttä, että vetovoiman rajoittaa vain akselipaino, ei enää se, että kyllin tehokas moottori painaa liikaa tai on liian suurikokoinen.




> Yksi Baldwinin ensimmäisistä linjadieselvetureista taisi olla halutun kaltainen iso veturi. Sitä veturia ei kuitenkaan kukaan ostanut. Kaikki halusivat niitä pieniä dieselvetureita, joita saattoi junan eteen laittaa niin monta kuin haluaa. Tälle oli selvä syy: Siirryttäessä höyryvedosta dieselvetoon junapainot kasvoivat eikä kasvun pysähtyminen ollut näköpiirissä. Pienet dieselveturit tarjosivat mahdollisuuden lisätä vetovoimaa pienin portain - juuri sopivasti jokaiselle junalle.


En ole perehtynyt dieselvetureiden historiaan, minkä vuoksi odottaisin järkeenkäyvän selityksen sille, miksi edellä kuvattu amerikkalainen käytäntö ei levinnyt muualle. Jos asia olisi ollut niin auvoinen kuin yllä oleva vakuuttaa, niin maailmanhan olisi pitänyt olla täynnä pikkuvetureita, joita pannaan junan eteen aina yksi per tietty vaunumäärä. Minusta on varsin järkeenkäypä selitys sille, ettei näin ollut vaan historia on kulkenut kuten tapahtui. Vai tekivätkö brititkin tyhmyyttään Delticin?




> Yleisesti tunnettu tosiasia on, että höyryveturista ei saa suurinta vetovoimaa alhaisella nopeudella. Dieselsähköisistä vetureista sen sijaan saa suurimman vetovoiman juuri pienellä nopeudella. Tästä syystä mäkisillä radoilla dieselveturi syrjäytti nopeasti höyryveturin.


Alhainen nopeus ja liikkeellelähtö ovat eri asiat. Liikkeellelähdössä vetovoima ei ole kiinni tehosta vaan voimakoneen aikaansaamasta vääntömomentista tai vetovoimasta pyörän kehällä. Kun ollaan liikkeessä, astuu kysymykseen teho. Höyryveturissa kattilan teho ja dieselsähköveturissa dieselmoottorin teho.

Höyry- ja moottorivetureiden tehot ja vetovoimat tulee ymmärtää koneiden rakenteen vuoksi vähän eri tavoin. Sen vuoksi esim. PNu:n vertailu Hv-sarjojen kattilatehon ja jenkkien F-sarjan dieseleiden moottoritehon välillä on irrelevanttia.

Höyryveturin rakenne ei salli dieselvetureille tavallista aluevaihdetta, vaan höyryveturit tehtiin joko tavarajunakäyttöön (aluevaihde T = suuri vetovoima, alhainen nopeus) tai henkilöjunakäyttöön (aluevaihde H = alhainen vetovoima, suuri nopeus). En kiellä sitä, että aluevaihde on dieselin etu höyryveturiin nähden, mutta ei aluevaihdekaan yhtä aikaa ole molemmissa asennoissa.

Dieselsähköveturissa ei olekaan sitten aluevaihdetta, koska dieselsähköveturi on oikeasti sähköveturi, jossa voimalaitos kulkee mukana. Näiden kanssa taas on alkuaikoina jouduttu palaamaan höyryvetureista tuttuun kiinteään aluevaihteeseen. Eli ajomoottorin ja vetoakselin välisen vaihteen välityssuhteella valitaan aluevaihde kiinteästi. Tämä käytäntö oli meilläkin Sr1:den kanssa. Välillä niistä osa oli asetettu 160 km/h nopeudelle, mutta nyt taitavat olla kaikki 140 km/h.

Suomessa oli tapana tehdä höyryvetureihin höyrykoneen kokoon ja (rajoittamattomaan höyryntuottoon suhteutettuun) tehoon nähden pienitehoisia kattiloita, koska kattilaa haluttiin taloudellisuussyistä käyttää linjanopeudella maksimiteholla ja höyrykonetta minimitäytöksellä.

Monissa muissa maissa, kuten Saksassa ja Englannissa filosofia oli päinvastainen. Kattiloista tehtiin suuria ja ne sallivat jatkuvan ajon suurilla höyrykoneen täytöksillä. Veturin polttoainetalous ei ollut kynnyskysymys, kun hiiltä saatiin omasta maaperästä.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Mitähän tämä kommentti tarkoittaa? Ei minulle ainakaan ole mitenkään epäselvää se, miksi nykyään ei teollistuneissa maissa käytetä höyryvetureita.


Olet kritisoinut dieselvetureita siitä, että toisin kuin höyryvetureiden tapauksessa yksi dieselveturi ei riitä vetämään raskasta junaa. Eikö sinusta olekin outoa, että nykyisin käytetään monissa junissa kahta tai jopa kolmea diesel- tai sähköveturia eikä vain yhtä höyryveturia?




> En ole perehtynyt dieselvetureiden historiaan, minkä vuoksi odottaisin järkeenkäyvän selityksen sille, miksi edellä kuvattu amerikkalainen käytäntö ei levinnyt muualle. Jos asia olisi ollut niin auvoinen kuin yllä oleva vakuuttaa, niin maailmanhan olisi pitänyt olla täynnä pikkuvetureita, joita pannaan junan eteen aina yksi per tietty vaunumäärä.


Oletko tutustunut moderniin tavarajunaliikenteeseen? Oletko käynyt esimerkiksi Vartiuksessa katsomassa malmijunia? Suomen puolella liikennettä on hoidettu kolmella pienellä dieselveturilla tai kolmella aivan väärän mallisella sähköveturilla. Olisiko mielestäsi yksi höyry- tai dieselveturi ollut parempi kuin kolme pientä dieselveturia? Eteläisessä Suomessa välillä junia ajetaan kolmen Dv12-veturin voimin (pienempää dieselveturia on vaikea tehdä nykypäivän junaliikenteeseen). Nämä liian pienet veturit ovat levinneet ympäri maailman. Täällä Suomessakin vetureita laitetaan aina sopivaksi katsottu määrä junan eteen riippuen junapainosta.

Suomessa voitaisiin hyvin ajaa kaikki junat yhden veturin voimin. Yhdellä IOREn puolikkaalla tai yhdellä GE:n Evolution-veturilla voitaisiin vetää raskaimmatkin junat yli Härmänmäen. Toisaalta nykyisillä vetureilla ajettaessa junapainoja voitaisiin pienentää ja ajaa junia useammin. Tehtaille tämä olisi parempaa palvelua, sillä tavaraa lähtisi useammin ja siten keskimääräiset kuljetusajat olisivat pienempiä ja kuljetettavaan tavaraan sitoutuisi vähemmän pääomia. Jostain syystä kuitenkin vetureita laitetaan junan eteen kaksi tai kolme ja junia ajetaan harvemmin.




> Höyryveturin rakenne ei salli dieselvetureille tavallista aluevaihdetta, vaan höyryveturit tehtiin joko tavarajunakäyttöön (aluevaihde T = suuri vetovoima, alhainen nopeus) tai henkilöjunakäyttöön (aluevaihde H = alhainen vetovoima, suuri nopeus).


Miten käy silloin, kun tämän suuren vetovoiman ja alhaisen nopeuden höyryveturin pitää ajaa todella alhaista nopeutta esimerkiksi ylämäkeen? Onko ratkaisusi nopeuden kasvattaminen kattilaa kasvattamalla?

----------


## PNu

> Kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon muukin historia. Tässä ketjussa mainituista edelläkävijämaista (USA, Kanada, Ruotsi, Unkari) Unkari oli ainoa joka kärsi ensimmäisestä maailmansodasta.


Jos otetaan huomioon vielä toinenkin maailmansota niin Suomelle oli epäilemättä vain hyödyksi, ettei sen paremmin sähköistys kuin dieselöintikään edennyt 1900-luvun alkupuolella. Sen sijaan sodan jälkeen, kun vaikeinta veturipulaa oli saatu 50-luvulle tultaessa hieman lievitettyä ulkomaisin hankinnoin (Tr2, Vr4, Tk3 1147-1166) ja osin kotimaistenkin tehtaiden avulla (Hr1 1006-1011, Tk3 1129-1146), olisi voinut odottaa suurempaakin satsausta uusiin vetovoimamuotoihin. Käytännössähän 50-luvun alkupuolella päästiin toden teolla eteenpäin vain moottorivaunujen tilauksissa mutta raskaan linjaliikenteen osalta höyryvetureiden tuotanto jatkui vuoteen 1957 saakka. Nohab aloitti dieselvetureiden toimitukset Tanskaan 1954. Suomeen ostettiin vielä edellisenä vuonna 20 Tr1-veturia Saksasta, jotta Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden piirustukset olisi saatu modernisoitua uusia höyryveturitilauksia varten.

Kun edellä viitattiin laivoihinkin niin varustettiinhan 1939 valmistunut jäänmurtaja Sisu dieselsähköisellä koneistolla ja 1954 valmistuneen jäänmurtaja Voiman kohdalla dieselsähkö oli jo itsestäänselvyys. Kovaan käyttöön tehdyissä laivoissa luovuttiin siis höyrykoneesta jo varhain. Merkittävää on myös, että moniin uudempiin höyrylaivoihin vaihdettiin jälkikäteen dieselkoneistot.

----------


## PNu

> Yleisesti tunnettu tosiasia on, että höyryveturista ei saa suurinta vetovoimaa alhaisella nopeudella. Dieselsähköisistä vetureista sen sijaan saa suurimman vetovoiman juuri pienellä nopeudella. Tästä syystä mäkisillä radoilla dieselveturi syrjäytti nopeasti höyryveturin.


Jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan niin kysymys on tehosta eikä vetovoimasta (teho = vetovoima * vauhti). Höyryveturikin siis antoi suurimman vetovoimansa pienellä nopeudella mutta ei suurinta tehoaan. Tai hyvin pienellä vauhdilla (alle 10 km/h) saattoi liukulaakereiden heikkenevä voitelu aiheuttaa kampikoneistossa ja veturin akseleilla liikevastusten kasvua, joka alensi myös vetovoimaa mutta noin 10 km/h ajettaessa höyryveturin vetovoima oli joka tapauksessa jo maksimissaan.

Höyryveturin varsinaisena ongelmana siis oli, ettei se pystynyt tuottamaan suurinta tehoaan alhaisilla nopeuksilla, koska höyrykoneen iskuluku on pienellä vauhdilla vähäinen. Sen sijaan sähköisellä tai hydraulisella voimansiirrolla varustetussa dieselveturissa moottori saattoi käydä ajonopeudesta riippumatta täydellä teholla ja näin saavutettiin arvokas vakiotehon ominaisuus.

Jos esimerkin vuoksi ajatellaan dieselveturia, jossa teho olisi vetopyöriltä mitattuna 1500 hv niin vetovoima on tällä teholla 100 km/h ajettaessa noin 40 kN. Jos tullaan raskaan junan kanssa pitkään ylämäkeen ja nopeus putoaa arvoon 20 km/h, veturi tuottaa edelleen 1500 hv vetopyörille. Koska vauhti on pudonnut viidesosaan alkuperäisestä mutta teho on edelleen sama, on vetovoima vastaavasti viisinkertaistunut. Veturi tuottaakin nyt 40 kN:n sijaan peräti 200 kN. Jos nopeus putoaa vielä arvosta 20 km/h alaspäin, kasvaa vetovoima edelleen esim. arvoon 280 kN, jolloin pyörien sutiminen tai voimansiirron lämpeneminen rajoittavat käytettävää voimaa. Veturin maksimivetovoima on siis 280 kN eli 7 kertaa niin suuri kuin nopeudella 100 km/h saavutettava 40 kN.

Jos käytettävissä on höyryveturi, joka tuottaa vetopyöriltä mitattuna myös 1500 hv niin 100 km/h ajettaessa vetovoima on jälleen 40 kN. Höyryveturi on siis tässä vauhdissa täysin tasavertainen saman tehoisen dieselveturin kanssa. Kun tullaan ylämäkeen ja vauhti putoaa, vähenee myös höyrykoneen iskuluku ja teho heikkenee. Tehon heikkenemistä pyritään lievittämään lisäämällä täytöstä sylintereissä, koska höyryä riittää iskuluvun vähentyessä entistä paremmin. Täytöksen lisääminen alentaa kuitenkin hyötysuhdetta eikä tehon heikkenemistä pystytä kokonaan estämään. Nopeudella 20 km/h veturi tuottaa ehkä 120 kN, joka vastaa enää 900 hv:n tehoa. Höyryveturissakin vetovoima on siis lisääntynyt nopeuden hidastuessa mutta tehon heikkenemisen vuoksi vain kolminkertaiseksi nopeudella 100 km/h saavutetusta vetovoimasta. 

Kun höyryveturi tuottaa 20 km/h ajettaessa 120 kN ja dieselveturi 200 kN niin diesel pystyy viemään mäkeä ylös kyseisellä nopeudella peräti 67 % raskaamman junan. Jos nopeus putoaa vielä arvosta 20 km/h alaspäin, höyryveturin vetovoima ei lisäänny enää lainkaan, koska höyrykoneen täytös on nopeudessa 20 km/h jo maksimissaan. 120 kN on siis suurin mahdollinen vetovoima, joka höyryveturista on mahdollista saada irti. Dieselveturin suurin vetovoima on sen sijaan 280 kN, joten se kykenee saamaan mäestä liikkeelle jopa 133 % raskaamman junan kuin höyryveturi. 

Tämä edellä esitetty kuvaa siis vetureiden suorituskykyä hyvällä kelillä. Kiskojen ollessa liukkaat esim. sateella, ei veturin konevoima ole yleensä ratkaiseva, koska pyörät pyrkivät sutimaan, ennen kuin vetovoima on lähelläkään maksimia. Silti kelin heikkeneminen ei yleensä muuta diesel- ja höyryveturin välistä vetokyvyn eroa miksikään. 

Dieselveturissa tavallisesti kaikki akselit ovat vetäviä eli 120 t painavan veturin kitkapaino on 120 t. Sen sijaan höyryvetureissa kaikki akselit saatiin vetäviksi vain hitaaseen ajoon tarkoitetuissa vaihtovetureissa ja niissäkin ongelmana oli häiritsevän suuri vetovoiman heikkeneminen, kun vesi- ja hiilivarastot ajon aikana ehtyivät. 

Linja-ajoon tarkoitetuissa höyryvetureissa tarvittiin kulkua tasaamaan juoksuakseleita ja tenderi oli täyttä hukkapainoa. Niinpä jopa tavarajuna-ajoon käytetyissä höyryvetureissa oli usein vain puolet veturin painosta vetoakseleilla ja pikajunavetureissa vetopyörille tuli noin kolmannes painosta. 120 t painavassa höyryveturissa siis vetopyörille tulee 40-60 t painoa, joten 120 t painavan dieselveturin kitkapaino on 2- tai 3-kertainen höyryveturiin nähden. 

Lisäksi höyryveturit vetävät nykien ja pyrkivät luikertelemaan kiskoilla, joka saa ne sutimaan herkemmin kuin niiden kitkapainonsa puolesta edes pitäisi. Tasaisesti vetävissä dieselvetureissa ei vastaavaa ongelmaa ole ja dieseleissä on myös ollut jo kauan automaattihiekoitusta ja erilaisia luistonestojärjestelmiä helpottamassa alkamaan päässeen ympärilyönnin hallintaa. Näistä syistä johtuen dieselveturin vetovoima saattaa olla 20-50 % suurempi sellaiseenkin höyryveturiin verrattuna, jolla on sama kitkapaino dieselveturin kanssa.

----------


## Move on

> Sähköistyksestä tilattiin saksalaisilta suunnitelma 1957. Sähköistys oli kuitenkin ollut esillä jo 1930-luvulla. Maailman mittakaavassa VR ei hankkinut uusia höyryvetureita mitenkään ihmeellisen myöhään, mutta sähköistyksen kanssa se oli liikkeellä hyvin myöhään. Tämä johti turhaan massiivisen dieselöinnin välivaiheeseen, josta voi sanoa että diesellinjavetureiden hankinta oli turhaa. Ajoissa tehdyllä sähköistyksellä Hr11-13 -sarjojen sijasta olisi voitu hankkia sähkövetureita.


Suomen rautateiden vetovoiman kehittämisessä on ollut turhan paljon muita, kuin teknisiä/taloudellisia vaikuttimia. Päätös jättää rautatiet sähköistämättä 1930-luvulla perustui kotimaisen polttoaineen saatavuuteen, vaikka tuolloin jo huomattava osa vetureista kulki tuontihiilen voimalla. Sotien jälkeen liikenneinvestointien painopiste siirtyi voimakkaasti maantieverkon rakentamiseen, jolloin rautateille heruneet muruset käytettiin pahimpien ongelmien korjaamiseen, eikä pitkäjänteiseen kehittämiseen ollut mahdollisuuksia. Näin mm. jouduttiin tilaamaan uusia höyryvetureita, joiden käyttöikä jäi aivan liian lyhyeksi.

Dieselvetureita hankittaessa amerikkalainen GM-Nohab ei tullut kysymykseen poliittisista syistä ja samoista syistä sähköveturit päädyttiin tilaamaan Neuvostoliitosta, vaikka muitakin vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut tarjolla.

Hr13 on vielä oma lukunsa. Sen hankinta perustui puhtaasti VR:n pääjohtajan henkilökohtaisiin intresseihin, mikä tuli kyllä myöhemmin ilmi, mutta siinä vaiheessa veturit oli jo tilattu ja käytössä...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet kritisoinut dieselvetureita siitä, että toisin kuin höyryvetureiden tapauksessa yksi dieselveturi ei riitä vetämään raskasta junaa. Eikö sinusta olekin outoa, että nykyisin käytetään monissa junissa kahta tai jopa kolmea diesel- tai sähköveturia eikä vain yhtä höyryveturia?


Kirjoitatko nyt Suomesta vai maailmasta yleensä? Ja menneisyydestä vai nykyajasta?

Suomen kokoisessa maassa ei hankita muutaman säännöllisesti kulussa olevan raskaan tai hyvin kevyen junan tarpeisiin erillistä muutaman kappaleen veturisarjaa. Marginaalitarpeet hoidetaan yhteisajolla tai liian raskaalla veturilla.

Vetureiden hankinta ei ole arpapeliä, vaan kokonaisuuden optimointia. Kokonaisuus muodostuu yleisimmistä junapainoista ja nopeuksista, ja niihin vaikuttaa myös rataverkon tekninen tila. Siis sallitut akselipainot, sallitut junapituudet ja sallitut nopeudet. Karkeasti ottaen optimointi tulostaa parhaan vetovoiman, tehon ja nopeuden, jolla vetokalustokulut minimoidaan. (Yleensä kulut on optimoinnin kohde, mutta voihan olla jokin muukin. Vaikka hankinnoista vastaavan henkilön saama korruptio.  :Smile:  )

Maailmanmitassa tilanne on hieman toinen kuin Suomessa sen vuoksi, että maailmalla on huomattavasti paljon isompia operaattoreita kuin VR Oy, joille on mahdollista hankkia eri kokoisia vetureita. Tai sitten on erikoistilanteita, kuten vaikka LKAB, joka tarvitsee vain yhdenlaisia vetureita, koska liikenne on aina samaa. Eikä LKAB muuten ole hankkinut paljon pikkuvetureita yhteisajoon vaan isoja vetureita, kun kerran vetovoiman tarve on suuri.

Vapautuneet markkinat ovat puolestaan johtaneet siihen, että pienikin operaattori voi joustaa vetokalustovalinnoissaan vuokraamalla vetureita. Raskaisiin juniin kannattaa vuokrata isoja ja keveisiin pieniä vetureita.

Jos menneisyyttä pohditaan, niin pikkuveturilogiikalla Suomessa tehtiin virheitä hankkimalla Hr12-vetureita ja niiden jälkeen vielä tehokkaampia Hr13-vetureita. Ja kun sähköistettiin, niin edelleen vaan hankittiin tehokkaampia.




> Oletko tutustunut moderniin tavarajunaliikenteeseen?


En, sillä minun alaani on ihmisten kuljettaminen.




> Oletko käynyt esimerkiksi Vartiuksessa katsomassa malmijunia?


Olen nähnyt vain kuvia.




> Suomen puolella liikennettä on hoidettu kolmella pienellä dieselveturilla tai kolmella aivan väärän mallisella sähköveturilla.


Selitys tuli jo edellä. Kerrattuna: Vartiuksen junia varten ei hankita omaa veturisarjaa.




> Olisiko mielestäsi yksi höyry- tai dieselveturi ollut parempi kuin kolme pientä dieselveturia?


Yhden veturin ylläpito on halvempaa kuin useamman. Mutta 40 veturin sarjan ylläpito on halvempaa kuin kymmenen neljän veturin sarjan ylläpito. Siksi Vartiuksessa ajetaan kolminvedolla, vaikka yhden kyllin tehokkaan veturin ylläpito olisikin halvempaa kuin kolmen.




> Eteläisessä Suomessa välillä junia ajetaan kolmen Dv12-veturin voimin (pienempää dieselveturia on vaikea tehdä nykypäivän junaliikenteeseen). Nämä liian pienet veturit ovat levinneet ympäri maailman. Täällä Suomessakin vetureita laitetaan aina sopivaksi katsottu määrä junan eteen riippuen junapainosta.


Suomessa VR Oy:n touhu on niin pientä, ettei täällä kannata olla useita veturisarjoja. Dr16:kin on ilmeisesti vähän liian pieni yksittäiseksi sarjaksi, vaikka se tehtiinkin Dv-sarjoja suuremman dieselvetokaluston tarpeeseen.

Siitä, minkä kokoiset veturit ovat levinneet ympäri maailman en sano mitään, kun tunne tilastoja. Eikä se välttämättä myöskään todista mitään sen vuoksi, että ratatekniikasta johtuen optimaalinen yleisveturi ei ole saman kokoinen kaikkialla maailmassa. Tämän näkee jo Suomen ja Venäjän välillä - vai ovatko venäläiset väärässä, kun he eivät käytä yhtä pieniä vetureita kuin Dv-sarjat?




> Toisaalta nykyisillä vetureilla ajettaessa junapainoja voitaisiin pienentää ja ajaa junia useammin. Tehtaille tämä olisi parempaa palvelua, sillä tavaraa lähtisi useammin ja siten keskimääräiset kuljetusajat olisivat pienempiä ja kuljetettavaan tavaraan sitoutuisi vähemmän pääomia. Jostain syystä kuitenkin vetureita laitetaan junan eteen kaksi tai kolme ja junia ajetaan harvemmin.


Ratakapasiteetti on myös olennainen tekijä. Meillä on muutamia pullonkaulaosuuksia, joiden vuoksi pyritän mahdollisimman pitkiin juniin, eikä ole mahdollista ajaa tavaraa vaunu kerrallaan. Tosin ei teollisuus myöskään suostu maksamaan rahdistaan mitä vain, mikä johtaa myös asiakkaan kannalta optimaaliseen junakokoon, ei ainoastaan mahdollisimman usein kulkeviin juniin.

Meillä on nykyään tavallinen tilanne, että raskas juna vedetään yhdellä sähköveturilla, mutta jatko sähköistämättömälle radalle joudutaan ajamaan joko parivedolla tai jakamalla juna kahdeksi, jos edessä olevan radan ratapihojen raidepituudet eivät salli pitkää junaa.




> Miten käy silloin, kun tämän suuren vetovoiman ja alhaisen nopeuden höyryveturin pitää ajaa todella alhaista nopeutta esimerkiksi ylämäkeen? Onko ratkaisusi nopeuden kasvattaminen kattilaa kasvattamalla?


En oikein ymmärrä kysymystä. Jos veturin PITÄÄ aja alhaista nopeutta, miksi pitäisi pohtia keinoa nopeuden nostamiseksi?

Jos taas PITÄÄ nostaa nopeutta, niin silloin tarvitaan lisää tehoa. Höyryveturin tapauksessa tarvitaan nimenomaan kattilan tehoa, koska vakiovääntömomentin antava höyrykoneen teho kasvaa suoraan veturin nopeuden kasvaessa.

Vakiovääntömomentti on todellisessa höyrykoneessa voimassa tietenkin niin kauan, kunnes höyryn virtausnopeus kasvaa niin suureksi, että höyryvirtaus alkaa kuristua höyrykanavissa. Veturin rakenteellinen nopeus määräytyykin (osaltaan) tästä. Eli veturin höyrykoneella on jokin suurin kierrosnopeus. Suuripyöräinen henkilöjunan veturi kulkee tietenkin tällä kierrosnopeudella suurempaa nopeutta kuin pienipyöräinen tavarajunan veturi.

Selvittikö tämä epäselvän kysymyksen?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan niin kysymys on tehosta eikä vetovoimasta (teho = vetovoima * vauhti).


Junien vetämisessä ei ole kysymys pelkästään tehosta, vaan erikseen vetovoimasta ja erikseen tehosta. Ja tässä on höyryveturin ja dieselveturin olennainen ero. Tämä kuva auttaa asiassa.

Höyrykoneen teho (vihreä) kasvaa nopeuden noustessa, mutta dieselmoottorin teho (punainen) ei kasva. Höyrykoneen aiheuttama veturin vetovoima (vihreä) on nopeuden noustessa vakio, dieselmoottorin aiheuttama veturin vetovoima (punainen) sen sijaan on laskeva, koska teho on vakio.

Kuvassa dieselmoottorin maksimiteho on Pd. Dieselveturin teho kasvaa nopeuden noustessa, kunnes saavutetaan nopeus Vh, jossa hankauspainon rajoittaman vetovoiman ja veturin nopeuden tulo on moottoritehon suuruinen.

Tämä johtaa siihen, että höyrykonetta käyttävä veturi selvittää ylämäen dieselmoottorin käyttämää veturia paremmin. Dieselveturi joutuu laskemaan nopeuttaan arvoon Vm nostaakseen vetovoimaa mäen vaatimalle tasolle Fm. Höyryveturin ei tarvitse laskea nopeutta, koska vetovoima ei ole muuttuva ja se on suurempi kuin mäessä tarvittava vetovoima Fm.

Puhuin yllä höyry*koneen* ja dieselmottorin ominaisuuksista. Höyry*veturissa* tehon rajoittaa höyrykattila. Mutta sen mitoitus on höyry*koneen* aiheuttamasta vetovoimasta riippumaton. Dieselveturissa teho sen sijaan on sidottu dieselmoottoriin, joten teho ja vetovoima ovat sidotut toisiinsa.

Höyrykoneen aiheuttama vetovoima alkaa laskea, kun höyry alkaa kuristua solissa. Kuvassa kuristuminen alkaa tehon arvolla Pk.




> Höyryveturin varsinaisena ongelmana siis oli, ettei se pystynyt tuottamaan suurinta tehoaan alhaisilla nopeuksilla, koska höyrykoneen iskuluku on pienellä vauhdilla vähäinen.


Tämähän ei ole mikään ongelma, koska liikkeellelähdössä ainoa ratkaiseva tekijä on vetovoima ja heti liikkeellelähdön jälkeen nopeuden ollessa lähes nolla myös tehontarve on lähes nolla. (vetovoima X * nopeus nolla = nolla)




> Sen sijaan sähköisellä tai hydraulisella voimansiirrolla varustetussa dieselveturissa moottori saattoi käydä ajonopeudesta riippumatta täydellä teholla ja näin saavutettiin arvokas vakiotehon ominaisuus.


Kuten jo edeltä käy selväksi, teholla ei ole mitään "avokkuutta", koska sitä ei liikkeellelähdössä tarvita, vaan vetovoimaa. Ja juuri tämä asia on dieselmoottorille ja siten dieselveturille ongelma. Höyry- ja sähkökone pystyvät kehittämään maksimaalisen vääntömomentin ja siten veturin vetovoiman (kierros)nopeudella nolla, mutta dieselmoottori ei. Dieselmoottorin kanssa tarvitaan mekaaninen tai hydraulinen kytkin tai sitten dieselveturista on tehtävä sähköveturi, jotta dieselmoottorista saadaan vetovoimaa nopeudella nolla.




> Jos esimerkin vuoksi ajatellaan dieselveturia, jossa teho olisi vetopyöriltä mitattuna 1500 hv niin vetovoima on tällä teholla 100 km/h ajettaessa noin 40 kN....


Tämä pohdinta ei mene oikein, koska se perustuu erehdykseen siitä, mikä on tehon ja vetovoiman merkitys. Pohdinnan virhe on siinä, että höyryveturin ja dieselveturin on oletettu noudattavan samaa maksimitehokäyrää nopeutta Vh suuremmalla nopeudella. Kuten kuvasta näkee, näin ei ole. Eli höyrykoneen maksimi vääntömomentti ja siten höyryveturin maksimi vetovoima eivät laske nopeuden noustessa kuten tapahtuu dieselveturilla.

Molempien vetureiden maksimivetovoima on samalla hankauspainolla sama, eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä tehon kanssa. Teho vaikuttaa ainoastaan dieselveturilla siihen, mikä on suurin nopeus Vh, jolla saadaan maksimivetovoima. Sen jälkeen vetovoima laskee nopeuden noustessa.

Linkattu kuva ja edellä oleva selostus ovat periaatteellisia, eivätkä ne ota huomioon todellisuudessa vaikuttavia erilaisia häviöitä. Tässä olen verrannut höyrykonetta ja dieselmoottoria veturin voimanlähteenä ottamatta huomioon höyryveturin kattilan ominaisuuksia.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Dieselvetureita hankittaessa amerikkalainen GM-Nohab ei tullut kysymykseen poliittisista syistä ja samoista syistä sähköveturit päädyttiin tilaamaan Neuvostoliitosta, vaikka muitakin vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut tarjolla.


Sen sijaan unkarilaiset saivat tilata GM-Nohabin tuotteita, vaikka maa oli vielä tiukemmin Neuvostoliiton vaikutuspiirissä kuin Suomi.  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

Ehkä viimeisin viestini on mennyt asiattomaan suuntaan. Pahoitteluni. Yritetään pitää keskustelu jatkossa asiassa.




> Suomessa VR Oy:n touhu on niin pientä, ettei täällä kannata olla useita veturisarjoja.


Tässä olisi ollut hyvä syy dieselöidä aikaisemmin! Höyrykaudella tarvittiin useita erilaisia vetureita eri tarkoituksiin - kaksinajo kun ei ollut järkevää. Dieselöinti mahdollisti moninajon ja siten veturisarjojen määrän pienentämisen. Yhdellä veturityypillä voitiin ajaa kaikenlaiset junat kytkemällä riittävä määrä vetureita junan eteen. Ja tämä on juuri dieselveturin etu - ei haitta - höyryveturiin nähden. 

Pääsemmekö tästä nyt siihen lopputulokseen, että kyse on rautatieyhtiön preferensseistä: osa yhtiöistä arvostaa enemmän pientä veturisarjamäärää ja osa sitä, että jokaisessa junassa on vain yksi veturi?

Yhdysvalloissa veturisarjojen määrällä ei ollut niin suurta merkitystä, sillä kaikki dieselveturit ovat kaksinajokelpoisia toistensa kanssa. Kaikissa ensimmäisen sukupolven EMD:n dieselvetureissa on sama moottori ja voimansiirto, joten varaosatkin olivat yhtenäisiä eri veturisarjoille. Toista oli esimerkiksi Alcolla, jolla moottori ja voimansiirto vaihtui veturista toiseen aina Century-sarjaan asti.

Palataan vielä hieman dieselvetureiden kokoon. Antero kritisoi 1930-luvun dieselvetureita siitä, että ne olivat pienikokoisia ja niitä tarvittiin useita yhden junan eteen.  Kuitenkin 1930-luvun ensimmäiset linjadieselveturit (jätetään vaihtoveturit pois tästä tarkastelusta) olivat saman kokoisia kuin nykyisin Euroopassa yleiset dieselveturit. Veturin koko ei siis olisi estänyt dieselöintiä Euroopassa.

Nykyisten vetureiden pienuudella tarkoitan sitä, että yksi veturi ei vieläkään riitä junan eteen. Esimerkiksi LKAB:n junissa on kaksi veturia. Tätä ei voi perustella veturisarjojen määrällä, sillä LKAB ei tietääkseni aja niin kevyitä junia, että yksi veturi riittäisi (paitsi tietysti tyhjävaunujunat). Joku syy varmasti on sille, että nykyisin ei valmisteta kuusiakselisia suurempia vetureita. Esimerkiksi Pohjois-Amerikassa ja Australiassa säästettäisiin vetureiden ja dieselmoottoreiden määrässä, jos palattaisiin vaikka 10- tai 12-akselisiin vetureihin. Teen tästä sen johtopäätöksen, että usean veturin moninajosta ei haluta päästä eroon.

----------


## vompatti

> Sen sijaan unkarilaiset saivat tilata GM-Nohabin tuotteita, vaikka maa oli vielä tiukemmin Neuvostoliiton vaikutuspiirissä kuin Suomi.


Ei kukaan ole väittänyt, että Neuvostoliitto olisi estänyt EMD-Nohabien ostamisen. Kielto olisi voinut tulla Suomen sisältä.

Unkari ei saanut ostaa toista sarjaa Nohabeja, vaan joutuivat ottamaan vastaan suuren erän ukrainalaisia prototyyppiasteelle jääneitä vetureita. Onko kenelläkään *tietoa* M62-veturin esikuvasta? Onko M62 etäinen kopio M62-veturista tai onko EMD-Nohab vaikuttanut merkittävästi M62-veturin suunnitteluun?

----------


## PNu

Edellä esitettyjen höyryveturin hulppeiden teho- ja vetovoimakäyrien osalta on syytä korostaa, että niissä oletetaan höyryn syntyvän tyhjästä eli vertaillaan ikiliikkujan tavoin toimivaa höyryveturia oikeaan dieselveturiin. Höyryveturi ei kuitenkaan oikeasti ole ikiliikkuja, vaan höyrykattilan teho rajoittaa käytettävissä olevan höyryn määrää. Siksi reaalimaailman höyryveturin ja reaalimaailman dieselveturin välillä pätee tehon ja vetovoiman suhteen, mitä kerroin jo tässä viestissä.

----------


## PNu

Täältä voi lukea, minkälaisia tuloksia saavutettiin käytännön koeajoilla, kun 30-luvun dieselveturi laitettiin kilpailemaan parhaimpia höyryvetureita vastaan. 




> They pitted the 103 against the most impressive steam power of the day. The results always were the same, as the new diesel-electric proved its superiority time and again. Steam freight schedules were consistently beaten for comparable tonnage hauls.
> 
> One of the best test tracks was the Baltimore & Ohios Cumberland Division, especially its West End. Along that road are several summits, tunnels and 2.2 percent grades. The toughest climb on the division for eastbound coal is an 11.4-mile stretch of 2.2 percent grade from M&K Junction to Terra Alta, W. Va. The B&O typically used a 2-8-8-0 with two 2-8-8-0 helpers at 4590 adjusted tons to run the route. This consist took 80.5 minutes to run the section, averaging 8.4 mph. But when No. 103 left M&K with 1952 adjusted tons, it made the run to Terra Alta in 41.3 minutes -- alone -- and averaging 16.6 mph.
> 
> Even though 103 was a freight locomotive, it also made its point in passenger service during the test period. The Northern Pacific, at the end of its tonnage tests, hooked up the diesel units to its trains 1 and 2, the North Coast Limited, between Livingston and Missoula, Mont. This 240-mile stretch of mountain road rose more than 2000 feet in altitude, over 2.2 percent grades. A 4-6-6-4 could handle 10 cars alone, required one helper for 12 cars and two for more than 12 cars. The schedule was 6 hours 30 minutes westbound and 6 hours 38 minutes eastbound. With 103 at the head of a 17-car train, the westbound trip took 6 hours 19 minutes; the eastbound 6 hours 24 minutes.
> 
> By the end of the 11-month testing phase, the diesels hauling power was uncontested.

----------


## sane

Tuli tässä mieleen, että olisiki diesel-sähköiseen veturiin mahdollista rakentaa samantyylistä "tehoreserviä" kuin höyryvetureissa on esimerkiksi superkondensaattoreiden avulla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Edellä esitettyjen höyryveturin hulppeiden teho- ja vetovoimakäyrien osalta on syytä korostaa, että niissä oletetaan höyryn syntyvän tyhjästä eli vertaillaan ikiliikkujan tavoin toimivaa höyryveturia oikeaan dieselveturiin.


Ei oleteta, vaan kuten tämän viestini lopussa mainitsin, käyrissä ei ole ole otettu huomioon höyrykattilan ominaisuuksia:




> Linkattu kuva ja edellä oleva selostus ovat periaatteellisia, eivätkä ne ota huomioon todellisuudessa vaikuttavia erilaisia häviöitä. Tässä olen verrannut höyrykonetta ja dieselmoottoria veturin voimanlähteenä ottamatta huomioon höyryveturin kattilan ominaisuuksia.


Olen selostanut höyrykoneen periaatteen veturin voimakoneena tässä viestissä. En nyt löydä, olenko selostanut jossain höyrykattilan periaatteen. Mutta kattilan koko ja höyryntuottokyky yhdessä määräävät sen, miten pitkän ajan kuvatut teho- ja vetovoimakäyrät toteutuvat kattilan ja höyrykoneen yhdistelmässä.

Olennaista suhteessa dieselmoottoria voimakoneena käyttävään veturiin on, että höyrykattilassa on aina tehoreservi, joka mahdollistaa höyrykoneen hetkellisen käytön kattilan jatkuvaa tehoa suuremmalla teholla. Dieselveturissa ei tällaista reserviä ja hetkellisen ylitehon käytön mahdollisuutta ole.

Kattilan ominaisuuksista riippuu, miten kauan tehoreservi on käytetetävissä esim. mäkien nousuissa tai junan kiihdytyksessä.

Höyryveturin jatkuva, kattilan jatkuvaan tehoon perustuva vetovoimakäyrä on tietenkin samanlainen kuin dieselveturilla, eli höyryveturi ei ole siinä dieselveturia parempi tai huonompi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuli tässä mieleen, että olisiki diesel-sähköiseen veturiin mahdollista rakentaa samantyylistä "tehoreserviä" kuin höyryvetureissa on esimerkiksi superkondensaattoreiden avulla?


Kyllä. Esimerkiksi nykyään esillä olevat hybridihenkilöautot tai -bussit toimivat juuri niin. Tosin eivät sen vuoksi, että polttomoottorista olisi tehty pienempi kuin mitä haluttu kiihtyvyys vaatii, vaan energian säästämiseksi muuttamalla jarrutusenergia lämmön sijasta sähköksi, joka voidaa käyttää uudelleen liike-energiaksi.

Höyryveturin tehoreservi on tietenkin näihin verrattuna epätaloudellinen, koska tehoreserviä käytettäessä höyrykone toimii huonommalla hyötysuhteella kuin jatkuvalla taloudellisella teholla. Eikä höyryveturi käytännössä ota talteen liike-energiaa, vaikka periaatteessa höyryveturi kykenee jarruttamaan siten, että höyrykone käännetään pumpuksi joka nostaa kattilan painetta.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Höyryveturia voidaan toki hetkellisesti ylikuormittaa antamalla kattilapaineen tai kattilan vedenpinnan korkeuden laskea, jolloin höyryveturi voi ylittää jatkuvan tehon arvon. Höyryveturissa ylikuormittamisen mahdollisuus on kuitenkin niin pieni, ettei sillä ole tämän höyryvetureiden ja dieseleiden välisen vetokyvyn vertailun kannalta suurtakaan merkitystä. Tämä nähdään edellä linkittämistäni GM:n koeveturin 103 tekemistä testeistäkin. Höyryveturit jäivät selvästi toiseksi ylikuormittamisen mahdollisuudesta huolimatta.

----------


## vompatti

> Täältä voi lukea, minkälaisia tuloksia saavutettiin käytännön koeajoilla, kun 30-luvun dieselveturi laitettiin kilpailemaan parhaimpia höyryvetureita vastaan.


Tältä samalta koejaksolta on muistaakseni pidempi kirjoitus Classic Trains -lehden erikoisnumerossa Diesel Victory. Lehti on saatavissa täältä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Höyryveturissa ylikuormittamisen mahdollisuus on kuitenkin niin pieni, ettei sillä ole tämän höyryvetureiden ja dieseleiden välisen vetokyvyn vertailun kannalta suurtakaan merkitystä.


Tätä tehoreserviä käytetettiin jatkuvasti liikkeellelähdöissä ja ylämäissä. Molemmat ajettiin aina suurella täytöksellä ja siten käytettiin suurempaa tehoa kuin kattilan jatkuva teho.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Täältä voi lukea, minkälaisia tuloksia saavutettiin käytännön koeajoilla, kun 30-luvun dieselveturi laitettiin kilpailemaan parhaimpia höyryvetureita vastaan.


Eikö juuri ko. artikkeli osoita arvon keskustelijoille, että olisi ollut varsin mahdotonta lähteä dieselöimään Suomea ennen toista maailmansotaa?

Kyseinen dieselveturityyppi, jollaiset artikkelin mukaan nimenomaan osoittivat dieselin yleisen käyttökelpoisuuden, tulivat käyttöön syksyllä 1939. Samaan aikaan Euroopassa toinen maailmansota oli jo alkanut.

Se, että Suomessa dieselöinti alkoi laajassa mitassa vasta 1950-luvun loppupuoliskolla, on hyvin helposti selitettävissä kahdella historiallisella tosiasialla:
- Dieselveturi oli teknologiana kehittynyt käyttökypsäksi vasta juuri ennen toista maailmansotaa, joten sitä ei ehditty ottaa käyttöön Suomessa ennen sotaa.
- Nykyisen kaltainen öljypohjaisten polttoaineiden jakeluverkosto syntyi Suomeen vasta sodan jälkeen ja ensimmäinen öljynjalostamo (Naantali) aloitti 1958.

----------


## PNu

Liikkeellelähdöissä ei suinkaan käytetty kattilan jatkuvaa tehoa suurempaa tehoa. Esim. Hv3:n höyrykoneesta saatiin irti 75 kN:n vetovoima. Tämä vastaa nopeudella 5 km/h ainoastaan 142 hv:n tehoa vetopyöriltä mitattuna. Hv3:n kattila kykeni kuitenkin tuottamaan höyryä määrän, joka vastasi yli 800 hv:n tehoa vetopyörillä. Ongelma oli siinä, ettei Hv3:n höyrykone pystynyt 5 km/h ajettaessa hyödyntämään kattilan tuottamasta tehosta kuin pienen osan, koska koneen iskuluku oli vähäinen ja hyötysuhde suuren täytöksen takia olematon. Tässä näemme taas kerran syyn höyryveturin vaatimattomaan vetokykyyn pienillä nopeuksilla.

Jos muuten höyrykoneelle piirretään teho- ja vetovoimakäyrät ottamatta huomioon kattilaa niin teho on tällöin kaikilla nopeuksilla 0 hv ja vetovoima kaikilla nopeuksilla 0 kN. Mikäli käyrillä esiintyy muita arvoja, on kysymyksessä ikiliikkuja, koska höyry syntyy silloin tyhjästä. Oikeassa höyryveturissa on sekä kattila että höyrykone ja siksi teho- ja vetovoimakäyrilläkin on merkitystä vain, kun molempien asettamat rajoitukset on niissä huomioitu.

----------


## sane

> Kyllä. Esimerkiksi nykyään esillä olevat hybridihenkilöautot tai -bussit toimivat juuri niin. Tosin eivät sen vuoksi, että polttomoottorista olisi tehty pienempi kuin mitä haluttu kiihtyvyys vaatii, vaan energian säästämiseksi muuttamalla jarrutusenergia lämmön sijasta sähköksi, joka voidaa käyttää uudelleen liike-energiaksi.


Miksi näin ei sitten käytännössä tehdä? Onko tekniikka liian kallista, vai veisikö järkevän tehoreservin suoma kondensaattorisysteemi liikaa tilaa? Kondensaattorit luonnollisesti saisi ladattua helposti alamäissä, mutten ole tarpeeksi perehtynyt juna- tai kondensaattoritekniikkan kyetäkseni tekemään järkeviä laskelmia aiheesta.

----------


## PNu

> Eikö juuri ko. artikkeli osoita arvon keskustelijoille, että olisi ollut varsin mahdotonta lähteä dieselöimään Suomea ennen toista maailmansotaa?


Onko täällä joku sanonut, että Suomi olisi pitänyt dieselöidä ennen toista maailmansotaa? Itse kirjoitin täällä Suomelle olleen pelkästään eduksi, etteivät dieselöinti ja sähköistys edenneet ennen sotia. Sen sijaan on ollut puhetta, että dieselöinti olisi voitu aloittaa jo aikaisemmin 50-luvulla. Nythän höyryvetureita tehtiin vuoteen 1957 asti, vaikka dieseltekniikka oli maailmalla käyttökelpoista jo 30-luvulla.




> Kyseinen dieselveturityyppi, jollaiset artikkelin mukaan nimenomaan osoittivat dieselin yleisen käyttökelpoisuuden, tulivat käyttöön syksyllä 1939. Samaan aikaan Euroopassa toinen maailmansota oli jo alkanut.


Siis tämä FT-sarja esiteltiin syksyllä 1939. Yhdysvalloissa valmistettiin muita dieselveturityyppejä jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olet ainakin itse puhunut 1930-luvusta jo tässä viestissä.




> Sen sijaan jo 30-luvullakin dieselvetureiden etuja höyryveturiin nähden (...)


Linkkaamassasi esitteessä käy ilmi, että EMD-103 - proto (v. 1939) oli ensimmäisen massatuotetun tavarajunadieselin prototyyppi:




> This lead unit of the four-unit EMD-103 demonstrator locomotive became the prototype of the first mass-produced diesel-electric locomotives used for freight service in the United States. They rapidly replaced the steam locomotive.


Tämä viittaa siihen, että aikaisemmat veturisarjat ovat olleet luonteeltaan pieniä koesarjoja tai erikoistarkoituksiin aiottuja.

En pidä kovinkaan suurena virhearviona, että höyryvetureita hankittiin Suomessa niin kauan kuin dieselveturien polttoainehuolto oli epävarmaa. Viimeiset höyryveturit valmistuivat 1957 ja Suomen ensimmäinen öljynjalostamo 1958.

----------


## PNu

> Olet ainakin itse puhunut 1930-luvusta jo tässä viestissä.


Viittasin siihen, että dieselvetureiden tekniikka kehitettiin toimivaksi jo 30-luvun aikana. Tämä ei tarkoita, että Suomen olisi pitänyt olla ensimmäinen käyttöönottaja.




> Linkkaamassasi esitteessä käy ilmi, että EMD-103 - proto (v. 1939) oli ensimmäisen massatuotetun tavarajunadieselin prototyyppi:


Tavarajunadiesel on tässä juuri avainsana. Yhdysvaltojen ensimmäiset dieselveturit oli näet tarkoitettu matkustajajunakäyttöön. Tässä ketjussa on tainnut jo muutamaan kertaan tulla esille, että dieselveturit kehitettiin moottorivaunuista.




> En pidä kovinkaan suurena virhearviona, että höyryvetureita hankittiin Suomessa niin kauan kuin dieselveturien polttoainehuolto oli epävarmaa. Viimeiset höyryveturit valmistuivat 1957 ja Suomen ensimmäinen öljynjalostamo 1958.


Tosin höyryvetureiden kanssa oltiin hyvin pitkälle hiilestä riippuvaisia, koska puu ja turve ovat niin huonoja polttoaineita. Hiiliriippuvuus koskee nimenomaan Hr1:n ja Tr1:n kaltaisia suuria höyryvetureita, joita 50-luvulla hankittiin.

Entäs Tr2, jota kaavailtiin vakavissaan VR:n standardiveturiksi tavaraliikenteeseen. Miten sen lämmitys olisi hoidettu haloilla tai turpeella?

----------


## Junantuoma

Hiili ei kutenkaan tarvitse jalostamoa, ja sen kuljetus ja varastoiminen on yksinkertaisempaa.

----------


## PNu

> Hiili ei kutenkaan tarvitse jalostamoa, ja sen kuljetus ja varastoiminen on yksinkertaisempaa.


Jos ajatellaan poikkeusolosuhteita niin asia on kuljetuksen ja varastoinnin suhteen aivan päinvastoin. Dieselveturit pystyivät ajamaan pidempiä matkoja ilman polttoainetäydennystä kuin höyryveturit, joten varastoja ja täydennyspaikkoja tarvittiin vähemmän. Lisäksi dieselvetureiden polttoaineet oli mahdollista varastoida maanalaisiin säiliöihin.

Varsinaisessa sotatilanteessa dieselveturin etuna oli myös, ettei savu ja luukkujen aukomisesta tuleva loimu paljasta veturia yhtä herkästi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tosin höyryvetureiden kanssa oltiin hyvin pitkälle hiilestä riippuvaisia, koska puu ja turve ovat niin huonoja polttoaineita.


Tähän sekä myöhempään spekulaatiosi:

Voi hyvin olla, että hiili oli hankala polttoaine.
Yhtä kaikki, ennen 1950-lukua ei ollut laajaa öljypohjaisten polttoaineiden jakeluverkkoa. 
Huonoudestaan huolimatta puulla ja turpeella voitiin kriisiaikoina korvata hiili.

Se syy, miksi kriisejä varten varastoitiin höyryvetureita oli yksinkertainen: todennäköisin uhkaaja oli tärkein öljyn toimittaja.

----------


## PNu

> En pidä kovinkaan suurena virhearviona, että höyryvetureita hankittiin Suomessa niin kauan kuin dieselveturien polttoainehuolto oli epävarmaa. Viimeiset höyryveturit valmistuivat 1957 ja Suomen ensimmäinen öljynjalostamo 1958.


Jos tarkkoja ollaan niin Naantalin jalostamo aloitti toimintansa 1957 ja päätös oman jalostamon rakentamisesta tehtiin vuoden 1954 lopulla. Toisaalta Neste oli perustettu jo 1948 nimenomaan turvaamaan öljyhuolto.

----------


## PNu

> Yhtä kaikki, ennen 1950-lukua ei ollut laajaa öljypohjaisten polttoaineiden jakeluverkkoa.


VR:llä olikin öljypohjaisille ja muillekin polttoaineille omat varastot ja jakeluverkot.




> Huonoudestaan huolimatta puulla ja turpeella voitiin kriisiaikoina korvata hiili.


Oikeasti sodan aikana vetureissa poltettiin suhteellisen runsaasti hiiltä, koska sitä saatiin ostaa Saksasta. Sen sijaan sodan jälkeen oli noin 1945-1946 ajanjakso, jolloin ajettiin lähes yksinomaan puulla mutta tällöinhän VR:n polttoainehuolto olikin täydessä kriisissä.

Toisaalta autot toimivat pula-aikana kotimaisella polttoaineella eli puukaasulla. Sen käyttö oli mahdollista moottorivaunuissakin.

----------


## JSL

Nafta ei tarvitse kovin kummoista jakelua, säiliö jossa sitä on ja pumppu. Rautateillä on helppo (paitsi VRO) ajaa säiliövaunu tallinkulmalle ja tankata siitä. Höyryveturi taas tarvitsee hiiltä ja vettä. Hiilen täydennys on tullut helpommaksi, kun sitä voi pistellä pyöäkuormaajalla hiilivaunuun. Monimutkaisia hiililaitoksia ei enää tarvita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi näin ei sitten käytännössä tehdä? Onko tekniikka liian kallista, vai veisikö järkevän tehoreservin suoma kondensaattorisysteemi liikaa tilaa?


En tiedä varmaa vastausta, mutta arvelen yhdeksi syyksi sen, että nykyinen hybriditeknologia on aika uutta, ja veturit ovat hitaimmin uusiutuvaa kalustoa busseihin ja henkilöautoihin verrattuna. Eli hybriditeknologia ei ole vielä ehtinyt vetureihin.

Toinen syy puolestaan voi olla siinä, että pyrkimys sähkövetoon on kuitenkin yleinen tavoite taloudellisuuden vuoksi. Hybridi lisää veturin hintaa, ja investoiminen sähkövetoon saattaa olla parempi ratkaisu kuin dieselvedon kehittäminen.

Voisin kuvitella kuitenkin, että koska kaikkia ratoja ei koskaan ehkä sähköistetä, ympäristösyistä hybriditeknologia voi tulla vetureihin päästöjen alentajana. Hybridin avulla dieselveturin moottori voidaan mitoittaa höyryvetureiden kattilan tapaan tasaisen matkanopeuden mukaan, jolloin moottori toimii parhaimmalla hyötysuhteella ja tuottaa vähiten päästöjä. Käytännön liikenteessä välttämättömät tehoreservin tarpeet liikkeellelähdöissä ja mäissä tasattaisiin sitten hybiridivoimalla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liikkeellelähdöissä ei suinkaan käytetty kattilan jatkuvaa tehoa suurempaa tehoa.


Kun höyryveturilla lähdetään liikkeelle, käytetään suurta täytöstä kiihdytyksen ajan. Käytännössä noin 1/3 veturin maksiminopeudesta täydellä täytöksellä vastaa höyrynkulutusta tasaisella maksiminopeudella. Jos (Suomeesa usein kun) kattilan höyryntuottokyky eli teho on mitoitettu maksiminopeuden mukaan, höyryveturi käyttää kiihdyttäessään kattilan jatkuvaa tehoa suurempaa tehoa silloin, kun veturi ja juna ovat ylittäneet 1/3 maksiminopeuden.




> Esim. Hv3:n höyrykoneesta saatiin irti 75 kN:n vetovoima. Tämä vastaa nopeudella 5 km/h ainoastaan 142 hv:n tehoa vetopyöriltä mitattuna. Hv3:n kattila kykeni kuitenkin tuottamaan höyryä määrän, joka vastasi yli 800 hv:n tehoa vetopyörillä.


Hv3:n maksiminopeus on 95 km/h, joten 5 km/h nopeus ei ole vielä lähellä 1/3 huippunopeudesta. 30 km/h nopeudella höyrynkulutus on 6-kertainen nopeuteen 5 km/h nähden. 142 hv x 6 sattuu olemaan 852 hv.




> Ongelma oli siinä, ettei Hv3:n höyrykone pystynyt 5 km/h ajettaessa hyödyntämään kattilan tuottamasta tehosta kuin pienen osan, koska koneen iskuluku oli vähäinen ja hyötysuhde suuren täytöksen takia olematon. Tässä näemme taas kerran syyn höyryveturin vaatimattomaan vetokykyyn pienillä nopeuksilla.


Ei tämä ole ongelma. Eikä siksi toiseksi dieselveturikaan kykene käyttämään maksimitehoaan silloin, kun nopeus on niin alhainen (alle Vh tässä kuvassa), ettei vetovoima voi luistamisen vuoksi olla maksimitehoa vastaava. Eli diesel- ja höyryveturi toimivat nopeuteen Vh asti samalla tavoin - kuten kuva näyttää.

Hv3:n vetokyky, jolla tarkoittanet vetovoimaa, on nopeudella 5 km/h sama kuin nopeudella 0 km/h ja se pysyy samana nopeuteen 95 km/h asti ajettaessa täydellä täytöksellä. Eikä se ole mitenkään vaatimaton tai höyrykone kelvoton, sillä myös Hv3:n höyrykone tuottaa hankauspainoa suuremman vetovoiman vetopyörien kehälle. Toisin sanoen höyrykonetta ei kannata mitoittaa tuottamaan huomattavasti suurempaa vääntömomenttia, koska sitä ei voi hyödyntää.

Jos Hv3:a verrataan dieseliin, se ei ole yhtään parempi vetovoimaltaan, jos dieselin hankauspaino on sama kuin Hv3:lla. Mutta kun dieselveturin moottoriteho ei ole kyllin suuri kehittämään hankauspainon suuruista vetovoimaa enään nopeudella 95 km/h, dieselveturi jää vetovoimaltaan Hv3:a heikommaksi. Tietenkin sellainen dieselveturi, jonka hankauspaino on suurempi kuin Hv3:lla, pystyy suurempaan vetovoimaan hiljaisella nopeudella. Mutta silloin emme enää vertailekaan teknologioita vaan pohdimme, tuottaako suurempi hankauspaino suuremman vetovoiman kuin pienempi hankauspaino.




> Jos muuten höyrykoneelle piirretään teho- ja vetovoimakäyrät ottamatta huomioon kattilaa niin teho on tällöin kaikilla nopeuksilla 0 hv ja vetovoima kaikilla nopeuksilla 0 kN.


Höyrykone on höyrykone ja kattila on kattila. Ne toimivat toisistaan erillisinä ja ne voidaan valmistaa ja mitoittaa toisistaan riippumattomasti. Höyrykone on voimakone, jonka energialähteenä on höyry. Höyrykonetta arvioidaan suhteessa omaan energialähteeseensä eli höyryyn.

Se, mistä ja miten höyry saadaan, on erillinen kysymys. Käytännön ratkaisuja mäntähöyrykoneiden kanssa ovat olleet höyrysäiliöt, eri polttoaineita käyttävät ja eri tavoin rakennetut kattilat tai jopa sähkölämmitteiset kattilat. Eli höyryn lähde voidaan suunnitella ja mitoittaa hyvin eri tavoin.

Dieselmoottori on höyrykoneeseen verrattava voimakone, jonka energialalähde on dieselöljy. Kun öljyn palaminen tapahtuu itse koneessa sen sylintereissä, palaminen ja energian vapautuminen ovat erottamattomassa yhteydessä dieselmoottorin mitoitukseen.

Esittämäsi väittämän mukaan sovellettuna sähköveturiin senkin teho ja vetovoima olisivat nolla. Koska sähköveturilla ei ole mukanaan polttoainetta ja yksinään ilman voimalaitosta ja sähkönsiirtoyhteyttä sähköveturi ei tuota mekaanista voimaa. Et kuitenkaan vaatine selvittämään voimalaitoksen ja sähköverkon ominaisuuksia ennen kuin voi kuvailla sähköveturin ominaisuuksia? Periaatteessa se olisi hyvinkin perusteltua. Esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että sähkövedon alkuaikoina operaattori saattoi joutua itse rakentamaan voimalaitoksen sopivan sähköenergian tuottamiseksi.

Tällöin voimalan tehoa mitoitettaessa oli määriteltävä, kuinka monen junan tarpeisiin voimalan teho riittää. Silloin saatetaan joutua tilanteeseen, etteivät kaikki junat voi kiihdyttää yhtä aikaa suuriin nopeuksiin, tai ajojohdon jännite alkaa laskea ja siten voimalaitoksen ja veturin yhdessä muodostama järjestelmä rajoittaa veturin kykyä tuottaa vetovoimaa nopeuden noustessa.

Ja todellisessa elämässä on merkitystä sillä, minkälainen sähköjärjestelmä sähköistetyllä rautatiellä on. Mutta puhuminen sähköveturin ominaisuuksista yleensä ja sähköistysjärjestelmien ominaisuuksista ovat eri asiat - huolimatta siitä, että sähköveturin toimiminen voimakoneena riippuu molemmista.




> Oikeassa höyryveturissa on sekä kattila että höyrykone ja siksi teho- ja vetovoimakäyrilläkin on merkitystä vain, kun molempien asettamat rajoitukset on niissä huomioitu.


Kyllä ja ei. Kyllä sikäli, että veturin muodostama kokonaisuus toimii tietyllä tavalla. Mutta silloin ei verrata enää dieselmoottoria ja höyrykonetta ja niiden ominaisuuksia yleisesti. Vaan höryveturin ominaisuudet määräytyvät kattilan ominaisuuksista. Vertailukelpoisesti pitäisi dieselveturin kohdalla määritellä silloin myös voimansiirtojärjestelmä ja sen ominaisuudet, etkä ole omasta puolestasi puhunut niistä mitään.

Höyryveturin kohdalla pitää kattilan kanssa esittää sitten hetkelliset teho- ja vetovoimakäyrät - jotka ovat tässä kuvassa - sekä jatkuvat käyrät ja lisäksi informaatiota siitä, miten paljon kattila kykenee tuottamaan höyryä jatkuvaa höyryntuottoa enemmän. Puhuttaessa höyryveturista yleisesti, kattilan ominaisuudet ovat suunnittelukysymys, eivät täsmällinen ja yksi ainoa fysikaalinen ominaisuus kuten höyrykoneen vääntömomentti tai dieselmoottorin maksimiteho.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Toisaalta autot toimivat pula-aikana kotimaisella polttoaineella eli puukaasulla. Sen käyttö oli mahdollista moottorivaunuissakin.


Tähän voisi vielä lisätä, että 50-luvulla esitettiin ajatuksia erillisten puukaasutenderien rakentamisesta myös dieselvetureita varten. Ilmeisesti siis samaa tekniikkaa oli mahdollista soveltaa dieselvetureidenkin kanssa. Käytännössä niitä ei kuitenkaan tehty vaan katsottiin paremmaksi ratkaisuksi jättää jonkin verran käytöstä poistuneita höyryvetureita kriisivarastoihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tuli tässä puolileikillisesti mieleen, että sähköveturit voivat itse asiassa ollakin höyryvetureita. Tarkemmin määriteltynä höyrysähkövetureita. Sillä vesivoimaa ja kaasuturbiineita lukuun ottamatta kaikki sähköä tuottavat voimalaitokset ovat höyryvoimalaitoksia. Polttoaineella (hiili, hake, jäte, uraani) keitetään kattilassa vettä höyryksi, ja höyry pyörittää generaattoreita. Mutta ei mäntähöyrykoneilla, vaan turbiineilla. Turbiineilla siksi, että turbiinilla on parempi hyötysuhde kuin mäntähöyrykoneella.

Tätä periaatetta itse asiassa on USA:ssa sovellettu myös yhtenä kokonaisuutena eli veturina, jossa on turbiinivoimalaitos. Polttoaineena näissä vehkeissä taisi olla öljy. Ja voimalaitosten tapaan höyryä ei päästetty taivaalle, vaan se lauhdutettiin ja kierrätettiin takaisin kattilan syöttövedeksi. Taisivat kuitenkin jäädä lähinnä kokeiluasteelle, sillä ajomoottoreiden sähkön tuottamiseksi veturissa dieselmoottorin ja generaattorin yhdistelmä eli dieselsähköveturi lienee taloudellisempi ratkaisu.

Sen sijaan turbiinin käyttöä suoraan vetopyörien pyörittämiseen on kokeiltu myös. Kuuluisaksi ovat tulleet pari Ruotsissa tehtyä höyryturbiiniveturia. Turbiinin vaikeus on kuitenkin sama asia kuin dieselmoottorilla, eli liikkeellelähtö. Turbiinin vääntömomentti kierrosnopeudella nolla ei kuitenkaan ole nolla, mutta matkanopeudelle taloudellisen turbiinin kokoisella turbiinilla vääntömomentti on liikkeellelähdössä hankalan pieni.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Hv3:n vetokyky, jolla tarkoittanet vetovoimaa, on nopeudella 5 km/h sama kuin nopeudella 0 km/h ja se pysyy samana nopeuteen 95 km/h asti ajettaessa täydellä täytöksellä.


Jos Hv3:n vetokyky olisi nopeudella 95 km/h sama kuin nopeudella 5 km/h eli 75 kN niin Hv3:n teho vetopyöriltä mitattuna olisi 2690 hv nopeudella 95 km/h. 

SJ:n 100-vuotishistoriikistä (SJ 1856-1956) kuitenkin selviää eri vetovoimamuotoja vertailevasta taulukosta, että höyryveturia voidaan ylikuormittaa luokkaa 30 % vajaan 5 min ajan annettaessa kattilan vedenpinnan korkeuden pudota maksimista minimiin. 

Hv3:n jatkuva teho nopeudella 95 km/h on vetovoimakäyrän mukaan noin 670 hv, joten 30 % ylikuormituksella saavutetaan vain 870 hv:n teho ja tätä voidaan siis ylläpitää alle 5 min. Tai vaikka sylintereistä irtoaisikin 2690 hv:n tehoa vastaava voima (joka käytännössä on mahdotonta) niin kattilan eväät syötäisiin tällä menolla alle puolessa minuutissa, joka on täysin merkityksetön aika käytännön junanvedon kannalta.

Syy siihen miksi Hv3 ei voi kehittää 75 kN:n vetovoimaa (eli 2690 hv:n tehoa) nopeudella 95 km/h edes yhden sekunninkaan ajan nähdään Mikko Ivalon kirjasta "Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito" sivun 566 kuvasta 478 (vuoden 1945 painos). Kyseinen kuva esittää vetovoiman riippuvuuden nopeudesta ja täytöksestä. Mm. 50 % täytöksellä ajettaessa esimerkkiveturin vetovoima muuttuu nopeuden mukaan seuraavasti:

Nopeus  Vetovoima
10 km/h 5000 kg
20 km/h 4500 kg
30 km/h 4000 kg
40 km/h 3600 kg
50 km/h 3250 kg
60 km/h 2800 kg

Vetovoima siis laskee nopeuden kasvaessa merkittävästi, vaikka täytös pysyy muuttumattomana, koska höyryn kuristuminen heikentää hyötysuhdetta. Höyryvetureille ilmoitetut maksimivetovoimat (Hv3:n tapauksessa 75 kN) saavutetaan siksi vain pienillä nopeuksilla (noin 0-20 km/h), kun kuristumista ei vielä merkittävästi tapahdu.

----------


## PNu

Resiina-lehdessä on 1972 käsitelty Hv-höyryvetureiden suorituskykyä käytännön junaliikenteessä. Hv3-veturin kerrotaan kiihtyvän 20-akselista pikajunaa vedettäessä nollasta sataan tasamaalla aikaan 6,9 min. Vastaavasti kaksi Hv-höyryveturia kykeni kiihdyttämään tasamaalla 24-akselisen junan nollasta sataan aikaan 4,5 min.

Vertailun vuoksi Hr12 saavutti vuoden 1959 kiihdytyskokeissa tasamaalla 20-akselisen junan kanssa nopeuden 95 km/h aikaan 2 min. Kolmessa minuutissa nopeus oli noin 108 km/h. Hr12-veturin tapauksessa kiihdytys 0-30 km/h menee jo tehojen nostoon ja tämän jälkeen veturi tuottaa koko ajan vetopyörille 1500-1600 hv nopeuteen 100 km/h asti. Siitä ylöspäin kentänheikennystä tarvittaisiin lisää ja teho lähtee laskuun.

Näiden arvojen perusteella näyttäisi, että Hv3:n keskimääräinen teho vetopyörillä olisi kiihdytyksen aikana enintään puolet Hr12-veturin vastaavasta. Hv3:n keskimääräinen teho olisi siis 750-800 hv ellei vieläkin vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Hv3:n vetokyky olisi nopeudella 95 km/h sama kuin nopeudella 5 km/h eli 75 kN niin Hv3:n teho vetopyöriltä mitattuna olisi 2690 hv nopeudella 95 km/h...


Olen selvittänyt tässä ketjussa höyryveturin ja höyrykoneen ominaisuuksia yleensä. Hv3 on vain yksi Suomessa ja VR:n käytössä olleista höyryvetureista, joten sen perusteella ei voi määritellä kaikkia maailman höyryvetrureita ja niiden teknologiaa. Hv-sarja on lisäksi suunniteltu 1900-luvun ensimmäisellä vuosikymmenellä, joten on vähintäänkin epärealisista verrata sitä 1950-luvulla suunniteltuun Hr12-dieselveturiin ja tuomita höyryveturit sillä perusteella.

Tiedän, että Hv3:a on helppo käyttää esimerkkinä siksi, että sitä on käytetty esimerkkinä Mikko Ivalon kirjassa Höyryveturit ja niiden hoito. Höyryvetureista on maailmalla runsaasti muutakin kirjallisuutta, johon perehtyminen antaa yhtä suomalaista kirjaa huomattavasti kattavamman käsityksen käytännön höyryvetureista. Luin näitä 1970-luvulla, joten en valitettavasti enää muista, mitä ne olivat. Saati että osaisin yksityiskohtaisesti viitata niihin. Kirjoja lainasin silloin Rautatiehallituksen kirjastosta sekä suomalaisten teknillisten korkeakoulujen kirjastoista.

Totta kai dieselveturi teknologiana on nykyään taloudellisempi ratkaisu kuin höyryveturi. Koska teknologia on kehittynyt, ja vaativien komponenttien valmistus on käynyt suhteessa halvemmaksi materiaalikustannuksiin nähden. Ja maailmanlaajuinen öljyteollisuus tekee mahdolliseksi käyttää energiamuotoja, joissa ollaan muusta maailmasta riippuvaisia.

Mutta nämä seikat eivät poista teknologioiden välisiä eroja ja sitä, että dieselmoottorilla on myös huonoja ominaisuuksia höyrykoneeseen tai höyrymoottoriin nähden. (Höyrymoottori nimitystä käytettiin polttomoottoreiden tapaan rakennetuista nopeakäyntisistä monisylinterisistä höyrykoneista.)

Lisäksi me emme voi tietää, millaiseksi höyryveturi olisi kehittynyt, jos jostain syystä sitä olisi teknologiana kehitetty samalla tavoin kuin diesel- ja sähkövetureita. 1930-luvun diesel- ja sähköveturit olivat yhtä karuja ja raskaita työpaikkoja kuin sen ajan höyryveturitkin. Henkilökunnan oloihin kiinnitettiin kaikissa yhtä vähän huomiota, eikä automaatiota ollut missään, kun sellaista ei ollut olemassa.

Esimerkkinä mahdollisesta kehityksestä voisin ottaa vaikka omakotitalon pellettilämmityksen. Siinä kiinteätä kotimaista polttoainetta käyttävä voimalaitos toimii täysin automaattisesti eikä vaadi huoltoa sen enempää kuin "vaivattomalla" öljyllä toimiva lämmitys. Ja molemmat on tarkoitettu kuluttajamarkkinoille, ei koulutetun veturimiehistön käyttöön.

Itse tutkin aikanaan höyryprosessia ja totesin, että kun veden sijasta käytetään muuta höyrystyvää nestettä, jossa höyrystymisarvo on huomattavasti vettä pienempi, höyryprosessin hyötysuhdetta voidaan nostaa huomattavasti. Ja jopa mäntäkoneella olisi mahdollista päästä lähelle polttoaineen termistä hyötysuhdetta, joka on yläraja myös dieselmoottorille.

Myös ongelma höyryveturin lämpimänäpidosta on ratkaistu. Pienikokoisella vesiputkikattilalla toteutettu höyryveturi oli kylmästä käyttövalmis parissa minuutissa. Ei isoa dieseliä apukoneineen saa liikkeelle sen nopeammin.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Käytän Hv-höyryveturia esimerkkinä, koska sille on löydettävissä täydelliset vetovoimakäyrät, joka höyryvetureiden kohdalla tuntuu olevan harvinaista. Harvinaisuus epäilemättä johtuu siitä, että veturin tehon ja vetovoiman laskeminen on monimutkaisempaa kuin dieselveturilla. 

Toinen peruste Hv-veturin esimerkkinä käyttämiselle on sen suhteellisen suuri nopeus. Höyryveturi on dieselveturiin nähden kilpailukykyisempi nopeassa ajossa, joten matkustajajunaveturia esimerkkinä käytettäessä tämä puoli ei unohdu.

En kuitenkaan sanoisi Hv-veturia kokoonsa nähden erityisen huonoksi suorituskyvyltään. Jos vertailukohteeksi otetaan esimerkiksi saksalaisten 01-sarjan pikajunaveturi, joka on likimain kahden Hv-höyryveturin kokoinen niin 01:n vetovoima on veturin kokoon suhteutettuna pienempi kuin Hv-sarjalla. Indikoiduksi tehoksi 01:n vanhemmilla versioilla ilmoitetaan 2240 hv, kun Ivalo ilmoittaa Hv:n indikoiduksi maksimitehoksi noin 1000 hv. Resiina-lehdessä on väitetty Hv:n saavuttaneen vaivoin 950-1000 hv:n indikoidun tehon, josta 730-750 hv saatiin vetokoukkuun asti. Veturin kokoon nähden 01 on siis vain luokkaa 15 % tehokkaampi kuin Hv.

----------


## vompatti

> Linkkaamassasi esitteessä käy ilmi, että EMD-103 - proto (v. 1939) oli ensimmäisen massatuotetun tavarajunadieselin prototyyppi. Tämä viittaa siihen, että aikaisemmat veturisarjat ovat olleet luonteeltaan pieniä koesarjoja tai erikoistarkoituksiin aiottuja.


EMD oli ensimmäinen valmistaja, joka aloitti vetureiden massatuotannon. Sitä ennen jokainen veturisarja - myös höyry- ja sähköveturit - oli tilaajalleen räätälöity.

Koesarjoista on turha puhua. Kun EMD 103 aloitti koeliikenteen, oli TexMex dieselöitynyt jo kokonaan. Ennen EMD:tä dieselvetureita valmistettiin lähinnä kevyeen työhön. TexMexin kaltaisille rautateille pienetkin veturit kelpasivat linja-ajoon. EMD 103 oli kuitenkin ensimmäinen suurina sarjoina valmistettu tavarajunien linjaveturi.

Halutaanko täällä puhua prototyypeistä? CN:n ensimmäinen linjadieselveturi valmistui vuonna 1928. Kyseinen veturi oli alkuperäisellä moottorillaan ajossa vuoteen 1942. Vaikka veturi olikin prototyyppi, ei meillä ole mitään tietoa tai huhua siitä, että se olisi toiminut huonosti. Päinvastoin. Linjadieselvetureiden tekniikkaa oli siis kokeiltu pitkään, mutta todellinen läpimurto tapahtui 1930-luvun lopulla.

Tässä viestiketjussa oli myös keskustelua hybridivetureista. Yhdysvalloissa sellaisiakin on käytössä. Vetureita käytetään lähinnä vaihtotyössä ja niiden suurin hyöty on pienentyneet hiukkaspäästöt. Suuremman suosion ovat saavuttaneet _gensetit_, jotka ovat dieselvetureita kahdella tai kolmella moottorilla (tarvittaessa yksi moottori voidaan korvata akuilla). Kahden moottorin ideana on, että tehontarpeen ollessa pieni yksi moottori riittää junan liikuttamiseen. Näiden hybridi- ja genset-vetureiden hinnat ovat alle miljoonan dollarin. Hintaan tosin vaikuttaa se, että veturit on valmistettu yleensä käyttäen noin 40 vuotta vanhan dieselveturin runkoa, telejä ja ajomoottoreita.




> 1930-luvun diesel- ja sähköveturit olivat yhtä karuja ja raskaita työpaikkoja kuin sen ajan höyryveturitkin. Henkilökunnan oloihin kiinnitettiin kaikissa yhtä vähän huomiota.


Yhdysvaltain ensimmäisiäkin dieselvetureita kuljettajat ajoivat valkoinen paita ja solmio päällään. Vaatteet olivat puhtaita vielä ajon jälkeenkin!

----------


## Hermanni

> Tässä viestiketjussa oli myös keskustelua hybridivetureista. Yhdysvalloissa sellaisiakin on käytössä.


GE testailee jo vähän isompiakin hybridivetureita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vj5WoQ3fvU

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vompatin kommenttiin: olisi ihan mukava saada hieman laajempaa katsausta dieselvetureiden historiaan sekä siihen, miten niiden käyttökelpoisuus kehittyi 1920-, 30- ja 40-lukujen aikana. Tässä ketjussa dieseleistä on puhuttu kovin kevyen tuntuisin pohjatiedoin ja oletuksilla.

Itse olen lähinnä pyrkinyt huomauttamaan, että jokin teknologia on laajasti käyttökelpoinen vasta kun se on "massatuotannossa" ja sen huolto- ja jakeluverkostot ovat olemassa. Suomessa eri teknologiat ovat yleensä olleet käyttökelpoisia vasta massatuotantovaiheessa. Dieselvedolta on puuttunut taustaedellytyksiä, jotka USA:ssa ja Kanadassa ovat olleet kunnossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen sijaan turbiinin käyttöä suoraan vetopyörien pyörittämiseen on kokeiltu myös. Kuuluisaksi ovat tulleet pari Ruotsissa tehtyä höyryturbiiniveturia.


Se tiedetään että höyryvetureiden "kulta-aikana" n. v 1900-1950 kehitettiin erilaisia keinoja tehon ja poltoainetalouden parantamiseksi. Sylintereiden korvaamisen turbiinilla lisäksi olen kuullut sellaisista keksinnöistä kuin erilaiset korkeapainekattilat kuten  Franco-Crosti, sekä kondenssitendereitä ja kehityksen huipentumana useampisylinterinen "höyrymoottori". Osa näistä oli laajemmassa käytössä, osa rajoittui vain prototyyppeihin. 2. maailmansodan jälkeen näiden kehitystyö lakkasi lähes kokonaan. Viimeiset höyryveturit jotka valmistettiin Euroopassa 50-60-luvulla olivat varsin perinteisiä. Osaako kukaan sanoa miksi kehitystyö katkesi, (paitsi että tuli diesel- ja sähkö)?

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> EMD oli ensimmäinen valmistaja, joka aloitti vetureiden massatuotannon. Sitä ennen jokainen veturisarja - myös höyry- ja sähköveturit - oli tilaajalleen räätälöity.
> 
> EMD 103 oli kuitenkin ensimmäinen suurina sarjoina valmistettu tavarajunien linjaveturi.


Sen verran lisäisin, että EMD aloitti matkustajajunakäyttöön tarkoitettujen dieselvetureiden tuotannon jo ennen veturia 103 eli FT sarjaa. 

EMD:n E-sarjan valmistus aloitettiin 1937. E-sarjan veturit painoivat noin 140 t, vetovoima oli 230-240 kN ja tehoa varhaisemmissa versioissa 1800 hv eli noin 1450 hv vetopyöriltä mitattuna.  

Vertailun vuoksi Hr1 tuli VR:lle käyttöön myös 1937. Siinä painoa oli 155 t ja vetovoimaa 114 kN. Jatkuva teho vetopyörillä lienee tavanomaisilla ajonopeuksilla noin 1300-1400 hv.

----------


## PNu

> Osa näistä oli laajemmassa käytössä, osa rajoittui vain prototyyppeihin. 2. maailmansodan jälkeen näiden kehitystyö lakkasi lähes kokonaan. Viimeiset höyryveturit jotka valmistettiin Euroopassa 50-60-luvulla olivat varsin perinteisiä. Osaako kukaan sanoa miksi kehitystyö katkesi, (paitsi että tuli diesel- ja sähkö)?


Vastasit kysymykseesi jo itse. Diesel- ja sähköveturit ovat vallanneet radat yksinkertaisesti siksi, että ne ovat osoittautuneet suorituskyvyn ja taloudellisuuden kannalta kokonaisuutena parhaimmiksi.

----------


## PNu

> Itse olen lähinnä pyrkinyt huomauttamaan, että jokin teknologia on laajasti käyttökelpoinen vasta kun se on "massatuotannossa" ja sen huolto- ja jakeluverkostot ovat olemassa. Suomessa eri teknologiat ovat yleensä olleet käyttökelpoisia vasta massatuotantovaiheessa. Dieselvedolta on puuttunut taustaedellytyksiä, jotka USA:ssa ja Kanadassa ovat olleet kunnossa.


Taustaedellytykset luodaan siinä vaiheessa, kun uusi tekniikka päätetään ottaa käyttöön. Ei luonnollisestikaan yhtään aikaisemmin. Kuorma- ja linja-autoissa dieselveto oli itsestäänselvyys 50-luvun puolivälissä mutta VR tilasi yhä höyryvetureita. Dieselvetoon siirtymistä voitiin silloin suorittaa siirtämällä kuljetuksia raiteilta maanteille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vastasit kysymykseesi jo itse. Diesel- ja sähköveturit ovat vallanneet radat yksinkertaisesti siksi, että ne ovat osoittautuneet suorituskyvyn ja taloudellisuuden kannalta kokonaisuutena parhaimmiksi.


Kyllä, kyllä, mutta moni Euroopan maa siirtyi dieseliin ja sähköön verrattain hitaasti, ja uusia höyryvetureita valmistettiin vielä 1950-60-luvulla. Otetaan nyt esim suurena rautatiemaana pidetty Saksa (sekä länsi että itä). 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se tiedetään että höyryvetureiden "kulta-aikana" n. v 1900-1950 kehitettiin erilaisia keinoja tehon ja poltoainetalouden parantamiseksi. ... 2. maailmansodan jälkeen näiden kehitystyö lakkasi lähes kokonaan. Viimeiset höyryveturit jotka valmistettiin Euroopassa 50-60-luvulla olivat varsin perinteisiä. Osaako kukaan sanoa miksi kehitystyö katkesi, (paitsi että tuli diesel- ja sähkö)?


Näistä erilaisista kokeiluista on hyvä kokoomateos: Wolfgang Stoffels: Dampflokomotiven und Dampflokomotivbau. Jos muistan nimet oikein. Julkaistu 1970-luvulla ja kieli saksa. Teos käy läpi höyryveturitekniikan historian ja esittelee virstanpylväsveturit sekä joukon prototyyppejä.

Kehitystyö katkesi, koska diesel- ja sähköteknologiat olivat kiinnostavampia ja niihin satsaamalla teollisuus ansaitsi paremmin. Höyrytekniikan ainoa etu on oikeastaan kyky kiinteän polttoaineen käyttöön, mikä on osittain myös sähkövedon etu. Hiilen ja öljyn hintasuhde muuttui öljyn eduksi viimeistään 1970-luvulla, jolloin veturin höyryprosessin huono hyötysuhde teki höyryvedosta epätaloudellisen.

Muistelen, että netistäkin löytyy jonkun porukan projekti tulevaisuuden höyryveturista, joka oli mäntähöyrykonein varustettu. En muista hankkeen perusteita, mutta vaikea minun on uskoa, että mäntähöyrykonetta voi tehdä nykyoloissa taloudellisesti kilpailukykyiseksi. Nykyään etuna olisi uusiutuvan polttoaineen käyttö, koska kiinteä polttoaine on helppo tuottaa uusiutuvana. Mutta kun mäntähöyrykoneveturin hyötysuhde on luokkaa 10-15 % ja dieselin 30-35 %, ympäristövaikutuksella täytyisi maaöljy olla hinnoiteltu 3-4-kertaa kiinteätä uusiutuvaa polttoainetta kalliimmaksi olettaen, että vetureiden investointi- ja ylläpitokulut ovat samat.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Eikös nykyaikaisen kivihiilisähkövoimalan hyötysuhde ole nykyään luokkaa 40-45 %? Ja sähkönsiirron sekä sähköveturin hyötysuhde korkea eli koko junasysteemin hyötysuhde on yhteensä 35-40 %?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hintaan tosin vaikuttaa se, että veturit on valmistettu yleensä käyttäen noin 40 vuotta vanhan dieselveturin runkoa, telejä ja ajomoottoreita.


Tämä on muuten yksi amerikkalaisen teollisuuskulttuurin mielenkiintoinen piirre. Eli koneiden ja laitteiden päivittäminen. Tällaistahan olen minäkin yrittänyt täällä ehdottaa VR Oy:n kanssa, mutta täkäläinen henki on täysin päinvastainen: romuksi vaan ja uutta kehiin. Puhutaan vaikka sinisistä matkustajavaunuista tai Sm1-2-junista.

Dr15 oli yritys, ja tehtiinhän sinisistä vaunuistakin saneerausprotot. Jostain kumman syystä vain Dv12-sarjat kelpaavat meillä jatkuvaan ylläpitoon.




> Yhdysvaltain ensimmäisiäkin dieselvetureita kuljettajat ajoivat valkoinen paita ja solmio päällään. Vaatteet olivat puhtaita vielä ajon jälkeenkin!


Kyllä Suomessakin veturimiehistö kulki solmio kaulassa ja plankkikengin silloin, kun työtä arvostettiin. Ja höyryveturi pidettiin puhtaana niin, että messingit kiilsivät. Minusta tämä on enemmän asennekysymys. Sillä öljy likaa miehen riippumatta siitä, tuleeko se höyry- vai dieselveturista. Ja olen nähnyt pietarilaisia ratikan ohjaamoja, joihin en retkivaatteissani olisi itse istunut. Ja kyse on sentään sähkökulkuneuvosta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös nykyaikaisen kivihiilisähkövoimalan hyötysuhde ole nykyään luokkaa 40-45 %? Ja sähkönsiirron sekä sähköveturin hyötysuhde korkea eli koko junasysteemin hyötysuhde on yhteensä 35-40 %?


Kyllä. Hyvä hyötysuhde johtuu siitä, että turbiinin hyötysuhde on paljon parempi kuin mäntähöyrykoneen.

Sähkövedon hyötysuhde paranee vielä silloin, kun sähkö tuotetaan kaukolämpöä tuottavassa voimalaitoksessa. Sellaisen kokonaishyötysuhde käytettyyn polttoaineeseen nähden on luokkaa 80-90 %.

Ympäristön kannalta ihanteellista olisi meidän oloissamme, että kaikki polttoaineella tuotettu sähkö tuotettaisiin kaukolämpölaitoksissa. Ja voimalaitosten kapasiteetti olisi optimoitu lämmöntuoton mukaan, jotta mahdollisimman vähän mekaanista energiaa jouduttaisiin tuottaman ilman väkisin aina syntyvän lämmön käyttöä hyväksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on muuten yksi amerikkalaisen teollisuuskulttuurin mielenkiintoinen piirre. Eli koneiden ja laitteiden päivittäminen.



Amerikassahan ei enää tehdä paljonkaan teollisuustuotteita, jotka kelpaisivat maailmanmarkkinoille. Vientiin kelpaavat lähinnä lentokoneet, aseet ja mikroprosessorit.

USA:n teollisuuden kilpailukyky maailmanmarkkinoilla on romahtanut viime vuosikymmeninä. Mistäköhän johtuu? Ei kai vaan tuosta uusinvestointikammosta?

USA:n rautatietkin ovat vielä hyvin pitkälti diesel-ajassa, kun Euroopassa on pääosin siirrytty sähkön käyttöön jo vuosikymmeniä sitten.

----------


## vompatti

> olisi ihan mukava saada hieman laajempaa katsausta dieselvetureiden historiaan sekä siihen, miten niiden käyttökelpoisuus kehittyi 1920-, 30- ja 40-lukujen aikana.


Hieno kysymys. Valitettavasti en juuri nyt osaa esittää selvää vastausta, sillä lähdemateriaalini on pakattuna kymmeniin pahvilaatikoihin, jotka odottavat kuljetusta mahdolliseen uuteen osoitteeseen. Yritän kuitenkin vastata.

Antero on tässä viestiketjussa kertonut, että 1930-luvulla dieselmoottorit olivat liian suurikokoisia ja pienitehoisia junakäyttöön. Mielestäni Antero tarkoittaa näillä moottoreilla 1920-luvun (ja 1930-luvun alun) dieselmoottoreita, jotka soveltuivat vain vaihtotyöhön tai kevyisiin matkustajajuniin. Vuonna 1933 valmistui Winton 201A -dieselmoottori, joka oli ensimmäinen riittävän hyvä moottori linjavetureihin. Heti seuraavana vuonna tätä käytettiin nopeissa moottorijunissa ja vähän myöhemmin matkustajavetureissa ja isoissa vaihtovetureissa. Matkustajajunavetureille oli laman aikanakin markkinoita toisin kuin tavarajunavetureille. Moottoritekniikka saavutti nykyisen tason vuonna 1938, jolloin EMD:n 567-moottori otettiin tuotantoon. Tuo moottori oli kaikissa EMD:n vetureissa (ja vientimalleissa, mm. Nohabeissa) vuoteen 1966 asti. Muilla valmistajilla kuin EMD:llä oli sodan aikana valtion asettamia rajoituksia vetureiden sunnittelussa ja valmistuksessa.




> Itse olen lähinnä pyrkinyt huomauttamaan, että jokin teknologia on laajasti käyttökelpoinen vasta kun se on "massatuotannossa".


Dieselvetureiden kohdalla tekniikka on ollut käyttökelpoista ennen massatuotannon alkamista. Massatuotannon alkamista viivästytti lama; yhdysvaltalaisilla rautatieyhtiöillä ei ollut tarvetta uusille vetureille tai vaunuille. Laman aikana Yhdysvaltain (tai maailman?) suurin vaunutehdas Pullman valmisti huonoimpana vuotena peräti neljä matkustajavaunua. Ehkä tämä kertoo jotakin rautateiden kalustotarpeesta 1930-luvulla? Dieselveturit olisivat toki tarjonneet alhaisempia ajokustannuksia, mutta harvoilla yhtiöillä oli rahaa niiden ostamiseen.




> Tämä viittaa siihen, että aikaisemmat veturisarjat ovat olleet luonteeltaan pieniä koesarjoja tai erikoistarkoituksiin aiottuja.


Tarkennan vielä vastaustani tähän väitteeseen. Ennen FT-sarjaa EMD oli valmistanut 82 kappaleen sarjan SW-vaihtoveturia vuosina 1936-1939 ja Alco HH-veturiaan 177 kappaletta vuosina 1931-1940. Pelkistä pienistä koesarjoista ei siis ollut kyse. Sarjojen pienuuteen vaikutti myös lama: esimerkiksi Rock Island osti 1930-luvulla ymmärtääkseni vain dieselvetureita. Tästä huolimatta Rock Islandin dieselvetureiden laskemiseen ei tarvittu sormien lisäksi varpaita edes yhdeltä junabongarilta.




> Amerikassahan ei enää tehdä paljonkaan teollisuustuotteita, jotka kelpaisivat maailmanmarkkinoille. Vientiin kelpaavat lähinnä lentokoneet, aseet ja mikroprosessorit.


Valitettavasti en löytänyt netistä mitään tarkkoja tilastoja ja kirjallinen lähdemateriaalini on edelleen pahvilaatikoissa. Muistelen kuitenkin, että 2000-luvulla yhdysvaltalaiset veturivalmistajat GE ja EMD ovat myyneet dieselvetureitaan satojen kappaleiden sarjoja mm. Kiinaan ja Kazakstaniin. Euroopassa EMD:n markkinaosuus on hyvin suuri, mutta veturit valmistaa nykyisin lisenssillä Vossloh. Lisäksi EMD ja GE myyvät vetureitaan Australiaan ja Etelä-Amerikkaan. Pohjois-Amerikassa uusien tavarajunavetureiden markkinoilla GE:n ja EMD:n yhteinen markkinaosuus on sata prosenttia. Pohjois-Amerikan markkinoilla matkustajajunien dieselvetureiden markkinavaltias on sadan prosentin markkinaosuudella MotivePower Inc (entinen Morrison-Knudsen). MPI:n veturit on valmistettu EMD:n osista.

Asian vierestä: Suomi oli edelläkävijä meren pinnalla kulkevien dieselsähköisten alusten käyttöönotossa: panssarilaiva Ilmarinen oli yksi ensimmäisistä diesellaivoista (kun sukellusveneitä ei huomioida).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero on tässä viestiketjussa kertonut, että 1930-luvulla dieselmoottorit olivat liian suurikokoisia ja pienitehoisia junakäyttöön. Mielestäni Antero tarkoittaa näillä moottoreilla 1920-luvun (ja 1930-luvun alun) dieselmoottoreita, jotka soveltuivat vain vaihtotyöhön tai kevyisiin matkustajajuniin.


Voin vahvistaa tämän, sillä kuten aiemmin totesin, en ole perehtynyt dieseleiden historiaan.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Mutta jotain dieselvetureiden pätevyydestä kertonee USA:nkin puolelta höyryvetureiden valmistuksen jatkuminen 1950-luvulle.


Oikeastaan Yhdysvaltain veturiteollisuus lopetti höyryvetureiden valmistamisen 1940-luvulla. Alco valmisti viimeisen höyryveturinsa vuonna 1948 ja Baldwin vuonna 1949. Höyryvetureiden valmistamista jatkoi tämän jälkeen rautatieyhtiö Norfolk & Western omassa konepajassaan. Viimeinen Yhdysvaltoihin valmistunut höyryveturi valmistui N&W:n konepajalla vuonna 1953. Hiilikaivosasiakkailleen uskollinen N&W tilasi ensimmäisen dieselveturinsa vasta vuonna 1955. Höyryvetureiden valmistuksen jatkuminen Yhdysvalloissa 1950-luvulle oli siis pienimuotoista ja johtui vain yhdestä jääräpäisestä yhtiöstä.




> Vaikka dieselveturi maksoi ainakin 50-luvun Euroopassa kahden vastaavan tehoisen höyryveturin verran niin vastaavasti yksi dieselveturi pystyi tekemään myös kahden höyryveturin työt.


Tälle väitteelle ei vieläkään ole selkeitä perusteluita esitetty, joten minun on kai esitettävä. Yhdysvaltain Class 1 -rautatieyhtiöille valmistui ensimmäinen dieselveturi vuonna 1925. Tällöin niillä oli höyryvetureita käytössään 63612 kappaletta. Vuonna 1960 Class 1 -yhtiöillä oli 28278 diesel- ja 261 höyryveturia. Jos oletetaan, että liikennemäärät pysyivät samoina, niin yksi dieselveturi korvasi kaksi höyryveturia. Vertailu tietenkään ei ole täysin aukoton (esim. ratoja lakkautettiin), mutta suunta on selvä. Siitäkin huolimatta, että yhden junan vetämiseen tarvittiin dieselkaudella enemmän vetureita kuin höyrykaudella, tarvittiin vetureita kokonaisuudessaan vähemmän. Ja suurin osa noista 28278 dieselvetureista oli niitä pieniä ja neliakselisia (matkustajakäyttöön neliakselisten vetureiden telit usein vaihdettiin A1A-teleiksi, mutta tämä telien vaihto ei lisää veturin vetovoimaa tai tehoa).

----------


## PNu

> Tälle väitteelle ei vieläkään ole selkeitä perusteluita esitetty, joten minun on kai esitettävä.


Muistaakseni väitettä on perusteltu aikaisemmin muissa ketjuissa, joten en katsonut tarpeelliseksi tehdä sitä tässä yhteydessä. Kysymyshän on eräänlaisesta nyrkkisäännöstä mutta VR:n vetureiden kilometritilastoja tutkittaessa sen huomaa pätevän varsin hyvin. 

Resiina-lehdestä 4/96 selviää, että VR:n höyryveturikannan huippua edustavilla rullalaakeroiduilla Hr1-vetureilla 1020 ja 1021 on yhden kuukauden aikana ajettu ennätys vajaat 17000 km. Hr12-veturilla 2203 ajettiin lokakuussa 1959 vajaat 31000 km ja kysymys oli oikeastaan vielä prototyypistä, koska veturisarjan ensimmäisestä koeajosta oli vasta runsaat puoli vuotta.

Koko vuoden ajomäärä oli Hr1:llä 50-luvulla eli veturisarjan huippukautena noin 120000-130000 km veturia kohden ja se käsitti pääasiassa matkustajajuna-ajoa. Voimakkain tavarajunaveturi Tr2 ajoi tyypillisesti runsaat 50000 km vuodessa veturia kohden. Tavarajunavetureiden kilometrisuoritteet olivat yleensä paljon matkustajajunavetureita pienemmät, koska tavarajunien aikataulut olivat hitaammat.

Hr12-vetureiden ajomäärä yhden vuoden aikana oli 60-luvulla yleensä noin 165000 km mutta parhaimmillaan ajettiin miltei 177000 km veturia kohden. Yksi Hr12 ajoi siis melkein yhtä paljon kuin Hr1 ja Tr2 yhdessä. Lisäksi Hr12-vetureiden suoritteista kertyi yleensä yli 40 % tavarajunista, joten tässä vertailussa dieselveturille tulee enemmän tavarajuna-ajoa kuin höyryvetureille. Hr12 mahdollisti myös useissa tapauksissa junapainojen nostamisen, joten osa Hr12-vetureiden ajamista kilometreistä on sellaisia, että samaan työhön olisi tarvittu kaksi höyryveturia. On siis perusteltua sanoa, että Hr12 teki käytännön junaliikenteessä töitä vähintäänkin kahden raskaan sarjan höyryveturin edestä.

Hr13-vetureilla ajettiin 60-luvulla noin 50 % enemmän verrattuna samoja töitä aikaisemmin tehneiden Tr1-vetureiden saavutuksiin samalla kun junapainoja voitiin useissa tilanteissa nostaa 30-60 % ja olisi voitu nostaa vieläkin enemmän, jos silloisten tavaravaunujen vetolaitteet olisivat olleet vahvempia.

Tietysti päinvastaisiakin esimerkkejä löytyy. Sv11- ja Vv12-vetureiden ajomäärät jäivät selvästi jälkeen höyryvaihtovetureista ja Hr11-veturit pääsivät parhaimmillaankin vain likimain tasoihin Hr1:n kanssa. Toisaalta nämä veturit jäivät merkityksettömään asemaan ja oli höyryvetureissakin Pr2:n kaltaisia epäonnistuneita tyyppejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kuten PNu totesi edellisessä viestissään, junien nopeuksien kasvaminen johtaa luonnollisesti siihen, että myös kilometrisuorite kasvaa. Tätä kasvua ei voi perustella sillä, onko kyseessä höyry-, diesel- vai sähkövetovoima. Vaan esim. sillä, että vaihtotyöhön tehdyn veturin ajosuorite on aina pienempi kuin nopeiden henkilöjunien, riippumatta käyttövoimasta.

Höyryveturin ajosuoritteen kertymistä haittaa höyryveturin suuri ylläpitotyön tarve, jossa se häviää aina moottorivetureille. Minkälainen vetovoima on tarkoituksenmukaista ei kuitenkaan perustu tähänkään, vaan kaluston, henkilötyön ja käyttöenergian hintoihin. Länsimaissa, joissa henkilötyö on suhteessa kaikkein kalleinta muihin kuluihin nähden, sähkö käyttöenergiana nousee edullisimmaksi, koska siinä ihmistyötä tarvitaan kaikkein vähiten.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Junien suurimmat sallitut nopeudet eivät kuitenkaan muuttuneet 50-luvulta 60-luvulle tultaessa miksikään, joten 50-luvun höyryjunien ja 60-luvun dieseljunien vertailu on täysin oikeudenmukaista. Myöskään kalustokiertoja nopeuttaneet Parkanon ja Jämsänkosken oikoradat eivät olleet valmiina eli 60-luvun tilanne vastasi tältäkin osin 50-lukua.

Pikajunilla sn oli koko ajan 110 km/h, tavarajunilla 75 km/h ja osalla kiitotavarajunista 85 km/h. Tai tuli 60-luvun puolivälissä kulkuun yksi Helsingistä Ouluun ajettu kiitotavarajuna, jolla sn oli jo 100 km/h mutta yhdellä junalla ei ole tilastojen kannalta merkitystä. Toisaalta Hr12-vetureilla oli suuren akselipainon takia mm. Haapamäen radalla nopeus rajoitettu alhaisemmaksi kuin Hr1-vetureilla oli aikoinaan. 

Käytännössä siis nopeuksien lisääntyminen höyryvetureista dieselvetureihin siirryttäessä johtui nimenomaan vetovoimassa tapahtuneesta muutoksesta. Dieselveturi pystyi pitämään nopeuden keskimäärin lähempänä suurinta sallittua nopeutta eikä matkan aikana kulunut ylimääräistä aikaa vesityksiin, koneiston voiteluun, veturin mahdolliseen kääntämiseen jne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...eikä matkan aikana kulunut ylimääräistä aikaa vesityksiin, koneiston voiteluun, veturin mahdolliseen kääntämiseen jne.


Johan minä sen kirjoitin:



> Höyryveturin ajosuoritteen kertymistä haittaa höyryveturin suuri ylläpitotyön tarve, jossa se häviää aina moottorivetureille.


Antero

----------


## vompatti

> olisi ihan mukava saada hieman laajempaa katsausta dieselvetureiden historiaan sekä siihen, miten niiden käyttökelpoisuus kehittyi 1920-, 30- ja 40-lukujen aikana.


Tässä viimeinkin vastaus.

Yhdysvalloissa bensiinikäyttöiset kiskobussit tulivat markkinoille vuonna 1905. Rautatieliikenteen moottorointi ei kuitenkaan edennyt nopeasti, sillä ongelmana oli moottoreiden heikon tehon lisäksi niiden huono säädettävyys: kuljettajan piti samanaikaisesti säätää sekä polttomoottorin kaasua että moottoriin liitettyä generaattoria. Moottoreiden säätöön liittyvän ongelman ratkaisi Hermann Lemp vuonna 1914. Hän paranteli keksintöään ja sai uudet patentit vuosina 1919 ja 1926. Viimeistään siis vuonna 1926 moottoreiden säätöön liittyvät ongelmat olivat poistuneet ja dieselveturin ajaminen oli helppoa yhdellekin miehelle. Keksinnöstä tarkemmin kertoo tämä PDF-tiedosto [asme.org].

Dieselvetureiden sarjatuotanto alkoi vuonna 1925. Tällöin Alco, GE ja Ingersoll-Rand valmistivat yhdessä 300 hevosvoiman dieselvetureita. Baldwin ja Westinghouse kokeilivat yksittäisten dieselvetureiden kaupallista tuotantoa 1920-luvulla. Winton (nyk. EMD) myi bensiinimoottoreitaan muiden valmistamiin vetureihin jo 1920-luvulla.

Dieseleiden käyttökelpoisuus parani 1930-luvulla, jolloin Alco aloitti vaihtovetureiden valmistamisen (tiedättehän, vaihtovetureissa on toisessa päässä sellainen ohjaamo, että sieltä näkee kumpaankin suuntaan). Tätä ennen dieselveturit olivat olleet laatikkomallisia. Moottoreiden luotettavuus parani. Ensimmäinen varmasti riittävän hyvä moottori veturikäyttöön oli Winton 201A. Tämä moottori löysi paikkansa Zephyr-moottorivaunussa vuonna 1934. EMC, joka jo tuolloin oli Wintonin sisaryhtiö, aloitti matkustajavetureiden valmistamisen vuonna 1935. Alkuun valmistettiin yksittäisiä prototyyppejä, mutta itse tekniikka oli jo käyttökelpoiseksi havaittua. EMC esitteli 567-moottorinsa vuonna 1938 ja hieman myöhemmin Alcon esitteli 539-moottorinsa. Dieselvetureiden laajamittainen valmistus alkoi.

1940-luvulla ei tekniikka enää kehittynyt merkittävästi. Dieselvetureiden käyttökelpoisuus tietysti kehittyi: Ensimmäinen _road switcher_ valmistui vuonna 1941. GE aloitti _44 tonner_-vetureiden valmistamisen vuonna 1940, jolloin dieselvetureista tuli riittävän pieniä yhden miehen kuljetettaviksi.

Kelpaako tämä vastaus Mikolle, vai haluatko jotakin tarkempaa tietoa dieselvetureiden kehittymisestä? Tärkeimmät dieselvetureiden kehittymiseen liittyvät asiat mielestäni ovat moottorit, niiden säätö ja veturin käyttötarkoitus (esim. _box cab_, vaihtoveturi ja road switcher) ja niiden kehittyminen tässä jotenkin tuli esille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä viimeinkin vastaus.


Kiitos tästä. Tämän pitäisi vain olla esim. suomenkielisessä Wikissä, ei yhtenä viestinä yhdessä keskusteluketjussa tuhansien joukossa. Jonne se sitten katoaa ja kohta taas pari hyvin innostunutta mutta vähän tietävää kinaa samasta asiasta tiedonpuutteen antamalla varmuudella.

Tulkitsenko Vompatti mielestäsi oikein, että (diesel)polttomoottoriveturista tuli USA:ssa kaupallisesti käyttökelpoinen tuote suunnilleen 1940-luvun alussa?

Kun tämän suhteuttaa siihen, että Eurooppa kävi sotaa ja tuhosi teollisuuttaan mutta toisaalta satsasi sotateknologiaan, tästä syntyi selkeä juopa USA:n ja Euroopan välille. Mikä johti siihen, että Euroopassa ei ollut edes edellytyksiä moottorivetureiden yleistymiselle kuin vasta sodan jälkeen 1950-luvulla.

Oma osansa lienee silläkin, että USA rahtasi Eurooppaan avustuksena myös höyryvetureita. Sanoisin, että tyypillisenä avustushankkeena, jossa avustamien tukee mukavasti oman kehityksen kiihdyttämistä, kun vanha tekniikka annetaan jalosti toisten käyttöön.

Voisi kysyä, miksi kehittynyttä sotateollisuutta ei saatu sodan jälkeen hyödynnetyksi siviiliteknologian edistämiseen? Kyllä kai aika lailla saatiinkin. Mutta kun neukut rahtasivat puolet itäisen Euroopan tehtaista Venäjälle, niin olihan siinä toki haastetta alkaa tuottaa uutta teknologiaa.

Rautatien tapainen laitos on myös luonnostaan aika jäykkä. Kuorma-autolijan on helppo vaihtaa uuteen ajopeliin, kun entinen hajoaa alta luonnostaankin ja uudelle käy sama infra kuin entiselle. Mutta rautateillä ei riitä, että ostetaan vanhan höyryveturin sijaan uusi dieseli - tai peräti sähköveturi. Kumpaakaan ei voi käyttää, ellei sille ole omaa infraansa sekä ylläpitojärjestelmää. Siinä mielessä Marshall-avun vanha teknologia oli myös käyttökelpoisempaa täällä tuhotulla mantereella.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kelpaako tämä vastaus Mikolle, vai haluatko jotakin tarkempaa tietoa dieselvetureiden kehittymisestä?


Kiitoksia vaivannäöstä. Olin itse kaivanut samoja asioita englanninkielisestä Wikipediasta.

Asia lienee tiivistettävissä näin:
- Dieselveturit kehittyivät käyttökypsäksi teknologiaksi Yhdysvalloissa 1930-luvun aikana
- Laajaan käyttöön dieselveturit otettiin Yhdysvalloissa 1940-luvun aikana kun standardoidut tyypit otettiin käyttöön
- Teknologian kypsymisen ajoituksesta johtuen Euroopassa ei ollut edellytyksiä laajamittaiseen dieselöintiin ennen kuin toisesta maailmansodasta toivuttua 1950-luvulla. Tämä johti höyryn säilymiseen pidempään sekä sähkön selvästi suurempaan osuuteen.

----------


## PNu

> - Dieselveturit kehittyivät käyttökypsäksi teknologiaksi Yhdysvalloissa 1930-luvun aikana


Dieseltekniikka kehittyi käyttökelpoiseksi myös Euroopassa 30-luvun aikana. Ei pidä unohtaa suurnopeusjunien esi-isää eli Lentävää hampurilaista vuodelta 1933. Veturirintamalla saksalaisten V140 vuodelta 1935 oli 1400 hv:n tehollaan ja 100 km/h:n nopeudellaan sangen suorituskykyinen noin 80 t painavaksi 30-luvun veturiksi.

Ehtihän Suomessakin moottorivaunujen osuus nousta paikallisliikenteessä 30-luvun lopulla jo varsin merkittäväksi junakilometreissä mitattuna mutta sota katkaisi kehityksen yli kymmeneksi vuodeksi ja vei sitä jopa taaksepäin. Ilman sotavuosien aiheuttamaa taantumista olisi laajamittainen dieselöinti melko varmasti alkanut VR:llä vuosia toteutunutta aikaisemmin. On tosin mahdollista, että tässä kehityskulussa VR:llä olisi kyetty seuraamaan Ruotsin esimerkkiä ja siirtymään runsaimmin liikennöidyillä radoilla suoraan sähköön.




> - Teknologian kypsymisen ajoituksesta johtuen Euroopassa ei ollut edellytyksiä laajamittaiseen dieselöintiin ennen kuin toisesta maailmansodasta toivuttua 1950-luvulla. Tämä johti höyryn säilymiseen pidempään sekä sähkön selvästi suurempaan osuuteen.


Mielestäni kysymys ei ole niinkään teknologian kypsymisestä vaan siitä, että Euroopassa tarvittiin sodan aiheuttamien tuhojen jälkeen paljon uusia vetureita ja höyryyn päätyminen oli itsestäänselvyys, koska niitä voitiin valmistaa halvalla ja nopeasti. 

Tosin Euroopassa oli onnistuttu nostamaan parhaimmissa pikajunahöyryvetureissa tehon ja painon välinen suhde tasolle, joka voitiin ylittää vasta V200:n kaltaisilla moderneilla dieselvetureilla ja tavaraliikenteessä junapainot eivät olleet niin suuria kuin Yhdysvalloissa. Nämä lienevät osasyynä siihen, että dieselveturit kiinnostivat Euroopassa toden teolla vasta 50-luvulla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Veturirintamalla saksalaisten V140 vuodelta 1935 oli 1400 hv:n tehollaan ja 100 km/h:n nopeudellaan sangen suorituskykyinen noin 80 t painavaksi 30-luvun veturiksi.


... ja V140 oli proto, ks: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/V140

Artikkelista käy hyvin ilmi, että V140:n teknologiaa sovellettiin 1950-luvulla DB:n hankkiessa laajemmin dieseleitä.

Saksassa, joka käynnisti toisen maailmansodan, valmistauduttiin jo 1930-luvulla sotatalouteen. Siksi on varsin ymmärrettävää, että dieselöintiä ei laajemmin toteutettu. Maassa, jolla oli kivihiilivaroja mutta ei öljyvaroja, osattiin arvioida, että höyryveturi kulkee kivihiilellä ja panssarivaunu dieselöljyllä.

Natsi-Saksan valtiontaloudessa vähät ja usein muilta (jo ennen sotaa Itävallalta ja Tsekkoslovakialta) varastetut rahat ja luonnonvarat ohjattiin todennäköisesti sinne, missä ne tuottivat sotatalouden kannalta enemmän. Vaikka rautatiet olivat oleellinen osa sotataloutta, niitten dieselöinti ei sotatalouden kannalta olisi kannattanut.

----------


## PNu

> ... ja V140 oli proto, ks: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/V140
> 
> Artikkelista käy hyvin ilmi, että V140:n teknologiaa sovellettiin 1950-luvulla DB:n hankkiessa laajemmin dieseleitä.
> 
> Saksassa, joka käynnisti toisen maailmansodan, valmistauduttiin jo 1930-luvulla sotatalouteen.


Pointti onkin siinä, että dieseltekniikka kehittyi jo 30-luvun aikana Euroopassakin sangen pitkälle. Euroopan hitaampi dieselöityminen johtuu siis nimenomaan toisesta maailmansodasta ja sen seurauksista. Ei siitä, että dieseltekniikka olisi ollut takapajuista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Pointti onkin siinä, että dieseltekniikka kehittyi jo 30-luvun aikana Euroopassakin sangen pitkälle.


Kuitenkin esimerkiksi esittelemäsi V140 oli proto, vaikkakin ilmeisen onnistunut sellainen. Se otettiin käyttöön 1935. Sarjatuotanto ennen sotaa olisi ollut ehkä mahdollinen.

Keskustelussa on ollut molemmin puolin se ongelma, että sekä prototyyppejä että viimeisiä mohikaaneja on pidetty tärkeimpinä. Minusta kiinnostavampaa kuitenkin enemmän se, missä vaiheessa eri tekniset ratkaisut ovat todella olleet laajassa käytössä ja massatuotannossa ja saavutteneet "läpimurtonsa".

Dieselveturien osalta läpimurto on mitä ilmeisemmin ollut 1930-40-luvun taitteessa. 

Moottorivaunujen osalta taitekohta on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut aikaisemmin. Osaisiko joku selvittää syitä, miksi polttomoottorikäyttö yleistyi ensin moottorivaunuissa - ja onko tämä arvio edes totta?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Moottorivaunujen osalta taitekohta on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut aikaisemmin. Osaisiko joku selvittää syitä, miksi polttomoottorikäyttö yleistyi ensin moottorivaunuissa - ja onko tämä arvio edes totta?


Eiköhän se johdu siitä, että koska oli jo olemassa diesel- (ja bensa-) linja-autoja, niin  rakentamalla bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla, pystyivät rautatiet  tarjoamaan kapasiteetin osalta joustavaa paikallisjunaliikennettä edullisin yksikkökustannuksin myös sähköistämättömillä radoilla. Kun lisäksi huomattiin että tuollainen kiskobussi voi tarvittaessa kulkea aika kovaa, niin moottoritehoa lisäämällä ja sisustusta petraamalla, saatiin aikaiseksi ensimmäiset moottorikiitojunat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moottorivaunujen osalta taitekohta on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut aikaisemmin. Osaisiko joku selvittää syitä, miksi polttomoottorikäyttö yleistyi ensin moottorivaunuissa - ja onko tämä arvio edes totta?


Yksinkertainen syy on tarvittava moottoriteho. Polttomoottorit kehittyivät pienitehoisista kohti isompia tehoja. Polttomoottorit olivat ensin kyllin luotettavia sellaisilla tehoilla, jotka riittivät yhden vaunun kuljettamiseen. Toisaalta höyryveturi oli tarpeettoman raskas yhden vaunun vetämiseen, jos höyryveturi vielä tehtiin kykeneväksi 60-80 km/h nopeuteen.

Polttomoottoreiden kehityksestä jotain kuvaa antaa Ds1-moottorivaunu, joka on museoituna Rautatiemuseossa. Muistaakseni 6 -sylinterinen moottori generaattoreineen vie noin kolmanneksen vaunun 16,33 m:n pituudesta yhdessä yhdistetyn konehuoneen ja ohjaamon kanssa. Moottorin teho on 66 kW. Ulottuvuudeltaan saman kokoisesta dieselmoottorista otetaan nykyään 700-1000 kW tehoa.

Vertailun vuoksi Dm7:n teho oli jo 180 kW ja Dm9:n yhden vetovaunun teho 377 kW. Molempien moottorit ovat kooltaan pienempiä kuin Ds1:n moottori.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Osaisiko joku selvittää syitä, miksi polttomoottorikäyttö yleistyi ensin moottorivaunuissa - ja onko tämä arvio edes totta?


Totta on, että moottorivaunuissa diesel- ja polttomoottorit yleistyivät ennen kuin vetureissa. Vuoteen 1930 menessä EMC oli myynyt 700 _Doodlebug_ moottorivaunua. Vuoteen 1940 mennessä dieselvetureita oli Yhdysvalloissa suurin piirtein saman verran. Polttomoottorivaunut  yleistyivät siis kymmentä vuotta ennen kuin dieselveturit. Jo 1910-luvun alkupuolella bensiinimoottorivaunuja oli Yhdysvalloissa yli sata.

Syynä moottorivaunujen nopeaan yleistymiseen ovat varmaan olleet kustannukset: höyryveturilla tavanomaisen yhden tai kahden vaunun mittaisen paikallisjunan vetäminen on ollut kallista. Polttomoottoreiden pieni koko ei suoranaisesti ole ollut syynä moottorivaunujen yleistymiseen vaan pikemminkin se on ollut vain este dieselvetureiden yleistymiselle. Kevyissä matkustajajunissa taloudellisinta on tietysti sähköveto. *Luulen*, että sähkömoottorivaunuja Yhdysvalloissa oli tuhatmäärin vuonna 1930.

Antero, Dm7:n teho ei ole 180 kW vaan 180 hp. Eipäs nyt sotketa amerikkalaisten mittayksiköitä SI-järjestelmän yksiköihin!

Muilta osin vastaan tähän viestiketjuun ensi viikolla, kun olen taas Helsingissä tutkimassa arkistojani.

----------


## vompatti

Tämä on pakko korjata ennen kuin lähden viettämään viikonloppua...




> Eiköhän se johdu siitä, että koska oli jo olemassa diesel- (ja bensa-) linja-autoja, niin  rakentamalla bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla, pystyivät rautatiet  tarjoamaan kapasiteetin osalta joustavaa paikallisjunaliikennettä edullisin yksikkökustannuksin myös sähköistämättömillä radoilla. Kun lisäksi huomattiin että tuollainen kiskobussi voi tarvittaessa kulkea aika kovaa, niin moottoritehoa lisäämällä ja sisustusta petraamalla, saatiin aikaiseksi ensimmäiset moottorikiitojunat.


Nyt ovat Rainerilta menneet munat ja kanat sekaisin. Rautateiden moottorivaunu ei voinut syntyä linja-auton pohjalta, sillä moottorivaunu oli olemassa ennen linja-autoja. Ensimmäiset bensiinimoottorivaunut tulivat Yhdysvalloissa käyttöön vuosina 1905-1906. Tuolloin ei vielä ollut diesel- tai bensiinikäyttöisiä busseja.

Bensiinikäyttöinen kumipyöräjoukkoliikenne alkoi vasta Fordin T-mallin myötä. Kekseliäät yrittäjät ostivat halpoja T-Fordeja, ajoivat ratikkapysäkille ja ottivat kyytiin kymmenkunta ihmistä. Autoon mahtui, sillä naiset istuutuivat miesten syliin. Perässä tullut ratikka jäi nuolemaan näppejään. Monelle Pietarin-kävijälle tuttu ilmiö? (Toki tässäkin asiassa on ollut prototyyppejä ennen T-Fordia, mutta puhutaan taas siitä, kun bensiinikäyttöinen kumipyöräinen joukkoliikenne on ollut laajassa käytössä.)

Ensimmäiset polttomoottorivaunut syntyivät siis tavallisten rautateiden matkustajavaunujen pohjalta. Toinen moottorikiitojuna oli vuoden 1934 Burlington Routen Zephyr, jonka suurin nopeus oli noin 180 km/h. Ja juna taisi olla ensimmäinen dieselmoottorivaunu. Ensimmäinen moottorikiitojuna oli kai UP-10000, joka ei käyttänyt bensiiniä eikä dieseliä vaan jotakin tislettä (oli prototyyppi, joten ei siitä enempää). Kumpaakaan junaa ei suunniteltu bussien tai hitaiden moottorijunien korvaajaksi, vaan suurten ja kalliiden höyryjunien korvaajaksi. Zephyr oli Burlington Routen lippulaiva, oman aikansa Pendolino. Zephyrin koeajo oli tapahtuma, jota media ja kansa seurasi. Yhtiölle tuli paljon positiivista julkisuutta.

Zephyrin hyvää mainetta hyödynnettiin todella paljon, myös mainoksissa: Kuljettaja ajoi tuhat mailia 70 tunnissa. Ja mitä hän sitten teki? Poltti Camelin!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt ovat Rainerilta menneet munat ja kanat sekaisin. Rautateiden moottorivaunu ei voinut syntyä linja-auton pohjalta, sillä moottorivaunu oli olemassa ennen linja-autoja. Ensimmäiset bensiinimoottorivaunut tulivat Yhdysvalloissa käyttöön vuosina 1905-1906. Tuolloin ei vielä ollut diesel- tai bensiinikäyttöisiä busseja.


Tarkoitin lähinnä Eurooppaa, jossa rakennettin alkuvaihessa paljon busseja muistuttavia mottorivaunuja. Vaikka Jenkkiläsä tehtiin uraanuurtavia keksintöjää, niin sellaisenaan ne eivät kelvanneet Vanhalle Mantereelle ainakaan rautateille, vaan täällä tehtiin omia virityksiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Zephyrin hyvää mainetta hyödynnettiin todella paljon, myös mainoksissa: Kuljettaja ajoi tuhat mailia 70 tunnissa. Ja mitä hän sitten teki? Poltti Camelin!


Kukaan ei ole vielä huomauttanut, että minulta ovat menneet amerikkalaiset ja Euroopassakin käytetyt mittayksiköt sekaisin...

Ei kai kukaan oikeasti kuvittele, että tuhat mailia 70 tunnissa on kiitojunalle normaali nopeus? Ei kukaan kuljettaja aja 70 tuntia yhteen mittaan (eikä kai kukaan tupakoitsija voi olla 70 tuntia polttamatta)? Tarkoitus oli siis kirjoittaa, että keskinopeus oli 77 mailia tunnissa ja että aikaa meni 13 tuntia. Testiajosta kertoo oma sivunsa, ja junasta hyvät tiedot antaa Wikipedia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, Dm7:n teho ei ole 180 kW vaan 180 hp. Eipäs nyt sotketa amerikkalaisten mittayksiköitä SI-järjestelmän yksiköihin!


Argh! :Frown:  Saanko anteeksi, kun luin Pölhön vuoden 1996 kuvastoa väärillä silmälaseilla ja kopsasin hevosvoimaluvun. Kilowatteina sama teos antaa 135.

Minäkin annan sinulle anteeksi höpötyksesti tuhannesta mailista 70 tunnissa. Sehän olisi todella ansiokkaasti 23 km/h aikansa Pendolinolle.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kuitenkin esimerkiksi esittelemäsi V140 oli proto, vaikkakin ilmeisen onnistunut sellainen.


Vastasin kirjoituksesi kohtaan, jossa pohdittiin ajankohtaa dieselveturin kehittymiselle teknisesti käyttökelpoiseksi. Tällöin oli perusteltua muistuttaa, että Euroopassakin luotiin jo 30-luvun aikana linja-ajoon soveltuvia dieselvetureita, vaikka ne eivät silloin vielä yleistyneet. Mainitun V140:n lisäksi mielenkiintoisia olivat myös Ranskassa PLM:n 1937-1938 käyttöön ottamat kaksi kaksoisveturia, jotka olivat jo melkoisia. Nopeutta löytyi 130 km/h ja tehoa toisesta 3800 hv ja toisesta 4100 hv. Dieselvaihtovetureita ja -moottorijunia tehtiin 30-luvun aikana Euroopassakin sarjavalmistuksen luonteisesti.




> Keskustelussa on ollut molemmin puolin se ongelma, että sekä prototyyppejä että viimeisiä mohikaaneja on pidetty tärkeimpinä.


Keskustelu lähti liikkeelle pohdinnasta, kannattiko Suomessa tilata uusia höyryvetureita vielä 1954-1955. Prototyyppeihin on tässä vedottu lähinnä siksi, että nähtäisiin dieseltekniikan kehittyneen maailmalla käyttökelpoiseen muotoon jo parikymmentä vuotta aikaisemmin. 50-luvun puolivälissä dieselveturit eivät siten olleet enää mitään uutta ja erikoista. Suomessakin oli rakennettu sarjavalmistuksen oloisesti Lättähattuja, Vv13-vetureita ja Dm4-vaunuja ennen viimeisten höyryveturitilausten tekemistä. Suomen ensimmäisenä suurikokoisena sarjavalmisteisena dieselveturina voitanee pitää Vr11-tyyppiä, joka tilattiin samana syksynä viimeisten Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden kanssa.




> Osaisiko joku selvittää syitä, miksi polttomoottorikäyttö yleistyi ensin moottorivaunuissa - ja onko tämä arvio edes totta?


Alkuaikoina dieselmoottorit olivat raskaita tehoonsa nähden ja siksi ensimmäiset dieselmoottorit olivatkin paikalliskoneita. Rautateillä ongelmana oli myös junien suuri paino, joka hankaloitti kevyen ja hyötysuhteeltaan edullisen mekaanisen voimansiirron käyttöä. Myöhemminkään mekaanista voimansiirtoa ei saatu kunnolla toimimaan kuin keveissä moottorijunissa ja pienimmissä vaihtovetureissa. 

Näistä syistä johtuen kesti aikansa, ennen kuin kyettiin rakentamaan tehon ja painon väliseltä suhteeltaan käyttökelpoisia dieselvetureita. Vaihtotöissä ei yleensä tarvittu suurta tehoa, joten ensimmäiset kaupallisesti menestyneet dieselvaihtoveturit rakennettiin jo 20-luvun aikana mutta linja-ajon osalta se onnistui vasta 30-luvulla. Moottorivaunut olivat dieselvetureita paremmassa asemassa, koska höyryveturia ei yrityksistä huolimatta saatu rakennettua kovinkaan käyttökelpoiseksi 1-3 vaunun junille. Höyryveturi oli pientä kuljetuskapasiteettia tarvittaessa epätaloudellinen ja suhteettoman painava.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suomen ensimmäisenä suurikokoisena sarjavalmisteisena dieselveturina voitanee pitää Vr11-tyyppiä, joka tilattiin samana syksynä viimeisten Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden kanssa.


No, eikö tämä osoita, että viimeiset höyryveturitilaukset tehtiin aivan oikeaan aikaan, eli samaan aikaan, kuin ensimmäiset niitä korvaamaan pystyvät dieselveturit hankittiin? Sitten olisi hölmöilty, jos höyryjä olisi tilattu vielä kelvollisten dieselien jälkeenkin.

Tietääkseni vielä Vr11 - vetureissa oli vielä vaihteiston kanssa aika suuria ongelmia ja vasta Vv/Dv15 sekä Hr/Dr12 olivat aidosti onnistuneita tyyppejä.

Samaan tapaan viimeiset puhtaat diesellinjaveturit (Dr13) valmistuivat 1965, samaan aikaan kun päätökset sähköistyksestä oli tehty. Sr1 - tilaukset toki viivästyivät poliittisen pelin takia, mutta diesellinjaveturien tilaukset loppuivat kun niihin verrattuna teknisesti ylivertaisesta sähköistyksestä oli varmuus.

Dv12- ja Dr16-veturit ovat kuitenkin luonteeltaan "line switcher" tyyppiä eli sekä linja- että vaihtoliikenteeseen suunniteltua kalustoa, jolle on käyttöä myös nyt kun kaikki pääradat on sähköistetty.

----------


## PNu

> No, eikö tämä osoita, että viimeiset höyryveturitilaukset tehtiin aivan oikeaan aikaan, eli samaan aikaan, kuin ensimmäiset niitä korvaamaan pystyvät dieselveturit hankittiin? Sitten olisi hölmöilty, jos höyryjä olisi tilattu vielä kelvollisten dieselien jälkeenkin.


Vv13-vetureita ja Lättähattuja voitanee pitää kunnollisina. Molempia rakennettiin jo ennen viimeisten Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden tilaamista ja molemmille oli myös todellista tarvetta, koska niitä hankittiin 60-luvun puolelle saakka. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi siis ollut Vv13-vetureiden ja Lättähattujen rakennusohjelman nopeuttaminen uusien höyryveturitilausten sijaan.

Kunnollisia linja-ajoon soveltuvia dieselvetureita olisi saanut ainakin ulkomailta jo vuosia ennen ensimmäisten Hr12-vetureiden valmistumista. Suomeen ei kuitenkaan haluttu sellaisia hankkia. Sen sijaan Saksasta ostettiin 50-luvun alkupuolella 20 Tr1-veturia, jotta saataisiin uutta tietämystä höyryveturitekniikan kehittymisestä mutta höyryveturitilaukset lopetettiin pari kolme vuotta tämän uuden tietämyksen saannin jälkeen.

Entä jos Tr1-vetureiden sijaan olisi hankittu ulkomailta tietämystä dieselvetureiden muodossa ja rakennettu kotimaassa Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureita vanhojen piirustusten mukaan sen aikaa, että kotimaisten tehtaiden työllisyys olisi saatu turvattua ennen oman dieselveturituotannon käynnistymistä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vv13-vetureita ja Lättähattuja voitanee pitää kunnollisina.


Kyllä varmasti, mutta Vv13 oli kevyt vaihtoveturi, joka ei soveltunut linjakäyttöön ja Lättähattu erinomainen paikallisjunien yleiskalusto, joka ei soveltunut pikajuniin (tavarankuljetuksesta puhumattakaan). Siksi niiden hankkiminen ei olisi korvannut Hr1 / Tr1 - hankintoja.




> Kunnollisia linja-ajoon soveltuvia dieselvetureita olisi saanut ainakin ulkomailta jo vuosia ennen ensimmäisten Hr12-vetureiden valmistumista. Suomeen ei kuitenkaan haluttu sellaisia hankkia.


Epäilemättä tämä on totta. Samoin lienee selvää, että ulkomailta olisi voitu hankkia myös lisenssejä. Esimerkiksi Hr12, Hr13 ja Dv12 perustuivat sveitsiläisiin, ranskalaisiin ja saksalaisiin teknisiin ratkaisuihin.

Ongelmana hankinnoissa kuitenkin oli sekä valuuttapula että tuontilisenssit.
Kannattaa muistaa, että 1950-luvun alkupuolella VR:lle olisi hankittu Dm5 - moottorivaunuja Saksasta ja Turkuun Sveitsistä raitiovaunuja, jos tuontilisenssejä ja valuuttaa olisi saatu. Ei saatu. Nähdäkseni kyse ulkomaisten hankintojen estymisessä ei ollut tahdosta ja tiedosta vaan valuuttapulasta ja lisenssien saamattomuudesta. Valuutan puute oli 1950-luvun alun Suomessa yhteiskuntaa varsin merkittävästi muokkaava voima.

Sinällään höyryveturien hankinta Saksasta edellytti myös valuuttaa ja lisenssejä. Mutta voinee myös arvioida, että samalla hinnalla kuin 20 höyryveturia olisi saatu ehkä 1/3 - 1/4 tästä määrästä dieseleitä. Lisäksi Saksassa ei tehty dieselsähköisiä linjavetureita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kommentoin muutamalla sanalla hieman ohi varsinaisen topicin.

Vr11- ja Vv15 (sittemmin Dv11- ja Dv15-) -sarjojen merkittävä keskinäinen ero oli todellakin vaihteisto. Sarja Vr11 saatiin käyttöön miltei samaan aikaan kun Vv15-sarjan alkupään yksilöt. Olen monesti (osaksi jälkiviisaana) miettinyt, miksi Vr11:n SRM-vaihteistojen osoittauduttua susiksi koko sarjaa ei haluttu päivittää Vv15:ksi vaihtamalla niihin Voith-vaihteisto. Kahteen ensimmäiseen yksilöönhän (1804 ja 1805) tuo toimenpide tehtiin (sarjatunnus toki säilyi Vr11/Dv11:nä) ja samat yksilöt palvelivatkin pidempään kuin muut Dv11:t.

Mitä tulee isojen linjavetureiden hankintaan 1950-luvulla, poliittisilla näkökohdilla on tainnut olla arvaamattoman suuri rooli. Länsivetureiden hankkiminen tänne tuohon aikaan ei välttämättä olisi ollut ihan yksinkertainen asia. Yksi Nohab-veturi oli maassamme 1950-luvun lopulla koeajossa, ja mitä minulle on sen suhteen kerrottu, niin "isoveli" ei siitäkään tapahtumasta ollut välttämättä erityisen ilahtunut. Se on tietenkin oma lukunsa, minkä verran ison veljen kommentteja olisi tarvinnut tai pitänyt kuunnella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Yksi Nohab-veturi oli maassamme 1950-luvun lopulla koeajossa, ja mitä minulle on sen suhteen kerrottu, niin "isoveli" ei siitäkään tapahtumasta ollut välttämättä erityisen ilahtunut.


Neuvostoliiton puuttuminen Suomen asioihin on tietysti yksi tosiseikka, joka on vaikuttanut myös rautatiepolitiikkaan.

Siinä suhteessa asia on kuitenkin erikoinen, että pääsääntöisesti Suomen politiikkaaa ohjasi "piilotettu" neuvostovastaisuus, eli Neuvostoliittoa toteltiin vain siinä määrin kuin Suomea pystyttiin pakottamaan. Varsinkin useat valtionyhtiöt, esimerkkinä Neste, toimivat röyhkeänkin länsimielisesti länsilainoin ja puhtaasti länsimaisella teknologialla. Sotilaspuolella NL:n ehdotukset yhteisharjoituksista torjuttiin ja hankintoja NL:stä voidaan pitää lähinnä tarkoituksenmukaisina (halvalla hyviä aseita). 

Onkin hyvä kysyä, miksi VR olisi ollut poikkeuksellisen vahvasti neuvostoliiton talutusnuorassa? Estikö tämä oikeasti dieselhankintoja lännestä? Eihän se estänyt esim. saksalaisen, ranskalaisen ja sveitsiläisen teknologian hankintoja Dv12, Dr13 ja Dr12 - vetureihin.

Nohab-veturien suhteen asia voi olla myös päinvastainen. Veturithan perustuivat EMD:n lisensseihin. Voi olla, että tällaisille vetureille ei olisi saatu lännestä lisenssejä. USA:n teknologiassahan oli rajoituksia, mihin niitä sai viedä (vaikka NOHAB toki sai viedä Unkariin). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NOHAB

----------


## PNu

> Tietääkseni vielä Vr11 - vetureissa oli vielä vaihteiston kanssa aika suuria ongelmia ja vasta Vv/Dv15 sekä Hr/Dr12 olivat aidosti onnistuneita tyyppejä.


Vr11-vetureissa oli vaihteiston kanssa ongelmia mutta silti ne säilyivät ajossa 80-luvun alkuun ja Voith-vaihteiston saaneet yksilöt muistaakseni vuoteen 1986 saakka. 50-luvulla rakennetut Hr1- ja Tr1-veturit poistettiin liikenteestä 1969-1975. Tämä kertoo jotain näiden veturityyppien käyttökelpoisuudesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkin hyvä kysyä, miksi VR olisi ollut poikkeuksellisen vahvasti neuvostoliiton talutusnuorassa? Estikö tämä oikeasti dieselhankintoja lännestä? Eihän se estänyt esim. saksalaisen, ranskalaisen ja sveitsiläisen teknologian hankintoja Dv12, Dr13 ja Dr12 - vetureihin.


Mielenkiintoinen näkökulma. Ilmeisesti lisenssiratkaisu koettiin sellaisena kompromissina, jonka itänaapurikin oli valmis nielemään. Tai tosiasiassa sen oletettiin / toivottiin / esitettiin olevan valmis hyväksymään. Tietenkin jotkut komponentit, kuten vaihteistot, tuotiin esim. Saksasta sellaisinaan.

----------


## Compact

Karkeasti sanottuna dieselhankinnat ja Sm:t tehtiin jo "vapaalla" 60-luvulla ja Sr1-hankita "taistolaisella" 70-luvulla. Kauppapoliittinen muutos ja liikkumavaran pieneneminen valtion hankinnoissa oli totta vasemmistolaisuuden/kansandemokraattien/kommunistien (SKDL, SKP) voimistuessa 60-luvun lopussa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Karkeasti sanottuna dieselhankinnat ja Sm:t tehtiin jo "vapaalla" 60-luvulla ja Sr1-hankita "taistolaisella" 70-luvulla. Kauppapoliittinen muutos ja liikkumavaran pieneneminen valtion hankinnoissa oli totta vasemmistolaisuuden/kansandemokraattien/kommunistien (SKDL, SKP) voimistuessa 60-luvun lopussa.


Ja jotteivät tosiasiat unohtuisi, niin Sr1:issäkin on joukko muutakin kuin neuvostotekniikkaa, esimerkiksi Strömbergin tehonsäätö. Compactin luonnehtimalla "taistolaisella 1970-luvulla" toisaalta oltiin valmiita jatkotilaamaan Sm2-junia kotimaasta eikä lähdetty hankkimaan mitään vastaavia idän suunnalta. Sitten taas Sr1-sarjaa omalta osaltaan jatkohankittiin vielä 1980-luvullakin.

On varmasti olemassa monenlaisia tulkintoja ja käsityksiä siitä, minkä verran ulkomailta oikeasti vaikutettiin maamme rautatiekalustohankintoihin. Itse olen käynyt kovasti mielenkiintoisia keskusteluja mm. VR:n Pasilan varikon pitkäaikaisen konttoripäällikön kanssa vuosina 1980 - 99. Tuolloin henkilö oli tietenkin jo eläkkeellä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä kertoo jotain näiden veturityyppien käyttökelpoisuudesta.


Aivan viimeisten höyryveturien lyhyen käyttöiän perusteella ei juuri voida päätellä mitään veturityypeistä. VR:hän teki yleisen ratkaisun luopua höyryvetureista, niiden polttoaineen ja huollon järjestelyistä. Höyryveturit poistettiin käytöstä riippumatta niiden iästä. Sen sijaan lienee yleisesti tiedettyä että Vr11:n SRM - vaihteistot olivat epäonnistuneita. Kyseessä taisi kuitenkin olla VR:n ensimmäinen dieselveturityyppi joka soveltui tavarajunien vetoon linjalla.

Perustelusi on jokseenkin yhtä ilmassa kuin väittäisi Turun VTS-raitiovaunujen tai Kööpenhaminan Düwag-nivelvaunujen olleen "heikosti käyttökelpoisia" kun 
niistä luovuttiin lyhyen käyttöajan vuoksi kuin raitiotiet lakkautettiin.

----------


## PNu

> Kyllä varmasti, mutta Vv13 oli kevyt vaihtoveturi, joka ei soveltunut linjakäyttöön


Mutta VR:n vanhimmat ja kipeimmin uusimistarpeessa olevat höyryveturit kuuluivat 50-luvulla sarjoihin Sk, Vk ja Tk1-2. Näitä käytettiin paljolti vaihtotöihin eli samoissa tehtävissä, joihin Vv13 oli tarkoitettu. 




> Lättähattu erinomainen paikallisjunien yleiskalusto, joka ei soveltunut pikajuniin (tavarankuljetuksesta puhumattakaan).


Tosin Suomessa oli vain muutamia yksittäisiä pikajunavuoroja ennen 50-lukua. Todellinen pikajunaverkosto luotiin vasta 50-luvulla Dm4-moottorivaunujen vetämien MK- ja MP-junien tuoman lisätarjonnan avulla.

Lättähattujakin on käytetty 50- ja 60-luvuilla pikajunissa ainakin Toijalan ja Turun välillä ja lisäksi pikajunan tyyppisiä nopeita ja harvoin pysähtyviä junavuoroja on ajettu ainakin Joensuun ja Oulun ympäristössä, vaikka aikatauluissa ne esiintyivät H-tunnuksella. Lättähattu soveltui 50-luvun olosuhteissa myös pikaliikenteeseen melko hyvin, koska kevyt akselipaino ei aiheuttanut nopeusrajoituksia sen ajan huonokuntoisilla radoilla ja vaunuissa oli pehmustetut istuimet, joka ei vielä ollut itsestäänselvyys veturijunissa.




> Nähdäkseni kyse ulkomaisten hankintojen estymisessä ei ollut tahdosta ja tiedosta vaan valuuttapulasta ja lisenssien saamattomuudesta. Valuutan puute oli 1950-luvun alun Suomessa yhteiskuntaa varsin merkittävästi muokkaava voima.


Valuuttapula ja ongelmat lisenssien saatavuudessa olivat tosiasioita mutta myöskään tietyt poliittiset puolueet eivät katsoneet hyvällä ulkomailta ja etenkään länsimaista tehtäviä hankintoja. Kyllähän Tr1-vetureidenkin hankinta Saksasta aiheutti vastalauseita eikä se todennäköisesti olisi mennyt läpi, ellei VR olisi samoihin aikoihin tilannut vetureita myös kotimaasta.

Mutta eikö juuri ulkomaisten hankintojen vaikeuden takia olisi kannattanut ostaa jotain oikeasti uutta tekniikkaa silloin, kun ulkomainen hankinta oli mahdollinen eikä tyytyä päivittämään vanhoja höyryvetureiden piirustuksia? Nythän ulkomainen hankinta meni tavallaan hukkaan, koska höyryvetureiden tuotanto loppui muutamassa vuodessa ja 50-luvulla rakennetuille höyryvetureille kertyi käyttövuosia vain noin 20. 




> Sinällään höyryveturien hankinta Saksasta edellytti myös valuuttaa ja lisenssejä. Mutta voinee myös arvioida, että samalla hinnalla kuin 20 höyryveturia olisi saatu ehkä 1/3 - 1/4 tästä määrästä dieseleitä.


Dieselveturit maksoivat 50-luvulla karkeasti ottaen kahden höyryveturin verran mutta tekivät myös kahden höyryveturin edestä töitä, joten 10 dieselveturia olisi riittänyt vastaavaan työsaavutukseen.

----------


## PNu

> Aivan viimeisten höyryveturien lyhyen käyttöiän perusteella ei juuri voida päätellä mitään veturityypeistä. VR:hän teki yleisen ratkaisun luopua höyryvetureista, niiden polttoaineen ja huollon järjestelyistä. Höyryveturit poistettiin käytöstä riippumatta niiden iästä.


Höyryvetureista luovuttiin niiden epätaloudellisuuden takia. Luonnollisesti tämä korostui loppuaikoina, kun huolto- ja koulutusjärjestelmiä oli ylläpidettävä entistä pienempää veturimäärää varten. Mutta tämä antaakin dieselvetureille vielä ylimääräistä kilpailuetua ja on hyvä peruste, miksi höyryvetureiden tuotanto olisi kannattanut lopettaa jo aikaisemmin.

Suomessahan oli sikäli "hyvä" tilanne, että ylivoimainen enemmistö höyryvetureista oli ennen sotia rakennettuja ja välittömästi sodan jälkeen tehdyistä hankinnoista huomattavimmat olivat Tr2 ja Vr4, jotka saatiin halvalla eikä niitä sotavetureina välttämättä edes rakennettu kovin pitkäaikaista käyttöä varten. Siksi vain harva höyryveturi olisi jäänyt puolitehoiseen käyttöön, jos höyryveturituotanto olisi ajettu alas jo aikaisemmin 50-luvulla.

----------


## Compact

> Ja jotteivät tosiasiat unohtuisi, niin Sr1:issäkin on joukko muutakin kuin neuvostotekniikkaa, esimerkiksi Strömbergin tehonsäätö. Compactin luonnehtimalla "taistolaisella 1970-luvulla" toisaalta oltiin valmiita jatkotilaamaan Sm2-junia kotimaasta eikä lähdetty hankkimaan mitään vastaavia idän suunnalta. Sitten taas Sr1-sarjaa omalta osaltaan jatkohankittiin vielä 1980-luvullakin.
> 
> On varmasti olemassa monenlaisia tulkintoja ja käsityksiä siitä, minkä verran ulkomailta oikeasti vaikutettiin maamme rautatiekalustohankintoihin. Itse olen käynyt kovasti mielenkiintoisia keskusteluja mm. VR:n Pasilan varikon pitkäaikaisen konttoripäällikön kanssa vuosina 1980 - 99. Tuolloin henkilö oli tietenkin jo eläkkeellä.


Tottakai sähköjunatilaukset jatkuivat vanhaan tapaan kotimaasta, kyseessähän olivat vain päivitetyt versiot edellisiin suosittuihin malleihin. Ja tietysti VR:n teknisen suunnitteluhenkilökunnan vaatimukset 60-70-luvuilla kunnollisen toimivan länsimaisen teknologian käyttöönotosta neuvostosähkövetureissa otettiin huomioon. 

Mutta kuten me aikalaiset muistamme, Neuvostoliittoon päätynyt sähköveturitilaus oli puhtaasti poliittinen. Siinä ei ole tulkinnan mahdollisuutta. Nuo asiat olivat selvillä jo itse tuona aikana. Lehdet kirjoittivat isoilla otsikoilla "sähköveturikauppojen heiluttavan hallitusta" eli silloin sen asian jo kaikki tiesivät. Lehdistö oli vapaa kertomaan asioiden oikean taustan aivan tuoreeltaan.

Neuvostoliittolaiset panivat pystyyn yleisöä varten myös erillisen rautatienäyttelyn eräässä Töölöstä hankkimassaan entisessä yhteiskoulussa, jossa kansa kävi ihmettelemässä sikäläisen teknologian voittokulkua, tällä kertaa maanpäällä kuin myös alla. Rautatieasiat olivat tuolloin SNTL:ssä kovassa huudossa, oli BAM:ia yms. HKL:ään pyrittiin vaikuttamaan ZIU:lla. Kaikkiin uusiin asioihin, joissa olisi ollut kaupankäyntimahdollisuus, koetettiin päästä sisään. Vanhoihin projekteihin olisi ollut vaikeampi päästä mukaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kuten me aikalaiset muistamme, Neuvostoliittoon päätynyt sähköveturitilaus oli puhtaasti poliittinen. Siinä ei ole tulkinnan mahdollisuutta. Nuo asiat olivat selvillä jo itse tuona aikana. Lehdet kirjoittivat isoilla otsikoilla "sähköveturikauppojen heiluttavan hallitusta" eli silloin sen asian jo kaikki tiesivät. Lehdistö oli vapaa kertomaan asioiden oikean taustan aivan tuoreeltaan.


Nyt ollaan jo aika kaukana topicista, mutta todettakoon, että dieselkalustoakin onnistuttiin hankkimaan paljon kohua herättäneillä tavoilla. Moni varmaan muistaa tai on lukenut Hr13 / Dr13 -veturihankinnasta, sen taustoista ja veturien käyttöön otosta. Tapaus tämäkin, vaikkakin ihan toisenlainen kuin Siperian susien tulo radoillemme.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onkin hyvä kysyä, miksi VR olisi ollut poikkeuksellisen vahvasti neuvostoliiton talutusnuorassa? Estikö tämä oikeasti dieselhankintoja lännestä? Eihän se estänyt esim. saksalaisen, ranskalaisen ja sveitsiläisen teknologian hankintoja Dv12, Dr13 ja Dr12 - vetureihin.
> 
> Nohab-veturien suhteen asia voi olla myös päinvastainen. Veturithan perustuivat EMD:n lisensseihin. Voi olla, että tällaisille vetureille ei olisi saatu lännestä lisenssejä. USA:n teknologiassahan oli rajoituksia, mihin niitä sai viedä (vaikka NOHAB toki sai viedä Unkariin). 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NOHAB


Olen lukenut mm Resiina-lehdessä että miksi ei tilattu Nohabeja, johtuu valuuttaongelmien lisäksi että haluttiin työllistää kotimaista teollisuutta. 
Nohab olisi mynyt vain valmiita vetureita, kun taas BBC:n ja MAN:in tekniikasta koottu Dr12 ja Alsthomin Dr13 voitiin rakentaa Suomessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen lukenut mm Resiina-lehdessä että miksi ei tilattu Nohabeja, johtuu valuuttaongelmien lisäksi että haluttiin työllistää kotimaista teollisuutta. 
> Nohab olisi mynyt vain valmiita vetureita, kun taas BBC:n ja MAN:in tekniikasta koottu Dr12 ja Alsthomin Dr13 voitiin rakentaa Suomessa.


Ei kuitenkaan unohdeta sitä, että Hr12-vetureiden ensimmäinen tilaus tehtiin jo vuonna 1956. Nohabin koeajo tapahtui kuitenkin vasta 1958 / 1959 talvella. Mikäli "kotimaista teollisuutta ei olisi haluttu tukea", tietenkin osa Hr12:n jatkohankinnoista olisi ehkä voitu korvata Nohabeilla tai joillakin muilla esim. länsivetureilla. Hr13 (sittemmin Dr13) puolestaan on aika lailla kevyempi veturi kuin Nohab, joten ne kaksi eivät ehkä olisi olleet toistensa suoranaisia kilpailijoita. Tosin taisi Nohabista olla erilaisia versioita (A1A)' (A1A)' -pyörästöjärjestyksestä Co' Co' -pyörästöjärjestykseen. Mutta oliko Nohabista sitten 2000 kW:n (2800 hv:n) versiota siihen aikaan, kun Hr13-hankinta oli ajankohtainen?
Sehän myös tiedetään, että VR:lle tarkoitettuja Nohabeja myytiin sittemmin Norjan NSB:lle (sarja Di.3b). Niiden teho oli jopa alempi kuin kuin Hurun (Hr12) teho, kokonaismassa (samoin akselimassa) taas oli korkeampi kuin Hr13:ssa.

----------


## vompatti

> Tulkitsenko Vompatti mielestäsi oikein, että (diesel)polttomoottoriveturista tuli USA:ssa kaupallisesti käyttökelpoinen tuote suunnilleen 1940-luvun alussa?


Mielestäni tulkitset väärin. Dieselveturi yleistyi laajasti 1940-luvulla, mutta kaupallisesti se oli käyttökelpoinen tuote jo 1930-luvulla. Esimerkiksi EMD E-sarjan vetureiden valmistus alkoi jo 1937 ja jatkui 1950-luvulle (ja nyt on kyse laajasta valmistuksesta, eräänlainen prototyyppi valmistui B&O:lle jo vuonna 1935).

Tavarajuniin ensimmäiset isot dieselveturit valmistuivat vasta 1930-luvun lopulla, ja tähän suurimpana syynä on varmasti ollut lama. Tavarajunavetureita valmistettiin 1930-luvullakin. Yhdysvaltain suurin veturitehdas, Alco, valmisti vuosina 1933-34 yhdeksän dieselveturia: yksi esittelykone ja kahdeksan myytiin Lackawannalle. Noiden kahden vuoden aikana Alco ei valmistanut yhtään höyryveturia. Yhteensä HH600-vetureita valmistettiin vuosien 1931-1940 aikana 78 kappaletta ja Wikipedian mukaan niistä muutamat ovat vielä kaupallisessa käytössä! Mistään prototyypeistä ei siis ollut kyse.




> Saanko anteeksi


Tottakai! Virheet ovat inhimillisiä. Tällä foorumilla virheiden korjaaminen on kuitenkin hyödyllistä, sillä tätä foorumia ilmeisesti käytetään lähteenä moniin eri tarkoituksiin.

Ja virheistä tulikin mieleeni, että ennen kuin kukaan kopioi tässä viestiketjussa olevia kirjoituksiani, niin vuosiluvut kannattaa tarkistaa. Eri lähteistä löytyy eri vuosilukuja, joten tässä viestiketjussa ilmoittamani 1925 saattaakin olla 1926 ja 1928 saattaa olla 1929 tai toisin päin. Yli yhden vuoden heittoja ei kuitenkaan pitäisi olla. Myös Alco-vetureiden valmistusmäärille ja alkuperäisille ostajille on lähteestä riippuen hieman erilaista tietoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhteensä HH600-vetureita valmistettiin vuosien 1931-1940 aikana 78 kappaletta ja Wikipedian mukaan niistä muutamat ovat vielä kaupallisessa käytössä! Mistään prototyypeistä ei siis ollut kyse.


Eikö kuitenkin olisi oikein suhteuttaa määriä. 78 veturia USA:ssa taitaa olla aika lailla hyttysen kakka, kun vetureita oli USA:ssa tuohon aikaan kaikkiaan kymmeniä tuhansia. Siksi tulkitsen itse niin, että 1930-luvulla saavutettiin tekninen kypsyys ja seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä kaupallinen.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Eikö kuitenkin olisi oikein suhteuttaa määriä.


En osaa sanoa. Tässä viestiketjussa on pyritty erottamaan prototyypit sarjavalmistuksesta, mutta nyt ei riitä enää edes markkinaosuus vaan lasketaan käytössäolleiden veturisarjojen prosenttiosuuksia. Miten edes määritellään kaupallinen kypsyys?

Toki 78 yksilöä yhtä veturisarjaa on vähän, mutta se on kuitenkin enemmän kuin EMD:n veturisarjojen E1-E5 yhteenlaskettu valmistusmäärä. Vuosien 1930-1940 välillä Yhdysvalloissa dieselvetureiden määrä kasvoi 723 kappaleella. Samaan aikaan höyryvetureiden määrä väheni 15 834 kappaleella. Mielestäni trendi oli selvä jo 1930-luvulla: yli 700 toimitettua veturia liikennemäärien dramaattisen romahduksen aikaan on mielestäni hieno suoritus.

Ai niin, mielestäni tuo Neuvostoliiton osallisuus Suomen veturihankintoihin voitaisiin siirtää omaan viestiketjuunsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomessahan oli sikäli "hyvä" tilanne, että ylivoimainen enemmistö höyryvetureista oli ennen sotia rakennettuja ja välittömästi sodan jälkeen tehdyistä hankinnoista huomattavimmat olivat Tr2 ja Vr4, jotka saatiin halvalla eikä niitä sotavetureina välttämättä edes rakennettu kovin pitkäaikaista käyttöä varten. Siksi vain harva höyryveturi olisi jäänyt puolitehoiseen käyttöön, jos höyryveturituotanto olisi ajettu alas jo aikaisemmin 50-luvulla.


Tämä on minusta aika erikoista tulkintaa.

Sodan jälkeen vetovoimatilanne oli surkea, koska osa kalustosta oli menetetty tai luovutettu, ja kuljetukset keskittyivät rautateille mm. kuorma-autopulan vuoksi. Veturipulan vuoksi vanhojen ja suorituskyvyltään heikkojen veturisarjojen poistaminen keskeytyi.

Ulkomaisten hankintojen syynä oli oman teollisuuden kapasiteetti- ja raaka-ainepula. Se taas johtui suurelta osin siitä, että resurssit menivät sotakorvauksiin. Sellainen ei ole oikea hetki lähteä toteuttamaan rakenteellisia muutoksia, joka dieselvetovoiman käyttö höyryvetovoiman sijaan on.

Ei riitä ostaa tuplahinnalla dieseli, joka korvaa 2 höyryveturia, koska lisäksi tarvitaan ylläpito- ja korjausjärjestelmä. Höyryveturin polttoainehuolto ei sovellu dieselille, ei myöskään päivittäishuollon tilat ja työkalut, eikä konepajojen varustelu ja konekanta. Koko tämän infran muuttaminen hidastaa siirtymistä ylipäätään, koska muutokseen liittyvät jopa mittavat rakennusprojektit.

Höyryveturin lyömätön etu oli myös kotimainen polttoaine. Eikä se ollut mitätön etu sotakorvausten ja muun säännöstelyn aikana. Tämäkin on asia, jota ei edes voi laskea kannattavuusperiaatteella: puuta oli saatavilla, öljyä ei. Valinta ei perustunut hintaan.

Eikä dieselöinti ollut helppoa. Hr11 oli epäilemättä melkoinen takaisku dieselöinnille, eikä kehuja tullut kolmesta vaihtoveturiprotostakaan. Kaikissa yritettiin toki soveltaa ulkomaista osaamista, silti meni pieleen. Ei siinä tilanteessa vastuullinen VR:n johto voinut ajatella, että ei me nyt tilata vanhanaikaisia höyryvetureita, vaikka niille ei vaihtoehtoja olekaan. Eikä myöskään ole paheksuttavaa siinä, että kun kerran höyryvetureita vaihtoehtojen puutteessa oli pakko tilata, niin yritettiin edes soveltaa jotain kehitystä niihinkin, kuten viimeisten Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden rullalaakerointi.

Kaiken tämän kanssa olen edelleen sitä mieltä kuin olen ollut aiemminkin, että epäilen vahvasti pikemminkin laajamittaisen dieselöinnin olleen virhe, ei myöhäisten höyryveturitilausten. Kun kerran olosuhteiden pakosta höyryyn jouduttin luottamaan varsin myöhään, olisi luultavasti ollut parempi siirtyä päärataliikenteessä suoraan sähköön ja perustaa dieselöinti vain sähköistämättömille radoille.

Viimeiset höyryveturit valmistuivat 1957. Hr11 valmistui vain 2 vuotta aiemmin, mutta Sm1:t 11 vuotta myöhemmin. Ensimmäinen Sr1 tuli 1973. Sähköveto oli 1950-luvulla Euroopassa jo arkea, ja yksinkertaisemmassa tekniikassa oli vähemmän hankaluuksia voitettavana kuin dieseleissä ja niiden voimansiirto-ongelmissa. Sähkökin oli kotimaista energiaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> En osaa sanoa. Tässä viestiketjussa on pyritty erottamaan prototyypit sarjavalmistuksesta, mutta nyt ei riitä enää edes markkinaosuus vaan lasketaan käytössäolleiden veturisarjojen prosenttiosuuksia. Miten edes määritellään kaupallinen kypsyys?


Minä ajattelin juuri markkinaosuutta. 78 dieseliä tarjoamassa vetovoimaa kymmenien tuhansien höyryvetureiden joukossa.

Tulee tässä nimittäin mieleeni se, kun suomalaisen teollisuuden yritykset USA:n markkinoille ovat monet kerrat kaatuneet siihen, että proto- tai koe-erä on moninkertainen siihen nähden, mitä meillä pidetään mittavana sarjatuotantona. 78 veturia uponnee USA:n markinoille hyvinkin muutaman yhtiön kokeillessa pikkutilauksen muodossa uutta veturimallia. Hyviä tilataan sitten "oikeasti" eli satoja tai tuhansia.

Vertaan nyt tätä vaikka siihen, että Suomessa tehtiin 3 dieselvaihtoveturia tai 5 diesellinjaveturia. Kummatkin olivat enempi vähempi koeluontoisia hankintoja. Silti taisivat olla suhteessa suurempi osuus vetovoimasta kuin 78 dieseliä USA:ssa. Ehkä se vastaisi sitä noin 700 dieseliä USA:ssa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hr11:tä verrattaessa muihin "linjavetureihin" ehkä olisi syytä palauttaa mieliin sarjan syntyhistoria. Itse asiassa Hr11:tä ei ollut tarkoitettu alun perin yleisveturiksi vaan erityiseksi kiitojunan vetovaunuksi Dhm1. Sen koneistot voimansiirtoineenkin sijoitettiin moottorivaunumaisesti teleihin.

Kehittelytyön edetessä kyseinen moottorivaunu osoittautui liian raskaaksi ja vaunuun suunnitelluista matkatavaratiloista päätettiin luopua. Koska näin muodostuneessa vetoyksikössä ei ollut enää lainkaan "kaupallisia tiloja", vetoyksiköt voitiin tulkita vetureiksi (ja siis sarjatunnukseksi tulikin Hr11).

Useiden lastentautien takia Hr11:ien koneistoihin jouduttiin tekemään jo varhaisessa vaiheessa lukuisia muutoksia. Muutoksien jälkeenkään veturien luotettavuus ei kohonnut hyvä jos välttävääkään paremmaksi. Hr11:tä ei näin ollen juurikaan käytetty moottorikiitojunissa, vaan siihen tarkoitukseen oli valittu Dm4-moottorivaunut.

Hr11 oli huomattavan pienitehoinen veturi linjaveturiksi. Kokonaisteho oli vain 880 kW ja kaksinajolaitteetkin puuttuivat. Tavaraliikenteessä Hr11:n käyttö jäi koko lailla marginaaliseksi, viimeksi mainittua harjoitettiin rajoitetusti lähinnä elinkaaren viimeisimmässä vaiheessa. Vakavimmat ongelmat olivat kuitenkin heikko käyttövarmuus.

Tätä kirjoittaessani käytin lähteenä työryhmän Eonsuu - Honkanen - Pölhö kirjoittamaa ansiokasta teosta "Suomen veturit osa 2. Moottorikalusto".

----------


## PNu

> Ei kuitenkaan unohdeta sitä, että Hr12-vetureiden ensimmäinen tilaus tehtiin jo vuonna 1956. Nohabin koeajo tapahtui kuitenkin vasta 1958 / 1959 talvella. Mikäli "kotimaista teollisuutta ei olisi haluttu tukea", tietenkin osa Hr12:n jatkohankinnoista olisi ehkä voitu korvata Nohabeilla tai joillakin muilla esim. länsivetureilla.


Nohab-vetureita tuskin olisi kannattanut hankkia enää siinä vaiheessa, kun ensimmäiset Hr12-veturit olivat jo valmistumassa. Suomessa vuokralla olleessa Nohabissa oli (A1A)' (A1A)' -pyöräjärjestys, kuten kerroit ja vaihtoehtona tarjotussa Co' Co'-veturissa teho oli pienempi kuin Hr12-sarjassa. Hr12-veturia voitanee siis pitää tästä ja parista muustakin syystä johtuen Suomen oloihin käyttökelpoisempana joskin se oli myös hinnaltaan kalliimpi. 

Sen sijaan Nohabista olisi voinut olla hyötyä, jos siitä olisi tehty kauppoja noin 1954-1955, jolloin samoja vetureita toimitettiin jo Tanskaan. Näin ne olisivat ehtineet liikenteeseen ehkä 2-3 vuotta ennen ensimmäisiä Hr12-vetureita. Toisaalta Belgiassa koottiin Nohabit itse ja niihin oli kai lisenssit sekä GM:n, että Nohabin puolelta. Hr12 olisi voitu jättää kokonaan tilaamatta, jos tämän kaltainen ratkaisu olisi saatu neuvoteltua Suomeenkin.




> Hr13 (sittemmin Dr13) puolestaan on aika lailla kevyempi veturi kuin Nohab, joten ne kaksi eivät ehkä olisi olleet toistensa suoranaisia kilpailijoita.


Suomessa vuokralla ollut Nohab painoi muistaakseni 98,6 t eli jokseenkin saman kuin 98,1 t painava Hr13. Tosin Nohabin akselipaino oli 18 t, koska vetopyörille pyrittiin saamaan enemmän painoa. Hr13-veturissa akselipaino oli 16,4 t. Sen sijaan suorituskyvyltään Nohab oli huomattavasti Hr13-veturia heikompi eikä siltä osin kilpaillut samassa sarjassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kuitenkaan unohdeta sitä, että Hr12-vetureiden ensimmäinen tilaus tehtiin jo vuonna 1956. Nohabin koeajo tapahtui kuitenkin vasta 1958 / 1959 talvella. Mikäli "kotimaista teollisuutta ei olisi haluttu tukea", tietenkin osa Hr12:n jatkohankinnoista olisi ehkä voitu korvata Nohabeilla tai joillakin muilla esim. länsivetureilla. Hr13 (sittemmin Dr13) puolestaan on aika lailla kevyempi veturi kuin Nohab, joten ne kaksi eivät ehkä olisi olleet toistensa suoranaisia kilpailijoita. Tosin taisi Nohabista olla erilaisia versioita (A1A)' (A1A)' -pyörästöjärjestyksestä Co' Co' -pyörästöjärjestykseen. Mutta oliko Nohabista sitten 2000 kW:n (2800 hv:n) versiota siihen aikaan, kun Hr13-hankinta oli ajankohtainen?
> Sehän myös tiedetään, että VR:lle tarkoitettuja Nohabeja myytiin sittemmin Norjan NSB:lle (sarja Di.3b). Niiden teho oli jopa alempi kuin kuin Hurun (Hr12) teho, kokonaismassa (samoin akselimassa) taas oli korkeampi kuin Hr13:ssa.


Mun ymmärtääkseni (ja saman Resiina-artikkelin mukaan, numeroa en muista) VR oli kiinnostunut 4:ä eri vaihtoehdosta isoksi linjadieselveturiksi 1950-luvulla. Nohabin ja Dr 12 lisäksi myös brittiläisistä ja saksalaisista. Nohabin lisäksi saksalaistakin veturia koeajettiin Suomessa. Eli tämä nelikko kilpaili keskenään, mutta Vaikka Nohab olisi ollut tavalla tai toisella vakuutttavin, niin Dr12 valittiin työllisyyspoliittisista syistä. Dr12 osoittautui vikaratkaisuksi koska se oli akselipainoltaan liian painava ja heikkotehoinen, ja siksi ryhdyttiin heti selvittämään kevyemmän ja tehokkaamman veturin hankkimista, ja siksi valittiin Dr13 joka siihen aikaan parhaiten natsasi niitä vaatimuksia. 

Se on sitten toinen juttu että Alsthomin myyntimiehet lupasivat kuuta taivaalta ja tarvittiin vähän voiteluakin, ja että Dr13 oli täysin proto eli ei ollut ollut missään kaupallisessa käytössä ennen Suomeen tuontia. Ranskassa on käytössä CC pyöräjärjestuksen dieselveturityyppi joka muistuttaa aika paljon Dr13:a mutta nokassa on eränlainen "pykälä" tuulilasien allla, ja se veturityypi otettiin käyttöön vasta 196o-luvun jälkipuoliskolla eli huomattavasti Dr13 jälkeen. VR toimi siis Ranskan veturiteollisuuden testilabrana. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

PNu:lle: NLM 1997 -kirjan mukaan Di.3b -veturien kokonaismassa on (oli) yli 100 t (olisko ollut 103 - 104 t, kirja ei ole juuri nyt käsissäni) ja akselipaino 17,3 t. H13:llehan luvattiin aikanaan luvut 93 t ja 15,5 t, joista toki lipsuttiin rakenteen vahvistamisen seurauksena.

Rainerille ja PNu:lle: Suomessa(kin) käyneen Nohab-veturin teho oli 1305 kW eli noin 1775 hv. Hr12/Dr12:ssa vastaava lukema oli 1900 hv ja Hr13 / Dr13:ssa peräti 2800 hv. Nohab kävi täällä aikana, jolloin alettiin kartoittaa 1960-luvun alun veturihankintoja ja -tarvetta. Toisaalta Hr12:n luovutuksetkaan eivät olleet ehtineet alkaa. Vuosina 1962 - 63 VR:lle tuli sekä Hr12:ia että Hr13:ia (1962 maahan saatiin Ranskasta tulleet kaksi "Alstikkaa".)

Hr12 / Dr12:n käyttöä rajoitti todellakin korkea akselimassa. A-radoille ei käytännössä ollut mitään asiaa ja B1-radoillakin Sn oli pääsääntöisesti 80 km/h. Dr13:lla (samoin Dv12:lla) oli mahdollista liikennöidä A-radoillakin, ei tietenkään juurikaan yli 40 tai 50 km/h nopeuksilla (täten matkustajaliikenne sulkeutui käytännössä pois niiltä radoilta tuolla kalustolla). B1-radoilla Dr13:n Sn oli 90 km/h ja B2-radoilla 120 km/h. Olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että Hr12 / Dr12:n teho / massa -suhde ei ollut välttämättä paras mahdollinen. Huru-12:ien tilaukset kuitenkin aloitettiin jo 1956. Siis ainakin kaksi vuotta ennen esittely-Nohabin Suomen kiertuetta. Saksalainen MaK-veturi kävi täällä samoihin aikoihin. Mikäli valuutta-asiat yms. olisivat sallineet, niin kai Nohabeja (tai joitain muita ulkomaalaisia vetureita) olisi tänne voitu tietenkin tilata jo 1950-luvun alkupuolellakin tai vaihtoehtoisesti neuvoteltua edulliset lisenssisopimukset, kuten PNu:kin toteaa.

----------


## PNu

> Ulkomaisten hankintojen syynä oli oman teollisuuden kapasiteetti- ja raaka-ainepula. Se taas johtui suurelta osin siitä, että resurssit menivät sotakorvauksiin. Sellainen ei ole oikea hetki lähteä toteuttamaan rakenteellisia muutoksia, joka dieselvetovoiman käyttö höyryvetovoiman sijaan on.


Täällä ei ole kukaan esittänyt dieselöinnin aloittamista kesken sotakorvaustoimitusten. Kysymys on ollut viimeisistä 1954-1955 tilatuista höyryvetureista, jotka hylättiin alle 20 vuoden ikäisinä. 




> Höyryveturin lyömätön etu oli myös kotimainen polttoaine.


Lyömätön etu pula-aikana mutta ei enää 50-luvulla, koska tuontipolttoaineita oli jo saatavilla ja nimenomaan 50-luvusta tässä oli kysymys. Normaalioloissa VR pyrki käyttämään kotimaisia polttoaineita niin vähän kuin mahdollista, koska puita tai turvetta poltettaessa höyryveturi on tavattoman epätaloudellinen.




> puuta oli saatavilla, öljyä ei


VR käytti 40- ja 50-lukujen vaihteessa kymmenessä höyryveturissakin öljyä, koska sitä nimeomaan oli jo saatavilla ja se oli hinnaltaan halpaa. Diesel kuitenkin pystyi käyttämään öljyn höyryveturia huomattavasti tehokkaammin, joka suosi vetovoimamuodon vaihtamista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huru-12:ien tilaukset kuitenkin aloitettiin jo 1956. Siis ainakin kaksi vuotta ennen esittely-Nohabin Suomen kiertuetta. Saksalainen MaK-veturi kävi täällä samoihin aikoihin. Mikäli valuutta-asiat yms. olisivat sallineet, niin kai Nohabeja (tai joitain muita ulkomaalaisia vetureita) olisi tänne voitu tietenkin tilata jo 1950-luvun alkupuolellakin tai vaihtoehtoisesti neuvoteltua edulliset lisenssisopimukset, kuten PNu:kin toteaa.


Osaatko sinä, tai osaako kukaan muu sanoa, tilattiinko kaikki yli 40 Hurua yhdellä kertaa vai tehtiinkö useampia tilauksia n 10-15 veturin erissä? Eikö niitä tilattu ainakin kahdelta eri tehtaalta (Lokomo, Valmet?), mutta kuvittelisin ainakin että ensiksi tilattiin vain proto, sitten ehkä 10-15 jne. Ensimmäisten tilaaminen osui toki ennen Nohabin ja MAK:n koeajoa ja myyntipuffauksia. Sen jälkeen, Huruista ja koeajovetureista saatujen kokemusten jälkeen, piti Rautatiehallituksen päättää jatketaanko Hurujen tilaamista, ja olen ymmärtänyt mm Resiina -lehden artikkelin perusteella että koneosastossa käytiin oikein rajua kädenvääntöä siitä että jatketaanko vai tilataanko  Nohabeja tai muita, koska Hurujen heikkoudet tiedettiin, mutta tilattiin lopulta Huruja kun hallitus painosti työvoimapoliittisista syistä. Viimeisen sanan tilauksesta päättäessäsä oli ymmärtääkseni koneosaston joku tärkeä herra joka kannatti Huruja, muiden insinöörien kannattaessa Nohabeja. Potti aukaistiin sitten uudestaan 60-luvun alussa kun Alsthom tuli esittelemään omia saavutuksiaan. 

Korjatkaa jos väitteissäni ei ole mitään perää. 
t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> PNu:lle: NLM 1997 -kirjan mukaan Di.3b -veturien kokonaismassa on (oli) yli 100 t (olisko ollut 103 - 104 t, kirja ei ole juuri nyt käsissäni) ja akselipaino 17,3 t.
> 
> Rainerille ja PNu:lle: Suomessa(kin) käyneen Nohab-veturin teho oli 1305 kW eli noin 1775 hv.


Norjalaiset tosiaan ilmoittavat Di.3b:lle tuollaiset arvot mutta 50- ja 60-luvun vaihteen kotimaisissa julkaisuissa Nohabin tehoksi kerrotaan 1950 hv ja painoksi muistaakseni hieman alle 100 t. Mahdollisesti säätöjä ja varustusta on muutettu, kun veturi myytiin Norjaan.

Mitä "Suomen veturit osa 2." mainitsee Nohabin tehoksi ja painoksi? Minulla kirja ei ole juuri tällä hetkellä käsillä.




> Hr12 / Dr12:n käyttöä rajoitti todellakin korkea akselimassa. A-radoille ei käytännössä ollut mitään asiaa ja B1-radoillakin Sn oli pääsääntöisesti 80 km/h.


Kuitenkin raskaasti kiskotetuilla pääradoilla oli 50- ja 60-lukujen vaihteessakin niin paljon töitä, ettei Hr12-sarja koskaan ollut vajaakäytössä akselipainosta johtuvien liikennerajoitusten takia ja 70-luvulle tultaessa A-ratojen määrä oli vähentynyt jo olennaisesti. Oikeastaan siis ainoa painosta johtuva hankaluus Hr12-vetureiden käytössä oli mainittu nopeusrajoitus B1-radoilla ja silläkin oli merkitystä vain matkustajaliikenteessä. Mielestäni Hr12-veturin paino-ongelmia korostetaan usein liikaa niiden todelliseen merkitykseen nähden.

Rainerin mainitsema alhainen tehokin oli ratkaiseva ongelma Hr12-vetureiden kohdalla vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun puuvaunut alkoivat jäädä pois käytöstä ja 120-140 km/h alkoi yleistyä pikajunien suurimpana sallittuna nopeutena ja toisaalta tavaraliikenteessä esiintyi runsaammin yli 1500 tonnin junapainoja.
Tällöin puhutaan oikeastaan jo 80-luvusta. Toisin sanoen Hr13-vetureiden kaltaista tehokkaampaa diesellinjaveturia ei olisi ollut mikään pakko kiirehtiä tilaamaan jo vuonna 1960 vaan sen kanssa olisi hyvin ehditty odottaa esim. 60-luvun lopulle. Tällöin Ranskastakin olisi ollut tarjolla 3600 hv:n CC72000, joka varmasti on huomattavasti Hr13-veturia parempi.

----------


## PNu

> Osaatko sinä, tai osaako kukaan muu sanoa, tilattiinko kaikki yli 40 Hurua yhdellä kertaa vai tehtiinkö useampia tilauksia n 10-15 veturin erissä?


Ei tilattu yhdellä kertaa vaan näin:

1956 6 kpl, 1958 14 kpl, 1959 12 kpl ja 1961 10 kpl.

1960 tehtiin ensimmäinen Hr13-vetureiden tilaus, joka käsitti 18 veturia. Nämä varmaankin olisivat olleet Hr12-sarjaa, jos Hr13-vetureiden hankinta ei olisi toteutunut.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kysymys on ollut viimeisistä 1954-1955 tilatuista höyryvetureista, jotka hylättiin alle 20 vuoden ikäisinä.


Tässä keskustelussa on nyt saatu siis aikamarginaaliksi, joka diesellinjaveturien tilauksessa viivyteltiin, 1-2 vuotta. Ensimmäinen kohtuullisesti onnistunut diesellinjaveturi Hr12 tilattiin 1956 ja valmistui 1959. Viimeiset höyryt tilattiin 1954-55 ja valmistuivat 1957 mennessä.

Ai kun kamala virhearvio!

Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa, että viimeisten höyryjen palvelu Suomen valtion palveluksessa ei päättynyt 1975, vaan ne varastoitiin sodan tai energiakriisin varalle. Kuoletusajaksi muodostui normaali noin 30 vuotta. Voidaan toki ihmetellä, oliko kriisivarastointi viisasta, mutta olihan samaan aikaan kalliossa muutakin murkulaa ja kättä pidempää varastoituna pahan päivän varalle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelussa yksi sävy on myös mielenkiintoinen. Nähdäkseni Hr/Dr12 & 13 eivät todellisuudessa olleet mitenkään erityisen epäonnistuneita veturityyppejä, koska niitä käytettiin normaali kuoletusaika eli noin 30 vuotta, Hr13:ta paljon pidempäänkin. Pikemminkin veturien osalta voidaan puhua Hr/Dr12:n osalta hivenen epäonnistuneesta konseptista (liian raskas ja heikkotehoinen) ja Hr/Dr13:n osalta huippunykyaikaisen veturin lastentaudeista.

Voi hyvin sanoa, että 1950-luvun lopulla ja 1960-luvun alussa VR tilasi kohtuullisen onnistuneita diesellinjavetureita, jotka pystyivät korvaamaan Tr1/Hr1 - kaluston, mutta voidaan hyvin kysyä, olisiko ko. veturien sijasta ollut tarkoituksenmukaisempaa hankkia sähköveturit ja sähköistys.

----------


## PNu

> Sen jälkeen, Huruista ja koeajovetureista saatujen kokemusten jälkeen, piti Rautatiehallituksen päättää jatketaanko Hurujen tilaamista, ja olen ymmärtänyt mm Resiina -lehden artikkelin perusteella että koneosastossa käytiin oikein rajua kädenvääntöä siitä että jatketaanko vai tilataanko  Nohabeja tai muita, koska Hurujen heikkoudet tiedettiin, mutta tilattiin lopulta Huruja kun hallitus painosti työvoimapoliittisista syistä.


Kysymyshän oli siitä, että pääjohtaja Aalto ei jostain syystä lämmennyt Hr12-veturille, vaikka se oli 50- ja 60-luvun vaihteessa aivan ajanmukainen veturi, VR:n koneosaston suosikki ja poliitikoillekin helposti hyväksyttävissä kotimaisuutensa takia. Aalto sen sijaan halusi hankkia ensin Nohab-vetureita ja tämän kaupan tyrehdyttyä Hr13-sarjaa, jossa sittemmin onnistuikin. Sen on sitten varsin monimutkainen asia, miksi Aalto halusi kulkea vastavirtaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi hyvin sanoa, että 1950-luvun lopulla ja 1960-luvun alussa VR tilasi kohtuullisen onnistuneita diesellinjavetureita, jotka pystyivät korvaamaan Tr1/Hr1 - kaluston, mutta voidaan hyvin kysyä, olisiko ko. veturien sijasta ollut tarkoituksenmukaisempaa hankkia sähköveturit ja sähköistys.


Suomen valintoja näissä asioissa on voinut rohkaista myös Tanskan sekä Ison-Britannian esimerkit jotka olivat läntisen Euroopan "dieselöityneimpiä" maita. 




> Rainerin mainitsema alhainen tehokin oli ratkaiseva ongelma Hr12-vetureiden kohdalla vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun puuvaunut alkoivat jäädä pois käytöstä ja 120-140 km/h alkoi yleistyä pikajunien suurimpana sallittuna nopeutena ja toisaalta tavaraliikenteessä esiintyi runsaammin yli 1500 tonnin junapainoja.
> Tällöin puhutaan oikeastaan jo 80-luvusta.


Nyt herää kiinnostava kysymys: Olisiko Suomessa voitu luopua puuvaunuista jo aikaisemmin, jos vetureiden tehot olisivat olleet suuremmat? Mihin perustui niin myöhään jatkunut puuvaunujen käyttö kaukojunissa Suomessa?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa, että viimeisten höyryjen palvelu Suomen valtion palveluksessa ei päättynyt 1975, vaan ne varastoitiin sodan tai energiakriisin varalle. Kuoletusajaksi muodostui normaali noin 30 vuotta. Voidaan toki ihmetellä, oliko kriisivarastointi viisasta, mutta olihan samaan aikaan kalliossa muutakin murkulaa ja kättä pidempää varastoituna pahan päivän varalle.


Toinen syy miksi sähköistystä lykättiin niinkin myöhään on voinut olla myös huoli rautateiden toimintakyvystä sotilaallisten kriisien aikana. Muistan kun oma isänikin oli sähköistystä hieman vastaan 1960-70-luvulla, (vaikka ei ollut asian kanssa mitenkään tekemisessä), mutta aktiivisesti mukana reserviläistouhuissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toinen syy miksi sähköistystä lykättiin niinkin myöhään on voinut olla myös huoli rautateiden toimintakyvystä sotilaallisten kriisien aikana.


Tällaisia puhuneiden olisi kai ollut syytä tutustua Turun ja Helsingin raitioteiden toimintaan ja erityisesti kuljetusvolyymeihin sodan aikana. Ilmajohtojen korjaaminen on kiskojen korjausta tai kaluston raivausta nopeampaa.

Sodan tai kriisin aikana kuljetusjärjestelmien polttoainehuolto on kuitenkin suurempi kysymys kuin joutuminen varsinaisen taistelutoiminnan kohteeksi.

Suomen polttoainehuolto oli sodan jälkeen 1980-luvulle asti merkittävältä osin Neuvostoliiton varassa, joten kriisien osalta oli lähtökohdaksi otettava, että maahan ei saada öljyä kuin sotilaskaluston käyttöön. Tämän varautumisen yksi osa oli höyryveturien säilyttäminen kriisivarastossa. Varastot voitiin purkaa sähköistyksen edettyä riittävän laajalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR käytti 40- ja 50-lukujen vaihteessa kymmenessä höyryveturissakin öljyä, koska sitä nimeomaan oli jo saatavilla ja se oli hinnaltaan halpaa.


Kysehän on täysin marginaali-ilmiöstä kokeilla öljypolttoa. Vetureita oli satoja ja kymmenessä kokeiltiin öljyä. Jaksamatta kaivaa historiikkeja voin arvata, ettei öljyn polttaminen höyryveturissa Suomessa ole mielekästä, kun höyryveturi polttaa kiinteätäkin polttoainetta, josta energiaa saa halvemmalla. Samasta syystä meillä voimalaitokset ovat aina polttaneet hiiltä eivätkä öljyä, kun kyse on tuontipolttoaineesta. Maakaasukin on marginaalinen energianlähde.




> ...VR:n koneosaston suosikki ja poliitikoillekin helposti hyväksyttävissä kotimaisuutensa takia. Aalto sen sijaan halusi hankkia ensin Nohab-vetureita ja tämän kaupan tyrehdyttyä Hr13-sarjaa, jossa sittemmin onnistuikin.


Dr12 tuskin oli sen kotimaisempi kuin Dr13:kaan. Dr13-sarjasta vain 2 ensimmäistä oli tehty Ranskassa, muutenhan se oli samanlainen Suomessa valmistettu lisenssituote kuin kaikki muutkin alkuajan dieselit. Vasta Dr16:tta voi sanoa kotimaiseksi dieselveturiksi.

Tästä lisenssikäytännöstä voisi ylipäätään sanoa, että Suomessa hajoitettiin aikaisemmin surutta teollisuusvakoiluksi nykyään nimitettävää käytäntöä. Tutustuttiin etupäässä saksalaiseen rautatietekniikkaan, piirrettiin osista omat piirustukset ja valmistettiin maksamatta mitään todellisille suunnittelijoille.

Vasta dieseleiden kyljissä alkoi valmistajanlaatoissa näkyä, miten Tampella valmisti MGO:n dieselmoottoreita tai Strömberg BBC:n sähkölaitteita jne.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tässä keskustelussa on nyt saatu siis aikamarginaaliksi, joka diesellinjaveturien tilauksessa viivyteltiin, 1-2 vuotta. Ensimmäinen kohtuullisesti onnistunut diesellinjaveturi Hr12 tilattiin 1956 ja valmistui 1959. Viimeiset höyryt tilattiin 1954-55 ja valmistuivat 1957 mennessä.
> 
> Ai kun kamala virhearvio!


Tässä viestissä kerroin aikamarginaalin jo puolitoista kuukautta sitten. Minustakaan se ei eronnut kovin paljon toteutuneesta ja ehdin jo hieman ihmetellä, että se herätti sinussa niin vimmaista vastustusta. Mutta ilmeisesti voin nyt todeta, että keskustelun jatkuminen näin pitkään onkin johtunut pelkästä väärinkäsityksestä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osaatko sinä, tai osaako kukaan muu sanoa, tilattiinko kaikki yli 40 Hurua yhdellä kertaa vai tehtiinkö useampia tilauksia n 10-15 veturin erissä? Eikö niitä tilattu ainakin kahdelta eri tehtaalta (Lokomo, Valmet?), mutta kuvittelisin ainakin että ensiksi tilattiin vain proto, sitten ehkä 10-15 jne. Ensimmäisten tilaaminen osui toki ennen Nohabin ja MAK:n koeajoa ja myyntipuffauksia.


Ensimmäinen tilauserä käsitti kuusi veturia, joista parillisen numeron saaneet valmisti Valmet Oy ja parittoman numeron saaneet Lokomo Oy. Numerosarja alkoi poikkeuksellisesti nollasta eli ensimmäinen Valmet oli 2200. Ensimmäinen lokomolainen puolestaan oli 2201, joka esiintyi useissa "virallisissa" tyyppikuvissakin.

Koska minulla ei juuri nyt ole lähdekirjoja kätteni ulottuvilla, en lähde arvailemaan (enkä muistelemaan) jatkotilausaikataulua.

Huru-12 täytti sille asetetut odotukset varmasti varsin hyvin etenkin alkuaikoina. Kuten PNu totesi, raskasta kiskotusta alkoi niiden aikana olla varsinkin eteläisimmissä osissa maatamme niin paljon, että koko sarjalle riitti käyttöä hyvinkin. Myöhemmin sähköistyksen laajetessa Hr12:t toisarvoistuivat ja ne syrjäytyivät hiljaisemmille radoille. Toisaalta sekä Rantaradalla että Porin radalla eräässä vaiheessa selvästi välteltiin Hurujen sijoittamista pikajuniin ratojen heikon kunnon takia. Vaikkakin kiskotus oli pääosin K43:a, osaksi jopa K54:ää (varsinkin rataoikaisujen kohdilla).

Huru-13:n kohdalla kyllä oli alkuun vakavia käyttövarmuus- ja kestävyysongelmia. Niitä on selostettu mm. VR:n 125-vuotishistoriikissä. Useat ongelmat kuitenkin saatiin poistettua 1960-luvun kuluessa. Kuten tiedetään, etenkin Hr13 / Dr13-sarjan koneita on jouduttu hylkäämään erilaisten kolarien ja muiden vaurioiden takia "luonnottoman" aikaisin. Luettelin toisessa ketjussa tällä foorumilla ihan numero numerolta niitä yksilöitä, jotka oli poistettu selkeästi alle 20 vuoden iässä. Ilmeisesti painonsäästöratkaisut kostautuivat korin lujuusominaisuuksissa.

Itse pidän molempia Huruja koko lailla onnistuneina hankintoina. Kummallekin sarjalle löytyi käyttöä alusta saakka. Ymmärtääkseni Kymen Hurun eli Hr13:n käyttöä henkilöliikenteessä rajoitti aivan alkuaikoina lähinnä höyrynkehittämiskattilan puuttuminen, koska vain rajallisessa osassa vaunukalustoa oli yksikkölämmitys. Vaunukaluston uusiutuessa Hr13 / Dr13:n käyttö laajeni pikajunaliikenteenkin puolella. Molempien sarjojen vakavin syrjäyttäjä oli aina vain laajeneva ratojen sähköistys. Huru-13 olisi periaatteessa ollut muutettavissa dieselsähköisestä kokonaan sähköiseksi versioksi eli siis sähköveturiksi. Huru-12:n pahin kompastuskivi sittemmin oli liki loppuunkuluneet sähkökomponentit, jolloin edessä olisi ollut yhtenä vaihtoehtona täyssaneeraus. Yksi veturihan rakennettiin koemielessä Dr15:ksi. Vain linjakäyttöön soveltuville dieselvetureille ei kuitenkaan katsottu olevan sähköistyksen laajetessa niin suurta tarvetta, että noin suuren satsaukseen olisi ollut mielekästä lähteä. Näin ollen Dr12-sarja poistui käytöstä kokonaan 1990-luvun alkuun tultaessa. Dr13 sitä vastoin sai elinikää vielä tuosta noin vuosikymmenen eteen päin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaisia puhuneiden olisi kai ollut syytä tutustua Turun ja Helsingin raitioteiden toimintaan ja erityisesti kuljetusvolyymeihin sodan aikana. Ilmajohtojen korjaaminen on kiskojen korjausta tai kaluston raivausta nopeampaa.


Ilmajohdot ovat osa kokonaisuutta, ja hyvä jos niiden kohdalla asiat ovat ok. 
Totaalisessa sodassa joutuvat strategisten pommitusten kohteeksi aina myös voimalaitokset, valtakunnallinen voimansiirtoverkko ja tärkeät muuntaja-asemat. 

Toinen juttu on, että jos pelkää sähköjen häviämistä niin, niin ainoa vaihtoehto kai on että koko kansa rupeaa asumaan savupirteissä. 




> Suomen polttoainehuolto oli sodan jälkeen 1980-luvulle asti merkittävältä osin Neuvostoliiton varassa, joten kriisien osalta oli lähtökohdaksi otettava, että maahan ei saada öljyä kuin sotilaskaluston käyttöön. Tämän varautumisen yksi osa oli höyryveturien säilyttäminen kriisivarastossa. Varastot voitiin purkaa sähköistyksen edettyä riittävän laajalle.


Vai voisiko olla syy se, että varsinaisen suursodan uhka on väistynyt, ja toisaalta että nykyaikaisessa sodankäynnissä ei rautatiekuljetusten rooli ole huollon kannalta niin tärkeä kuin ennen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä viestissä...


Työjärjestyspuheenvuoro:

Voisitko linkata vanhat viestiti ilman index+numero -määrittelyä. Minä katselen viestejä siten, että uusin näkyy päällimmäisenä, jolloin indeksien numerointi menee nurin päin. Siis ketjun sivulla 1 ylimpänä on uusin viesti.

On aika hakeminen löytää tarkoittamasi viesti tuolla viittauksella. Vaikka viittauksessa on absoluuttinen viestin numero, index7.html-määrittely estää löytämästä viestiä.

Ainakin minä saan oikean linkin suoraan viestiin sieltä viestin oikean yläkulman numerolinkistä, vasemmalla siitä jossa lukee "(pysyvä linkki)". Tarkoittanet siis tätä viestiä?:
http://jlf.fi/38597-99.html

(Tosin on sama mitä tuossa 99:n kohdalla on, foorumiohjelma osaa näyttää oikean viestin.)

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Useiden lastentautien takia Hr11:ien koneistoihin jouduttiin tekemään jo varhaisessa vaiheessa lukuisia muutoksia. Muutoksien jälkeenkään veturien luotettavuus ei kohonnut hyvä jos välttävääkään paremmaksi.


Täytyy taas tehdä Hr11-vetureille vähän oikeutta. Vuonna 1959 ajettiin sarjalla melkein 120000 km/veturi kun Hr1-vetureilla ajomäärät vaihtelivat parhaina vuosinaan eli 50-luvulla 120000 km:n molemmin puolin. Välillä ne olivat vähän alle ja välillä vähän yli. Vaikka Hr11-vetureiden ajomäärät jäivät huomattavasti jälkeen esim. Hr12-sarjasta siitäkin huolimatta, että jälkimmäisellä vedettiin paljon myös tavarajunia niin matkustajaliikenteeseen tarkoitettuihin höyryvetureihin verrattuna Hr11 oli varsin kilpailukykyinen. Jotain kertoo myös, että Hr11-veturit säilyivät ajossa vuoteen 1972, kun niiden kanssa samana vuonna (1955) valmistuneet Hr1-veturit 1012-1019 poistettiin liikenteestä 1969-1971.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitä "Suomen veturit osa 2." mainitsee Nohabin tehoksi ja painoksi?


Kyseinen teos ilmoittaa tehoksi 1950 hv ja kokonaispainoksi 98,6 t. Nohabin 1950-60-lukujen diesellinjaveturista oli todellakin olemassa useanlaisia variaatioita. Sinänsä on mielenkiintoista, että samalle veturiyksilöllekin onnistutaan ilmoittamaan noinkin paljon toisistaan poikkeavia arvoja (norjalaiset todellakin ilmoittavat Di.3b:n tehoksi 1775 hv).

Tanskan DSB:llä oli Nohabin tässä tarkoitetun veturisukupolven perusmallista kolme eri tehoversiota. Neljä ensimmäistä My-veturia olivat teholtaan 1700 hv, muut My:t 1950 hv ja edellisiä selvästi kevyemmät Mx:t (kokonaispaino vain 89 t) 1445 hv. My:n painoksi löysin netistä 101,6 t.

Vielä upea nettikuva Nohabeista: http://www.ravnsbak.dk/articles/my%2...20all%20gm.htm

----------


## Junantuoma

Jos en ole aivan pieleen ymmärtänyt, niin se Suomessa koeajolla ollut Nohab-veturi on nykyään Kosovossa:

http://nohab-gm.de/nohablist/2402.php

----------


## PNu

> Sinänsä on mielenkiintoista, että samalle veturiyksilöllekin onnistutaan ilmoittamaan noinkin paljon toisistaan poikkeavia arvoja (norjalaiset todellakin ilmoittavat Di.3b:n tehoksi 1775 hv).


Minä olen tulkinnut asian niin, että Nohab myi Tanskaan (A1A)' (A1A)'-pyöräjärjestyksellä varustettuja vetureita, joista suurimmissa teho oli 1950 hv ja Suomessa vuokralla käynyt veturi perustui tähän tyyppiin. Norjaan myydyissä Co' Co'-pyöräjärjestyksellä varustetuissa vetureissa teho oli hieman vähemmän eli 1775 hv. Myös VR:lle tarjottiin tämän kaltaista veturia mutta VR ei ollut siitä kiinnostunut alhaisemman tehon ja korkeamman hinnan takia. Kun Suomessa vuokralla ollut veturi päätyi Norjaan niin mahdollisesti se yhdenmukaistettiin muiden norjalaisten vetureiden kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minä olen tulkinnut asian niin, että Nohab myi Tanskaan (A1A)' (A1A)'-pyöräjärjestyksellä varustettuja vetureita, joista suurimmissa teho oli 1950 hv ja Suomessa vuokralla käynyt veturi perustui tähän tyyppiin. Norjaan myydyissä Co' Co'-pyöräjärjestyksellä varustetuissa vetureissa teho oli hieman vähemmän eli 1775 hv. Myös VR:lle tarjottiin tämän kaltaista veturia mutta VR ei ollut siitä kiinnostunut alhaisemman tehon ja korkeamman hinnan takia. Kun Suomessa vuokralla ollut veturi päätyi Norjaan niin mahdollisesti se yhdenmukaistettiin muiden norjalaisten vetureiden kanssa.


Asia voi olla tuollakin tavalla.

Minulla on kyllä käväissyt mielessä sekin, että Suomessa käynyt yksilö olisi tosiasiassa ollut koko ajan teknisiltään arvoiltaan samanlainen kuin muutkin Di.3b:t (Di.3a:than olivat joka tapauksessa hieman erilaisia), mutta Nohab olisi tarjonnut meille siitä huolimatta suuritehoisempaa ja hieman kevyempää versiota. Meidän asiakirjoihimme on sitten "tallentunut" ne lukemat, jotka olisivat päteneet tänne mahdollisesti hankitun oman suuremman Nohab-sarjan suhteen.

Oli miten oli, englanninkielisessä wikipediassa on tästäkin aiheesta mielenkiintoinen artikkeli, josta selviää paitsi se, että NSB:llä oli siis kahdenlaisia Di3-vetureita, myös se että Suomeen tarkoitettuja Nohabeja on ollut kaikkiaan ainakin viisi yksilöä. Artikkeli.

----------


## JSL

Esimerkiksi http://www.jernbane.net/norge/di/di3/di3.asp löytyy tietoa Norjan NOHABeista. Norjassa on ollut 3 veturia A1A-teleillä, mukaanlukien Suomessakin käynyt "Demonstator" 3.641 . Huom! Märklin on valmistanut tästä samasta veturista pienoismallin norjalaisessa värityksessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Märklin on valmistanut tästä samasta veturista pienoismallin norjalaisessa värityksessä.


Jos sallitaan vielä yksi kunnon OFF-TOPIC, niin todettakoon että Rautatiemuseon 100-vuotispienoisrautatiehen kuului yksi tehtaan väreihin maalattu NOHAB. Linkki johtaa vaunut.org -sivustolle. Kuvan otti nimimerkkini taustahenkilö ollessaan aikanaan tuon värkin "kuljettaja". Tuo pienoisrautatie oli tehty Fleischmannin tarvikkeista.

----------


## PNu

> Minulla on kyllä käväissyt mielessä sekin, että Suomessa käynyt yksilö olisi tosiasiassa ollut koko ajan teknisiltään arvoiltaan samanlainen kuin muutkin Di.3b:t (Di.3a:than olivat joka tapauksessa hieman erilaisia), mutta Nohab olisi tarjonnut meille siitä huolimatta suuritehoisempaa ja hieman kevyempää versiota.


Tuokin on mahdollista mutta Nohabilla Suomessa ajaneet kuljettajat pitivät sitä pikajunakäytössä Hr12-veturia suorituskykyisempänä. Tämä ei tukisi oletusta, että Nohabin moottori oli alemmalle teholle viritetty. Tavarajunissa Nohab oli tietysti huonompi mm. olennaisesti pienemmän kitkapainonsa takia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä ei tukisi oletusta, että Nohabin moottori oli alemmalle teholle viritetty.


Tavallaan niinkin. Jos oikein teoreettiselle hiustenhalontalinjalle lähdetään, niin Nohabissa olisi ollut 1775 hv:lla kuitenkin teho / paino -suhde 17,75 hv / t, kun se Hurussa oli vain 15,6 hv / t. Toki Nohabin pirteys on voinut johtua ihan jo moottorin omastakin tehokkuudesta (1950 hv), en lähde kinaamaan kun ei voi olla varma siitä, mitä säätöjä tuon yksilön koneelle eri vaiheissa varmuudella on tehty.

----------


## PNu

> Tavallaan niinkin. Jos oikein teoreettiselle hiustenhalontalinjalle lähdetään, niin Nohabissa olisi ollut 1775 hv:lla kuitenkin teho / paino -suhde 17,75 hv / t, kun se Hurussa oli vain 15,6 hv / t. Toki Nohabin pirteys on voinut johtua ihan jo moottorin omastakin tehokkuudesta (1950 hv), en lähde kinaamaan kun ei voi olla varma siitä, mitä säätöjä tuon yksilön koneelle eri vaiheissa varmuudella on tehty.


Jos kuitenkin veturilla on koukussa esim. 500 t painava pikajuna niin tällöin veturin ja junan yhteinen suhde on Nohabilla noin 2,96 hv / t ja Hr12-veturilla 3,06 hv / t. Tosin Hr12-veturissa ei yli 100 km/h ajettaessa voitu käyttää täyttä tehoa mutta Nohabissa ei ilmeisesti ollut vastaavaa rajoitusta. Voi siis olla, että käsitys Nohabin paremmuudesta pikajunissa perustui parempaan suorituskykyyn nimenomaan suurilla nopeuksilla ja moottori oikeasti oli heikompitehoinen.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Euroopassa EMD:n markkinaosuus on hyvin suuri, mutta veturit valmistaa nykyisin lisenssillä Vossloh.


Ei suinkaan? EMD-pohjaisia vetureita on Euroopassa myyty lähinnä Iso-Britanniassa ja muutamia kappaleita muuallakin,  tyyppiä Class 66, joka on ainakin aikaisemmin valmistettu Kanadassa. "Hyvin suuri markkinaosuus" kuulostaa liioittelulta edes tämän veturityypin kohdalla, ainakin koko Euroopasta puhuttaessa. Iso-Britanniassa Class 66:ta on myyty toki hyvin. 

Ja Vossloh on MaK:n nykyinen kauppanimi (tarkentakaa, jotka tiedätte tarkemmin), ja on itse kehittänyt ainakin tehopainosuhteeltaan tämän hetken moderneimman dieselveturiperheen, joka perustuu saksalaisiin komponentteihin, erityisesti Voithin vaihteistoon. 

Uusimmat kehitelmät ovat kohdistuneet dieselsähköisiin malleihin Voithin aloitettua itse veturituotannon.  Näissä vetureissa käytetään EMD:n 710-sarjan moottoria, mutta tiedossani ei ole, paljonko näitä veturityyppejä on saatu myytyä.  

Edelleen, tuo "hyvin suuri markkinaosuus" särähtää hieman korvaan Siemensin Herculeksia ja muutamia muita hyvin myyneitä veturityyppejä vastaan. 


rakentavasti,
Kimmo T. Lumirae

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Ja suurin osa noista 28278 dieselvetureista oli niitä pieniä ja neliakselisia (matkustajakäyttöön neliakselisten vetureiden telit usein vaihdettiin A1A-teleiksi, mutta tämä telien vaihto ei lisää veturin vetovoimaa tai tehoa).


Tätä hieman tarkentaisin. Ihan ensinnäkin, en nimittäisi 100 tonnin painoista F-veturia "pieneksi", olkoonkin, että se on neliakselinen...

Mutta tuo A1A-telien vaihto;  A1A-telejä käytettiin E-veturissa, joka on täysin eri veturi kuin F ollen mm. kaksimoottorinen. Niinpä telien vaihdosta puhuminen tässä yhteydessä on hieman harhaanjohtavaa koska ei kai varsinaista telien vaihtoa ole tehty (milloinkaan?) vaan kyse on hankintavaiheessa tehtävästä valinnasta kahden eri veturimallin välillä. 

F-vetureita käytettiin paljonkin matkustajajunakäytössä, mutta jokseenkin poikkeuksetta neliakselisina. Poikkeuksen muodostaa viisiakselinen F-versio, jossa oli sekä dieselgeneraattori, että mahdollisuus käyttää voimanlähteenä sivuvirroituskiskoa. 


Kimmo T. Lumirae

----------


## vompatti

> Tätä hieman tarkentaisin. Ihan ensinnäkin, en nimittäisi 100 tonnin painoista F-veturia "pieneksi", olkoonkin, että se on neliakselinen...


Tässä viestiketjussa arvosteltiin dieselvetureita siitä, että yksi veturi ei riitä vetämään junaa. Nimitin tällaisia vetureita pieniksi, vaikka kuvaavampiakin adjektiiveja varmasti olisi.




> Mutta tuo A1A-telien vaihto;  A1A-telejä käytettiin E-veturissa, joka on täysin eri veturi kuin F ollen mm. kaksimoottorinen. Niinpä telien vaihdosta puhuminen tässä yhteydessä on hieman harhaanjohtavaa koska ei kai varsinaista telien vaihtoa ole tehty (milloinkaan?) vaan kyse on hankintavaiheessa tehtävästä valinnasta kahden eri veturimallin välillä.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Kirjoitukseni oli virheellinen ja epäselvä. EMD:n E- ja F-veturit todella olivat erilaisia. ALCO FA- ja PA-veturit ovat hyvin läheistä sukua toisilleen, mutta niilläkin oli muuta eroa kuin telit. Mutta onko Alco RS-, RSC- ja RSD-vetureilla juurikaan muuta eroa kuin telit? Tosin näitä Alcon RS-veturien kuusiakselisia versioita ei käytetty matkustajajunien vetoon ainakaan kovin ahkerasti.

Alkuperäisessä asiayhteydessä kirjoituksellani tarkoitin, että vaikka osa alkuaikojen dieselvetureista olikin kuusiakselisia, ei niissä ollut tehoa tai vetovoimaa niin paljon, että kaikkia matkustajajuniakaan olisi voitu vetää yhdellä veturilla. "Pienuus" nimenomaan oli dieselveturin etu, sillä jokaiseen junaan voitiin laittaa tarvittava määrä kevyitä vetureita eikä enää tarvittu raskaita höyryvetureita. Siitäkin huolimatta, että yksi dieselveturi ei jaksanut vetää yhtä junaa, korvasi yksi "pieni" dieselveturi noin kaksi "isoa" höyryveturia.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Tässä viestiketjussa arvosteltiin dieselvetureita siitä, että yksi veturi ei riitä vetämään junaa. Nimitin tällaisia vetureita pieniksi, vaikka kuvaavampiakin adjektiiveja varmasti olisi.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Koko GM:n dieselveturi-idea lähti siitä, että rakennetaan vain kohtuullisen tehoisia (1350 hv) vetureita, joiden kitkapaino on suuri (noin 100 tonnia) eikä yritetäkään väittää, että tällaisella veturilla sellaisenaan pestään höyryvetureiden suorituskyky. Vasta kun vetureita on kytketty useita yhteen (GM demonstrator oli neljän veturin yhdistelmä, 5400 hv ja 400 tonnia) on käsillä laite, joka tehon puolesta haastaa oikeastaan minkä tahansa höyryveturin ja vetovoiman puolesta hakkaa kirkkaasti oikeastaan minkä höyryveturin hyvänsä. Olkoon siis tässä mielessä "pieniä". 





> Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Kirjoitukseni oli virheellinen ja epäselvä. EMD:n E- ja F-veturit todella olivat erilaisia. ALCO FA- ja PA-veturit ovat hyvin läheistä sukua toisilleen, mutta niilläkin oli muuta eroa kuin telit. Mutta onko Alco RS-, RSC- ja RSD-vetureilla juurikaan muuta eroa kuin telit? Tosin näitä Alcon RS-veturien kuusiakselisia versioita ei käytetty matkustajajunien vetoon ainakaan kovin ahkerasti.


Alco RS:n ja RSC:n välillä eroa on joko vähän tai ei lainkaan. Sen sijaan RSD on huomattavasti pidempi ja siinä on kuusi ajomoottoria. Eli tässä tapauksessa vetovoima on suurempi kuin RS:ssä, olettaen että paino eli massa on suurempi. 

Kuusiakselisessa veturissa neljää ajomoottoria käytettäessähän saattoi maksimivetovoima olla jopa pienempi kuin neliakselisessa versiossa, jos veturin massa ei lisääntynytkään 50%. 

Alco RSD noudatteli samaa ajatusmaailmaa kuin myöhemmin GM:n SD-sarjat ja niiden kilpailijat. Perusveturimalli oli neliakselinen GP ja samasta veturista voitiin tilata kuusiakselinen ja kuusimoottorinen SD, joka käytti GP:n koneistoa, kun haluttiin enemmän vetovoimaa kuin mitä GP pystyi tuottamaan.  Painoa lisättiin tarvittaessa lisäpainoilla. Vasta toissijaisena tarkoituksena kuusiakselisessa ratkaisussa oli akselipainon vähentäminen; tällä ei Yhdysvalloissa ollut niin oleellista merkitystä kuin Euroopassa. 

Muuten olen sitä mieltä dieselvedon "kypsymisessä valmiiksi tuotteeksi", että huolimatta lukuisista prototyypeistä niin Yhdysvalloissa kuin myös Euroopassa, sekä dieselkäyttöisten nopeiden moottorijunien käyttöönotosta, kyse ehkä enemmänkin oli jonkinlaisesta mielenkiintoisesta kokeilusta lupaavalta tuntuvalla, uudentyyppisellä voimanlähteellä. 

Vasta GM:llä joku, oli, missä lie päiväunissaan, nähnyt vision dieselkäyttöisestä linjaveturista. Ja tällaistahan ei, periaatteessa, maailmassa vielä silloin ollut. Ja EMD-GM lähti tällaista kehittämään, tarkoituksena haastaa suuret veturitehtaat niiden omimmalla alueellaan eli linjavetureiden markkinoilla. Muistettakoon, että GM oli autovalmistaja, joka ei luultavasti milloinkaan valmistanut ensimmäistäkään höyryveturia. 

Suuret höyryveturivalmistajat Alco, Baldwin ja Lima lähinnä näpertelivät protojensa kanssa kun GM:llä huhkittiin hommia tavoitteena saada aikaiseksi linjadieselveturi, joka pystyy suoritusarvoiltaan kilpailemaan höyryveturin kanssa ja joka on käyttökustannuksiltaan paljon edullisempi. Tarvittiin tekninen ratkaisu: itsekantava kori, luotettava dieselmoottori (alkuun Winton mutta sitten GM 567-moottoriperhe), yksinkertainen ja toimintavarma tasasähkövoimansiirto, ja toimintavarmat apulaitteet. 

Toimittiin samoin kuin GM oli tottunut autoteollisuudessa toimimaan: uusi tuote pakattiin houkuttelevaan pakettiin muotoilemalla veturin kori aivan uudella, jyhkeällä tavalla, ja maalattiin kirkkaisiin väreihin (käsittääkseni EMD-GM:n teolliset muotoilijat auttoivat rautatieyhtiöitä väritysten laadinnassa) ja laitettiin esittelyyn. Asiakkaan tehtäväksi jäi alkuun lähinnä välityssuhteen valinta suurinta nopeutta silmälläpitäen. 

Esittelyveturit kiersivät eri rautatieyhtiöiden radoilla ja kuvaannollisesti vetivät nurin kunkin rautatieyhtiöiden höyryvetureiden parhaimmistoa ennen näkemättömän pienin huolto- ja käyttökustannuksin. Oli selvää, että bisnesorientoituneet rautatieyhtiöt tarttuivat syöttiin nopeasti ja veturikauppa alkoi käydä. Alco, Baldwin ja muutama pienempi verstas kehitti nopeasti omat diesellinjaveturinsa mutta ne eivät päässeet, osin lyhyeksi jääneen protovaiheen vuoksi, lainkaan samaan luotettavuustasoon kuin EMD-GM; esim. Alcon PA- ja FA-vetureiden 244-moottori oli yhtiön kannalta liki katastrofi ja söi uskottavuuden firman tuotteilta. 

EMD haukkasi leijonanosan veturimarkkinoista tällä uudella tuotteellaan, ja vuosikymmenet sillä oli suurin markkinaosuus dieselveturimarkkinoilla, sillä tuloksella, että mm. veturijätti Baldwinin oli lopetettava veturinvalmistus. Alco sinnitteli aikansa, mutta lopetti sekin veturinvalmistuksen 1969. Sittemmin GM:n kilpailijana on ollut vain GE, joka on vähitellen saavuttanut GM:ää ja nyttemmin ohittanut sen markkinaosuuksissa. 

Nimenomaan GM oli se yhtiö, joka näki mahdollisuuden kaupalliselle diesellinjaveturille ja sai kehitettyä ja tuotua mallistonsa myyntiin ennen kilpailijoita. Väitänkin, että kyseessä ei niinkään ollut hissukseen tapahtuneen teknologian kypsyminen vaan yhden yhtiön systemaattinen työ kaupallisesti menestyksekkään diesellinjaveturin kehittämiseksi ja markkinoille saamiseksi. 

Tämä loppuosa enemmänkin foorumin lukijoille kuin Vompatille  :Smile: 






> Alkuperäisessä asiayhteydessä kirjoituksellani tarkoitin, että vaikka osa alkuaikojen dieselvetureista olikin kuusiakselisia, ei niissä ollut tehoa tai vetovoimaa niin paljon, että kaikkia matkustajajuniakaan olisi voitu vetää yhdellä veturilla. "Pienuus" nimenomaan oli dieselveturin etu, sillä jokaiseen junaan voitiin laittaa tarvittava määrä kevyitä vetureita eikä enää tarvittu raskaita höyryvetureita. Siitäkin huolimatta, että yksi dieselveturi ei jaksanut vetää yhtä junaa, korvasi yksi "pieni" dieselveturi noin kaksi "isoa" höyryveturia.


Olen tästä periaatteesta kanssasi samaa mieltä. Kuitenkin jos oikein tarkkoja ollaan, kuusiakselisen A1A´A1A´-veturin suurin vetovoima, luokkaa 250 kN, luultavasti riittäisi aika mukavasti minkä tahansa pikajunan liikkeelle saamiseen. Sitävastoin 1800-2400 hv teho olisi 1000 tonnin nopealle pikajunalle  täysin riittämätön. 


Kimmo T. Lumirae

----------


## Compact

> Vuosina 1962 - 63 VR:lle tuli sekä Hr12:ia että Hr13:ia (1962 maahan saatiin Ranskasta tulleet kaksi "Alstikkaa".)


Ensimmäinen Alsthom saapui Lokomolle lokakuun lopulla 1962 ja toinen Valmetille marras-joulukuussa. Lokomon rakentamat veturit olivat numeroiltaan parittomia, joten ensimmäinen Alsthomilta tullut veturi nro 2301 sopi Lokomon viritettäväksi. Valmetin rakentamat veturit olivat puolestaan parillisia, eli nro 2302 meni sinne lopulliseen ajokuntoon laitettavaksi.

Silloin kun 2301 saapui, todettiin lehdistössä, että seuraava veturi 2302 nimitetään Väinämöiseksi. Eipä se kylläkään sellaista nimeä myöhemmin kantanut.

Olikos 2301:lle varattuna myös jokin kalevalalainen nimi?

----------


## jukkis

> Ei suinkaan? EMD-pohjaisia vetureita on Euroopassa myyty lähinnä Iso-Britanniassa ja muutamia kappaleita muuallakin,  tyyppiä Class 66, joka on ainakin aikaisemmin valmistettu Kanadassa. "Hyvin suuri markkinaosuus" kuulostaa liioittelulta edes tämän veturityypin kohdalla, ainakin koko Euroopasta puhuttaessa. Iso-Britanniassa Class 66:ta on myyty toki hyvin.


Mihin lukuihin pitää laskea ne kuutisenkymmentä veturia, jotka Euro Cargo Rail on siirtänyt Britanniasta Ranskaan? Muutenkin mallia on myyty mantereelle samassa suuruusluokassa kuin ER20:ä, joten ei se mikään pienikään osuus ole. Linjadieseleitä kun menee Euroopassa kaupaksi ylipäänsäkin melko vähän, verrattuna etenkin monivirtasähkövetureihin mutta myös pienempiin dieseleihin. 




> Ja Vossloh on MaK:n nykyinen kauppanimi (tarkentakaa, jotka tiedätte tarkemmin), ...


Toisinpäin, eli Vossloh osti MaK:n Siemensiltä, mutta myy veturinsa ilmeisesti mieluummin omalla kuin perinteikkään veturivalmistajan nimellä.




> Uusimmat kehitelmät ovat kohdistuneet dieselsähköisiin malleihin Voithin aloitettua itse veturituotannon.


Tämäkin kävi toisin päin. Voith oli kehittänyt Vosslohin pyynnöstä melkein valmiiksi erittäin suuria tehoja (luokkaa 4000kW) välittävän vaihteiston, kun Vossloh osti Espanjasta veturitehtaan mukana tuon teholuokan dieselsähköisen veturimallin, ja lopetti dieselhydraulisen version kehitystyön. Tästä (ilmeisen) suivaantuneena Voith päätti ettei anna kehitystyön valua hukkaan, vaan perusti oman veturipajan Kieliin aivan Vosslohin naapuriin ja kehitti kokonaisen veturisarjan kilpailemaan Vosslohin kanssa samoista apajista. Maxima 40CC (3600kW, ~40 tilattu) hyväksyttiin juuri liikenteeseen Saksassa, ja DB tilasi 130kpl Gravita 10BB (1000kW) - mallia vaihtotyöhön ja järjestelyjuniin korvaamaan 290-sarjaa.




> Näissä vetureissa käytetään EMD:n 710-sarjan moottoria, mutta tiedossani ei ole, paljonko näitä veturityyppejä on saatu myytyä.


Euro 4000 on myyty muutamia kappaleita, lähinnä Espanjassa ja Portugalissa.




> ... Muistettakoon, että GM oli autovalmistaja, joka ei luultavasti milloinkaan valmistanut ensimmäistäkään höyryveturia. 
> 
> Suuret höyryveturivalmistajat Alco, Baldwin ja Lima lähinnä näpertelivät protojensa kanssa kun GM:llä huhkittiin hommia tavoitteena saada aikaiseksi linjadieselveturi, joka pystyy suoritusarvoiltaan kilpailemaan ...


Tokihan, ensimmäisten linjadieselien alkaessa valmistua vuonna 1939, GM-EMD sai jotain etua myös toisen maailmansodan syttymisestä ja tästä seuranneista tuotannon rajoituksista. Perinteiset veturitehtaat määrättiin valmistamaan pelkästään höyryvetureita, jotka vaativat vähemmän arvokkaita raaka-aineita ja olivat toimivaksi tunnettua tekniikkaa, mutta EMD, joka ei ikipäivänä ollut ainuttakaan höyryveturia valmistanut, sai jatkaa FT-mallin valmistamista. Tuollainen 5 vuoden etumatka kilpailijoihin nähden siis ihan ilmaiseksi.

t.Jukkis

----------


## Compact

> Olikos 2301:lle varattuna myös jokin kalevalalainen nimi?


Nyt kun selailin Ari Julkun kirjoittamaa ansiokasta lähes satasivuista teosta "Dr13, käyttöhistoria 1963-1987" vuodelta 1987, voin lisätä siitä jonkin tiedon edelliseen kirjoitelmaani.

2301:
Ensimmäinen koeajo Ranskassa 13.8.1962, jolloin junapaino 1786 t. Veturilla oli CC 10002:lta lainatut telit alla. Ranskan koeajojen aikana heinä-syyskuussa ajettiin myös nopeus 143 km/t ja lähdettiin 1700 t:n junalla pysähdyksestä liikkeelle 12 promillen ylämäessä.
Veturi saapui Helsinkiin 24.10.1962. Ensimmäinen ajo omin konein Suomessa reitillä Tampere-Toijala 7.11.1962. Ensimmäistä kertaa koeajolla Helsingissä 27.11.1962.

2302:
Saapui Helsinkiin 3.1.1963. Sylvi Kekkonen kastoi veturin Väinämöiseksi loka-marraskuun valtiovierailun yhteydessä Belfortissa.
Ensimmäinen ajo omin konein Suomessa reitillä Tampere-Toijala 24.1.1963.

VR ei ollut sopimussuhteessa Alsthomin kanssa, vaan koko tilaus oli tehty kotimaisten tehtaiden kanssa.

Julkun teos sisältää paljon mielenkiintoista materiaalia veturisarjasta.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Muutenkin mallia on myyty mantereelle samassa suuruusluokassa kuin ER20:ä, joten ei se mikään pienikään osuus ole. Linjadieseleitä kun menee Euroopassa kaupaksi ylipäänsäkin melko vähän, verrattuna etenkin monivirtasähkövetureihin mutta myös pienempiin dieseleihin. 
> 
> Euro 4000 on myyty muutamia kappaleita, lähinnä Espanjassa ja Portugalissa.


ER20:ää on myyty 136 kpl. Onko todella Class 66:aa myyty mantereelle enemmän? Nuo Euro 4000:n myyntiluvut eivät paljon kokonaisuutta heilauta. 

Veikkaus: vaikka Class 66 ja Euro 4000 myyntimäärät lasketaan yhteen, ollaan kaukana pelkästään ER20:n myyntimääristä, puhumattakaan "hyvin suuresta markkinaosuudesta".  Ja tässä laskelmassa ei ole mukana Voitheja eikä muita mahdollisia valmistajia. 




> Toisinpäin, eli Vossloh osti MaK:n Siemensiltä, mutta myy veturinsa ilmeisesti mieluummin omalla kuin perinteikkään veturivalmistajan nimellä.


Kiitos tarkennuksesta. Olenkin muutaman kerran tullut miettineeksi Vossloh-nimen alkuperää. 


K.L.

----------

